# Seiko Prospex LX Watches - The Unofficial Thread!



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
The Seiko Prospex LX are a relatively new line extension and visibility has been pretty sparse through the middle of 2020. Recently I acquired the SNR033 to go with my SNR029 and so I thought it might be a good time to start an official "unofficial" showoff thread. Several of you have already posted their watches and so it's my hope that this thread will serve as a place for owners and fans of the LX to show, learn, and share with the community and Seiko enthusiasts.
Cheers!

So, without further delay, here are my LXs in their boxes!

Nothing quite warms the heart like seeing the whole kit, starting with the shipping oversleeve.










The protective overboxes are quite nice. Solid and not overly fancy. I didn't bother taking a photo of those, but they were basically the same color and texture as the watch box proper.










The watch box is well done. Utilitarian with just enough luxe touches to let you know you're getting something special. The piano-gloss surface is elegant without going overboard. Nice pillows 
The SNR033 GMT is on the left. The SNR029 Diver is on the right.










The rest of this opening post will be some side-by-side comparison shots, then I'll follow with posts focusing on the SNR033 and SNR029, individually.

Calling all LX, faces front! I apologize if you see dust, fingerprints, or smudges. I wear these watches and this is their normal, everyday state.










Casual side-on shot. The cases are identical so nothing really to note here but you do get a sense that these two watches are really meant to be different kinds of timepieces.
Note: wondering how many eagle-eyed forum members noticed this detail. The '029 case has drilled-through lug holes. The '033 does not.










Here are the two watches gently stacked face-to-face. The case and bracelet are identical. The clear and obvious differences in geometry boil down to the clasp and the bezel. The clasp on the '029 is massive to accommodate the ratchet adjustment mechanism. It's bulky but comfortable. The clasp on the '033 is svelte by comparison with a much simpler toolless micro-adjust mechanism with a more limited, but still useful range of adjustment. Neither are in the same league as that of the famed Rolex Glidelock or the Pelagos diver adjust system.










Here is the back side view with clasps engaged.










Here they are with the clasps opened up. Quite a bit more going on under the '029's hood.










Here are the casebacks. Structurally they are identical though decorated differently. Endlinks are structurally identical.










And that's it for now! I'll post the individual watches next and I'd be happy to take particular shots if requested. I know that even now, these watches are hard to find and even harder to try on.

Cheers!

*****

Here is the Prospex LX owners list as of 12/14/22

15 SNR029 (diver class, foundation)
10 SNR033 (GMT class, foundation)
9 SNR045 (diver class, limited)
8 SNR049 (GMT class, limited)
6 SNR025 (field class, foundation)
6 SNR041 (diver class, limited)
5 SNR035 (GMT class, blackout)
4 SNR031 (diver class, blackout)
3 SNR043 (diver class, blackout, limited)
2 SNR027 (field class, blackout)
2 SNR051 (GMT class, limited)
Total value of the 70 registered watches at MSRP: *$404,000*


*WUS Member**LX Model**Link to first showoff*@Ginseng108SNR029this thread@Ginseng108SNR033this thread@mattmartinSNR029mattmartin introduces his '029@pwrfulpeteSNR035pwrfulpete introduces his '035@trhallSNR033trhall introduces his '033@WastedYearsSNR035wastedyears introduces his '035@ccoffin1333SNR029ccoffin introduces his '029@AustinOXSNR041austinox introduces his '041@jgdillSNR041jgdill introduces his '0411@metalSNR029metal introduces his '029@NetcoolerSNR033netcooler introduces his '033@Clint PocketsSNR029clint pockets introduces his '029@ParkinNJSNR045parkinnj introduces his '045@denormalizeSNR033denormalize introduces his '033@seadweller16600SNR045seadweller introduces his '045@RoadglideSNR033roadglide introduces his '033@SeikorookieSNR033seikorookie introduces his '033@SeikorookieSNR049seikorookie introduces his '049@rdoderSNR045rdoder introduces his '045@MickCollins1916SNR029mickcollins1916 introduces his '029@don.blackSNR033don.black introduces his '033@NikoSNR025niko introduces his '025@Alex SupertrampSNR029alex supertramp introduces his '029@j-sanSNR029j-san introduces his '029@westcoastcoSNR043westcoastco introduces his '043@WinkyDinkyDogSNR029winkydinkydog's little girl introduces his '029@walrusmongerSNR025walrusmonger introduces his '025@flaggermiSNR029flaggermi introduces his '029@Maddog1970SNR045maddog1970 introduces his '045@3xrangerSNR0333xranger introduces his SNR033@erasershavingsSNR031erasershavings introduces his SNR031@ataripowerSNR045ataripower introduces his SNR045@PowermanSNR029powerman introduces his SNR029@HyFlyerSNR049hyflyer introduces his SNR049@deepsea03SNR033deepsea03 introduces his SNR033@cooperpwcSNR043cooperpwc introduces his SNR043@LocutusaborgSNR025locutusaborg introduces his SNR025@tsmith1305SNR029tsmith1305 introduces his SNR029@NoleenELTSNR049noleenELT introduces his SNR049@BlueIn2RedSNR049bluein2red introduces his SNR049@Commando CotmanSNR045commando cotman introduces his SNR045@Commando CotmanSNR049commando cotman introduces his SNR049@jpisareSNR045jpisare introduces his SNR045@MadasadadSNR035madasadad introduces his SNR035@SwayndoSNR033swayndo introduces his SNR033@sidewindingroadsSNR027sidewindingroads introduces his SNR027@SeikorookieSNR031seikorookie introduces his SNR031@ObiWanKenobiSNR035obiwankenobi introduces his SNR035@BiginbocaSNR029biginboca introduces his SNR029@SeikorookieSNR041seikorookie introduces his SNR041@good2goSNR049good2go introduces his SNR049@Commando CotmanSNR027commando cotman introduces his SNR027@BlueIn2RedSNR031bluein2red introduces his SNR025@BlueIn2RedSNR025bluein2red introduces his SNR031@Billy DongSNR025billy dong introduces his SNR025@MotorcityjoeSNR051motorcityjoe introduces his SNR051@Alex SBDSNR031alex sbd introduces his SNR031@erasershavingsSNR043eraser shavings introduces his SNR043@Tanker G1SNR045tanker g1 introduces his SNR045@uhrbbmanSNR035uhrbbman introduces his SNR035@PMMDSNR049lmmd introduces his SNR049@PapaRappaSNR049paparappa introduces his SNR049@BreckSNR041breck introduces his SNR041@ShalakoSNR041shalako introduces his SNR041@TuckandRollSNR025tuckandroll introduces his SNR025@Horris1972SNR041horris1972 introduces his SNR041@neogenesusSNR051neogenesus introduces his SNR051@KCY TimeSNR029key time introduces his SNR029@PeriwinkleSNR045periwinkle introduces his SNR045@Bronc76 SNR029bronc76 introduces his SNR029


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

This post will focus on the SNR033 GMT. See the first post for overall shots. I'll present specific aspects in this detail thread.

Here is a closeup of the lower portion of the dial. All looks pretty good. It's a new macro lens so please bear with me as I work out the kinks. I'm not a "loupe" guy and don't agonize over microscopic details. The markers have a very nice, delicate beveling on the long edges which gives a sparkly effect in the light. The top surfaces have a uniform grooving which is quite sophisticated.










Here you see all the lumed hands on this watch. The lume is uniformly blobby on all surfaces including the hands. Doesn't really bother me. However, I will say the the lume intensity is nothing like on the diver cousin, the SNR029. Not as bright initial charge and doesn't last as long into the night.










Here is a closeup of the power reserve meter. It's applied as opposed to the printed meter on the '029. It also covers a larger angular sweep of about 95 degrees as compared to 90 degrees from full to empty. Nice to see the capped center spindle as a finishing touch. You might have noticed that the "SEIKO" logo is also applied. This, coupled with the bright red "GMT" really jazzes up the dial. The overall effect is brilliant, dynamic, and engaging.










Here's the numeral on the date wheel. Strangely blobby. Nice construction and detailing around the frame though. The white background of the date wheel actually works well because it gives the impression of the marker at "3."










The crown is smaller in length and diameter as compared to the '029 as more suited to a general purpose watch. The coining on the edge of the bezel is interesting. It looks like it would be tough to get a good grip but this is not the case. If you grip the bezel edge lightly, the large flats convey a smooth surface. However, apply a little pinch pressure and the crisp edges of the coining lock up against your finger resulting in contact for turning the stiff, friction bezel.










The overall case construction and finish is excellent. The lugs are sharp and the Zaratsu polish is as expected on titanium grade 2, micro-smooth but with noticeable orange peel effect. The brushing is fine and well executed. I see no imperfections anywhere.










Although the bracelets on the '033 and '029 are structurally identical, the finishing is different. The GMT links' center sections have a polished bevel edge that the diver's bracelet does not. But it should have. I understand the utilitarian bent, but some shine is really needed to balance the similar effect on the polished surfaces on the case. The polished bevels really amp up the sparkle power of the '033 in bright sun. It's just gorgeous.










The signed clasp buckle is crisply done. I'm guessing laser engraving. No issues here. The hardware has "TITANIUM-B" engraved into it but no country of origin.










Here are a few shots of the clasp in action. First, at its SHORTEST of three settings, all the way in. The overall range of toolless adjustment is 7mm. Link spacing, pin-to-pin is 10.5mm so, there is potentially a range of 3.5mm where you might not be able to find the perfect fit. For me, it's just right. And if I'm feeling sporty, I'd just swap in the ratchet clasp from the '029.










The middle setting. The clasp can be let out without unlocking it, but it's clumsy to shorten it without doing so.










And, finally, fully extended.










Here are the inner workings. Quite simple and straightforward. Two side-pushers move to retract teeth that engage in one of three sets of notches in the underside of the clasp.










And so there you have it. The SNR033 GMT!

PS. I 'd like to acknowledge Steve at Little Treasury Jewelers in Maryland. He was a genuine pleasure to deal with and as the only Grand Seiko/Seiko salon/ boutique even close to local for me, I can't wait to actually visit in person after this crazy C19 fades to a memory. No consideration, monetary or of any other value was offered or accepted for this acknowledgement.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

This post focuses on the SNR029 300m saturation diver.

Here's the face of the watch. It's serious and purpose-built. No added frills or fancy stuff. Clarity and visibility are the goals in this design and in this, it succeeds immensely well. Frankly, I'd put this face up against any that the crown produces and it would do favorably.

One detail that is noticeable for the difference between these two watches are the hands. They are completely different, not just in the shape but in the fact that the '033's big hands carry no ballast. The hour, minute, and GMT hands terminate at the central spindle. Only the second hand has ballast and it serves as the lume marker. However, on the diver, all hands are ballasted. I think it's a good design decision. Ballasted hands carry more presence, while the handset on the GMT is more "refined." And the fact that there is an extra hand (GMT) the dial could have gotten quite crowded at the center.

This is a nice choice that further differentiates the cosmopolitan GMT from the tool diver.










As mentioned in an earlier post, the power reserve indicator is (pad) printed instead of applied and I feel it works well here as all other textual and sign elements are printed as well. The dial is a texturized black and is glare-free. All markers and hands are jam-packed with Lumibrite. Perfect.










The crown is substantial. The largest on any watch I own. Still, it harmonizes with the overall design very well. It doesn't dig into the wrist and is easy to adjust. The level of finishing on the bezel crenelations is crisp and high and engages the pads of your finger tips readily. It's easy to grip and turn with confidence.










The case, end links, and bracelet are all finished to the same quality as on the '033. Meaning really well done. In contrast to the bracelet on the '033, the center section bevels are not polished. However, I feel that they should have been. The current effect is of a bracelet that is overly subdued relative to the case which has polished surfaces as accents.










In the right lighting, even very light scratches can look horrific. Contrast this with the previous picture of the lower left lug. Personally, I don't mind at all. I buy my watches to wear and the only watch in the safety deposit box is the banged up Rolex OP I inherited from my father. So, as you can see, Diashield is perhaps of marginal benefit.










The signed buckle on the '029 clasp is executed in the same fashion as the '033, laser engraved. Desk diving scuffs and scratches abound!










And, finally, here's a series of photos of the ratchet clasp in action. The first is closed in the fully-retracted position. This is how I usually wear it.










And here it is fully extended.










This is a shot of the internals with the extension partially deployed. The flip-over safety cover is the release for the ratchet. Gently pull it past vertical to let out additional length. Simply push the extension back in with gentle pressure. As I've mentioned elsewhere, the flip-over/release is too sensitive. Often I bump it while donning or removing the watch and inadvertently let out the extension.










And there you have it! The Seiko Prospex LX SNR029 saturation diver.
It is one serious piece of wristwatch.

Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'd also like to attach two short videos of the magical bezel in action. It is absolutely chameleon-like in its ability to exhibit a range of color effects as the watch moves. Simply stunning and not something I've seen in any other watch.

In the shade.





In the sun, showing the sunray effect of the dial as well.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Very thorough and well done comparison. Thank you for sharing. I’d be all over these if they were a touch smaller. So close to perfection.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Just noticed something worth reporting. The crystals are different on the two watches. On the SNR033, the crystal is flat and sits about .2mm above the front face of the bezel. On the SNR029, the crystal is internally domed and the front of the crystal sits below the bezel surface.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'd like to link to a few posts that I found informative as I was researching the SNR029.

The first is a review of the '029 by member mattmartin. Unfortunately, this older thread did not convert well from the old forum platform and the text doesn't show well in dark mode and the pictures are thumbnail sized.
SNR029 - 300m springdrive Marinemaster - a review

The second link is to a post by member Clint Pockets. In that post, he visits a dealer and compares the SNR029 and MM60 or SBDB011. Again, inline pictures are tiny.
Comparing the SBDB011 and SNR029

The third is a post by vendor and forum sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches. This thread covers all the new Seiko releases from Baselworld 2019 including the LXs.
Every New Prospex from Baselworld 2019


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I just say Ginseng that even though I don’t own one and so aren’t really entitled to post here these are very handsome watches.


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great review and information.
Seriously nice watches .

Spring Drive is so special.


Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

love mine after 6 months of measuring its precision is no less than amazing!!!!!!! +.3spd....everyday.......!!! and I wear it like I stole it!!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> love mine after 6 months of measuring its precision is no less than amazing!!!!!!! +.3spd....everyday.......!!! and I wear it like I stole it!!!


Which model do you have? That timekeeping is very good indeed. Spring Drive is truly a fantastic piece of tech.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

since I wear in without restriction I put the isofrane band on knowing the leather would not handle the swimming, shower....excessive summer sweat....my only concern is how well the black finish will hold up.... so far no visible chips or scratches....lets see how it "weathers" wear... I tried to see if I could find some others out there with well worn seiko "black" coating but did not see any....


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> View attachment 15340492


Oooh, SNR035. Rare bird indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

Ginseng108: how is your GMT hand alignment? my only "OCD" issue would be that it is ~8min ahead of the minute hand....


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

yes, it was a hard call between your blue/black model and this blacked out one....I am quiet surprised that both seem to be rare out there "in the wild" as they say...Im glad you started this topic....lets see if more SNR owners show up


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> since I wear in without restriction I put the isofrane band on knowing the leather would not handle the swimming, shower....excessive summer sweat....my only concern is how well the black finish will hold up.... so far no visible chips or scratches....lets see how it "weathers" wear... I tried to see if I could find some others out there with well worn seiko "black" coating but did not see any....


That's the only way to wear it, in my book. The SeikoLuxe website doesn't say, but for a watch of this caliber, I'd hope it is DLC. If it is, it's going to hold up really well. I have some DLC-coated blades that are several years old and well-used and they appear almost brand new.



pwrfulpete said:


> Ginseng108: how is your GMT hand alignment? my only "OCD" issue would be that it is ~8min ahead of the minute hand....


When I set it, my recollection was that it was spot on. But then this is my first time setting a true traveler's GMT. It's substantially more complicated than the yoked-GMT watches that are much more common. Like the ETA variants, I mean. I'll check it at the top of the next hour and see how it turns out.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Ginseng - thanks so much for this - really excellent contribution - should be made into a Seiko Forum Sticky
awesome post, awesome watches - only a bit jealous


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

btw one benefit of these "under the radar" SEIKO's is that when it catches someones eye and they notice "SEIKO"....it typically gets the "muh" follow through....unless its a fellow watch nut..they pass it off as a department store fashion commodity....little do they know...what we paid. :0 !!!! 
...and thats a good thing!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> btw one benefit of these "under the radar" SEIKO's is that when it catches someones eye and they notice "SEIKO"....it typically gets the "muh" follow through....unless its a fellow watch nut..they pass it off as a department store fashion commodity....little do they know...what we paid. :0 !!!!
> ...and thats a good thing!


So true! I've gotten two (kinds) of responses so far.

Oooh, is that a Rolex...because every sparkling, expensive-looking watch is a Rolex, naturally
Seiko? Oh, you get that at the mall? That's where I got my Invicta/Fossil/Michal Kors because every sparking, expensive-looking watch is an I/F/MK, naturally


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> Ginseng108: how is your GMT hand alignment? my only "OCD" issue would be that it is ~8min ahead of the minute hand....


I just checked and it's hard to see in the photo but _by eye_ on the watch, it looks like:

second hand, right on (doesn't really matter but I like to see it)
minute hand, right on
GMT hand, right on (though it looks ahead due to parallax effects)
local hour hand, lags 1.5 minutes behind.
The important thing is that the minute and GMT hands are spot on because they are yoked unlike on a regular 3-hander movement where the hour and minute are yoked. The local hour on a traveler GMT has a different setting mechanism so I guess I just didn't get that dialed in. I'm not inclined to mess with it though. 90 seconds is good enough.

All in all, certainly acceptable to me.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

...nice....I'll snap mine when it rolls around if I remember...


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

If you line up the tip of the 24-hour hand with a line marker (48 min) where does the minute hand fall? 8 minutes till the 12-noon marker?


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

yes, that's how I'm registering my GMT hand is about 8min fast to the minute hand


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> yes, that's how I'm registering my GMT hand is about 8min fast to the minute hand


Hmmm, that's tough. If it were my '033, I would probably _think about_ considering a service. On a watch of this level, 8 minutes is not acceptable I think. 
I assume you've set the 24-hour and minute hands several times by now and on a full power reserve?


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Seems pretty much spot on to me. The GMT hand is dead on. Hard to see at the angle I took this though.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks great! 
Hey pwrflpete and trhall, have you guys played around with the GMT function much? I'm asking because learning to set it and use it has been an experience for me and I'm considering writing it up for post in this thread. Did you have any observations and lessons to share?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Holy cow. Looking at trhall's picture in post, I turned to look at the watch wrist and tried to figure out how they get that multi-blue effect. But I couldn't make it happen and I was like whisky-tango-hotel?! 
Then I realized I was wearing the '029.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hey pwrflpete and trhall, have you guys played around with the GMT function much?


Pretty much like any "True" GMT for setting. I am used to True GMTs (local jumping hour) and ETA-style (jumping GMT), so I feel both are easy once you understand them.

For this, I simply:

1. Hack watch (pull out two crown steps) when seconds hand is at 12
2. Set GMT hand for hours and minutes hand for minutes, then push in the crown
3. Pull out crown one step. Set the date and local hour.

I use the GMT set to my local time, so it always references home time when traveling. At home, they're "in sync".


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

7min ahead of GMT hand... yes it bothers me a little, but to send it in, have it opened for alignment is not worth it to me. The accuracy and precision it has shown over the last 6months is more important to me.. .maybe in 10 or so years when it heads in for service I will request it be addressed.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> 7min ahead of GMT hand... yes it bothers me a little, but to send it in, have it opened for alignment is not worth it to me. The accuracy and precision it has shown over the last 6months is more important to me.. .maybe in 10 or so years when it heads in for service I will request it be addressed.


Well reasoned! I concur.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

The alignment on my SNR035 seems pretty spot on. I'm loving this watch even more since I go the SNR031 rubber strap for it. I just need to decide if I should attempt to trim the strap a bit as like all Seiko rubber, it's much too long.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for this cool thread and for the shout-out!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I would like to see a shot with all three hands aligned at 24:00 (not the seconds hand, it's not necessary for this test). It seems to me the best way to check if they are well aligned because that way it is easier to control the parallax effect.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Are *all* the modern currency sold Seiko GMT, equipped with a so-called '_True GMT_' functionality, like in Rolex and Omega and as explained above?


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

trhall said:


> I use the GMT set to my local time, so it always references home time when traveling. At home, they're "in sync".


That's exactly the intended use. So you can track the local visited time with the main hands...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> The alignment on my SNR035 seems pretty spot on. I'm loving this watch even more since I go the SNR031 rubber strap for it. I just need to decide if I should attempt to trim the strap a bit as like all Seiko rubber, it's much too long.


Looks great! If the watch head were steel, I'd probably find that it would move around because of the weight. I imagine that because it's titanium, you can cinch it comfortably tight and still get it to stay put.
Very crafty. I had thought about doing the same just to have a case-fitted rubber strap for my '029 but was put off by the length. In the photos on the SeikoLuxe website, the strap looks like it's built for 7.5" wrists and above. The excess length would look and wear atrociously. Please do let us know if you decide to trim it. Unfortunately if you do, the cool logo at the end of the strap would get cut off.



6L35 said:


> I would like to see a shot with all three hands aligned at 24:00 (not the seconds hand, it's not necessary for this test). It seems to me the best way to check if they are well aligned because that way it is easier to control the parallax effect.


That's a reasonable idea. I'll leave that to the night owls. I'm an early sleeper and haven't seen midnight since new year's eve.



Xaltotun said:


> Are *all* the modern currency sold Seiko GMT, equipped with a so-called '_True GMT_' functionality, like in Rolex and Omega and as explained above?


I don't know about the lines below LX. For LX and Grand Seiko (which share the same basic GMT movement) this is the case. I don't own any other Seiko GMT. You raise a good point and I would be curious to know. I have owned two Squale GMT and those were both of the other type, meaning the GMT hand was set independently while the local hour and minute hands were yoked.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

wasted years: can you tell me where you purchased the 29 strap and what it cost?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> wasted years: can you tell me where you purchased the 29 strap and what it cost?


I can't answer that but I can say that I just ordered the SNR029 full clasp assembly for under $90 from the AD I mentioned above (LIttle Treasury Jewelers). This is suspiciously low sourced direct from the Seiko Service center and double confirmed with photos of the part I want. I would have guessed it would have cost in the range of $125-150 but maybe the price creep hasn't made it through to parts yet. And, of course, it's not Grand Seiko so there is that. We'll see. For now, I'm thinking TGTBT but hopeful.
Anyway, I'm planning on installing it on the '033 to give me a bit more adjustment range during the hot weather. The slim stock clasp should serve just fine during the cooler seasons.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> That's exactly the intended use. So you can track the local visited time with the main hands...


Agreed. I was just stating for those coming from an ETA-based movement. It's a different mindset.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

6L35 said:


> I would like to see a shot with all three hands aligned at 24:00 (not the seconds hand, it's not necessary for this test). It seems to me the best way to check if they are well aligned because that way it is easier to control the parallax effect.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That looks pretty darn good to me, trhall.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

trhall said:


> Agreed. I was just stating for those coming from an ETA-based movement. It's a different mindset.


Absolutely ; the ETA based GMT are not really good for travel (in fact they suck at it). When you travel frequently you need to change the main hands to track the _local hour_ of where you _end up traveling_ (changes frequently), while the GMT hand continues to track your _home zone _(not changing frequently).

The ETA based GMT watches are more for staying in your _home time zone_, and using the main hands normally, while tracking a rarely changing remote time zone with the GMT hand (say, a remote office or a family member in another country).

Because at some point I was travelling frequently for work, I ended up using a G-Shock "All Metal" for multiple time zones tracking. The handy Bluetooth functionality and dual times on the same screen, were very useful... (and the Stainless Steel version still looked awesome and stylish).


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> Absolutely ; the ETA based GMT are not really good for travel (in fact they suck at it). When you travel frequently you need to change the main hands to track the _local hour_ of where you _end up traveling_ (changes frequently), while the GMT hand continues to track your _home zone _(not changing frequently).
> 
> The ETA based GMT watches are more for staying in your _home time zone_, and using the main hands normally, while tracking a rarely changing remote time zone with the GMT hand (say, a remote office or a family member in another country).
> 
> Because at some point I was travelling frequently for work, I ended up using a G-Shock "All Metal" for multiple time zones tracking. The handy Bluetooth functionality and dual times on the same screen, were very useful... (and the Stainless Steel version still looked awesome and stylish).


Excellent description of their respective uses.
Given the current situation, I have not been traveling at all since February. And so I'm using the main hands for local time (which we reckon by AM/PM) and I've set the 24-hour hand to Tokyo time where part of my project team lives. I could set the bezel to CET and track Stockholm HQ time as well since both of these locations use the 24-hour convention. Once I start hitting the road again, I'll flip the 24-hour and main hands to use in their more orthodox manner.
Truly, three timezone display is both practical and darn cool.

Edit: Here is the three-zone setup I mentioned above.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

pwrfulpete said:


> wasted years: can you tell me where you purchased the 29 strap and what it cost?


I got it from Gnomon and it was USD 190 for the strap and USD 20 for shipping.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Excellent description of their respective uses.


Thanks, it comes from firsthand experience, in 2018-2019 I took the plane 50 times for work! 😲

I bought an ETA based GMT (can't remember what it was) and quickly flipped it after two trips, that movement was not designed for travel (sometimes I had to change the visited time zone twice or thrice in a week, leading to a lot of frustration).



Ginseng108 said:


> Given the current situation, I have not been traveling at all since February.


Me neither; I bough a Grand Seiko GMT quartz, but it was just before the pandemic and the halting of all travels. So this pretty watch sat unused.







(click for larger image)

I recently was laid off of my job, so sold it off, putting the money aside (ideally for a later watch purchase; otherwise as emergency money). While I think I'll be relatively soon starting another job in my field, I am assuming there won't be many work related travels in my future job anyway.

For the odd work travel, or for future vacations, I'll use the G-Shock; it can show two time zones on the screen (local on the big portion of the screen, home on the small sub-dial) and has 200 meters water resistance. Perfect travel watch, solid, cute, and a little bit bling (but not too much).







(click for larger image)


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm digging my Snr029. I use Twixt to check time keeping and it is +0.1 per day. Great thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Outstanding thread Ginseng 108 👏👏👏

Thank you to the other SNR owners for chiming in as well🤙

I have to admit these SNR’s are stunning in the flesh. When I was at Feldmar‘s trying them on, I was surprised the SNR027 Blackout LandMaster really caught my attention. Although, if I were to buy an LX, 
I would have to go with the 029 on rubber🔥

🍻
Shannon


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I'm digging my Snr029. I use Twixt to check time keeping and it is +0.1 per day. Great thread


Looks great! BTW, is that an aftermarket strap on your '029? It doesn't look like it's hugging the case like WastedYears' '031 rubber.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> I bough a Grand Seiko GMT quartz, but it was just before the pandemic and the halting of all travels. So this pretty watch sat unused.
> 
> View attachment 15342405
> (click for larger image)


Looks sharp. SBGN005 I presume?

The new GS Spring Drive GMTs just hit the wires and I think they look pretty darn good. Love the 40mm size. Okay-ish with the nearly 15mm thickness. Puzzled by the two 24-hour scales, especially the one on the bezel which doesn't seem to turn. If it did, it would have been a viable competitor to the Rolex GMT Master-II. Still, pretty sexy.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks sharp. SBGN005 I presume?


Yes, it was really nicely made. For the price, I think one of the best GMT watches around.



Ginseng108 said:


> Puzzled by the two 24-hour scales, especially the one on the bezel which doesn't seem to turn.


The bezel doesn't turn because the watch is designed to track *two* timezones (your local - main hands, and the home time zone, - GMT hand), not three like the ones with turning bezels. It's one single 24-hour time scale, it's just a design point, they put even hours on the bezel, and odd hours on the inside track. In other words, my GMT had only markers for the odd hours, here they just put them, on the inside track...


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks great! BTW, is that an aftermarket strap on your '029? It doesn't look like it's hugging the case like WastedYears' '031 rubber.


Thanks for the compliment. It's a seiko strap. Noting special. I have it now On a grey toxic NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

trhall said:


>


Right on the spot! Thanks!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

As I mentioned in the OP, the lume in the '029 diver and '033 GMT were noticeably different in performance. Curiosity got the better of me and so I set out to graphically illustrate the difference. Here's tonight's work. This sequence of photos was taken with my Nikon D5600 dSLR and an 18-55 VR lens. The settings were as follows. ISO, shutter speed, and aperture were held constant to allow proper relative comparison over time. The total capture took place over 10 minutes.










Here's a GIF I made using the twelve sample points as frames. As you can see, the time at which I took the snapshot was as close as possible to the marks in the lower left of the frame.

Hot off the charging light (a high-powered LED flashlight, 4 inches from watch face, 4,000 lumens, 60 seconds charge time) the diver's marker lume is thermonuclear. There's a rapid falloff followed by a gentle decline. This is consistent with documented Luminova-chemistry performance of which Seiko's proprietary Lumibrite is suspected to be a variation.

A detail worth noting is that the bezel and dial lume on the '029 is about the same. The markers are more potent but the cups simply hold massive amounts of lume to power that higher output.

On the GMT, however, the bezel lume seems to get dimmer faster as compared to its dial lume. I suspect this has something to do with the fact that the bezel lume on the GMT is behind the sapphire (?) cover. Since it's behind a cover, I can't determine its loading so a lighter fill can't be discounted.

After an entire evening, everything on the diver is still easily visible. On the GMT, however, only the markers and hands are readily made out. I don't feel this is a problem though as the local time can be read and that's the most important information when traveling.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here are the individual frames so you can inspect them at leisure.
I would say that the pictures reasonably reflect how they look to the naked eye.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Interesting discussion on how people use their GMT watch for tracking different time zones.

On my BB GMT, I always set the GMT hand to track GMT/UTS time. This way, I can easily track a different time zone just by rotating the bezel, and never have to change the GMT hand.

For example, when travelling in the northern summer, my home time zone will be UTC +10, so I simply rotate the bezel so the number 10 is at the 12 o'clock position, and this allows me to track home time without changing the GMT hand. When I'm home, I often track PT as I have relatives there, so I rotate the bezel so the number 16 is at the 12 o'clock position, and now I'm tracking UTC -8.

As long as I know the UTC offset of the time zone I want to track, I can do this without changing the GMT hand, and just need to rotate the bezel. This is why I prefer my GMT watch to have an independently adjustable hour hand and a rotating GMT bezel, such as my BB GMT, and why I'm keen on the SNR033 in this thread.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

nice lume summary! I would like to add one observation not on lume but my watch experience and what I think of seiko's spring drive: I've had many Swiss time pieces since the 80's and as all watch nuts can attest, once the bug catches you, your satisfaction is finite....eventually the romance wears off and you move on to the next "grail".....I've been on this journey for some time...well, after purchasing my spring drive GMT, I was not excited. As I've mentioned in my post I have been wearing this timepiece for about 4-6 months now. I can say to all those who have journeyed the same path that the Seiko spring drive is an amazing piece of mechanical work. The essence of the watch is truly the experience of glancing at the fluid second hand. Every time I look at it, quite honestly it brings a literal emotional peace! Really! It is the embodiment of the pure mechanical wonderment of ingenuity and craft coupled with the surreal concept of how time literally flows by in a smooth fluid manner...no standard beat or high beat movement can emulate this fluidity! I serious propose that any watch enthusiast out there who searches for that one lasting watch purchase consider a spring drive. If it doesn't give that instant gratification I have now grown to appreciate every time in pause a moment to look at the time, I promise given some serious wrist time it will happen.
Maybe I'm just getting old and reaching the later stage of collecting material goods, but I cannot more strongly recommend this time piece. The longer I wear it, the more I am amazed of what Seiko has done. It is undeniably a purely unique and im my opinion a completely under rated piece of mechanical art solely owned and originated by Seiko! Even if I possessed infinite resources I would chose this watch above all others. Uniqueness, accuracy, precision and as I said pure expression of the "continuum " of time as you are mesmerized by the second hand motion; it is unparalleled.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> On my BB GMT, I always set the GMT hand to track GMT/UTS time. This way, I can easily track a different time zone just by rotating the bezel, and never have to change the GMT hand.
> 
> For example, when travelling in the northern summer, my home time zone will be UTC +10, so I simply rotate the bezel so the number 10 is at the 12 o'clock position, and this allows me to track home time without changing the GMT hand. When I'm home, I often track PT as I have relatives there, so I rotate the bezel so the number 16 is at the 12 o'clock position, and now I'm tracking UTC -8.
> 
> As long as I know the UTC offset of the time zone I want to track, I can do this without changing the GMT hand, and just need to rotate the bezel. This is why I prefer my GMT watch to have an independently adjustable hour hand and a rotating GMT bezel, such as my BB GMT, and why I'm keen on the SNR033 in this thread.


Great example!
The operation you're describing would be the extension of "Mode 2 24-hour hand usage" and is described as the time difference approach. The benefit of having a rotating bezel with a 24-hour scale is that you need not remember the offset of the third zone. It's simply displayed as the difference between GMT and bezel value. 
I find this arrangement to be powerful and flexible. And a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

pwrfulpete said:


> nice lume summary! I would like to add one observation not on lume but my watch experience and what I think of seiko's spring drive: I've had many Swiss time pieces since the 80's and as all watch nuts can attest, once the bug catches you, your satisfaction is finite....eventually the romance wears off and you move on to the next "grail".....I've been on this journey for some time...well, after purchasing my spring drive GMT, I was not excited. As I've mentioned in my post I have been wearing this timepiece for about 4-6 months now. I can say to all those who have journeyed the same path that the Seiko spring drive is an amazing piece of mechanical work. The essence of the watch is truly the experience of glancing at the fluid second hand. Every time I look at it, quite honestly it brings a literal emotional peace! Really! It is the embodiment of the pure mechanical wonderment of ingenuity and craft coupled with the surreal concept of how time literally flows by in a smooth fluid manner...no standard beat or high beat movement can emulate this fluidity! I serious propose that any watch enthusiast out there who searches for that one lasting watch purchase consider a spring drive. If it doesn't give that instant gratification I have now grown to appreciate every time in pause a moment to look at the time, I promise given some serious wrist time it will happen.
> Maybe I'm just getting old and reaching the later stage of collecting material goods, but I cannot more strongly recommend this time piece. The longer I wear it, the more I am amazed of what Seiko has done. It is undeniably a purely unique and im my opinion a completely under rated piece of mechanical art solely owned and originated by Seiko! Even if I possessed infinite resources I would chose this watch above all others. Uniqueness, accuracy, precision and as I said pure expression of the "continuum " of time as you are mesmerized by the second hand motion; it is unparalleled.


I have never before read such a passionate paean about a timepiece. This one is for the ages. 
Although I can't yet admit to feeling such a depth of admiration for the Spring Drive, I can say that I find watching it to be meditative in a way that I've not experienced with any other watch. Even recorded at 120 fps by my iPhone, the second hand's motion is smooth and fluid. For me, it represents the Newtonian nature of time experienced as a continuous evolution as opposed to the frothy, jerky nature of quantum and quantized time.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

*Next project:* figuring out how they get this chameleon-like visual effect from the bezel. Currently I have no idea, but I do know it's the most entrancing bezel I've seen on any watch. Does anyone have any credible hypotheses about what's going on here?
No doubt they are making use of the index of refraction of the clear overlay. I noticed that the bright blue highlighting tracks with the brightest reflection angle for the dial. At one point I thought they might be making use of dichroic coatings but I'm not so sure.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Finally got around to shortening the strap. Considering I am not much of a handyman, and that the sandpaper I had on hand didn't really work well on rubber, I think it turned out ok.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That doesn't look half bad. Not bad at all.
Question about the keeper. If you flipped it around 180 degrees, it would match the outward curve of the free end and potentially keep the tip flatter against the strap. Were you intentionally going for the opposite curve? Looks fine if you were, just a different visual effect.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

That's how I received it, but I had the same thought as you did. I'll eventually flip it around.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is mine. I like it better than my GS diver

























*____*
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SNR029 LX300, SBDX012 50th MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

GFSEA86 said:


> Here is mine. I like it better than my GS diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when these were first released the forums were freaking out about the pricing. I was one of those that said these were basically the same level of quality of GS. So was I right or wrong? Lol


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice. I like the Snr029 on a seiko straight vent PU straps also. I generally prefer the classic hard rubber straps to the new ones.


ccoffin1333 said:


> I'm digging my Snr029. I use Twixt to check time keeping and it is +0.1 per day. Great thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I remember when these were first released the forums were freaking out about the pricing. I was one of those that said these were basically the same level of quality of GS. So was I right or wrong? Lol


I would like to hear what dual-owners have to say about this. 
In the mean time, I can comment strictly from my experience with these two LX. I feel that the level of finish and refinement is high, appropriate, and consistent with a watch of this price range. I haven't found a single aspect I'd consider deficient.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

My LX has got a slightly misaligned chapter ring. At this point I feel that's pretty much just the signature Seiko touch.

My GS hi-beat GMT on the other hand has no discernible flaws - though I have not done a hand alignment test yet.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

And so it begins...

I've had the 029 and 033 for a little while now and have been very pleased overall. I'm still learning things about them as I wear them daily.
However, something caught my attention and now I need to find out if I'm imagining things or there's something actually there. 
Specifically, I'm talking about the sense that the 033 GMT runs down its power reserve _more rapidly_ than the 029 diver. Now this shouldn't be the case as on paper, they both are rated at _approximately 72 hours_ reserve. This means that the reserve indicator should have dropped by about the same amount overnight. But casual notice suggest this isn't the case. Perhaps the 24-hour hand is providing additional drag, drawing down the 033's reserver more quickly? I don't know, but I'm going to find out.

I've set up an experiment to test the power reserves of the 029 diver and 033 GMT head to head. Here are the conditions.

Both watches fully wound, pinning the PR meter at full, visually + 10 extra turns to be sure
Both watches thus prepped in the 30 seconds before 9:30 PM, July 23
Record PR percentage at 12-hour intervals until exhausted or two days (48 hours) of identical rate of decline
Both watches will sit unmolested on my drafting table for the entire duration of the test
Here are the two watches at the very start of the up to 3-day test.










And here is my data recording log sheet.










For reference, here are closeups of the two power reserve meters. Although they have different cosmetic executions and orientations, the angular sweep from dead-empty to full-up is exactly the same.



















So, are you a betting man? Will they be identical? Or will the GMT actually show a faster rate of depletion. Tune in tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after that to find out!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

As of 09:30 EDT July 24, the watches appear to be neck and neck and on target! Both exhibiting a drop of just a hair under 12-hours depletion, 16%, which is the expectation. If I were to pick-em, I'd say the 029 diver has used up slightly less than the 033 GMT.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's a little technical interlude while the power reserve test is underway.

On the SeikoLuxe website, the SNR029 diver's crystal is described in this way:


> Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on the inner surface


The SNR033 GMT's crystal is described a little differently:


> Sapphire crystal with super-clear coating


While the 029's description is unambiguous: antireflective coating on the inside only, the 033's description is unclear with respect to surface(s) of application.
I have taken a closer look and I suspect that "super-clear coating" is in fact an anti-reflective treatment and that it is applied to _both sides_ of the crystal.

Here is a side-by-side shot of the two watches under the same illumination with one camera exposure setting. The 033's reflection of the light (3,000K CCT LED bulb in a white housing on a swing arm desk lamp) is clearly tinted in a way that is similar to the coatings on my prescription eyeglasses. The 029's reflection is untinted.










Focusing on the 033, you can see evidence of the coating more clearly. But it is when you compare that to a close-up shot of the 029 that the difference is clear as well as the power of the coatings.










Here's the 029's face taken to be as close to the 033 shot as I could manage.
There are few things to note:

The difference in the tint of the reflections of my lamp
The visibility of the minute hash marks between roughly 10 and 2, clear on the 033, not so much on the 029
The haziness around the "Seiko" brand logo with the 029
The presence of a demagnified _and tinted_ reflection of the bulb (between the "Seiko" and the center axle) with the 029 indicating that the reflection is on the domed (concave) inner surface and that this surface has anti-reflective treatment










So, taken together, the picture becomes clear. The 029 has a plano-concave sapphire crystal with AR coating applied to the inner surface. The 033 has AR coating on both the interior and exterior surfaces of a flat crystal. I think this makes a lot of sense. I can't imagine that AR coating would serve much of a function 100m down. However, there's more information on the 033's dial and being a watch that is not expressly intended for underwater use but rather use on-land, dial visibility should be optimized.

Before I dug into this, I felt that reading the 033 dial was a satisfying experience. But now I know why. The dual AR treatment effectively renders the crystal invisible under normal viewing conditions and renders information capture truly effortless.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here are the 24-hour results of the power reserve test. They both look to be exactly at the same level and both are showing _better than expected_ depletion rates at clearly less than 24 hours consumed. I'd estimate about 1.5 hours more than should be remaining at this point so let's say it's indicating 21.5 hours consumed instead of 24 hours for an _overage_ of *+6.25%*.

Finding that the watches have a little "extra gas in the tank" is a nice thing indeed.

SNR029 diver










SNR033 GMT


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Great thread! It helped me pull the trigger on this, sight unseen.







Interestingly the LE has the polished bracelet surfaces like the GMT.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

AustinOX said:


> Great thread! It helped me pull the trigger on this, sight unseen. Interestingly the LE has the polished bracelet surfaces like the GMT.


Lovely watch!
I think yours is the first SNR041 LE we've had the pleasure to welcome to this thread. Congratulations!
Interesting point about the finishing on the bracelet. Now that you mentioned it, I went back to look at the video on the Seiko Luxe website and this is indeed visible. Wow. Nice little perk! Here it is for easy access.
BTW, I notice that the dial on your watch looks like a sunray finish. Is this the case? If so, this is another differentiator from the SNR029.






And also the one for the SNR029 for comparison.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Still the King of my collection.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's the 36-hour update on the power reserve study. First point, I screwed up. I had my watches and camera all set up then got distracted for a few minutes. So I missed the 9:30 recording. That wasn't the worst part. I was late exactly long enough for the minute hand of the 029 to occlude the PR exactly where the indicator hand was. Talk about bad luck. So here are the measurements as they are.
The 033 measurement was 8 minutes late and the 029 measurement was 11 minutes late.
It looks to me like the initial extra reserve has not increased. Both watches have used less than their expected reserve after 36 hours or 50% of the total capacity.

If this pattern continues, I will allow the watches to run until 60 hours have elapsed. At this point, I don't think I will let them run to stoppage unless there's a real desire to see that.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

jgdill said:


> Still the King of my collection.


That *is* the boss watch. Very nice!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

BTW, I received the brand new replacement clasp for the SNR029. I wanted to try a few things and if they don't work out, I'll have a pristine unit in reserve. As expected, the clasp on my desk diver is experiencing the most normal wear so far.

I've also ordered a complete SNR029 bracelet and will likely order the SNR033 complete bracelet as well. Why? On the 029, to get those polished bevels on the links. On the 033 to install the 029's ratchet clasp.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's a follow-up to elaborate on the excess capacity of the power reserve on these two watches. Initially I'd estimated that there was about 1.5 hrs excess. Meaning it was only showing 22.5 hr depletion after 24 hrs. Here's what I did to pin that down more precisely.

allow the watch to run until the PR indicator was as close as possible to the 36-hour marker/location
photograph the watch to determine actual hours elapsed
In summary, the findings are consistent with the earlier estimate: Both watches are running around 6.25%+ excess power reserve capacity. If this trajectory holds, linear extrapolation would mean that full depletion would take *76.5 hrs*. Yay!

For the SNR033 GMT, here are the findings. Excess PR is about *2 hr 15 min*.


















For the SNR029 diver, here are the findings. Excess PR is better than *2 hr 25 min*. I had to take the measurement a tiny bit before the PR indicator actually hit the 36-hour mark as I had to go to a virtual luau so I estimate the value would actually have been closer to 2:35 - 2:40.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

AustinOX said:


> Great thread! It helped me pull the trigger on this, sight unseen.
> View attachment 15363933
> Interestingly the LE has the polished bracelet surfaces like the GMT.


The additional polishing is a detractor, IMO.

*____*
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SNR029 LX300, SBDX012 50th MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I remember when these were first released the forums were freaking out about the pricing. I was one of those that said these were basically the same level of quality of GS. So was I right or wrong? Lol


I would say you were wrong. 
I find it frustrating when people say that "it should have a GS logo at that price" and things of that nature. 
This is not a GS in anything but price. 
It's like comparing a sleek Ferrari to a rugged Abrams tank. 
The GS is finely finished in all aspects of the watch, including the movement we cannot see. It is also very delicate when you consider the bezel is a raised lacquer finish. The raised, chamfered, accurately applied lume with a white border of the indices are like little pearls. The watch is very luxurious. However, as usual, the bracelet is bland and the end link fitting is terrible for what you should expect at this price point. 
The LX300 is a precisely engineered tool watch using only the finest materials available to Seiko. It features the best bracelet I have encountered on any Seiko/GS with end links that actually fit like a Rolex. There isn't a gap in any area of the end link fitment. 
This is not a luxury watch, it is a precision engineered beast.

*____*
Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
Seiko SNR029 LX300, SBDX012 50th MM300, SBBN040 Golden Tuna
Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, here are the 48 hour results of the power reserve study. The watches appear to be on a straight-line trajectory consistent with earlier readings. Both are still showing a surplus of reserve versus expected depletion. I have decided to run the test out to 60 hours and then determine the actual time to reach the 2-1/2 day indicator which will give the near final overage.

As we near the end of this test, I have learned two things:

The SNR029 and SNR033 deplete at roughly the same rate after all, and
Both units have significant excess reserve beyond their stated capacity. This result is a very pleasant surprise. 
They are still running spot on with no deviation from their original timekeeping at the start of the test when they were at full reserve.
If tomorrow morning's results are consistent with all prior readings, I'll be very impressed. Even more so than when I first bought these watches. There is no denying the capabilities of the Spring Drive 5R65 and 5R66 movements. They are elegant titans and among the finest horological achievements in history.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

GFSEA86 said:


> The additional polishing is a detractor, IMO.
> 
> *____*
> Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver
> ...


I think it works well for the LE, but I could see not wanting it on a black dial. I didn't actually notice it, at first, so it's a relatively subtle touch with the watch in hand. My personal feeling is the same as the OP's. A little polish goes well with the polished surfaces of the watch head.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hear are the 60-hour readings. All is proceeding as prior recordings would suggest. Watches are still running pretty well synchronized and the power reserve shows an excess. I will run these until the PR meter _actually_ indicates 60 hrs or *83.33%* depletion. Based on prior calculations of *6.25%* excess, I anticipate that will be in around 3 hours and 45 minutes or *13:15 EDT*.

I don't know how many of you have purposely exercised a specific functionality of your watches. This is a first for me and it has been both interesting and illuminating so far. I hope that you have enjoyed following along this little empirical jaunt.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I think you could let them fully deplete so as to see the total running time.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

6L35 said:


> I think you could let them fully deplete so as to see the total running time.


I originally thought I'd do this but now I'm not so sure. If the progression holds linear out to the indicated 60-hour depletion, I might not just to save myself having to set the GMT. But we'll see. If I get a couple more votes for full depletion, I'll take one for the team. 😁


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> I originally thought I'd do this but now I'm not so sure. If the progression holds linear out to the indicated 60-hour depletion, I might not just to save myself having to set the GMT. But we'll see. If I get a couple more votes for full depletion, I'll take one for the team. 😁


Letting them deplete, you will have a real result instead of an estimation... and a baseline. Otherwise the whole experiment is like spinning in the vacuum in my eyes...


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Lovely watch!
> I think yours is the first SNR041 LE we've had the pleasure to welcome to this thread. Congratulations!
> Interesting point about the finishing on the bracelet. Now that you mentioned it, I went back to look at the video on the Seiko Luxe website and this is indeed visible. Wow. Nice little perk! Here it is for easy access.
> BTW, I notice that the dial on your watch looks like a sunray finish. Is this the case? If so, this is another differentiator from the SNR029.
> ...


Thank you! It is a sunburst dial. I can't photograph it worth a damn, but in person, and in indoor lighting, it looks to me much like photos of the Laco Augsburg Taupe dial. Sort of a khaki gray, with maybe a hint more bronze than the Laco. I know Seiko had to call it something in fewer words than that, but "brown" is borderline criminal. The cermet bezel is a different story. I've never seen anything quite like it, and won't undertake a description. Pictures and videos do it the only possible justice, and neither capture just how dynamic it is on the wrist.

I did see the video you attached when I was briefly agonizing over this decision before the opportunity passed. There's another short one available on YouTube if you search the model number (shout-out to jgdill for being gracious enough to entertain an inquiry from me about the model, and confirming that the video was representative). I also found a number of great photos and a couple of more videos on Instagram by searching #SNR041. I'll try to drop some of the photos here.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

AustinOX said:


> Thank you! It is a sunburst dial. I can't photograph it worth a damn, but in person, and in indoor lighting, it looks to me much like photos of the Laco Augsburg Taupe dial. Sort of a khaki gray, with maybe a hint more bronze than the Laco. I know Seiko had to call it something in fewer words than that, but "brown" is borderline criminal. The cermet bezel is a different story. I've never seen anything quite like it, and won't undertake a description. Pictures and videos do it the only possible justice, and neither capture just how dynamic it is on the wrist.
> 
> I did see the video you attached when I was briefly agonizing over this decision before the opportunity passed. There's another short one available on YouTube if you search the model number (shout-out to jgdill for being gracious enough to entertain an inquiry from me about the model, and confirming that the video was representative). I also found a number of great photos and a couple of more videos on Instagram by searching #SNR041. I'll try to drop some of the photos here.
> View attachment 15365864
> ...


Thanks for the shoutout! My first post on this site was 8 months ago when I bought the watch. Congrats on the purchase. Great description of the bezel, spot on. Not sure why this piece has not gotten more attention than it has...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here are the results of the _indicated_ 60 hr readings. The SNR033 GMT has lost just a little bit of reserve off its projected pace. It is showing *3:33* excess instead of 3:45. Not too bad and still very close to 6.25% by registering 5.92% excess. The SNR029 diver, however, has bolted ahead with an astonishing *4:35* of excess. Wow.

Because the results have diverged and in dramatic fashion, I will make the 72-hour measurements as planned and then _let both watches run to dead stop_ and record the final results of the power reserve study. Because the 72-hour measurements won't be as informative as the dead-stop value, I'll report back if in fact both watches are still running but without posting photos.

*So, I'm taking bets! What's the over/under no the final operating duration of a full-wound SNR0209 and SNR033? Make your wagers now!*


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

AustinOX said:


> Thank you! It is a sunburst dial. I can't photograph it worth a damn, but in person, and in indoor lighting, it looks to me much like photos of the Laco Augsburg Taupe dial. Sort of a khaki gray, with maybe a hint more bronze than the Laco. I know Seiko had to call it something in fewer words than that, but "brown" is borderline criminal. The cermet bezel is a different story. I've never seen anything quite like it, and won't undertake a description. Pictures and videos do it the only possible justice, and neither capture just how dynamic it is on the wrist.
> 
> I did see the video you attached when I was briefly agonizing over this decision before the opportunity passed. There's another short one available on YouTube if you search the model number (shout-out to jgdill for being gracious enough to entertain an inquiry from me about the model, and confirming that the video was representative). I also found a number of great photos and a couple of more videos on Instagram by searching #SNR041. I'll try to drop some of the photos here.


Simply dazzling! Thank you for sharing those photos. These are seriously good looking watches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

72-hour check and both watches are still running. 
I will let them go until both stop on their own, but everything from this point on is gravy.
Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, here they are, the much anticipated endpoint readings of the two watches. After confirming that they were still running and on time at the 72-hour mark, I let them continue while I went to bed. Start time for the experiment was 7/23. 21:30. The final results are as follows:

*SNR033 GMT* - drop-dead time: 7/27, 2:39:21, total runtime: *77 hr, 9 min, 21 sec*, excess runtime: *5:09:21*, actual PR capacity: *107.16%*
*SNR029 Diver* - drop-dead time: 7/27, 2:56:51, total runtime: *77 hr, 26 min, 51 sec*, excess runtime: *5:26:51*, actual PR capacity: *107.57%*
There's not much to say aside from the fact that I'm very impressed on two fronts.

That the actual PR is well in excess of the 72-hour claim. I'm extremely gratified that Seiko has been conservative in rating these watches _only_ to 72 hours.
These two watches are so closely matched in performance. I can't say for sure what accounts for the difference between the two watches or whether the difference is even statistically significant. If it were real, then I'd be tempted to chalk up the GMT's very slightly smaller excess to having to drive an additional hand. However, the diver's hands are likely heavier due to having ballast opposite the very heavy Lumibrite application. In the end, I'm going to call it a wash.










Hope you all enjoyed coming along for the ride!

Now I'm going to give them both a gentle wash and reset them to atomic clock time. Cheers!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice to see SD has an extra reserve! Thanks for the effort!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you to the OP for the detailed review and power reserve test in this thread. The SNR033 is high on my list, but there isn't a lot of owner review on the Prospex LX line in general, and even more sparse on the GMT models.

This has been a very informative thread, and I appreciate the effort.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Thank you to the OP for the detailed review and power reserve test in this thread. The SNR033 is high on my list, but there isn't a lot of owner review on the Prospex LX line in general, and even more sparse on the GMT models.
> This has been a very informative thread, and I appreciate the effort.


It's been my pleasure. 
Please do let me know if there's anything in particular about the 033 that you'd like to know. I can take photos or videos if it'll help. 
I really do think it's one of the finest watches out there. Beautiful level of finish, elegant construction, unique aesthetics, not to mention powerful and accurate. In my view, the only possible fault I could find is that the lume isn't as intense as found on the 029, but then again, few watches can match the 029 and they're probably all Seikos.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> It's been my pleasure.
> Please do let me know if there's anything in particular about the 033 that you'd like to know. I can take photos or videos if it'll help.
> I really do think it's one of the finest watches out there. Beautiful level of finish, elegant construction, unique aesthetics, not to mention powerful and accurate. In my view, the only possible fault I could find is that the lume isn't as intense as found on the 029, but then again, few watches can match the 029 and they're probably all Seikos.


Thanks for the offer. Nothing jumps to mind at the moment, your extensive review has been amazing in covering all the details!

I'll need to visit the boutique post lockdown to have a look at it in person, I'm now curious about more subjective things like how the friction bezel feels in person, and how the watch wears, e.g. how it compares to the MM300 that I have.

I had a look at it through the glass cabinet last year, but I was planning a different purchase at the time so I didn't ask to try it on. I remember thinking the finishing looks amazing, more akin to Grand Seiko level.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Nothing jumps to mind at the moment, your extensive review has been amazing in covering all the details!
> 
> I'll need to visit the boutique post lockdown to have a look at it in person, I'm now curious about more subjective things like how the friction bezel feels in person, and how the watch wears, e.g. how it compares to the MM300 that I have.
> 
> I had a look at it through the glass cabinet last year, but I was planning a different purchase at the time so I didn't ask to try it on. I remember thinking the finishing looks amazing, more akin to Grand Seiko level.


No worries.
It definitely merits hands-on time.

The friction bezel operates bidirectionally of course. The action is smooth with no gear or grit feeling. It is heavily damped and quite stiff to resist moving when it comes in contact with hands, table, etc. It starts up with no "stiction" at all, instead gliding directly into smooth motion from the moment sufficiently firm force is applied. I don't know what the mechanism is, but it feels very high quality with high precision. No slop or backlash at all. I've never felt any other bezel like it. The highest praise I can give is to refer to something as "satisfying" and that is exactly how I'd describe the 033's bezel action.

It wears very differently from the MM300 form factor. Even on a beefy steel bracelet, the MM300 is noticeably top heavy and if your wrist is on the thin side such as mine is, the pressure the heavy case applies via its roughly 30mm diameter case back is obvious, noticeable, and omnipresent. This is not necessarily a bad thing if it is what you want in a particular watch. I own two MM300 homages and I enjoy them for what they are.

The 033, by contrast is significantly lighter and better balanced because of the titanium construction. Instead of weighing on my wrist, it rests on my wrist. Another difference is that I can wear the 033 around the clock. Meaning I can sleep with it on. If I wanted to sleep with either MM300 homage, I'd have to flip it around such that the watch head was on the inside of my wrist instead of on top of it. This is because the pressure of the watch is sufficient to bother me so that I can't sleep with it worn normally.

Another thing you'll want to note is the stem winding action. It is crisp and smooth and tight. Again, very nice action with no backlash in the crown. Setting the time, however, is pedestrian. It it pretty much feels like every other Seiko just with very little backlash in the hands. It is not in the same league as the setting action of the Tudor MT5612 which is the best I've ever experienced on any watch. So solid, so precise, with a feel akin to moving solid metal.

I'd be interested in hearing how your experience goes and if you find it to be any different than I've experienced.


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

G108: Great post and thank you for taking the time to take all those pics and write it all up. Bravo!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> No worries.
> It definitely merits hands-on time.
> 
> The friction bezel operates bidirectionally of course. The action is smooth with no gear or grit feeling. It is heavily damped and quite stiff to resist moving when it comes in contact with hands, table, etc. It starts up with no "stiction" at all, instead gliding directly into smooth motion from the moment sufficiently firm force is applied. I don't know what the mechanism is, but it feels very high quality with high precision. No slop or backlash at all. I've never felt any other bezel like it. The highest praise I can give is to refer to something as "satisfying" and that is exactly how I'd describe the 033's bezel action.
> ...


Wow, that's such an extensive description, really appreciate that. The way something feels is often quite difficult to put in words, but you did a great job on it.

In particular, I find your comparison to the MM300 very encouraging. As much as I love my MM300, it can be a bit tiresome to wear for extended period of time on bracelet, mainly due to the weight, and the pressure it puts on my wrist. The titanium construction is part of the appeal for me of the LX range. I got a titanium GS at the start of the year, and it has been a revelation for me. I love how it just disappears on the wrist, and it is so much more comfortable after a 10 hours work day.

I'll be sure to add my comments after I get a chance to try it on. Unfortunately, the only place to try it on is the Seiko boutique in the city centre. With the current lockdown, I probably won't be able to visit it for awhile.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Nothing jumps to mind at the moment, your extensive review has been amazing in covering all the details!
> 
> I'll need to visit the boutique post lockdown to have a look at it in person, I'm now curious about more subjective things like how the friction bezel feels in person, and how the watch wears, e.g. how it compares to the MM300 that I have.
> 
> ...


I have both the new MM300 and the LX-SNR041(and many other divers) Despite the LX being bigger, it wears more comfortably and less top heavy. It's great on the bracelet and Isofrane straps,(not so much on the LX rubber fitted strap) I really like the MM300, but like the LX even more. The bezel action on the LX is buttery smooth and more solid than the MM300. The LX and Grand Seiko divers are very similar in bezel action, probably the best bezel action of all the watches I"ve owned or tried. Both watches will remain in my collection for sure. All this is just my opinion based on having these two watches.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

Any way to purchase an extra official Seiko rubber LX strap? The 029 is tempting but the fat diver buckle is a nuisance at times. I’d love to replace it with the GMT buckle or fit with the strap that comes on the blackened versions. Was it easy to order the extra bracelet?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

bkdc said:


> Any way to purchase an extra official Seiko rubber LX strap? The 029 is tempting but the fat diver buckle is a nuisance at times. I'd love to replace it with the GMT buckle or fit with the strap that comes on the blackened versions. Was it easy to order the extra bracelet?


It's easy. I just called up my AD and ordered and SNR029 clasp and complete bracelet. Clasp came in a week. Three month lead on full bracelets. Probably somewhere in between for the rubber.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Just having a little fun here. I wanted to get a little more adjustment latitude on my 033 and so I swapped in the clasp from my 029. It's easy to do because the bracelets are identical structurally. The mating links on the clasps are different though so until I get the full 029 bracelet, the Diver is wearing the 3-position clasp from the GMT.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

I’ll add to the LX/029 and MM300 comparison this point: the dial markers on the LX300m are further apart than on the MM300 and it leaves the dial much more open and readable. Basically the MM300 dial is very dense because the indexes are so close together as a ratio of the thickness of the hands. On the LX they have a nice spacing because the dial is bigger in diameter and it makes reading the time and simple staring at the dial more enjoyable. Even though the hands on the LX300m are much thicker vs the mm300, the ratio of hand thickness to lume plot diameter seems more readable and enjoyable.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> I'll add to the LX/029 and MM300 comparison this point: the dial markers on the LX300m are further apart than on the MM300 and it leaves the dial much more open and readable. Basically the MM300 dial is very dense because the indexes are so close together as a ratio of the thickness of the hands. On the LX they have a nice spacing because the dial is bigger in diameter and it makes reading the time and simple staring at the dial more enjoyable. Even though the hands on the LX300m are much thicker vs the mm300, the ratio of hand thickness to lume plot diameter seems more readable and enjoyable.


Curious. I wanted to see the side-by-side so here it is. SNR029, SLA021 from the SeikoLuxe website.
I scaled them to be the same size. They are 44.8mm and 44.3mm, respectively, so it's close enough I think.

And I agree, the LX has a more accessible, readable spacing. I find that the sharper tips to the hands also contribute to a sense of greater crispness. The overall effect, with the larger lume plots, is that the MM300-type looks stubbier or fatter overall. I hadn't noticed the difference in the date window until I put them next to each other. The font is consistent with the bezel font, same as the SLA which has more compact and rounded numerals on the date wheel and bezel.


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)

Enjoying my SNR029 on the snr031 strap...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I decided to play a little more with the side-by-side shot since I had them prepped. I wanted to see if in addition to being smaller, the indices were farther apart on the LX. In this image, the fine blue line was drawn to connect the center of the spindle to the center of the 10 o'clock index. Then I simply copied it over to the MM300. You can see that on the MM300's dial, the line well overshoots the center of the index. This means the marker is pulled _inward_ radially on the dial. As for the index being larger on the MM300, it's too close to call but possibly.

However, I did notice that dial face inside of the hash marks is slightly wider in diameter on the MM300 as indicated by the red line. The curious thing is on the LX, the indices are pushed out into the ring of hash marks while on the MM300, they are clearly inboard of the hash marks. This suggests to me that the primary factor in the perception of dial crowding in the MM300 versus the LX is the fact that the indices are packed closer to the center of the dial.

One other factor in establishing the visual impression is the fact that the six and nine o'clock indices are more squat on the MM300 than the LX. You can see this by comparing the blue rectangles around the six o'clock index. The noon index is also more blunt in addition to being squat.

And finally, the minute hashes are thinner on the LX dial and its minute markings on the bezel are also smaller. Both of these differences contribute to a more svelte, lighter visual weight.

All in all, these seem to be intentful design decisions meant to sharpen and lighten the face of the SNR029 and this is readily noticed when compared to a close cousin, the SLA021.

Also, just noticed that the LX hands have longer ballast on all three hands.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> I decided to play a little more with the side-by-side shot since I had them prepped. I wanted to see if in addition to being smaller, the indices were farther apart on the LX. In this image, the fine blue line was drawn to connect the center of the spindle to the center of the 10 o'clock index. Then I simply copied it over to the MM300. You can see that on the MM300's dial, the line well overshoots the center of the index. This means the marker is pulled _inward_ radially on the dial. As for the index being larger on the MM300, it's too close to call but possibly.
> 
> However, I did notice that dial face inside of the hash marks is slightly wider in diameter on the MM300 as indicated by the red line. The curious thing is on the LX, the indices are pushed out into the ring of hash marks while on the MM300, they are clearly inboard of the hash marks. This suggests to me that the primary factor in the perception of dial crowding in the MM300 versus the LX is the fact that the indices are packed closer to the center of the dial.
> 
> ...


I've got a mixture of preferences here- but most favor the LX.

I noticed the longer ballasts right away when LX photos started hitting the web, probably because I prefer the MM300 length ballasts in photos. In person the longer ballasts don't bother me at all, and offer the added benefit of more real estate highlighting the beautiful beveling and finishing.

I also have a slight preference for the size of the numbers on the MM300 bezel, but again, in person the design of the LX just works.

One thing that's long been an MM300 deal breaker for me is the printed date window frame. If the rest of the indices are applied, and the date window is serving double duty as an hour marker, it should be framed in the same material as the other indices. I can live without this personal preference on a $350 watch, but not if I'm spending a couple of thousand dollars.

I think moving the LX indices further outboard and notching the chapter ring to accommodate them really contributes to the sense of dial depth- which is something else that I've always liked.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

WUS member @tthien92 just posted a fantastic review of his new SNR043 and I'm happy to link it here: Seiko SNR043 Prospex LX Cermet Limited Edition Review


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Great write-up. Have you ever handled the SNR025, the third sibling in the LX lineup? Do you plan on getting one? Curious to know your thoughts on it compared to the 029 and the 033.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> Great write-up. Have you ever handled the SNR025, the third sibling in the LX lineup? Do you plan on getting one? Curious to know your thoughts on it compared to the 029 and the 033.


Hi, I haven't seen the 025 in person although I will try it on when I get back to the AD again. 
Objectively, I find it kind of busy looking and the least attractive of the triple. It's sort of mix of the 029 and 033 spec wise and in features (e.g., clasp of the 029 and AR of the 033). And I haven't got a use case for the compass bezel so I doubt I'll be completing the set.


----------



## tthien92 (Oct 7, 2019)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hi, I haven't seen the 025 in person although I will try it on when I get back to the AD again.
> Objectively, I find it kind of busy looking and the least attractive of the triple. It's sort of mix of the 029 and 033 spec wise and in features (e.g., clasp of the 029 and AR of the 033). And I haven't got a use case for the compass bezel so I doubt I'll be completing the set.


Definitely have to second that opinion. The "Land" series LX are more of an acquired taste, borrowing elements from both air and sea. I personally dislike the compass bezel as it makes the watch look a bit too utilitarian, which just isn't to my taste.

However, I can see it being a great one-piece collection for anyone that likes the look. The finish seems to be on par with the other LX (from what I could see in the store), and the fact that you get a GMT function and 20bar WR means it's good enough for 99% of use scenarios.

An awesome alternative would be the SBDB015 though, which also offers a lot of value that I believe competes very well with the snr025. The looks are similarly utilitarian with titanium casing and spring drive at half the price, so it would be difficult for me to make a case for the 025


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

tthien92 said:


> An awesome alternative would be the SBDB015 though, which also offers a lot of value that I believe competes very well with the snr025. The looks are similarly utilitarian with titanium casing and spring drive at half the price, so it would be difficult for me to make a case for the 025


I think the SBDB015 is amazing value for money, and probably won't be kept in the catalogue for long as it somewhat undermines the value proposition of the LX range. I've been tempted to buy one many times, and have tried it on many times, but for me at least, the SBDB015 wears really large when I tried it on. The thin bezel results in a massive dial, it really looks like a clock on smaller wrist like mine, and the 24mm lug width accentuates the size of the watch as well. On paper, it is only tiny bit bigger than my MM300, but it wears much bigger in person.

The other thing about the SBDB015 is the finishing is definitely not as good as the LX range. Similar to MM300 vs. SNR029, small details like the dial, bracelet and clasp finishing are definitely a step below the more expensive LX range. Not saying the SBDB015 isn't good, more that it's not a true alternative to the LX range.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> I think the SBDB015 is amazing value for money, and probably won't be kept in the catalogue for long as it somewhat undermines the value proposition of the LX range. I've been tempted to buy one many times, and have tried it on many times, but for me at least, the SBDB015 wears really large when I tried it on. The thin bezel results in a massive dial, it really looks like a clock on smaller wrist like mine, and the 24mm lug width accentuates the size of the watch as well. On paper, it is only tiny bit bigger than my MM300, but it wears much bigger in person.
> 
> The other thing about the SBDB015 is the finishing is definitely not as good as the LX range. Similar to MM300 vs. SNR029, small details like the dial, bracelet and clasp finishing are definitely a step below the more expensive LX range. Not saying the SBDB015 isn't good, more that it's not a true alternative to the LX range.


The closest alternative to the Land LX I can think of is the sbdx009/007 for being a titanium case compass bezel watch with a high end Seiko movement, but that movement is an 8L and not Spring Drive. There is nothing that compares to the Land as closely as the SBDB001/011 compares to the Sea LX. Then again, compass bezel aside, the SBDB015 gets the job done in terms of getting a SD movement without the diver aesthetics and it's pretty unique in its own right.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Clint Pockets said:


> The closest alternative to the Land LX I can think of is the sbdx009/007 for being a titanium case compass bezel watch with a high end Seiko movement, but that movement is an 8L and not Spring Drive. There is nothing that compares to the Land as closely as the SBDB001/011 compares to the Sea LX. Then again, compass bezel aside, the SBDB015 gets the job done in terms of getting a SD movement without the diver aesthetics and it's pretty unique in its own right.


Completely agree that the SBDB015 gets close with the SD movement and being made of Titanium, and aesthetically, I quite like the design that pays homage to the Spacewalk. I really just wish it's a bit smaller, as it's a watch with no sub dials and no external bezel, otherwise it is the cheapest way to get a SD movement.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

It's been a little while since I've posted but I encountered something interesting recently.

In another thread on watch photography, it looked like the shot was made using a short wavelength UV light to pump the lume and induce fluorescence. And so naturally I headed right over to Amazon to pick up a 365nm UV LED flashlight to play with. 365nm is right at or past the visible range for most folks but just barely touching the UV-B range of the spectrum. It's deep enough into UV such that it only registers a faint violet hue aside from any fluorescence in the material being lit up. This wavelength really makes artificially whitened materials (e.g., laser printer paper) glow. And I can attest that it's also effective in lighting up gerbil urine.

When I shined the light at the 033 and 029, I expected them to fluoresce identically since they had the same luminescent tint upon charging with a regular white light LED flashlight. But boy, what I saw surprised me. Check it out.

First, what the two watches' lume looks like under its own power. You guys should be familiar with this from the lume test I did a page or two back.










But now here are the two watches being illuminated or lume pumped by the UV LED flashlight. Quite the difference! This suggests that the 033 doesn't just have a lighter loading of the same Lumibrite used in the 029. It's likely that it's a different formulation entirely, although of the same general class of compound. In fact, the 033 has the same kind of pump glow as the Astron SSH063. Curiously, although all my Seiko glow the same tint, they fluoresce differently. Wow.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder if the differences between the anti-reflective coatings on the crystals accounts for any of the different appearances? Ive noticed the same look on my Snr029 and other divers with strong lume (300m tuna especially) that almost appears as if the air under the crystal is glowing. Almost like a halation effect from the very bright lumes plots. Hard to describe, but instead of the lume plots showing brightness amid a stark black dial, instead the kume plots sort of illuminate the black dial. Your 033 doesnt have this dial illuminating appearance rather it has only brightly illuminated plots amid a stark dark dial.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Excellent observation, @mattmartin!
I've gone back to take a look at a few watches and the conclusion I've drawn is...it's complicated. Take a look at this glow/pump pair of just four different Seiko. Note especially the lume pips and day indicator.
As far as I can tell, the divers only have back side AR and the dress watch's day wheel doesn't have any self-lume effect.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is an older photo of mine (no longer have the golden tuna reissue) but it demonstrates this whole dial/crystal illuminating effect. I think the light emitted from the lumibrite is bouncing off of the crystal and illuminating the rest of the dial. I think some of the light from the lumibrite is illuminating the crystal and making it appear somewhat green.

(Photos taken at different times.)


----------



## CarrotChronicles (Aug 30, 2020)

I absolutely love the batman bezel on the Seiko SNR033... If they were a tad smaller, even 42mm I'd have been all over it!


----------



## Netcooler (Jul 7, 2020)

Better late to the party than never ?

Quick observation:


the watch is a bit too light for my liking
however, due to its lightness it feels great on a NATO. I have ordered a few Zulus as well to try and freshen it up with different colours
the bezel is truly striking!

I honestly not sure if I should take it to swimming/light diving due to the 10bar only water resistance. I do have a few other dive watches and even G-Shocks to use. If anyone can educate me about that it would be great.

My biggest concern would be for repair ability. I have read somewhere that Seiko only guarantees parts availability for 10 years or so for Spring Drives. For a watch costing this much, I hesitate to amuse it if that is the case....... hopefully someone here can correct me if I am wrong

This is my first SD watch and it is amazing. I will look for another SD if my repair concerns can be addressed


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Netcooler said:


> View attachment 15426814
> 
> 
> Better late to the party than never 😆
> ...


Congrats on the purchase! I wouldn't worry about water resistance, unless you are planning to actually dive to 100m, and I also wouldn't worry about parts, as this movement is basically the same as the ones used in Grand Seiko, so it should be around for awhile.

I'm more interested in hearing about how the diashield will hold up with NATO. I've had NATO rash or scratches on the case back of my watch, and I'm wondering if it will be any different with the diashield coating.


----------



## Netcooler (Jul 7, 2020)

aalin13 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! I wouldn't worry about water resistance, unless you are planning to actually dive to 100m, and I also wouldn't worry about parts, as this movement is basically the same as the ones used in Grand Seiko, so it should be around for awhile.
> 
> I'm more interested in hearing about how the diashield will hold up with NATO. I've had NATO rash or scratches on the case back of my watch, and I'm wondering if it will be any different with the diashield coating.


truth be told I have only had it since last Friday, so I will need to update you in a couple of months afterward (Please remind me 🤣)

glad to hear that parts are not an issue. I am about to pull the trigger on this watch:










The sbdb017. Never been worn and under warranty for $2,000. Any comments from owners before I pull the trigger?


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Got me an SNR029. It's incredible and it's truly an impressive upgrade from the MM600 (SBDB001) I have been wearing since November. I swapped out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap since the divers extension is being annoying and unintentionally releasing when I open the clasp. Anyway, the rubber will be much better for working at the computer and it actually feels pretty good for a new strap.









About the diver's extension, are there any fixes for extending the distance that the safety clasp can be pushed back before the extension release button is triggered? Taking a close look at the mechanism there is a small nub (red arrow below) at the bottom of the safety clasp that comes into contact with the diver's release button when opened, allowing about 1cm of space for the push button clasp to pass by when clasp is fully extended. I'm thinking of filing down the clasp nub enough to allow a bit more range when opening to possibly prevent unintentional release of the divers extension. Any thoughts about this? Warnings or suggestions? Not sure how I would approach this, maybe a small file since I don't have a dremel tool.

















OR, do I just need to learn how to handle this clasp more delicately when I open it? This problem rarely ever happened on my MM600 which essentially had the same clasp, though this one is thicker and the individual parts, including the nub, are all more robust. I appreciate any suggestions about how to proceed with this. Thanks!

a little more eye candy


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Clint Pockets said:


> Got me an SNR029. It's incredible and it's truly an impressive upgrade from the MM600 (SBDB001) I have been wearing since November. I swapped out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap since the divers extension is being annoying and unintentionally releasing when I open the clasp. Anyway, the rubber will be much better for working at the computer and it actually feels pretty good for a new strap.
> View attachment 15429362
> 
> 
> ...


That's how the clasp designed to work. It's an incredibly ham fisted design for fine adjustments for wrist swelling, but I think the intent is for an actual dive suit. When you consider the one size fits all dive suit extensions on most bracelets, this particular type is objectively more useful for actual diving.

Sometimes my ratcheting extension will accidentally open up a notch or two after I've opened the clasp, and I just use my fingernail to pull the first link back against the clasp and close the gap.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

AustinOX said:


> That's how the clasp designed to work. It's an incredibly ham fisted design for fine adjustments for wrist swelling, but I think the intent is for an actual dive suit. When you consider the one size fits all dive suit extensions on most bracelets, this particular type is objectively more useful for actual diving.
> 
> Sometimes mine will accidentally open up a notch or two, and I just use my fingernail to pull the first link back against the clasp and close the gap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I actually have grown to really like the clasp on my MM600 but for some reason the one on the LX is far more sensitive and gets triggered at the slightest pressure when the safety clasp is open. It really makes me wonder if there is something wrong mine in particular. Seems like a defect when compared to how the clasp on my MM600 operates. I don't know, maybe these more robust clasps on the LX and Grand Seikos are especially sensitive compared to MM300 and MM600 claps? But that doesn't really make sense to me if that's the case.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Clint Pockets said:


> I actually have grown to really like the clasp on my MM600 but for some reason the one on the LX is far more sensitive and gets triggered at the slightest pressure when the safety clasp is open. It really makes me wonder if there is something wrong mine in particular. Seems like a defect when compared to how the clasp on my MM600 operates. I don't know, maybe these more robust clasps on the LX and Grand Seikos are especially sensitive compared to MM300 and MM600 claps? But that doesn't really make sense to me if that's the case.


Yours looks and works exactly like mine. And I deal with it just like Austin.

The core issue is that the cam that levers up the extension release is too far counterclockwise so it lifts the tappet prematurely. In other words, at too low an angle of activation. And my concern with filing it down is that the tip of the cam is the longest dimension radially. You run the risk of rendering the cam too short to activate the release tappet. In my view, it's not something that can be solved by material removal.

Now, the alternative is this. File down the cam so that it misses the tappet entirely. This way, the flip cover will function only as a clasp safety and no longer a ratchet release mechanism. I think this would be fine as well, since the tappet can still be released quite easily and positively with your fingernail.

I'm inclined to leave it alone because dealing with accidental extension is easy enough. I do have an extra clasp though, so I still might give it a try.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

PROBLEM SOLVED! I put a piece of scotch tape underneath the sliding part of the ratcheting clasp to create a little friction and keep the divers extension from sliding out and it seems to have worked. I've tried releasing the divers extension by pushing the safety clasp with pressure several times and it won't slide out unless I pull on it. Man, I feel triumphant right now. LOL

we'll see how long this lasts before the tape falls apart and gums up the extension rail but that should be easy enough to clean if it does happen. Hope this helps anyone out there having the same issue.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yours looks and works exactly like mine. And I deal with it just like Austin.
> 
> The core issue is that the cam that levers up the extension release is too far counterclockwise so it lifts the tappet prematurely. In other words, at too low an angle of activation. And my concern with filing it down is that the tip of the cam is the longest dimension radially. You run the risk of rendering the cam too short to activate the release tappet. In my view, it's not something that can be solved by material removal.
> 
> ...


thanks. looks like I won't have to remove any material after all. was getting nervous about it. i think the tape fix should work out for a good while. feeling good about this watch. we're off to a good start solving problems and making the world a better place. lol


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Clint Pockets said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED! I put a piece of scotch tape underneath the sliding part of the ratcheting clasp to create a little friction and keep the divers extension from sliding out and it seems to have worked. I've tried releasing the divers extension by pushing the safety clasp with pressure several times and it won't slide out unless I pull on it. Man, I feel triumphant right now. LOL
> 
> we'll see how long this lasts before the tape falls apart and gums up the extension rail but that should be easy enough to clean if it does happen. Hope this helps anyone out there having the same issue.
> View attachment 15429649


That's actually a pretty cool solution. If you wanted to make it permanent and less messy, I'd suggest getting ahold of some Kapton tape with silicone adhesive. Cut a strip to fit right in the channel (or like you have it now) and you should be good to go! Nice work, @Clint Pockets !


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Clint Pockets said:


> Got me an SNR029. It's incredible and it's truly an impressive upgrade from the MM600 (SBDB001) I have been wearing since November. I swapped out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap since the divers extension is being annoying and unintentionally releasing when I open the clasp. Anyway, the rubber will be much better for working at the computer and it actually feels pretty good for a new strap.
> View attachment 15429362
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing how well the US GL831 works on even larger divers like your 029. I sometimes wear the 20mm version on my 001 MM300 and that works too. Congrats on that brand new beauty BTW!


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Hale color said:


> Amazing how well the US GL831 works on even larger divers like your 029. I sometimes wear the 20mm version on my 001 MM300 and that works too. Congrats on that brand new beauty BTW!


Thanks! Yes, I agree that the Uncle Seiko GL831 is a fantastic strap. It gives the watch an old school vibe and is super comfy. I was worried it would be underwhelming on this large watch head but it feels just right.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Is the GL831 strap any thicker than the Seiko oem dal1bp strap?

I felt like the dal1bp was just slightly too thin:


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

mattmartin said:


> Is the GL831 strap any thicker than the Seiko oem dal1bp strap?
> 
> I felt like the dal1bp was just slightly too thin:
> View attachment 15430877


Looking at it right now and the GL is definitely thicker at the lugs.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

mattmartin said:


> Is the GL831 strap any thicker than the Seiko oem dal1bp strap?
> 
> I felt like the dal1bp was just slightly too thin:
> View attachment 15430877











here's what it looks like.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Clint Pockets said:


> View attachment 15431545
> 
> here's what it looks like.


Wow, you're right. It is noticeably thicker at the lugs. I'm gonna get one and try it out. Thanks!!


----------



## bloodyhell (Mar 5, 2014)

THats a sexy twin, the lines and curves are just amzing.!


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Lux indeed...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)

What do you think about the shark mesh guys...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I think that burly mesh suits the 029 well. Nicely done!


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Joined the Prospex LX club almost by happenstance ... I'd been contemplating rebuying the SLA019 but just couldn't get over the weight and top-heavy case. Somehow the google algorithm predicted my dilemma with search results for the SBDB039. Textured green dial, spring-drive movement, and titanium case and bracelet. The watch is undeniably chunky but much more comfortable on wrist compared to the MM300. I do wish the crown was a mm or 2 shorter but it makes winding effortless. 

Here are a couple of pics of the textured green dial in different lighting along with an older pic of the SLA019.


----------



## denormalize (Jun 3, 2019)

As a frequent traveler, I gravitate toward GMT watches and wanted a casual daily driver. Love Seiko and Grand Seiko and knew my next watch would be a Spring Drive, but didn't like the GS Spring Drive GMT offerings. I was excited when Seiko announced the LX line and fell in love with the SNR033, it was exactly what I was looking for. Found a deal I couldn't pass up this summer and brought this one home. Three months later and this one sees almost daily wrist time.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Lovely watches, and the first SNR045 in the thread, I think. Welcome to the club, gentlemen!



ParkinNJ said:


> Joined the Prospex LX club almost by happenstance ... I'd been contemplating rebuying the SLA019 but just couldn't get over the weight and top-heavy case. Somehow the google algorithm predicted my dilemma with search results for the SBDB039. Textured green dial, spring-drive movement, and titanium case and bracelet. The watch is undeniably chunky but much more comfortable on wrist compared to the MM300. I do wish the crown was a mm or 2 shorter but it makes winding effortless.





denormalize said:


> As a frequent traveler, I gravitate toward GMT watches and wanted a casual daily driver. Love Seiko and Grand Seiko and knew my next watch would be a Spring Drive, but didn't like the GS Spring Drive GMT offerings. I was excited when Seiko announced the LX line and fell in love with the SNR033, it was exactly what I was looking for. Found a deal I couldn't pass up this summer and brought this one home. Three months later and this one sees almost daily wrist time.


BTW, your thoughts on the MM300, @ParkinNJ and the GS SD GMT, @denormalize mirror mine quite closely. I did this analysis for another member based on my experiences. As for the GMT, I think it cuts a cleaner, less fussy line than the new GS GMTs. And the SBGJ237 even seems to have the same fluid blue/black bezel effect as the 033 but the 033 had it first.



> I have tried the GS diver SBGA231 recently. I reported in this thread: link.
> The tl;dr is the SNR029 is a sharper, more contemporary, hardcore tool diver while the SBGA231 is more classy, dressy diver.
> Point by point:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My boys say hi on Monday, September 8.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> My boys say hi on Monday, September 8.
> 
> View attachment 15439035


one thing i had not noticed about the snr029 until recently is that the lume has a sort of patina'd look. obvious? it wasn't to me. not sure how I missed it after watching so many videos and staring at so many centerfold-like photos of this watch over the past year, and even after trying it on a handful of times at the AD I never noticed.

Now, after realizing that the hour markers have a slight tint my impression of the color has changed. At first I had the impression that it was a light greenish color but then it seemed more yellowish to me after seeing it under different light. Now I see the lume plots as a lovely cream color that is almost the color of sand, giving a faint impression of aged tritium. I love it. Have any of you had the same experience of not realizing there is a bit of fauxtina color to the lume? Maybe it's immediately obvious to all, but it took me nearly a year to notice!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Lol, not me. I'm a bit colorblind so to me, they've always looked...lume-ish. 
But on the color aspect, the best way to be sure of the tint would be to view the watch in a D65 color booth. That is, a booth with high-quality illumination calibrated to ISO D65 (6,500k correlated color temperature) to get a sense of what was intended by the maker. I used these systems extensively when I was designing plastics compounds and coatings.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Lol, not me. I'm a bit colorblind so to me, they've always looked...lume-ish.
> But on the color aspect, the best way to be sure of the tint would be to view the watch in a D65 color booth. That is, a booth with high-quality illumination calibrated to ISO D65 (6,500k correlated color temperature) to get a sense of what was intended by the maker. I used these systems extensively when I was designing plastics compounds and coatings.


it's amazing how i missed something so obvious. your color booth approach to figuring out the tint is some next level stuff. I'll just call it light green sand color and call it a day. lol


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Going to look at the SNR033 tomorrow .
I'm so excited.
It could be my 4th Spring Drive.
Also going to view A Grand Seiko SBGA229.
Dilema or what .
Been wanting to see these in the flesh for a long time now.
Some more pics of yours to keep me going.
A pic of my 3.









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Quite the impressive selection you've got there! The SNR033 will expand the aesthetic breadth of your collection more than the SBGA229 I think. The 229 will take it in a more dressy diver direction, but the 033 will take it someplace unique. Good luck on the viewing and let us know which way you decided to go.



watcheyfella said:


> Going to look at the SNR033 tomorrow .
> I'm so excited.
> It could be my 4th Spring Drive.
> Also going to view A Grand Seiko SBGA229.
> ...


----------



## denormalize (Jun 3, 2019)

Two 600m divers and one non-diver GMT, I think the SNR033 evens the field. However, I'm a bit biased 



watcheyfella said:


> Going to look at the SNR033 tomorrow .
> I'm so excited.
> It could be my 4th Spring Drive.
> Also going to view A Grand Seiko SBGA229.
> Dilema or what .


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Folks,
happy to have one of the limited Antarctica 
here in Germany only 15 came to the shops 
mine is the 124/500
great watch ,for me better than the Deepsea,wich I also own.
with that spring Drive movement the Swiss watch makers can go home (IMHO)
also shown the SPB149j1 and my NOS Willard from September 1974


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome, and congratulations on some fantastic watches! The SNR045 is really a unique beauty.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I attended a Zoom session on Friday where my AD was showing them off and they had a higher up from Seiko talk about them. My AD is now a Seiko LX AD.

Sadly, I think my wallet is safe as non of them were appealing enough to me to want to part with the $5000-$6000 these would cost. There are too many Grand Seiko watches (including spring drive versions and a spring drive diver (SBGA229) ) for the same $6000 or less.

I really don't think these are competitive take the Seiko LX GMT SNR033 priced at $5,500. If i spend $300 more I can get the Grand Seiko SBGE201 for $5800 or if I just wanted a GS GMT without the bezel then the SBGE211 for $5400. I would rather have the GS

I think these are overpriced for what they are. It seems that Seiko is trying to compete with GS. If I was in the market, I would rather have the GS

My mike was not working so i could not ask the Seiko guy if they were going to bring back the 600m Spring Drive Tuna or offer LX versions that have spring drive in the $3000-$4000 range as they only overlap with two entry level GS Spring drives at $3800.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> I attended a Zoom session on Friday where my AD was showing them off and they had a higher up from Seiko talk about them. My AD is now a Seiko LX AD.
> 
> Sadly, I think my wallet is safe as non of them were appealing enough to me to want to part with the $5000-$6000 these would cost. There are too many Grand Seiko watches (including spring drive versions and a spring drive diver (SBGA229) ) for the same $6000 or less.
> 
> ...


It was a pretty good session. I got to ask a few questions and I think it was worthwhile. I like seeing Little Treasury do well. As their sales go up, our access to limited items likewise increases.

You make good points about the LX. But it is exactly that they are not Grand Seiko, or at least the roughly comparable GS, that I prefer the LX. This is especially the case with the 029 diver and the 033 GMT. I really love their more casual, free-spirited character. But let's get back to your '033 example. In terms of a titanium, SD, GMT in the GS Sport Collection, there is but a single reference, the SBGE215 @ $7,400 vs the SNR033 @ $5,500. So, to get a truly comparable model, GS will call for nearly $2k additional. And, it is certainly true that to get a SD GMT, _all other factors or features ignored_, you could get into the SBGE205 or SBGE211 for about the same price. But those watches would not fulfill the same aesthetic or functional niche as the '033. For example, the lack of a rotating bezel to provide third time zone tracking.

For me, I go to GS for the dressier, more upmarket, more refined pieces. This is why the SBGA415 and SBGA407 are on my GS hitlist. There's nothing like them in the Prospex LX line...yet. And the Presage Sharp Edge don't come even marginally close. I think at casual glance, the differentiation may appear muddled across various points of comparison in the GS and LX line, but in my view, the separation in price mostly stands up to scrutiny and is justified.


----------



## Roadglide (Sep 3, 2020)

Here is a picture of the watch I received last week. It is designated SBDB031. What is the difference between it and the SNR033?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Roadglide said:


> Here is a picture of the watch I received last week. It is designated SBDB031. What is the difference between it and the SNR033?


No difference. The "SNR" part number is the USA code. The other is for the Japanese market.


----------



## Roadglide (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks. I love the watch.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Roadglide said:


> Here is a picture of the watch I received last week. It is designated SBDB031. What is the difference between it and the SNR033?
> 
> View attachment 15473893


Nice watch. I believe SBDB031 is the Japanese model number, while SNR033 is the International release number. Not sure there is any actual difference between these watches as those numbers aren't even stamped on the cases.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, it's been awhile and things have been quiet, but today I have something to present.

A few owners of the LX diver have reported that the clasp flip-cover, which also serves as the mechanism for releasing the diver's extension, is a bit touchy. It's very easy to accidentally release the extension because the cam that pushes the release tab activates too early. That is, from the point where the flip lock is opened to its normal maximum and the cam release point, it's a scant few degrees. In practice, that means opening the flip lock has a high likelihood of releasing the extension. And then you have to push it back in before the watch can be worn as desired. Not a disaster, but consistently annoying.

Well, since I have an extra SNR029 clasp and bracelet, I decided to do a little modding to see if I can't resolve the issue.

I masked off the clasp and then took a fine file to the activation cam. I rounded it down such that it no longer made contact with the extension release tab. I carried this operation on both sides of the clasp as the mechanism is symmetrical. With the cam filed down, the flip lock now only serves one function, as secondary securing mechanism to the main clasp buckle.

The diver extension is still functional and is easily activated by nudging it up with your fingernail while normally grasping the clasp. This is a natural and convenient action and can't happen by accident.

Take a look for yourself. I'm very happy with the result and the watch feels even better as a result.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108, thanks for the informative thread. I have a 033 on order. It will hopefully arrive next week. It funny but you mention the SBGJ237 in one post. I have one and I’m selling it to buy the 033. My critic of the GS is that the GMT hand is white and the regular hands are silver with white lume. At a glance it makes it hard to read the local time. 
I’m really looking forward to getting the watch. I like the fact that it’s a Seiko and will fly under the radar. Thanks again for such an in depth thread.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

What a wonderful thread. Recently traded my GS Spring Drive Diver. While I'm happy with the trade, I do miss the Spring Drive movement. I think there's a SNR029 or SNR033 (or SNR049) in my future.

Never having handled any of these watches, I am curious about a couple of items. On the GMTs, I understand that it's a bidirectional bezel, but are there bezel clicks or is it more of a friction fit/position the bezel at any location? Having a 24 click bezel (or 48 or 96 to pick up all possible time zones) would make sense, but I got the impression from reading this thread that it's more of a friction fit? In normal wear, does the bezel stay put or does it often get inadvertently moved?

I find movements with independently adjustable hour hands very useful for traveling. The GMT would be perfect, but am I correct that with the SNR029 you stop the movement to change the time? If so, that would probably be the biggest negative of that watch for me.

I'm sure I could be happy with either of these. Like the three time zones on the GMT and the batman bezel. Prefer the hands, clasp, depth rating of the SNR029.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

HilltopMichael said:


> What a wonderful thread. Recently traded my GS Spring Drive Diver. While I'm happy with the trade, I do miss the Spring Drive movement. I think there's a SNR029 or SNR033 (or SNR049) in my future.
> 
> Never having handled any of these watches, I am curious about a couple of items. On the GMTs, I understand that it's a bidirectional bezel, but are there bezel clicks or is it more of a friction fit/position the bezel at any location? Having a 24 click bezel (or 48 or 96 to pick up all possible time zones) would make sense, but I got the impression from reading this thread that it's more of a friction fit? In normal wear, does the bezel stay put or does it often get inadvertently moved?
> 
> ...


Bezel is friction fit. It holds very securely and you'd be hard pressed to move it inadvertently.

As for the SNR029, that is not a GMT watch and I can't tell you for sure whether you can move the hour hand without stopping the watch, but I don't think you can. But on the GMT watches running the 5R66 movement, the hour hand is independently settable and can be set without stopping the movement.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi SeikoRookie, welcome!
I look forward to seeing your very first wrist shots with the SNR033. The watch is such a delight. So versatile and elegant. I love it!

HilltopMichael,
The SNR033 has a friction bezel. That said, it feels like magic. The force required to turn it is high enough not to budge during normal wearing. It has never moved on me as far as I remember. The sensation is firm and without any slack or backlash and it is buttery smooth with no grittiness. It most definitely has the feel of a precision instrument and it provides a very interesting contrast to the clearly mechanical-precision of the SNR029 click bezel.

As for the hands adjustment on the SNR029, it functions as a typical hacking three-hand with date movement. This means the first adjustment position to quickset the date does not stop the movement. The second adjustment position stops the movement and here the minute and second hand are linked.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> As for the hands adjustment on the SNR029, it functions as a typical hacking three-hand with date movement. This means the first adjustment position to quickset the date does not stop the movement. The second adjustment position stops the movement and here the minute and second hand are linked.


Thanks WastedYears, Ginseng108. The bezel on the GMT does sound nice. Too bad about the non independently adjustable hour hand on the SNR029. For years all of my date watches had the typical date quickset, but a few years ago I got a Planet Ocean and Panerai Submersible, and both have the feature where you can adjust the hour hand without stopping the movement. I so prefer that when traveling. Definitely leaning towards the GMT now...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

HilltopMichael said:


> Thanks WastedYears, Ginseng108. The bezel on the GMT does sound nice. Too bad about the non independently adjustable hour hand on the SNR029. For years all of my date watches had the typical date quickset, but a few years ago I got a Planet Ocean and Panerai Submersible, and both have the feature where you can adjust the hour hand without stopping the movement. I so prefer that when traveling. Definitely leaning towards the GMT now...


Totally understand. You can find the independent hour hand in the new high-accuracy Grand Seiko quartz models, but not in a comparable Prospex yet.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been awhile and things have been quiet, but today I have something to present.
> 
> A few owners of the LX diver have reported that the clasp flip-cover, which also serves as the mechanism for releasing the diver's extension, is a bit touchy. It's very easy to accidentally release the extension because the cam that pushes the release tab activates too early. That is, from the point where the flip lock is opened to its normal maximum and the cam release point, it's a scant few degrees. In practice, that means opening the flip lock has a high likelihood of releasing the extension. And then you have to push it back in before the watch can be worn as desired. Not a disaster, but consistently annoying.
> 
> ...


been a while since I last posted but wanted to jump on to thank you for biting the bullet and doing this mod. seems like a pretty good solution. the approach i took with scotch tape underneath the diver's extension has worked beautifully so far. it solved the unintentional release problem. it's now been a few months, if I recall correctly, and the tape has started to peel at the edges so gonna have to peel it off and reapply. no biggie.

aside from that I am still deeply enamored by my gorgeous SNR029. the honeymoon period is strong with this one. I wear it every day and only ever put something else on once every few weeks when a special occasion calls for something more subdued.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

It's here and it's awesome!! I'm thrilled with this thing. It's a beautiful watch. See for yourself!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Fantastic! She's a beauty for sure.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

When micro-adjustment is still too macro. Presenting *nano-adjust*!

I tend to be pretty finicky when it comes to bracelet fitment and comfort on the wrist. Too loose bugs me and too tight proves distracting.

While the SNR029 diver comes with a nifty tool-less diver ratchet clasp adjustment and a four-position micro-adjust clasp body, I found that with the current number of links installed, micro-adjust hole #1 (closest to the free end of the clasp body) fits loosely enough to slide down over my wrist bones. And I don't like the watch resting on the back of my hand. The next hole in, however, is a bit tight and requires that I let the diver adjustment out one click. Fine, but I prefer everything buttoned up tight under normal wear conditions.

And so I was motivated to create micro-adjust hole #1.6.

It was much easier than I thought. After creating a starter indent with a carbide scribe, a 0.8mm drill bit made the perfect hole to securely receive the spring bar. And now the fit is perfect. I only need to let it out one setting on the diver adjust for sleep and then close it back up in the morning. I love it!

Here's the picture proof. Don't mind the scuff marks. This is on the "tester" clasp I have to experiment on (e.g., the flip-lock diver adjust deletion). If I do this to my good spare clasp, I'll take proper precautions to prevent the Dremel chuck from impacting the clasp body.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for this great thread, OP! Nicely done, very technical and detailed, very interesting read, and I enjoyed the links to other threads of Prospex LX reviews too!

Today, I saw SNR045 in-person, and was surprised that it looked smaller in-person than in online pictures and videos. (Maybe that is because the thickness makes the diameter seem relatively small?) e.g. The dial size was smaller than I expected (the dial looks huge in online pictures), which gave the watch a finer appearance than I expected.

The watch/case/bezel sat tall on-wrist, which I expected going in. I feel that could make for nice variety, having some thinner watches already.

SNR045's "green moss" dial pattern also looked finer and shinier in-person (with sparkly in-store lighting!) than in online pictures (which magnified everything and made the lines look coarse, i.e. to poor effect, IMO).

The hands were stiff to turn, which in my mind is a good thing, because that allows precise setting of time without back play, which I experience with a Datejust II (when the DJII is insufficiently wound).

The diving bezel was somewhat stiff and hard to turn too, but I feel that is also good, because there is no accidental knocking the bezel off to unexpected setting. The ceramic bezel was maybe not what I imagined (I feel everything was smaller in-person, compared to magnified online pics and videos?), but still looked and felt nice.

When I pushed the crown in to screw down the crown again, the space between "pushed in" and "not pushed in" seemed small, very subtle. The crown screwed in fine without problem; it screwed in smoother than my SRPA83 (and it should, at this price!).

The seconds hand started running after I shook the watch a little bit, but it was going at slower speed than usual. Once the watch was more wound up, the magnetic brake kicked in, and the seconds hand went at regular speed (one second... per second, haha). I thought that was interesting to see.

Overall, the watch felt nice on-hand, I think because the weight is so light, which gives a premium feel to the watch.

Maybe the diver's extension looked "cheap" (people online say Rolex Submariner's Glidelock is better?), but I don't mind it and will enjoy trying it out. At least one could buy a Prospex LX in-store, unlike Subs. LOL

I was talking with the store owner, and I asked him if there are many other people looking at Prospex LX's. He said this is more for Seiko fans, and collectors that know about watches and love the Seiko brand. Apparently, I was the first person to see and handle the SNR045 that they have.

Is it worth the asking price? Maybe not to some (many YouTube commenters say, "How much for a Seiko??" LOL), but I liked the in-person experience enough to "pull the trigger". I told myself I was done with buying watches before, but will make an exception for this one. haha I will take home the SNR045 in two weeks' time!

If anyone who is reading this could help, I have a question: is the bracelet one with pin and collar, like this:





Or with pin and tube, like this:





I'm trying to find out if I could size the bracelet myself with the pin punches that I have (that have three different pin diameters) and without scratching everything up. haha Thank you!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

rdoder said:


> Thank you for this great thread, OP! Nicely done, very technical and impressively detailed, very interesting read, and I enjoyed the links to other threads of Prospex LX reviews too!
> 
> Today, I saw SNR045 in-person, and was surprised that it looks smaller in-person than in online pictures and videos. (Maybe that is because the thickness makes the diameter seem relatively small?) e.g. The dial size was smaller than I expected (the dial looks huge in online pictures), which gives the watch a finer appearance than I expected.
> 
> ...


Yes the bracelets are pin and collar. The collar is shorter than the one you show. I use a strap tool/punch and a pair of small pliers to pull the pin through after I push it out. I found them easy to work with.
good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Rdoder, congratulations on your soon to be SNR045. It and the SNR041 are lovely limited version of my foundational SNR029. One could be happy with any or all. 😄 And thank you for sharing your impressions. It's clear that you really spent some intensive hands-on time with the watch and it certainly deserves it.

As for sizing the bracelet, it's really quite straightforward. I have done it enough that I can make significant adjustments very quickly and securely. Meaning changing the clasp, flipping the bracelet, adding/removing links. And if you take proper care, you won't lose a pin or collar. Here is the kit I use. A bracelet pin press from Amazon, forceps for precision handling the pin and collars and for pulling the pins once they've been pushed out by the press. And a Bergeon watch tool for releasing spring bars.










Just for your reference in case you decide to go with a punch set rather than a dedicated watch pin press, here are the measurements of the pin and collar. The hole in the bracelet will be a bit larger than the pin diameter but smaller than the collar diameter.



















And here is a closer look at the link, pin, and collar in their respective arrangements.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Since I had my watches out and was fiddling with them, I thought I'd post their weights. All three watches are sized for my 6.5" wrist.

SNR029: 149.5g
SNR033: 133.4g
SSH063: 94.4g


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you to Seikorookie and Ginseng108, I was able to size the bracelet myself!

Nice watch! As mentioned, the dial and watch's diameter look smaller in-person (the crystal is only 30mm across), but it's hard to capture in pictures, probably because everything get flatten to 2D in doing so; whereas in-person, when the dial is focused on, the bezel is out-of-focus? Maybe the tall bezel, and sloping chapter ring, makes the dial look deep-set and smaller...

This photo is my best attempt, doesn't show the effect I wanted (how the dial looks smaller in-person), oh well (on 6.5-inch wrist)... the watch looks "wider" in this picture than in-person:








I like that the diver's extension allows on-the-fly adjustment of how loose or tight I like it to be. Sometimes I'm bugged by a watch's case turning towards the ground more, and being able to tighten the fit when I want is nice.

The smooth glide of seconds hand feels special! Same with "limited edition". Both are firsts for me.

Compared to SBGR307, SNR045's crystal is more reflective, probably because it is not curved, but I guess GS should be "better" than Seiko somehow (the date window is also bigger on the GS, and typeface is slightly fancier on the heritage GS, with serif instead of sans serif on SNR045... not that I could see the difference without loupe, given aging eyesight, haha):








The "moss" dial pattern looks different under different lighting and angles. Maybe not as conventionally nice as sunburst dial, but it makes for a nice change. The green lume on green dial looks nice, it's like extra Hulky!

The tall/thick case looks okay in-person. It looks "tall and slim", if that makes sense. I think it's because the case tapers so much to the lugs.

The power reserve indicator looks big in pictures, and smaller in-person. I like knowing how much longer the watch will run if I leave it alone.

The diver's bezel seems to get looser after more turning?

I like the look of Marinemaster online (haven't seen it in-person), and LX feels like a nice version of it.

With more wrist time, I'd imagine titanium Astron's case is lighter and even more "surprisingly light" than LX, but this is still nice in that way.

The brushed surfaces of titanium case and bracelet look darker than stainless steel, but it's not a bad thing on a sports watch.

I like how the frames of the hour markers at 3, 6, 9, and 12 o'clock are grooved, and show iridescence under white fluorescent or LED lights! I like Seiko's little touches like these.

I like the sound of the hand and rotor winding.

The watch has been hogging wrist time! 😀


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

rdoder said:


> Thank you to Seikorookie and Ginseng108, I was able to size the bracelet myself!
> 
> Nice watch! As mentioned, the dial and watch's diameter look smaller in-person (the crystal is only 30mm across), but it's hard to capture in pictures, probably because everything get flatten to 2D in doing so; whereas in-person, when the dial is focused on, the bezel is out-of-focus? Maybe the tall bezel, and sloping chapter ring, makes the dial look deep-set and smaller...
> 
> ...


Awesome watch! Congratulations! I know I'm very pleased with my SNR033.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations, @rdoder! The watch is lovely and already looks at home on your wrist. 
Wonderful write up of your initial experience! These watches really do invite a depth of inspection and appreciation, don't they? 😀


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

AD just got these, it's my first time seeing them in person.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> AD just got these, it's my first time seeing them in person.
> View attachment 15595408
> 
> View attachment 15595410


What was your impression of them?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Wow, quite the spread. That's the foundational three: SNR029, SNR033, and SNR025. I see the SNR027 and SNR031 blackouts too!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Seikorookie said:


> What was your impression of them?


I like them but my wallet not so much 😅 
Diameter and thickness are alright but lug to lug distance I think it's a bit much for my 6.25" wrist, still I'll try one on next time.
I actually went to try on the SPB143 and SPB149 but saw they also got the new Willard and tried that one too, in the end I went with the SPB143.









This was chilling there too, an SLA025.


----------



## kakalika (Feb 25, 2007)

I have fallen in love with these Seiko watches. Does anyone know if the bezel on the SNR 029 will fit on the SNR 025? I like the style of the 025 with the GMT function, but I don't like the compass bezel. I'd much rather have the dive bezel on the 029.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just snagged this bad boy today...wow. So light on the wrist, but I love the all-brushed finish on the bracelet and it feels like a tank in spite of the relatively light weight. Huge fan so far!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Just snagged this bad boy today...wow. So light on the wrist, but I love the all-brushed finish on the bracelet and it feels like a tank in spite of the relatively light weight. Huge fan so far!


Congratulations! Nice watch. I think you'll be impressed with it. I really like my GMT. The lume will be great and if you're like me, you'll find yourself using the power reserve indicator a lot. Everyone complains about the power reserve. I think they're great. Enjoy!!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Seikorookie said:


> Congratulations! Nice watch. I think you'll be impressed with it. I really like my GMT. The lume will be great and if you're like me, you'll find yourself using the power reserve indicator a lot. Everyone complains about the power reserve. I think they're great. Enjoy!!


Thank you! While I hardly needed another diver, this one and the GS SBGA231 have been calling me for awhile. I may end up with both some day, who knows, but went with the more rugged-looking one first. 

While I could have done without the power reserve indicator on the dial (and all of the text above 6, for that matter), none of it actually bothers me on the wrist - it sort of fades into the background. I'm really enjoying it so far.

I like that the SNR029 lacks the polished parts that the 231 has in its bracelet, and I'm looking forward to spending some time with this little tank on my wrist. It's my first spring drive and I think the technology is fantastic!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you! While I hardly needed another diver, this one and the GS SBGA231 have been calling me for awhile. I may end up with both some day, who knows, but went with the more rugged-looking one first.
> 
> While I could have done without the power reserve indicator on the dial (and all of the text above 6, for that matter), none of it actually bothers me on the wrist - it sort of fades into the background. I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> I like that the SNR029 lacks the polished parts that the 231 has in its bracelet, and I'm looking forward to spending some time with this little tank on my wrist. It's my first spring drive and I think the technology is fantastic!


'After buying my GS 231, I liked the Spring Drive so much I bought the Prospex LX GMT. I love the accuracy of them. Both of mine run at + .2 sec/day. They gain 1 second per week. 
I do find the GS to be a bit more comfortable though, not that the LX is bad.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations, Mick! I'm pleased to give you a proper welcome in this unofficial LX thread.

You know it's a watch with depth when so many owners have different views on what they like about the watch.
I find it amusing that you like the all-brushed finish on the bracelet. I actually prefer the bracelet on the 041/033/045. In fact, I ordered the 041 bracelet with the polished facets on the center links and expect it in hand later this week.

At that point, I'll do a comparison between the 041, 029, and 033 bracelets. @kakalika asked if the bezels are interchangeable across the Land/Sea/Air lines. I don't know the answer to that, but I do know that the bracelets are not...ish.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Kev161 said:


> This was chilling there too, an SLA025.
> View attachment 15595452


Care to share your dealer?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Congratulations, Mick! I'm pleased to give you a proper welcome in this unofficial LX thread.
> 
> You know it's a watch with depth when so many owners have different views on what they like about the watch.
> I find it amusing that you like the all-brushed finish on the bracelet. I actually prefer the bracelet on the 041/033/045. In fact, I ordered the 041 bracelet with the polished facets on the center links and expect it in hand later this week.
> ...


I appreciate the warm welcome and glad to be here!

Yes, there's lots to like about the LX line and for me, the brushed finish on the bracelet is definitely one thing I enjoy. I generally gravitate towards my Sea-Dwellers and other watches with brushed bracelets the most vs the ones I have with polished center links or straps.

I don't dislike the bracelet on the GS SBGA231, and in fact, may snag one someday...so I think my current challenge is the fact I like them all. 

Lots of good things happening with Seiko and it seems like they have enough variety to meet everyone's requirements, which is awesome.


----------



## kakalika (Feb 25, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Congratulations, Mick! I'm pleased to give you a proper welcome in this unofficial LX thread.
> 
> You know it's a watch with depth when so many owners have different views on what they like about the watch.
> I find it amusing that you like the all-brushed finish on the bracelet. I actually prefer the bracelet on the 041/033/045. In fact, I ordered the 041 bracelet with the polished facets on the center links and expect it in hand later this week.
> ...


Thanks for trying


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Care to share your dealer?


It's a Seiko Boutique


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still wearing this handsome devil.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Not today's photo but this watch gets about 70% of my wrist time. (The other 30% goes to my GS diver)


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

You've done a great job capturing the bezel in its blue mode. When I try, the dial is usually reflecting the bright light and obscuring details. 
I would still love to find out exactly how this chameleon effect is achieved.


Seikorookie said:


> Not today's photo but this watch gets about 70% of my wrist time. (The other 30% goes to my GS diver)
> 
> View attachment 15637375
> View attachment 15637380


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's my big boy today!
I freakin' love it. As Mick said, it's substantial in volume and presence but the titanium construction renders it eminently wearable. I sleep perfectly fine with it on my wrist whereas it was impossible to do so with the MM300 style watches. The pressure on the wrist was constantly distracting at night.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's my big boy today!
> I freakin' love it. As Mick said, it's substantial in volume and presence but the titanium construction renders it eminently wearable. I sleep perfectly fine with it on my wrist whereas it was impossible to do so with the MM300 style watches. The pressure on the wrist was constantly distracting at night.
> View attachment 15637570


I wear my GMT to bed as well. I doesn't bother me at all


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's my big boy today!
> I freakin' love it. As Mick said, it's substantial in volume and presence but the titanium construction renders it eminently wearable. I sleep perfectly fine with it on my wrist whereas it was impossible to do so with the MM300 style watches. The pressure on the wrist was constantly distracting at night.
> View attachment 15637570


Looking good! 

I concur about the comfort of wearing the watch 24/7. I'd meant to mention previously how easy it is, given its lightness and comfort on the wrist, since it is something I noticed right away, but had forgotten to do so. Your post reminded me to mention that!

Size-wise, it wears similarly to my Rolex SD43 - or at least, that's the best corollary from my collection - given that both have large dimensions on paper (44.8mm for SNR029 and 43mm for SD43), but effectively hide those millimeters well on the wrist. No problem fitting either under the cuff of my dress shirt, anyways.

The SNR029 hasn't been off my wrist since I got it, other than to take a few pics, and I didn't even notice that it was on my wrist overnight. Such a comfy watch to wear.


----------



## kakalika (Feb 25, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's my big boy today!
> I freakin' love it. As Mick said, it's substantial in volume and presence but the titanium construction renders it eminently wearable. I sleep perfectly fine with it on my wrist whereas it was impossible to do so with the MM300 style watches. The pressure on the wrist was constantly distracting at night.
> View attachment 15637570


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks like aBlogtoWatch released a review of the SNR033 today. SNR033 review on a Blog to Watch
It's not the most insightful or perceptive review I've read. In fact there are a few minor errors and the piece feels perfunctory overall, but it has nice pictures.
Here's mine today!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks like aBlogtoWatch released a review of the SNR033 today. SNR033 review on a Blog to Watch
> It's not the most insightful or perceptive review I've read. In fact there are a few minor errors and the piece feels perfunctory overall, but it has nice pictures.
> Here's mine today!
> View attachment 15647819


The more I look at the LX models I more I like it. Given that GMT is one or my favorite complications, the SNR033 has grabbed my attention naturally. Their sizes are my main concern. In your experience, how does it wear in comparison to the MM300?

With respect to the PR indicator, I actually find the design in the LX much more integrated with the rest of the dial than those appear in many other GS and Seiko SD (the ones with a right angle).


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

dak_la said:


> The more I look at the LX models I more I like it. Given that GMT is one or my favorite complications, the SNR033 has grabbed my attention naturally. Their sizes are my main concern. In your experience, how does it wear in comparison to the MM300?
> 
> With respect to the PR indicator, I actually find the design in the LX much more integrated with the rest of the dial than those appear in many other GS and Seiko SD (the ones with a right angle).


Hi Dak,

I find it to wear "better" than the MM300 form factor. Because it's a bit wider at comparable height, it feels less like a cylinder sticking off of your wrist. Because of the lightness of the titanium construction, it's significantly more comfortable and less top heavy. Much more balanced in my experience. They both have similar lug conformation so they will both wrap the wrist well. Even on my 6.5" flat.

I heartily agree with your assessment of the PR indicator. It doesn't intrude into the indexes' space quite like on the GS. And in relation to the date window and doublewide noon marker, the PR indicator actually helps form an interesting _asymmetrical_ balance, if that makes sense.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hi Dak,
> 
> I find it to wear "better" than the MM300 form factor. Because it's a bit wider at comparable height, it feels less like a cylinder sticking off of your wrist. Because of the lightness of the titanium construction, it's significantly more comfortable and less top heavy. Much more balanced in my experience. They both have similar lug conformation so they will both wrap the wrist well. Even on my 6.5" flat.
> 
> I heartily agree with your assessment of the PR indicator.* It doesn't intrude into the indexes' space quite like on the GS. And in relation to the date window and doublewide noon marker, the PR indicator actually helps form an interesting asymmetrical balance, if that makes sense.*


That's exactly how I feel and you put it nicely. A lot of people want absolute symmetry but I actually appreciate "interesting asymmetrical balances" (borrowing your words).


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

dak_la said:


> The more I look at the LX models I more I like it. Given that GMT is one or my favorite complications, the SNR033 has grabbed my attention naturally. Their sizes are my main concern. In your experience, how does it wear in comparison to the MM300?
> 
> With respect to the PR indicator, I actually find the design in the LX much more integrated with the rest of the dial than those appear in many other GS and Seiko SD (the ones with a right angle).


I really like mine. It's very comfortable and easy to wear. The lume is awesome at night and I actually use the power reserve indicator more than I ever thought I would. I rotate between 2 spring drive watches and I'm forever checking to see if they're going to run down. Like any watch you get used to looking at them just for the time. I'm glad I got mine and if you get one, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Looks like aBlogtoWatch released a review of the SNR033 today. SNR033 review on a Blog to Watch
> It's not the most insightful or perceptive review I've read. In fact there are a few minor errors and the piece feels perfunctory overall, but it has nice pictures.
> Here's mine today!
> View attachment 15647819


Great article! I noticed the reviewer didn't realize that the clasp had an adjustment feature. Too bad, it's a nice feature that makes the watch easier to wear.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seikorookie said:


> Great article! I noticed the reviewer didn't realize that the clasp had an adjustment feature. Too bad, it's a nice feature that makes the watch easier to wear.


Yes, agreed. Perhaps he was looking for something bulky like the diver adjust on the Seadwellers or Seiko divers. The 3-position micro-adjust on the '033 is really quite stealth. It adds virtually no bulk!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The LX line offers multiple opportunities for study. In this post, I'm going to take a closer at the bracelets (of the SNR029 diver and SNR033 GMT) focusing not on the clasp as I have already done, but rather on the endlinks.

As you may know, I have enjoyed playing around with the bracelets to enhance my enjoyment of the watches. While the work on the clasp was motivated by comfort and practicality (drilling a nano-adjust hole in the clasp cover and grinding down the diver extension cam) this endlink work was motivated by aesthetics:* I wanted to replace the fully-brushed stock bracelet of the '029 with the '033-style bracelet, which has polished facets on the link center sections.*

The only problem, I was to discover, was that the two watches use _different springbars_. The '033 uses shoulder springbars at the endlink be_cause the case lug holes are not drilled through_. This is in keeping a neater appearance for the dressier GMT. The '029, however, being the more rugged tool diver, has drilled lugs.

Here's a quick side-by-side of the watches with bracelets attached.










Now, let's get to work!

Here are the two watches with the bracelets detached from the watch head at the 6 o'clock location. With the bracelet off the head, it's immediately apparent that aside from the shoulder/shoulderless difference, the springbars are of different _dimensions_. This means that it's _impossible_ to simply swap the 033 bracelet onto the 029 watch head! The 033 springbars have 1.78mm barrel (1.8mm nominal) and 0.78mm pins. The 029 springbars are 2.5mm and 1.1mm, barrel and pins, typical "fat" springbar dimensions.










Here's a closer look at the solid endlinks and the springbars.










Well heck. Does that mean "game over?" Is the 029 destined to forever be worn with a strictly utilitarian and workmanlike fully-brushed bracelet?

Not at all. Luckily, as Seiko are wont to do, they spun out several special, limited editions of the LX diver based on the SNR029. These would be the 200-piece SNR041 "Violet-Gold" and the 500-piece SNR045 "Kokebozu Antarctica". While each has distinguishing characteristics on the dial or dial and bezel, they share the same special edition bracelet. Luckily for me, this bracelet has the same polished center facet as the SNR033 GMT!

And so, with a quick call to friends at Little Treasury Jewelers and a month's wait, I finally received a full SNR041 bracelet.
Here is the SNR041 bracelet along with the extra SNR029 bracelet I had ordered last year. It would seem that the bracelets are manufactured in China while the watch heads and contents are made in Japan.










Here are a few shots that show the difference in finishing between the two bracelets.




























continued...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here is a side-shot of the two bracelets' endlinks showing that they accommodate the same fat, shoulderless springbars as the foundational SNR029. Identical!










And so it was finally time to make the swap. This is my basic kit. Springbar tool, springbar tweezers, pin-collar removal tool, kapton tape, and a milk bottle cap. The forceps are for pulling the pin from the link. Even after you've pushed it out a few millimeters using the screw-driven pin removal tool, it's still firmly gripped by the collar until you pull it free of that. Quite a good design, very secure, and I've never felt I had to worry about links coming apart as comes with screwed link bracelets.










The kapton tape is for protecting the undersides of the lugs from scratching when removing or installing the springbars. I prefer kapton tape to scotch tape or masking tape because it is very tough, very thin, and the silicone adhesive leaves absolutely no residue upon removal. Here it is in action.










And here's the specific item I use. From Amazon, of course.










As for the milk bottle cap...if you've ever spent 15 minutes looking for a link collar that's fallen onto the floor, you'll understand. It's to keep the small parts under control.










It might seem a little anti-climactic at this point, but I haven't been able to get a good shot of the bracelet on my wrist showing off the effect of the polished facets. Outside I can see it and I love the understated sparkle, but for the life of me I just can't get a good picture. I think that a video best shows it off and at some point, I'll try and take a good one.

And so with that, we're done with what is probably the final bracelet exploration It certainly has been fun and along with the other modifications to the clasp, I feel like my SNR029 is now as customized and as perfect for me as it can be.

Cheers!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome post! I think you are adding great value to this community with these cool mods and posts. In my mind, this is what the hobby and being a watch enthusiast, is all about. You definitely should post a video. My sense is that the watch enthusiast community is craving this kind if content, which explores the hobby in new ways and beyond just buying and flipping watches.



Ginseng108 said:


> Here is a side-shot of the two bracelets' endlinks showing that they accommodate the same fat, shoulderless springbars as the foundational SNR029. Identical!
> 
> View attachment 15649176
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> Awesome post! I think you are adding great value to this community with these cool mods and posts. In my mind, this is what the hobby and being a watch enthusiast, is all about. You definitely should post a video. My sense is that the watch enthusiast community is craving this kind if content, which explores the hobby in new ways and beyond just buying and flipping watches.


Thanks, MM! I should say that I enjoy your incisive, analytical posts in the Grand Seiko forum. It's my hope that when I acquire a GS this year, I'll start having some fun there as well. 
I share your thoughts about returning to the hobbyist aspect of this watch fascination. Sometimes I feel like all I read are gripes, hot takes, "I found this watch," QC complaints, and so on. 
Although I haven't any aptitude for doing work _inside_ the case, I hope I've shown you can really learn and do quite a bit of useful and interesting stuff from the _outside_.


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello everyone, any SNR029 owner out there can confirm what material is the bezel of this watch? Is it cermet, ceramic, something else ?
many Thanks for your help


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Alex Supertramp said:


> Hello everyone, any SNR029 owner out there can confirm what material is the bezel of this watch? Is it cermet, ceramic, something else ?
> many Thanks for your help


Ceramic

Source: SBDB027 | Prospex（プロスペックス） | セイコーウオッチ

Same watch with JDM model number.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here is a side-shot of the two bracelets' endlinks showing that they accommodate the same fat, shoulderless springbars as the foundational SNR029. Identical!
> 
> View attachment 15649176
> 
> ...


How much are these Chinese bracelets for these $6000 watches?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> How much are these Chinese bracelets for these $6000 watches?


About $300 each. A fair chunk off comparable GS bracelets at between $500-600.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> About $300 each. A fair chunk off comparable GS bracelets at between $500-600.


That's quite a bit less than I expected. Going from the price of the watch, I expected you would have had to pay at least $500 for it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> That's quite a bit less than I expected. Going from the price of the watch, I expected you would have had to pay at least $500 for it.


The price is reasonable in my view. Considering that a decent, generic straight-end three-link bracelet with ratchet adjustment (Strapcode) in steel will run you about $100, $300 for a well-finished titanium bracelet with diver clasp and fitted endlinks is not bad at all.


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

clyde_frog said:


> Ceramic
> 
> Source: SBDB027 | Prospex（プロスペックス） | セイコーウオッチ
> 
> Same watch with JDM model number.


Thank you👍👍👍👍


----------



## don.black (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, all. First time on WUS.

Just wanted to share this photo with some like minded peeps. Enjoy the macro lume.

Received the SNR033 over the holidays from my wife.

Really enjoying this piece and like many of you, it has been seeing the majority of my wrist time.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

What a way to make an entrance! Welcome to WUS and to the ProspexLX community!
Fantastic watch, my smudgy but sparkly '033 welcomes you.











don.black said:


> Hi, all. First time on WUS.
> Just wanted to share this photo with some like minded peeps. Enjoy the macro lume.
> Received the SNR033 over the holidays from my wife.
> Really enjoying this piece and like many of you, it has been seeing the majority of my wrist time.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wore the 029 for the first two playoff wins...so it'll be on my wrist again when my Buffalo Bills play tonight! ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> What a way to make an entrance! Welcome to WUS and to the ProspexLX community!
> Fantastic watch, my smudgy but sparkly '033 welcomes you.
> View attachment 15669122


nice pair of LX sir. Never tempted to complete the SeAL trio by getting the chronograph?


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

don.black said:


> Hi, all. First time on WUS.
> 
> Just wanted to share this photo with some like minded peeps. Enjoy the macro lume.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! Mine says hello


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Joined the LX club today


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Niko said:


> Joined the LX club today
> View attachment 15671438


Very nice!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard! I believe you're our first Land LX member. 
Gotta say, the SNR025 looks much better on the wrist than in the website lightbox shots.
Congratulations!


Niko said:


> Joined the LX club today
> View attachment 15671438


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Welcome aboard! I believe you're our first Land LX member.
> Gotta say, the SNR025 looks much better on the wrist than in the website lightbox shots.
> Congratulations!


Thanks! Yes, and even better live! I must say i've never been as excited about a watch as i am now with this one


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, now that we've got representation across Sea, Air, and Land, what do you all think about putting up a registry. I was thinking I'd start by sifting through this thread and then just tallying WUS members by their watch. Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, now that we've got representation across Sea, Air, and Land, what do you all think about putting up a registry. I was thinking I'd start by sifting through this thread and then just tallying WUS members by their watch. Good idea? Bad idea?


Sounds good to me


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

There has been some discussion of the accuracy of the Spring Drive movement so I thought I'd share my graph from Watchtracker after 60 days. This is pretty incredible timekeeping in IMHO. Of course a photo so you know what watch I'm talking about.......


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> BTW, I received the brand new replacement clasp for the SNR029. I wanted to try a few things and if they don't work out, I'll have a pristine unit in reserve. As expected, the clasp on my desk diver is experiencing the most normal wear so far.
> 
> I've also ordered a complete SNR029 bracelet and will likely order the SNR033 complete bracelet as well. Why? On the 029, to get those polished bevels on the links. On the 033 to install the 029's ratchet clasp.
> 
> ...


Hello could you tell us where did you order the clasps from? I am getting the SNR029, I fell in love with it at first sight although the big diver buckle that comes with it might bother me in the long run so I am thinking if there is a way to "downgrade it" for a less chunkier diver one?
many thanks for your help

AlexS


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Alex Supertramp said:


> Hello could you tell us where did you order the clasps from? I am getting the SNR029, I fell in love with it at first sight although the big diver buckle that comes with it might bother me in the long run so I am thinking if there is a way to "downgrade it" for a less chunkier diver one?
> many thanks for your help
> 
> AlexS


Alex, I ordered mine from the AD where I bought my watch. 
The SNR029 with the '033 clasp is actually really nice and I can recommend it.


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Alex, I ordered mine from the AD where I bought my watch.
> The SNR029 with the '033 clasp is actually really nice and I can recommend it.


thank you ????


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

At first i was a bit "meh" about a leather strap on this, but it's growing on me!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I agree. I'm generally not a fan of leather except on bona fide dress watches but that just looks soooo *right*! Well done.
BTW, does the manual provide any instructions on how to practically use the compass bezel?


Niko said:


> At first i was a bit "meh" about a leather strap on this, but it's growing on me!
> View attachment 15676794
> View attachment 15676793


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> I agree. I'm generally not a fan of leather except on bona fide dress watches but that just looks soooo *right*! Well done.
> BTW, does the manual provide any instructions on how to practically use the compass bezel?


Yes,the manual explains it even if it's very simple with the gmt hand. Just point the gmt to sun and the bezel will show you the directions when the bezel north is set to 12. Using it like this you only need to rotate the bezel to adjust for daylight saving.

I use the bezel mostly for timing, just like i would on a diver. But i like having a bezel like this anyway


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That's just brilliant. I love it when a cool feature actually has a reasonable chance at usefulness. Unlike a tachymetric scale on chronographs which requires a measured distance to be useful, I can actually see myself checking the heading on occasion, even if just for fun.


Niko said:


> Yes,the manual explains it even if it's very simple with the gmt hand. Just point the gmt to sun and the bezel will show you the directions when the bezel north is set to 12. Using it like this you only need to rotate the bezel to adjust for daylight saving.
> 
> I use the bezel mostly for timing, just like i would on a diver. But i like having a bezel like this anyway


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> That's just brilliant. I love it when a cool feature actually has a reasonable chance at usefulness. Unlike a tachymetric scale on chronographs which requires a measured distance to be useful, I can actually see myself checking the heading on occasion, even if just for fun.


Yes, it is fun!

A tachymeter can be used for more than speed calculations, but i know what you mean... More uses could be found if looking at a tachymeter like a "conversion table" from seconds per unit to units per hour. I think it's even written on some chronos, instead of a "tachymeter" they read "units per hour".


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

It has arrived! What a beauty, and the feeling on the wrist is awesome. I am actually happy with its diver clasp, on videos and pictures it looked chunkier than it actually is. The lume is mental at night. My wife is happy too as I will stop moaning about watches for a while eh eh.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks fantastic, mate! Happy wife, happy life ?

Morning routine. Flip a lucky coin to see which good boy gets the call today.











Alex Supertramp said:


> It has arrived! What a beauty, and the feeling on the wrist is awesome. I am actually happy with its diver clasp, on videos and pictures it looked chunkier than it actually is. The lume is mental at night. My wife is happy too as I will stop moaning about watches for a while eh eh.


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello everyone again, I am wondering what is your opinion on the diashield coating of your prospex lx? How is bezel and everything else holding up against the scratches?
Many thanks for your help 👍


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here, judge for yourself. Bought in early June 2020, about 2/3 of all wrist time since then has been with my SNR029.

Note, the dark patch (Image 1) that looks like a ding on the case between the brushed and polished surfaces is an artifact of the stuff reflecting off the watch. The edge is as it was upon receipt new. What's clear is that unlike on steel, even Seiko's vaunted Zaratsu polishing cannot render a smooth polished surface. This orange-peel effect is nearly unavoidable using any normal means of surface removal and polishing.

The faceted coining on the bezel is pristine as is the bezel insert itself. No scratches or dings at all.

Overall, the case is in excellent condition for a watch that is worn extensively and not babied. The fine hairlines that you see in these 15x macro shots are not visible while the watch is on the wrist. The clasp, however, has plentiful, visible scratches because it of where it is and a couple of notable contacts (e.g., brushing across the underside of a granite countertop while clearing dishes out of the dishwasher.)

I'll add that I remember inflicting nearly every one of the large or long scratches. Reason is because the contact was significant, like dragging it firmly across metal or a stone surface. Meaning that if the case was uncoated titanium or steel I would have expected to look down and see a really ugly gash. So, while Diashield might not be as hard as some of the Citizen super hard coatings, it ain't nothing.

I did not bother taking any pictures of the SNR033 GMT (bought early July 2020) because it's in even more pristine condition having taken most of the remainder of the wrist time.

*Image 1*









*Image 2*









*Image 3*









*Image 4*









*Image 5*









*Image 6*









*Image7*









*Image 8*









*Image 9*









*Image10*


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here, judge for yourself. Bought in early June 2020, about 2/3 of all wrist time since then has been with my SNR029.
> 
> Note, the dark patch (Image 1) that looks like a ding on the case between the brushed and polished surfaces is an artifact of the stuff reflecting off the watch. The edge is as it was upon receipt new. What's clear is that unlike on steel, even Seiko's vaunted Zaratsu polishing cannot render a smooth polished surface. This orange-peel effect is nearly unavoidable using any normal means of surface removal and polishing.
> 
> ...


Great shots Ginseng, thank you! Having found discordant feedbacks in the webs I didn't really know to think before the purchase. Yours is a pretty solid positive testimony.
I guess time will tell in my case too although
I must share a bit of disappointment about mine as I spotted today on the 12 o'clock crown ridge a little scratch that really bothers me. I don't recall hitting anything so hard to make me check it right back.
It looks like a superficial mark, almost a stain.. and I guess I will have to live with it?
Anyway thank again Ginseng for you prompt feedback ???


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Happy to be of service. 
That doesn't look like a scratch but it's hard to tell without seeing how its appearance changes when you shift the watch under bright light. However, it is on a brushed surface and I've found that brushed surfaces in general show that kind of damage more obviously. If there is color to it, you might try wiping it with a cotton swab dipped lightly in orange solvent. This will take off darn near anything like paint and may show it for what it is.


Alex Supertramp said:


> Great shots Ginseng, thank you! Having found discordant feedbacks in the webs I didn't really know to think before the purchase. Yours is a pretty solid positive testimony.
> I guess time will tell in my case too although
> I must share a bit of disappointment about mine as I spotted today on the 12 o'clock crown ridge a little scratch that really bothers me. I don't recall hitting anything so hard to make me check it right back.
> It looks like a superficial mark, almost a stain.. and I guess I will have to live with it?
> ...


----------



## Alex Supertramp (Jan 23, 2021)

The “mark” on normal light conditions is brighter than the actual brushed surface around it, in the picture I posted it actually looks darker than it is. Under the light is shines and pops out brighter than the color of the brush finish. 
it’s really tiny but now that I know about it I can’t stop seeing it, obviously.
Is the orange solvent safe to use over diashield ?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Yes, absolutely. Orange solvent dissolves fats, oils, and organic-solvent soluble materials like paints, adhesives, etc. Just don't let any get under the bezel insert because I don't know if it's held on by some sort of adhesive film. It would temporarily soften it but once the orange evaporates, it'll go back to normal. Best not to risk it though.

If it's brighter than the surrounding brushed surface, then it's possible, even likely, that it is a smoothed or burnished spot in the brushing and the orange solvent should have no effect.

The reason why brushed surfaces show this kind of damage so readily is because the fine structure of brushed metal can be wiped out through physical force such as an impact (not just a scratch). When metal is brushed, a fragile, ridged structure (a bit like a vinyl record's grooves, sort of) is created.










Even though a surface coating can be much harder than the underlying metal in terms of scratch (tangential) damage, all it takes is a good whack or scrape to deform the metal ridges. So, in general, hard coatings are most effective on smooth surfaces and only so much as the strength of the underlying metal. Which means if you could apply these hard surface coatings to a soft aluminum alloy, it would be next to useless because the base metal would deform so easily.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I have my SNR033 and a GS SBGA231. Both titanium bought within a few weeks of one another. I wear the Seiko about 3/4 of the time. The Seiko with Diashield has far fewer scratches than the GS. The GS is an awesome watch but it scratches a lot easier than the SNR033. I’m admittedly hard on watches and I’m not blaming the GS, the watch with Diashield is simply better protected. 
The scratches don’t bother me. I buy my watches to wear. I don’t take them off for anything except if I’m painting something. (It isn’t that I don’t care, I just don’t think about it).


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Alex Supertramp said:


> Great shots Ginseng, thank you! Having found discordant feedbacks in the webs I didn't really know to think before the purchase. Yours is a pretty solid positive testimony.
> I guess time will tell in my case too although
> I must share a bit of disappointment about mine as I spotted today on the 12 o'clock crown ridge a little scratch that really bothers me. I don't recall hitting anything so hard to make me check it right back.
> It looks like a superficial mark, almost a stain.. and I guess I will have to live with it
> ...


I may need to lay off the scotch... one photo looks like it's in the reassessed part of the bezel and the other looks like it's on the protruded part...


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> I may need to lay off the scotch... one photo looks like it's in the reassessed part of the bezel and the other looks like it's on the protruded part...


Laying off the scotch is rarely a good option. ?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Unless it's for a spicy American rye, then all is good with the world.


Seikorookie said:


> Laying off the scotch is rarely a good option. 😁


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here is the Prospex LX owners list as of this post. If it works, I'll add it to one of the first posts for easier access.
And, as of this post we have:

7 SNR029
7 SNR033
3 SNR045
2 SNR035
2 SNR041
1 SNR025

*WUS Member**LX Model**Link to first showoff*@Ginseng108 SNR029this thread@Ginseng108 SNR033this thread@mattmartin SNR029matt introduces his '029@pwrfulpete SNR035pete introduces his '035@trhall SNR033trhall introduces his '033@WastedYears SNR035wasted introduces his '035@ccoffin1333 SNR029ccoffin introduces his '029@AustinOX SNR041austin introduces his '041@jgdill SNR041jgdill introduces his '0411@metal SNR029metal introduces his '029@Netcooler SNR033net cooler introduces his '033@Clint Pockets SNR029clint introduces his '029@ParkinNJ SNR045park introduces his '045@denormalize SNR033denorm introduces his '033@seadweller16600 SNR045sea introduces his '045@Roadglide SNR033road introduces his '033@Seikorookie SNR033rookie introduces his '033@rdoder SNR045rdoder introduces his '045@MickCollins1916 SNR029mick introduces his '029@don.black SNR033don introduces his '033@Niko SNR025niko introduces his '025@Alex Supertramp SNR029alex introduces his '029


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here is the Prospex LX owners list as of this post. If it works, I'll add it to one of the first posts for easier access.
> And, as of this post we have:
> 
> 7 SNR029
> ...


I was about to propose adding the list to the beginning of the thread. But you did already! Well done, it's now easy to access real life-photos of each model


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seikorookie said:


> I have my SNR033 and a GS SBGA231. Both titanium bought within a few weeks of one another. I wear the Seiko about 3/4 of the time. The Seiko with Diashield has far fewer scratches than the GS...the watch with Diashield is simply better protected.


This is an important piece of information. Your experience suggests that Diashield-treated titanium 2 (commercially pure) has greater surface hardness and scratch resistance than bare titanium 5 (alloy). This would be my expectation and confirms the reasoning behind choice of material: Diashield for longer term preservation of the finish, titanium 5 for refinishability.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> This is an important piece of information. Your experience suggests that Diashield-treated titanium 2 (commercially pure) has greater surface hardness and scratch resistance than bare titanium 5 (alloy). This would be my expectation and confirms the reasoning behind choice of material: Diashield for longer term preservation of the finish, titanium 5 for refinishability.


I agree. Here's a few photos to show the difference.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Wow. The difference is dramatic, to day the least. Since I've been wearing my LX so much, I've forgotten how readily steel (and bare titanium, e.g., Pelagos) watches pick up scratches. The polished mini-links on the GS bracelet show heavy wear as does the case side. Wow.
P.S., It looks like you still get out into the world. Not so much for me this last year.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Wow. The difference is dramatic, to day the least. Since I've been wearing my LX so much, I've forgotten how readily steel (and bare titanium, e.g., Pelagos) watches pick up scratches. The polished mini-links on the GS bracelet show heavy wear as does the case side. Wow.
> P.S., It looks like you still get out into the world. Not so much for me this last year.


I spend a lot of time outside. I live in the countryside. I like to fix things so I work with my hands quite a bit. Makes for a tough life for a watch. My BLNR that I wore daily for almost 5 years looks a bit rough too. Nothing a trip to the spa wouldn't fix though.......?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Seikorookie said:


> Laying off the scotch is rarely a good option. 😁


Well, it was either the scotch or the size of the phone screen but seeing the photos with fresh eyes on a computer I can tell up from down on a bezel again! 🤣


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Well, it was either the scotch or the size of the phone screen but seeing the photos with fresh eyes on a computer I can tell up from down on a bezel again! 🤣


😂


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thanks for sharing your lovely photos. It just adds fuel to my desire to get a SNR029. I've been a MM300 fan for many years and got one maybe 4 years ago. I just love the aesthetic of that watch and having recently discovered the SNR029, it's like the MM300 upgraded with all the cool things I would want - titanium, sapphire, and Spring Drive! I've been looking around online and have seen the SNR029 available here and there. Where did you LX owners get your watches? Any reputable places you guys can recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

j-san said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for sharing your lovely photos. It just adds fuel to my desire to get a SNR029. I've been a MM300 fan for many years and got one maybe 4 years ago. I just love the aesthetic of that watch and having recently discovered the SNR029, it's like the MM300 upgraded with all the cool things I would want - titanium, sapphire, and Spring Drive! I've been looking around online and have seen the SNR029 available here and there. Where did you LX owners get your watches? Any reputable places you guys can recommend? Thanks!


I got mine from Chrono 24 from a dealer called Private Source. I had a great transaction with them. If you know your prices you might find a deal there or in the for sale section of the various forums.
its an available watch. You should be able to find it at an authorized dealer as well. Just try to make a deal with them.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I can't recommend Little Treasury Jewelers in Maryland more highly. Tell Steve that the Seiko-loving asian dude from Virginia sent you.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

j-san said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for sharing your lovely photos. It just adds fuel to my desire to get a SNR029. I've been a MM300 fan for many years and got one maybe 4 years ago. I just love the aesthetic of that watch and having recently discovered the SNR029, it's like the MM300 upgraded with all the cool things I would want - titanium, sapphire, and Spring Drive! I've been looking around online and have seen the SNR029 available here and there. Where did you LX owners get your watches? Any reputable places you guys can recommend? Thanks!


Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches will hook you up and work with you on the price. I have bought several watches from Dan, including my SNR041. Strongly recommended. You will like the way the LX wears compared to the MM300, I have both.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Many thanks! If it is not too much to ask, what would be a good street price for the SNR029? I see it is listed as $6000 for MSRP. I've seen it as low as $5250 on Chrono24. Is that a killer price and I should jump on it now? Thanks.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That's not a bad price. Give or take $100 or $150 I think I'd be happy with that. Go for more if you can get it, but that's not bad.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

If anyone with a 6.25" wrist is curious about how these would look but don't have an AD near you here you go:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> I can't recommend Little Treasury Jewelers in Maryland more highly. Tell Steve that the Seiko-loving asian dude from Virginia sent you.


THIS. 

That's where I got mine. Great folks there.

I'd also recommend Exquisite Timepieces in Naples, FL. They had a pre-owned 029 on their website recently, not sure whether it's still there, but great people to work with as well.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

j-san said:


> Many thanks! If it is not too much to ask, what would be a good street price for the SNR029? I see it is listed as $6000 for MSRP. I've seen it as low as $5250 on Chrono24. Is that a killer price and I should jump on it now? Thanks.


I paid $4700 US for mine. I have looked several times since then and never seen one for that price since. I guess I was lucky for once. ?
Sorry. I just realized you're looking at the 029. They're more money


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hey @Kev161, thanks for posting those wrist shots. As I looked at your pictures, I though it might be useful to take a series of photos using lenses of different focal lengths. Conveniently, my iPhone 12 Pro has three lenses. These correspond to 13mm, 26mm, and 52mm focal lengths, or ultra wide, wide, and normal as photographers reckon it. Generally, 50mm equivalent is considered to be "normal" and a good approximation of the field of view and focal length of the human eye.

So, using the onscreen framing guides in the Camera app, I switched lenses while attempting to keeping the lugs between the two horizontal framing lines. Like this. Note that the wider the lens, the closer the watch has to be held to the camera to maintain the same in-frame size. In the case of the 13mm ultra wide, the watch was closer than the closest focusing distance and so it's unclear.










Let's see how this turned out. I did a little resizing and cropping in a photo app to show roughly the same length of forearm while maintaining a constant watch diameter. Note that I mislabeled shots here with what I casually refer to the lenses as. Wide is actually the 13mm _ultra wide_, Normal is actually the 26mm _wide_, and Tele is the 52mm _normal_. I hope it's not too confusing. It's easiest to see the difference if you look at the bezel perimeter on the vertical (running from 6 to 12) compared to the diameter of my wrist.

"Normal" or _wide angle_ is probably the lens that most wrist shots are taken with because it's the default. And looking at the middle photo, the SNR033 certainly has that "big on the wrist" visual weight. This is taken to extreme in the "Wide" or _ultra wide_ shot. In the top photo, it looks like the watch is overwhelmingly oversized for my 6.5" wrist.

Finally, the "Tele" photo shot with the photographer's _normal_ 52mm equivalent lens looks pretty good. And I can confirm that as I look at the watch on my wrist right now, this is closest to how it appears to my naked eye.

What's the upshot here? Well, first, the next time you click on a "is this watch too big for my wrist" thread, consider that it was most likely take with the default lens, which in nearly all cases would regarded as wide angle. Second, is that even if you move the watch away from the phone, the angle of view is still the same so while a large watch might look better because of additional context (e.g., hand on belt, whole torso and thighs in view) the fundamental visual proportions will stay pretty much the same.

Hope you all enjoyed this little wrist shot sidebar. Cheers!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hey @Kev161, thanks for posting those wrist shots. As I looked at your pictures, I though it might be useful to take a series of photos using lenses of different focal lengths. Conveniently, my iPhone 12 Pro has three lenses. These correspond to 13mm, 26mm, and 52mm focal lengths, or ultra wide, wide, and normal as photographers reckon it. Generally, 50mm equivalent is considered to be "normal" and a good approximation of the field of view and focal length of the human eye.
> 
> So, using the onscreen framing guides in the Camera app, I switched lenses while attempting to keeping the lugs between the two horizontal framing lines. Like this. Note that the wider the lens, the closer the watch has to be held to the camera to maintain the same in-frame size. In the case of the 13mm ultra wide, the watch was closer than the closest focusing distance and so it's unclear.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
mine only has the wide and telephoto lenses.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, thought I'd get a bit more mileage out of that composite photo. Here's a version where an *orange* line spans the bezel diameter north-south and a *blue* line spans my wrist diameter at the watch band.
*Wide*: bezel diameter clearly larger
*Normal*: both dimensions about the same
*Tele*: wrist diameter clearly larger


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

These snr to sbga comparison pictures are awesome. This is good data from which we can draw some conclusions. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Seikorookie said:


> I paid $4700 US for mine. I have looked several times since then and never seen one for that price since. I guess I was lucky for once. ?
> Sorry. I just realized you're looking at the 029. They're more money


I noticed that. I would think the model with the added GMT complication would cost more. I wonder if it is the MM300 style being used in the SNR029 that is affecting the price? I know that aesthetic is what landed the SBDX017 in my collection.



Ginseng108 said:


> That's not a bad price. Give or take $100 or $150 I think I'd be happy with that. Go for more if you can get it, but that's not bad.


I may very well just jump on that at Chrono24. Seems to be the best price I have seen anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

j-san said:


> I noticed that. I would think the model with the added GMT complication would cost more. I wonder if it is the MM300 style being used in the SNR029 that is affecting the price? I know that aesthetic is what landed the SBDX017 in my collection.
> 
> I may very well just jump on that at Chrono24. Seems to be the best price I have seen anywhere. Thanks!


That's a darn good question. 
It seems to me that the jewel-like bezel of the GMT would cost more than the "standard" diver bezel type. And while I can't guess as to whether the GMT movement is more expensive, it certainly requires additional mechanisms for the 24-hour hand. So, to your point, could the saturation diver technology really cost so much more as to offset those factor? Given that this can be found in sub-$1,000 Seiko divers (e.g., SBBN035) I tend to think not.

I look forward to seeing your first photos of the '029 on wrist!


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, for my ideal MarineMaster I would like the GMT hand on the SNR029 since I tend to favor GMT complications for the simple purpose of knowing AM/PM whenever I have to reset time. That and I just like having a 4th hand - I'm weird. The power reserve is a bit unusual and seemingly distracting, but I do like it simply as a purely functional complication. If I could plead with Seiko to add just one other thing, it would be a display caseback so I could admire the cool SpringDrive movement. My friend's Seamaster has a display caseback and it is rated to 300m so why not, Seiko??? Overall, the LX line is really cool and I think I'd be happy owning any one of the available models. However, the MM300 was my grail watch for the better part of a decade while I was in school and it was a joyous occasion for me to be able to take that one off my bucket list when I landed one on my wrist. Seems the goalposts have moved a little bit further with the SNR029. Hoping to get one on my wrist soon!


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

You just never know when the Cermet bezel insert is going to light up. This is in a dingy garage with natural light coming in from the side.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

AustinOX said:


> You just never know when the Cermet bezel insert is going to light up. This is in a dingy garage with natural light coming in from the side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This is a stunning watch!!


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

How scratch resistant is the titanium? I’ve read it is either coated with their Dia-shield hard coating and/or it is made of a harder alloy than regular titanium or even 316L stainless steel. I have a titanium watch made by Ball and while it is great to wear, I feel it is about as hard as plastic since it picked up swirls and scuffs very easily. Granted, I’m not the type to baby my watches as I wear them and live life with them on my wrist. However, being the price of one of these LX models, I think I would be a bit more careful with one to avoid unnecessary scuffs and scratches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The Spring Drives maintain charge overnight?

Hey everyone, I just noticed that when I go to bed on a full charge (power reserve indicator pinned to the max) I wake up with the watch at the same level of charge. I get about 7 hours of sleep a night and aside from the occasional middle of the night bathroom visit, I don't get up. I've only ever whacked my wife once or twice with my watch arm so as far as I know, I'm engaging in any excessive sleep movement.

It's only when I take off the watch and leave it on my desk that by 11AM-12PM, I see noticeable movement of the PR indicator.

Has this been your experience as well with your Spring Drive LXs, if you wear them to bed as I do?


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

I baby mine, and have not let power reserve ever charge more than one day. LOL (Seems to take a lot of wearing to get to one day PR, but maybe it's because I limit arm movement when I wear/baby it. haha)

I have two "Indicator" kinetics that seem to maintain maximal charge on PR indicator for some days without wearing before they drop, but that's a different movement type.



Ginseng108 said:


> View attachment 15687534


The "Tele" look is what I wanted to capture in photo. Now I know focal length is the thing to adjust to get it like that. Thanks!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> The Spring Drives maintain charge overnight?
> 
> Hey everyone, I just noticed that when I go to bed on a full charge (power reserve indicator pinned to the max) I wake up with the watch at the same level of charge. I get about 7 hours of sleep a night and aside from the occasional middle of the night bathroom visit, I don't get up. I've only ever whacked my wife once or twice with my watch arm so as far as I know, I'm engaging in any excessive sleep movement.
> 
> ...


Same PR experience with my SNR025, PR only start decreasing off-wrist.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

j-san said:


> How scratch resistant is the titanium? I've read it is either coated with their Dia-shield hard coating and/or it is made of a harder alloy than regular titanium or even 316L stainless steel. I have a titanium watch made by Ball and while it is great to wear, I feel it is about as hard as plastic since it picked up swirls and scuffs very easily. Granted, I'm not the type to baby my watches as I wear them and live life with them on my wrist. However, being the price of one of these LX models, I think I would be a bit more careful with one to avoid unnecessary scuffs and scratches.


I probably wear my LX more than any other watch I own, and while I don't go out of my way to screw it up, I don't baby it either. The matte portions of the bracelet and clasp have picked up a TON of light scratches and drag marks. The watch head, on the other hand, has remained mostly mark free. The difference is so striking that sometimes I wonder whether if only the watch heads actually get the coating.

My personal philosophy after 15 years of buying and selling watches is that I can't fully enjoy the experience of wearing a watch if I'm constantly paranoid about damaging it. I just take reasonable steps to prevent predictable and unnecessary damage, and I have beaters on hand for chores. Because I'm a flipper I'm very cautious with watches when they first arrive, but any watch that makes it into my small collection is going to accompany me on my life's adventures.

Also, if your Ball watch doesn't have a coating, try refinishing it with an ink eraser (aka sand eraser). Just rub in the same direction as the grain. You'll be amazed at the results.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

AustinOX said:


> I probably wear my LX more than any other watch I own, and while I don't go out of my way to screw it up, I don't baby it either. The matte portions of the bracelet and clasp have picked up a TON of light scratches and drag marks. The watch head, on the other hand, has remained mostly mark free. The difference is so striking that sometimes I wonder whether if only the watch heads actually get the coating.
> 
> My personal philosophy after 15 years of buying and selling watches is that I can't fully enjoy the experience of wearing a watch if I'm constantly paranoid about damaging it. I just take reasonable steps to prevent predictable and unnecessary damage, and I have beaters on hand for chores. Because I'm a flipper I'm very cautious with watches when they first arrive, but any watch that makes it into my small collection is going to accompany me on my life's adventures.
> 
> Also, if your Ball watch doesn't have a coating, try refinishing it with an ink eraser (aka sand eraser). Just rub in the same direction as the grain. You'll be amazed at the results.


Thank you for sharing those shots, @AustinOX. It is the same way on my '029. The big beefy clasp has taken the lion's share of the physical wear.
Oh, and I don't know if you notice this as well, but the polished facets on the bracelet links really show up any kind of dirt or smudges...as can be seen in my photos below. But freshly cleaned, they're dazzling. 

@j-san, just look back two pages and you'll see the answers to your questions about Diashield and scratches on these LX watches.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Traditionally, steel's hardness is higher than titanium's. The advantage of titanium is that it naturally creates a superficial layer of oxide that prevents further corrosion, and its lightness. Steel corrodes unless you add enough nickel, chrome or other materials to the base steel to make inoxidable steel.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

6L35 said:


> Traditionally, steel's hardness is higher than titanium's. The advantage of titanium is that it naturally creates a superficial layer of oxide that prevents further corrosion, and its lightness. Steel corrodes unless you add enough nickel, chrome or other materials to the base steel to make inoxidable steel.


I thought it depends on whether it is grade 2 or grade 5 titanium, as grade 5 titanium is about the same or harder than stainless steel.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, after nearly a week's delay due to the crazy polar vortex, I took delivery of my SNR029! It's a chunky watch but boy is it light! Love titanium!! One issue I'm having though - I had to flip the micro adjust endlink upside down in order to get the bracelet to lie flat inside the clasp. With it the correct way up, the micro adjust springbar was binding up and the endlink was stuck at a downward bend. Closer examination reveals perhaps the springbar hole in the endlink is incorrectly drilled off-center creating a cam effect. Has anyone else have this issue? Other than the end link being upside down, the watch is great and it fits well. Thanks!


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

So, here is the endlink and how the hole is drilled for the clasp micro adjust springbar. In this photo, the top of the endlink is on the bottom because I had flipped it upside down.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the titanium. I’m sure mine is going to see it’s fair share of scratches and swirls. Worst I ever did was bash a clasp up against cinder blocks while helping my friend move. Thankfully that was on my trusty old SKX007 and it gave me a reason to get a new bracelet.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I have noticed the issue you mentioned and believe I understand the cause. It's actually a bit complicated because of this:

The problem arises in the design of the clasp body *or* the terminal link, the one that the springbar passes through to join the bracelet to the clasp body, the one that you flipped upside down.
Thus the problem _could have been_ remedied at the clasp body *or* at the terminal link, however, Seiko did not do so at either location.
Here is what I mean.

The clasp body is designed with a chamfer to relieve the edge of the clasp so that it's not a single, sharp 90-degree angle but rather two gentler 135-degree angles. This is a good thing. However, they simply continued the chamfered profile to the interior. And that means the links of the bracelet (including the terminal link) do not fit flush against the underside of the broadest part of the clasp body. Instead, they are hung up at the chamfer on the sides of the clasp. This is clear to see when you look at it "end on" as in the photo below.










What's the significance of this?
Let's take a look at a simplified cross-section.

On the left, we have a garden variety clasp with a 90-degree edge with the bracelet link sitting flush. It's easier to make but means the clasp has a corner/edge that can feel sharp.

On the right, we have a simplified rendering of the SNR029/041 clasp and link. Because of the chamfer, the link doesn't sit flush against the clasp. But that's not the problem. Seiko have indeed not drilled the clasp *and* mating link with the correct matching spring pin center locations.
Specifically, the holes are offset in such a way as to produce the lifting or calming that you referred to.



















You can demonstrate that this is the case by aligning the centers (such as you did by flipping the terminal link) or by removing the constraint of the offset centers entirely. Simply remove the springbar and the link will lay flat in the clasp body.










So, I find this to be an uncharacteristic execution error by Seiko. They could have resolved this issue by raising the locations of the holes in the clasp or by lowering the springbar hole in the terminal link. Personally, as an engineer, I would have chosen to make the adjustment at the clasp.

Why do I consider this an execution error instead of just a quirk of design?
Because, luckily, I have the SNR033 on hand for comparison.

As I established earlier, the bracelets of the '029 and '033 are identical except for a few key aspects.

The different springbar size at the solid end links
The different terminal links at the clasp
One has a diver clasp and the other has a compact 3-position micro adjust flipover clasp
Here's a shot looking down into the clasp same as before. You can see that the clasp is a lot less bulky but that's not the important thing. The outside edge is chamfered just like the diver clasp on the diver, but the inside corner is squared off! There is *no* chamfering and so the terminal link fits flush against the top of the clasp body. Now, it could be argued that the absence of an interior chamfer weakens the clasp. And from an engineering perspective this is certainly accurate as compared to the '029 clasp. However, force is not routinely or powerfully applied in the direction of separating the sides of the clasp so this is not particularly meaningful or significant.










And that brings us to the detail that suggests to me that the hole placement on the SNR029 clasp was a mistake.

Take a look at the side-by-side of the two clasps. You can't really tell by looking, but the distance from the center of the springbar hole to the top of the clasp is *identical* for both watches, about 3.05mm. _This is the mistake_. Because the '029 clasp chamfer pushes the bracelet away from the top of the clasp, the hole is too low. It should have been drilled about 3.35mm from the top of the clasp. If they had done so, the bracelet links still would have rested on the chamfer, but the hole would have been at the right height to prevent the lifting.










So, @j-san, you've found a clever engineering solution the the issue of Seiko's mistake. As for me, I just pressed down on it a bit and the clasp closes securely so the slight lift doesn't bother me or affect the performance or security of the clasp. And when I drilled my nano-adjust holes, I drilled them a bit higher to reduce the lift.

And you guys were probably thinking we'd run out of things to explore.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

By the way, @j-san. once you put up a wrist shot, I'll be happy to add your watch to the registry in the first post of this thread.
Cheers!


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Prospex LX SNR029 vs Seiko SLA033 Willard

In a fight to the death on a platform 300 feet above a pit of vipers, who wins?

Thoughts.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any good, clear shots of the SBEX005 dial in neutral lighting? In the photos I've seen the dial color seems to range from dead flat black to sapphire. I know it's a patterned dial and that can account for some of the color differences I'm seeing, but I'm really interested in seeing what this dial actually looks like in good neutral lighting. Can anyone post shots?


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> I have noticed the issue you mentioned and believe I understand the cause. It's actually a bit complicated because of this:
> 
> The problem arises in the design of the clasp body *or* the terminal link, the one that the springbar passes through to join the bracelet to the clasp body, the one that you flipped upside down.
> Thus the problem _could have been_ remedied at the clasp body *or* at the terminal link, however, Seiko did not do so at either location.
> ...


Now there is a super detailed and thorough reply to a query! Many thanks! I was wondering about the internal bevel of the clasp and if that might have been the issue. While I am not an engineer (I am a prosthodontist) I tend to examine things in minute detail and it became evident to me there was some design flaw going on here. My next idea was to use a disclosing medium applied to the internal bevel of the clasp and working the terminal link a few times to see where the two parts are touching. I surmise a small bevel applied to that link that matches the clasp's internal bevel ought to remedy the situation. However, being a new watch, I'd just as well not make any irreversible modifications for the time being and live with the flipped link.
I'd be very apprehensive about drilling a hole into the clasp. But I suppose being a tool watch, what good is it if you can't wear it? 
I'll get you a wrist shot tomorrow when some nice daylight comes through.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my wrist shot. Hard at work with me at the office.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

There's no issue keeping the watch wound when there's this much snow to shovel.....


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

No snow where I’m at. Just harsh subzero temps. Been a number of days here where we consistently stayed below zero F all day.

Now I’m looking at a shell cordovan strap for dressier occasions to go with the SNR029. I’ve other cordovan straps and it is my preferred leather for watch straps. I’m debating between color #8 (very dark brown) or black and with grey stitching to accent the titanium case. Black is just classic and will go well due to the existing black dial and bezel. #8 will also go well and should be dark enough to match any black shirt and slacks but also still be brown enough to go with khakis and lighter color attire. I’m a fan of the strap makers at The House of Straps so I’ll likely order again from them.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Went swimming with Landmaster. It was sunny, -10celcius and the time was 8 to cold o'clock


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

The Landmaster out of its natural habitat! Wow. Swimming in such frigid waters. Must be some specialized diving gear you have.

So I noticed the different versions of the LX series have different clasp designs, but similar bracelets. Ginseng108's first post revealed the end links are the same so the bracelets from other LX models should be swappable. Does anyone know if the bracelets alone are available for purchase? I kind of like the thinner smaller clasp of the SNR033 and I think it would make the wrist presence less so, for ease of fitting under cuffs. I don't dive so a diver's extension is wasted on me, as much as the cool ratcheting extension is on the SNR029.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

@j-san, feel free to read the thread. I know it's a ton of pages but I've already talked about obtaining the bracelet, claps, scratches, etc. If you don't see it already addressed or addressed in the way you feel you need, then of course we welcome your questions.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. I did browse through the thread, but I did it on my phone and likely may have missed it somewhere.


----------



## gerrya (Mar 19, 2006)

If anyone owns both the SNR033 and a Prospex Turtle can they post some side by side pics for size comparison? Thanks!

Sent from my nami using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

gerrya said:


> If anyone owns both the SNR033 and a Prospex Turtle can they post some side by side pics for size comparison? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my nami using Tapatalk


I don't have those exact models but my SNR025 is exactly the same size as the SNR033 and my SLA033 is very close to the size of a Turtle. My wrist is 6,9inches. Both are very comfortable for me. Besides the looks also the added height of the Landmaster makes it feel more "tool-watchy".


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

What size wrist do you have @Niko?

I'm getting some SNR029 Fevers. Baaadddddd.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PiguetPolo said:


> Prospex LX SNR029 vs Seiko SLA033 Willard
> 
> In a fight to the death on a platform 300 feet above a pit of vipers, who wins?
> 
> Thoughts.












I don't know...but I'd wait on line to see that tussle!

I am nuts about both watches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

They are so different, but complementary. I think there's space for both in any Seiko collection.


MickCollins1916 said:


> I don't know...but I'd wait on line to see that tussle!
> 
> I am nuts about both watches.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> They are so different, but complementary. I think there's space for both in any Seiko collection.


They arguably serve similar purposes, and for awhile, I was focused on a need for "diversification" for its own sake. But then I arrived at a realization: I like divers, so why buy other things in lieu of divers that I enjoy less? Nah.

I don't dive often, or even as a serious hobby, but I spend a lot of time on/in water, and they're my favorite kind of watches, so I gravitate towards them, and own a bunch.

I'm lucky to have these two and I really enjoy wearing each of them!


----------



## gerrya (Mar 19, 2006)

And I gravitate to GMT'S. I'd like a spring drive, so looking at the SNR033, and also the grand seiko SBGE line. 
Thank you for the comparison pics

Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNR029 in the sleet/snow. We're getting just a bit of what Texas has gotten the last few days.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I don't know...but I'd wait on line to see that tussle!
> 
> I am nuts about both watches.


One seems to be the best of the old school, and the other of the new. The dial design on the SNR029 is almost perfection - better than the Grand Seiko Diver dials. Good balance of elements and I love that the framed date window is at the 3pm. On this watch journey of mine, I've come to realize that having date windows falling over at the 4pm position is a deal breaker. I've tried to overlook it, but its ruined many good dial designs.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PiguetPolo said:


> One seems to be the best of the old school, and the other of the new. The dial design on the SNR029 is almost perfection - better than the Grand Seiko Diver dials. Good balance of elements and I love that the framed date window is at the 3pm. On this watch journey of mine, I've come to realize that having date windows falling over at the 4pm position is a deal breaker. I've tried to overlook it, but its ruined many good dial designs.


Yes, indeed. I like the design of both of these guys.

I do like the GS SBGA231, including the dial. One aspect of the 231 I prefer to the SNR029 is the absence of the prospex logo, and overall less crowding on the 6 o'clock side of the dial.

I do like the dial on the 029 a lot, even though I coulda done without the novella at 6 o'clock and power reserve indicator on the dial. In fairness, that stuff only annoys me in pics, as it all sort of blends into the background on the wrist.

Another box the 029 checks for me over the SBGA231 (a watch I like a lot and hope to own at some point) is that the 029 has the brushed finish on its bracelet, and overall seems more toolish and less fussy.

The relative simplicity of the SLA033 dial and absence of unnecessary text from it makes it one of my absolute favorites to wear.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Yes, indeed. I like the design of both of these guys.
> 
> I do like the GS SBGA231, including the dial. One aspect of the 231 I prefer to the SNR029 is the absence of the prospex logo, and overall less crowding on the 6 o'clock side of the dial.
> 
> ...


Its a tough choice between GS0231 vs SNR029. There's elements of both I like:


Thinner GS Case
Cleaner modern tool like bracelet on LX
More elegant GS Handset
Seconds hand on LX is my preference. Not a fan trailing lume opposite the hand
LX power reserve less obtrusive
Chapter ring less obtrusive on GS. LX has busy index cutout and shallow angle
Prefer big 4 o'clock crown on LX
Overall Indices and layout design of LX
Metallic date window frame on LX
Gold Applied GS Brand vs Silver Printed Seiko on LX

Agree about the SLA033. Very zen dial. Only wished they would've applied the Polished Seiko Logo per the original. Even my Seiko 5 from the 80s has an Seiko applied logo.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's my latest bit of tinkering.

In this installment, I try something to change the balance from top of the wrist to the underside. Basically, since the watch head is far heavier than the clasp, when the palm of the hand and wrist are aligned perpendicular to the ground (as when shaking hands with someone) the weight of the watch head can pull it down if the bracelet isn't tight around the wrist. This isn't a problem when the palm is parallel to the ground.



















What I tried was to add some weight to the clasp. But how to do this? Normally I put as many links on the bracelet as I can and try to use the innermost micro adjust holes. But in this case, the fit was a bit loose and the watch tended to migrate to the pinky side, something I don't prefer.

So I thought that something that would allow me to adjust the clasp ballast and that would have high density would be preferable. It would also have to be no larger around than a bracelet link's thickness. What I settled on was 1/8" TIG welding tungsten rod. While titanium is selected for its strength and light weight (density of 4.3 g/cc), tungsten is known for its high density (19.3 g/cc) among other amazing properties. So, the welding rod is almost 4.5x the density of the SNR029/041 bracelet material.










I used a Dremel fitted with an abrasive cutting disk to cut off approximately 16mm long sections, just wide enough to fit the flat backside of the clasp from edge to edge. As a fully reversible mod, I used several layers of high-tech double-sided tape to hold the rod segments in place. Here's what it looks like now. For reference, the links are about 5/32" in thickness so just 1/32" thicker than the rod. The ballast added 6.6g for a new total weight of 156.1g










The results are as follows.

The watch is now noticeably more stable when rotating the wrist so the ballast seems to add a bit of counterbalance.
The watch also feels noticeably heavier on the wrist when I extend my hand with the palm down. The weighted clasp is now exerting additional weight when I'm not resting the clasp on the desktop. I'd say it even feels more like how I remember the MM300 form factor to feel.
I haven't decided on whether to keep the mod or remove the rods. Or maybe just one. I suspect that I will tinker a bit to see if I can find a happy medium.

Cheers!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Really clever solution. Thanks so much sharing this.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I really enjoy my SNR033 and I wear it a lot but, I got it just before the Limited Edition SNR049 came out and I would have purchased the 049 had I had the choice. Anyway, I had a weak moment a week ago and remedied that. Now I have both. 

The SNR033










The SNR049:









It just arrived today. The dial is gorgeous. At some point I might part with one of them but for now, I'm keeping both.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Wow! Please let us know more about how the two compare and especially as to how they play differently with light.
Congratulations as you're now the second "two-for" LX owner. I will update the roster this evening. 


Seikorookie said:


> I really enjoy my SNR033 and I wear it a lot but, I got it just before the Limited Edition SNR049 came out and I would have purchased the 049 had I had the choice. Anyway, I had a weak moment a week ago and remedied that. Now I have both.
> 
> The SNR033
> 
> ...


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Wow! Please let us know more about how the two compare and especially as to how they play differently with light.
> Congratulations as you're now the second "two-for" LX owner. I will update the roster this evening.


I didn't realize that the blue part of the bezel wasn't reflective like the 33 but it's still gorgeous. I like everything about it. I thought about an 029 or the bronze coloured 041 diver but the blue just seems to draw me in. I may still talk myself into the 041 but I'm good for now. I've bought 3 spring drives since September. They're just awesome.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seikorookie said:


> I didn't realize that the blue part of the bezel wasn't reflective like the 33 but it's still gorgeous. I like everything about it. I thought about an 029 or the bronze coloured 041 diver but the blue just seems to draw me in. I may still talk myself into the 041 but I'm good for now. I've bought 3 spring drives since September. They're just awesome.


Not reflective? I definitely would like to see this.
The 041 is beautiful. If I weren't so completely satisfied with my '029...
I'm hopeful that there will be a significant LX SD release...either that or a Grand Seiko SD diver. I would be happy with either.


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

*SNR043*








The dial and bezel have a warm tint. In my opinion, they are black with a tint of dark brown or brownish-purple. In Grand Seiko manner, there is interesting play with light going on depending on the angle. I like the gold accents -- that was perhaps the biggest draw for me.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful! @westcoastco, you are our first SNR043 owner. The '043 being the blackout sister watch to the SNR041. Both are limited editions of 200. A unicorn indeed. Congratulations!
I'll add you to the registry this evening.


westcoastco said:


> *SNR043*
> View attachment 15758472
> 
> The dial and bezel have a warm tint. In my opinion, they are black with a tint of dark brown or brownish-purple. In Grand Seiko manner, there is interesting play with light going on depending on the angle. I like the gold accents -- that was perhaps the biggest draw for me.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

So, is it safe to BBQ with your Seiko Prospex LX SNR049 on?  My rotation has changed to just my SNR033 and the SNR049. They're both amazing watches. Not much different but enough to make it worthwhile to have them in my opinion. Had I known about the 049 first I would likely just have it. That being said, the bezel of the 033 is still mesmerizing. I've ordered a leather strap to put on the 033 so there's a bit more difference. 
To those who are hesitating to buy one of these watches, they are expensive but they're are well worth it. I have 2 Rolexes, a Grand Seiko and have several Omegas that have bought and sold and given to my family. These LX watches compare in every way with those watches. My biggest problem is not buying one of the divers.....


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

When you get the chance, I'd love to see some shots of both on the wrist at the same time under different lighting conditions. The dial, like the bezel, is a tricky beast to capture.
Sort of like this...











Seikorookie said:


> Not much different but enough to make it worthwhile to have them in my opinion.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> When you get the chance, I'd love to see some shots of both on the wrist at the same time under different lighting conditions. The dial, like the bezel, is a tricky beast to capture.
> Sort of like this...
> View attachment 15764736


Sure. I'll get to it.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know if the deployant clasp on the SNR035J1 is available to purchase anywhere? Or perhaps know of the part number?


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Here's my attempt at getting the 033 and 049 together in a decent photo......


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Very cool. Thank you!


Seikorookie said:


> Here's my attempt at getting the 033 and 049 together in a decent photo......
> 
> View attachment 15765559
> View attachment 15765560
> View attachment 15765561


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

vsh said:


> Anyone know if the deployant clasp on the SNR035J1 is available to purchase anywhere? Or perhaps know of the part number?


I found it, B1LW51SF00WR, $150.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Got in a sailcloth strap from Artem. I've had a couple sailcloth straps before and Artem's is arguable the best I've owned thus far. Love their buckle with the brushed and polished sections. I feel it compliments the Zaratsu polishing well.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

It's always a pleasure putting on your watch on right after giving it a good clean wash and scrub. Here's a little sunshine sparkle for a blustery Friday.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Out of town on business until Monday and my 029 arrived at home two days ago. My 11 yr old daughter called me right away and I said open it (please don't drop it!) and send me pics! She gets a kick out of my watch madness and was happy to oblige. I'm shocked to see how the case hugs her 4.5" wrist - is Seiko neglecting the untapped Zoomer market?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well that is just the most adorable introduction post ever! Congratulations!
I'll update the registry today. 


WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Out of town on business until Monday and my 029 arrived at home two days ago. My 11 yr old daughter called me right away and I said open it (please don't drop it!) and send me pics! She gets a kick out of my watch madness and was happy to oblige. I'm shocked to see how the case hugs her 4.5" wrist - is Seiko neglecting the untapped Zoomer market?
> 
> View attachment 15777043


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well that is just the most adorable introduction post ever! Congratulations!
> I'll update the registry today.


Thanks I can't wait to get this one on the wrist - a grail for me!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

It was a nice day yesterday but cold. The lighting was good for a wrist shot though.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Nice.
Just for curiosity sake, would you mind taking a shot, same lighting, with the bezel rotated 180? So the "24" triangle at the dial's 6? I'm curious how that contrast looks.
@WinkyDinkyDog


Seikorookie said:


> It was a nice day yesterday but cold. The lighting was good for a wrist shot though.
> View attachment 15777934


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Nice.
> Just for curiosity sake, would you mind taking a shot, same lighting, with the bezel rotated 180? So the "24" triangle at the dial's 6? I'm curious how that contrast looks.
> @WinkyDinkyDog


Here you go! 12 side up.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to do this. 
As I suspected, quite a dramatic change in visual impression. I have on my '033 and there is really no meaningful change in perception when the bezel is rotated. The blued bottom half of the dial gives the '049 quite a dynamic, contrasty visual character.
Cheers!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this.
> As I suspected, quite a dramatic change in visual impression. I have on my '033 and there is really no meaningful change in perception when the bezel is rotated. The blued bottom half of the dial gives the '049 quite a dynamic, contrasty visual character.
> Cheers!


Thanks. I really like it. It has dominated my wrist since I got it. The 033 has had some wrist time but I feel like It's an obligation until I can put this back on


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got my snr025, absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looking right at home and awesome!
Two in one day, and our second '025. Congratulations!
Registry updated. 

By current count, we are at a total of 27 Prospex LX.

9 SNR029
7 SNR033
3 SNR045
2 SNR041
2 SNR035
2 SNR025
1 SNR049
1 SNR04



walrusmonger said:


> Just got my snr025, absolutely in love with it.
> View attachment 15778565


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SNR041 - sporting an orange Isofrane


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

jgdill said:


> SNR041 - sporting an orange Isofrane
> View attachment 15780188


This is a cool look. I've got a 22mm Crafter Blue on my Samurai that I love - I'm curious how it might fit on my 029 even though the case is a little bigger. Will give it a try and post pics if it looks good.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

New shoes for my LX Diver. I ordered an OEM replacement strap, which I think really is intended for the blacked out version. It looks (and wears) great!
They say that as you grow older you start listening to jazz and wearing your wristwatches on straps instead of bracelets. Very true


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

flaggermi said:


> New shoes for my LX Diver. I ordered an OEM replacement strap, which I think really is intended for the blacked out version. It looks (and wears) great!
> They say that as you grow older you start listening to jazz and wearing your wristwatches on straps instead of bracelets. Very true
> View attachment 15781111


Very nice. If I may ask, where did you order it?


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Very nice. If I may ask, where did you order it?


I ordered it through my AD, the same one where i got the watch.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

flaggermi said:


> New shoes for my LX Diver. I ordered an OEM replacement strap, which I think really is intended for the blacked out version. It looks (and wears) great!
> They say that as you grow older you start listening to jazz and wearing your wristwatches on straps instead of bracelets. Very true
> View attachment 15781111


How hard was it to remove the bracelet? I want to get the leather or that same rubber for my snr025 but the end links appear to be the kind that will be a pain in the ass to remove.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The SNR025 has non-drilled endlink holes so it will be a little trickier than with the divers. I strongly advise you get yourself some springbar tweezers and kapton tape. A bracelet tool with spingbar pusher and forked tip would be helpful as well. 
Scroll back a few pages and you'll see the tools I use.
Contrary to what some might think, the greater risk of scratching actually comes during the reinstall process when sliding the springbars back into position.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Contrary to what some might think, the greater risk of scratching actually comes during the reinstall process when sliding the springbars back into position.


Amen!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks great! I'll update the registry today.
I listen to jazz...but I still prefer bracelets!


flaggermi said:


> New shoes for my LX Diver. I ordered an OEM replacement strap, which I think really is intended for the blacked out version. It looks (and wears) great!
> They say that as you grow older you start listening to jazz and wearing your wristwatches on straps instead of bracelets. Very true
> View attachment 15781111


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Does anyone know how the titanium weight compares to typical steel Seiko divers, like the Skx007 or turtle?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Does anyone know how the titanium weight compares to typical steel Seiko divers, like the Skx007 or turtle?


For comparison purposes, I believe the GS SBGA229 in steel is 201g fully linked, while my SNR029 is 160g fully linked.

Mine's less, since I had a few links removed to fit my ~7 inch wrist. 

Bottom line, the 029 is super light on the wrist. Love it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

It is indeed light, 150g as fitted for my 6.5" wrist. I'lll weigh some of my other Seiko divers later when I find some time. 
But the point is, it will feel noticeably lighter than watches that are smaller and insanely lighter than watches of similar size. For example, the MM300 form factor feels like a lead weight on the wrist by comparison.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> For example, the MM300 form factor feels like a lead weight on the wrist by comparison.


Wow, that's good to know. I would probably be choosing between these two.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Wow, that's good to know. I would probably be choosing between these two.


Ah. Are you accustomed to heavy watches? I've owned steel and bronze MM300-type watches and while I initially enjoyed the solidity of the form factor, ultimately they were too obtrusive and demanding on the wrist. Now that said, I have fairly bony 6.5" wrists so a well muscled/padded 7.5" wrist might respond differently. But with the SNR029, I found the perfect balance between size and presence and weight that's comfortable for daily wear, around the clock.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Wow, that's good to know. I would probably be choosing between these two.


My SLA023 is 222g fully linked (no idea what it is with 3 links removed, as it currently stands). It's also a really comfortable watch for me, but it's a beast.

For another point of comparison with a similarly-sized watch, my Rolex SD43 in oystersteel is ~194g fully linked with the divers' extension in, ~181g sized for my ~7in wrist with the extension removed.

If I had to pick between the SNR029 and SLA023, no contest, it would be the 029, just because I like it better. They're similarly-sized cases, but the 023 is marginally thinner on the wrist FWIW (ie like .3mm or something).


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I've been wearing the SNR033 exclusively for a little while. Giving the diver a rest. On the wrist, the timing performance is exemplary. Off-wrist, it's usually a bit fast over a few days but when it matters, it does great!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

A retired Green Beret's take on how to use your expensive tool watch.
I recommend watching at least the first 3 min. of this video. It's refreshing.

"wear it like you stole it"
(189) What is the Best Military Watch? - YouTube


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

Now that I am wearing my SNR029 more frequently I am adjusting my rotation and beginning to contemplate finding new homes for my SLA021 and SLA019.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After months and months of circling the LX line, I’ve finally pulled the trigger on a SNR045 from a Canadian AD......should be here by Friday.......my crack dealer, I mean AD, tells me it’s more impressive than my SLA039.....we shall see!

seems I am heading down the Seiko rabbit hole again!

pics when it shows!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not seeing any rubber on the LXs shown here.....anyone?

I have a green borealis ISO I will be trying on mine when it shows........

edit - found a couple in the thread...orange ISO and the black OEM......nice!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not seeing any rubber on the LXs shown here.....anyone?
> 
> I have a green borealis ISO I will be trying on mine when it shows........
> 
> edit - found a couple in the thread...orange ISO and the black OEM......nice!


I've got rubber straps ordered specifically for the 029 arriving today, as it so happens. We'll see how they work soon enough and I will definitely post some pics later.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, I've got packages arriving over the next few days containing a few rubber straps from different sources. The first one just arrived. (Pardon the incorrect date on the watch, but I just noticed that. Whoops.)

Here's the 029 on the Bonetto Cinturini/WatchGecko 284 in anthracite grey. The color's cool with the 029 and I love the strap itself - pleasing vanilla scent and very comfortable, in spite of how long it is.

However, I had worried that because of how low the lug piercings are on the curved lugs, there would be a LOT of mid case showing, and I was absolutely right.

Can't say I'm a wild fan of the look, but I'm enjoying how light this watch head is on the wrist without the bracelet and clasp. The side view is not so great on the strap.

It's ok for a change of pace, but not sure this will end up being my thing.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ok, I've got packages arriving over the next few days containing a few rubber straps from different sources. The first one just arrived. (Pardon the incorrect date on the watch, but I just noticed that. Whoops.)
> 
> Here's the 029 on the Bonetto Cinturini/WatchGecko 284 in anthracite grey. The color's cool with the 029 and I love the strap itself - pleasing vanilla scent and very comfortable, in spite of how long it is.
> 
> ...


Much like the lugs on the SLA039, lower in the case than most......I kinda like the look as an occasional change of pace, but as a bracelet guy, suspect mine will be living on the TI OEM wheels!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Much like the lugs on the SLA039, lower in the case than most......I kinda like the look as an occasional change of pace, but as a bracelet guy, suspect mine will be living on the TI OEM wheels!


Same, I'm more of a bracelet dude as well!

I put my SLA039 on a tropic strap, since the OEM silicone is so long&#8230;it's thick enough at the point where it meets the case that it looks _ok_ if not spectacular.

I ordered a few other straps for the SNR 029, so I'll cycle through those guys to see how they look and post pics&#8230;before inevitably putting it back home on the Ti!


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Ok, I've got packages arriving over the next few days containing a few rubber straps from different sources. The first one just arrived. (Pardon the incorrect date on the watch, but I just noticed that. Whoops.)
> 
> Here's the 029 on the Bonetto Cinturini/WatchGecko 284 in anthracite grey. The color's cool with the 029 and I love the strap itself - pleasing vanilla scent and very comfortable, in spite of how long it is.
> 
> ...


That looks horrible. The SLA039 doesn't look like this and its on a strap. How did Seiko manage to avoid that gaping space on the LE Divers? Was there a bracket that raised the strap?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

PiguetPolo said:


> That looks horrible. The SLA039 doesn't look like this and its on a strap. How did Seiko manage to avoid that gaping space on the LE Divers? Was there a bracket that raised the strap?


Agreed, I'm totally with you on that. I dug the anthracite rubber strap with the 029 color-wise, but the proportion of case showing was far too high for my liking with it installed.

The SNR029 is pretty much going to be a bracelet-only watch for me - which is cool, since I'm generally more partial to them anyways.

Tried it on BC rubber and a BluShark nylon NATO as well tonight&#8230;these looks also fall into the "no" category for me.



















The SNR029 end links are no joke - they're pretty tall and angle directly downward in a fairly steep way. Look how low the lug holes are relative to the height of the end links - that's a lotta real estate the end links cover.










The SNR029 has a comparatively round(ish) case back compared to the 039, coupled with lugs that curve dramatically downward, and the lug holes are placed very low.

The SLA039 has a case back that's flat as a pancake and the lug holes are placed somewhat higher relative to the bottom of the lugs compared with the 029, I would imagine to permit the wearer to be able to flex their wrist and move around or whatever when a strap's affixed to the watch.










You may be able to see what I mean in my (very rough) photos here.




























The amount of the case showing from the bottom of the bezel to the top of the FKM tropic style strap I have the SLA039 mounted on - a strap objectively thinner at the point where it meets the case than the BC 284 I had on the SNR029 earlier - seems relatively unobtrusive and just works.










Same with the SLA047 on stock rubber. It works, not too much real estate between the bottom of bezel and top of the rubber strap when installed.










More pics to follow of SNR029 strap experiments as the other packages full of rubber straps arrive.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Agreed, I'm totally with you on that. I dug the anthracite rubber strap with the 029 color-wise, but the proportion of case showing was far too high for my liking with it installed.
> 
> The SNR029 is pretty much going to be a bracelet-only watch for me - which is cool, since I'm generally more partial to them anyways.
> 
> ...


i have a love/hate relationship with Natos on divers.....others love them, I HATE them!

don't get me wrong, I've come to appreciate them on my speedy, but not a diver that is already top heavy.....

I love my SLA039 for that vintage vibe, really works great on leather or rubber (IMHO), and the bezel-to-dial ratio is just about perfect in my eyes....unlike the MM300 variants I have owned, that just seemed "off" proportionally.....

Quiet excited about this one, as I owned a SD 600m tuna for many years, and adored it, right up until I headed off on another grail hunt!

tracking shows my SNR will show today, and I will inevitably try some different straps, pics to follow!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ooooooo “out for delivery”....


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> i have a love/hate relationship with Natos on divers.....others love them, I HATE them!
> 
> don't get me wrong, I've come to appreciate them on my speedy, but not a diver that is already top heavy.....
> 
> ...


Congrats on the incoming! Looking forward to pics.

I've worn my SLA039 on NATO and a variety of rubber straps, and they all work.

My continued experimentation with the SNR029 has remained fruitless.

Tried it on a tropic today&#8230; 



















And while I had it off bracelet, tossed on a W&W model 2, one of my favorite straps. Also a fail.



















Kind of a bummer about the lug hole placement, because color-wise, the options would be limitless with this beauty.










I have two other packages of straps from different vendors arriving in the next few days, but at this point, I'm pretty much scrapping the idea of finding one that would work and left plotting how to send them back.

Oh, well, love my 029 on bracelet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arrived!

Crack dealer, I mean AD, threw in a mug, as apparently my love of coffee is universally known!

Have de-plasticed it, and will now size the bracelet!

more pics later!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.....and bingo, sized and on my flatish 7.5" wrist.....

pretty much everything I was hoping for, a better preportioned SLA019, with a killer SD movement!










winding is a dream, and the bezel is smooth, yet firm.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

First outing.......back garden


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

....and that dial!

















....and mine is #435, if we are keeping track of such things.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Mick, 
Thank you for illustrating the situation so clearly in a comparative fashion.
The LX endlinks are truly tuned to the lug construction. The only rubber that looks perfect on it would be the stock straps. But I think as others have found, they're really long, so not an ideal match for deployment on my 6.5" wrist.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Agreed, I'm totally with you on that. I dug the anthracite rubber strap with the 029 color-wise, but the proportion of case showing was far too high for my liking with it installed.
> 
> The SNR029 is pretty much going to be a bracelet-only watch for me - which is cool, since I'm generally more partial to them anyways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful. Congratulations! I'll add your SNR045 to the registry this evening.


Maddog1970 said:


> ....and that dial!
> 
> View attachment 15855581
> View attachment 15855582
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Mick,
> Thank you for illustrating the situation so clearly in a comparative fashion.
> The LX endlinks are truly tuned to the lug construction. The only rubber that looks perfect on it would be the stock straps. But I think as others have found, they're really long, so not an ideal match for deployment on my 6.5" wrist.


Yes, exactly. The OEM strap is the only viable option,
it seems.

FWIW, Chris @ LT said he could order it for me, but I examined it on one of the models it comes stock on and my reaction was&#8230;meh. My 7inch wrist isn't quite enough for all that strap! Too long.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> My 7inch wrist isn't quite enough for all that strap! Too long.


Same. In the past, I've cut down straps. It didn't seem like an entirely appropriate thing to do here, though.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, here is mine on a green Borealis iso.....I actually like the fit


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, here is mine on a green Borealis iso.....I actually like the fit
> 
> View attachment 15856602
> View attachment 15856604
> ...


I love the green of the SNR045. Such a beauty! The dial's killer in photos, but more so in the metal. Congrats on picking that one up.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.....but let's be honest here, the bracelet is where this bad boy belongs!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

3 days into the honeymoon and running a crazy +0spd........my third SD, and I gotta say the movement is amazing, running better than my COSC Omegas!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> 3 days into the honeymoon and running a crazy +0spd........my third SD, and I gotta say the movement is amazing, running better than my COSC Omegas!
> 
> View attachment 15860164


dog - I think this is the most beautiful sports watch produced in recent years - simply breathtaking 
the dial texture and shade of green is stunning - bravo brother


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Since I've been liking titanium so much with the SNR029, I added a second titanium diver&#8230;

I like the differences between the two - the toolish vibe of the 029 and the slightly more refined take with the GS SBGA231, the differences in the hands, the applied vs printed logos and PR indicators, polished vs brushed bracelet links, etc.

Both cool watches and the 029's definitely a keeper for me, we'll see about the 231.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I really shouldn't be surprised with the SD accuracy, having owned 2 before the LX, but man, +1sec in 8 days.....0.125spd!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That's fantastic. My SNR029 continues to bedazzle and amaze. Steady at +1.5 second per 5 weeks. On the wrist.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Slightly O/T, but related to prior posts&#8230;

Previously, I tried the BC 284 rubber on my SNR029 with unsatisfactory results. The low lug hole placement + 15.7mm case height = too much of the case visible between top of strap and bottom of bezel. Looked off IMO, but in any case, I just disliked the result.










However, tried the same strap on my SBGA231, with the same low lug hole placement, but 14mm case height, including less-prominent bezel thickness. Much better results.




























The conclusion for me is that if you're looking for a titanium diver to rock on the bracelet, they're both excellent options, with the SNR029 more toolish, and the SBGA231 more refined-looking, but both really cool watches.

The 1.7mm total case height difference makes a significant difference in the results, to my eye, anyways.

If you're looking for a titanium diver to throw on a strap&#8230;between the two, the SBGA231 might work out better, if you're particular about the amount of case visible above the strap. I far prefer it on strap vs the SNR029.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

has anyone tried the 029 with a Hirsch Extreme rubber strap?

The crazy height on that strap might offset the case height..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

My 029 is on a black ISO right now, but I also like the look/feel of a standard Seiko dive strap. Obviously the Seiko rubber is a dust magnet vs. the lint free ISO. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 3xranger (May 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still +1 sec, just about 2 weeks in....off to the zoo today, will introduce this beast to the lions, I'm sure they will be impressed!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

No SNR031 posted yet I believe. Here's mine on a Rios1931 strap! 
My first piece received via mail had a long scratch on the minute hand. Fortunately, my dealer arranged for free return and replacement shipping to get a replacement piece. All's good now!

Wears really comfortable due to the short lugs. Bezel has zero play from wiggling it around the crystal. Crown and tube are solid, even when pulled out.
Only gripe is that the black dial looks pretty dull for a such an expensive piece.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

erasershavings said:


> No SNR031 posted yet I believe. Here's mine on a Rios1931 strap!
> My first piece received via mail had a long scratch on the minute hand. Fortunately, my dealer arranged for free return and replacement shipping to get a replacement piece. All's good now!
> 
> Wears really comfortable due to the short lugs. Bezel has zero play from wiggling it around the crystal. Crown and tube are solid, even when pulled out.
> Only gripe is that the black dial looks pretty dull for a such an expensive piece.


Yours is in fact the very first SNR031 to be registered here! Congratulations, it's gorgeous. Looks a bit the "evil twin" to our SNR029s.
Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The LX thread has reached a near-milestone in the last day! With the addition of @erasershavings' SNR031, we have now registered 9 out of the 10 current watches in the LX line! The only model that has not been posted yet is the blackout field model, the SNR027.

Here are some quick facts about the watches in this thread.

31 total watches registered
29 owners accounted
SNR029 is the most common model with 10 units
The rarest, at a single unit each, are the SNR049, SNR043, and SNR031
The total value at MSRP of the watches on this thread: $180,000
It has been a genuine pleasure to curate this thread and I hope to continue doing so for the foreseeable future. Keep them coming, gents!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

erasershavings said:


> No SNR031 posted yet I believe. Here's mine on a Rios1931 strap!
> My first piece received via mail had a long scratch on the minute hand. Fortunately, my dealer arranged for free return and replacement shipping to get a replacement piece. All's good now!
> 
> Wears really comfortable due to the short lugs. Bezel has zero play from wiggling it around the crystal. Crown and tube are solid, even when pulled out.
> Only gripe is that the black dial looks pretty dull for a such an expensive piece.


Blacked out date window is sweet!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

And here's the watch that started it all (and this thread) for me. Still satisfying, every day.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> The LX thread has reached a near-milestone in the last day! With the addition of @erasershavings' SNR031, we have now registered 9 out of the 10 current watches in the LX line! The only model that has not been posted yet is the blackout field model, the SNR027.
> 
> Here are some quick facts about the watches in this thread.
> 
> ...


This was a fun read!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> And here's the watch that started it all (and this thread) for me. Still satisfying, every day.
> 
> View attachment 15894595


Amen brother!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

One more to lead into the weekend


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

erasershavings said:


> One more to lead into the weekend


That looks truly righteous on the strap. Nice!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The watch world giveth and the watch world taketh away. 

Early on when I first got my 029, it was mistaken by another watch fan for a Rolex. Nice.
But as so often happens, the universe tends to seek balance.

Last weekend while out shopping with my family, a fellow comes up to me in Uniqlo and asks...and I suspected the day might come eventually..."_is that an Invicta?_" 

I told him it was a Seiko, and in reply he asked "is that how it's pronounced, 'say-ko'?" Yes, I said...

He was wearing a skeleton Michael Kors, which he explained actually contained Fossil innards, which I thought was interesting. Turns out he was an engineer and enjoyed looking at the works in motion.

The watch world is more diverse that we sometimes give it credit for, looking out at it from our little fishbowl. It honestly takes all types and there's truly something for every taste.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> The watch world giveth and the watch world taketh away.
> 
> Early on when I first got my 029, it was mistaken by another watch fan for a Rolex. Nice.
> But as so often happens, the universe tends to seek balance.
> ...


Great story. A while back I told a watch buddy that the 029 was my grail, and showed him a picture. His response - "Ohhh man, it's just a Seiko."

Yes, exactly.

I bought my 029 preowned from a guy here on WUS. I call it pRolux because his response to me when I asked why he was selling - "it looks too much like my Submariner."

To each their own my fine persons!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Afternoon change up to my Invicta.......bruhahahahahaha


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Diamonds may be forever, but Diashield...is a bit less than everlasting.
Mind your quartz and granite countertops, gents!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Diamonds may be forever, but Diashield...is a bit less than everlasting.
> Mind your quartz and granite countertops, gents!
> 
> View attachment 15902244


Thanks for the heads up and sorry to see that!

however, you now have an extremely rare model boasting zaratsu polish with custom engraving. If you can achieve that same effect on all four corners of the case we'll have design symmetry, and man, that's something special ???


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

It's good to be able to join the club here with my SNR045. Hi everyone

20210403_165600 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome! Lovely watch, @ataripower. I'll add you to the registry tonight. 


ataripower said:


> It's good to be able to join the club here with my SNR045. Hi everyone


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

The ISO is comfy but this beast totally flexes on bracelet 💪💪💪


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys... Can I join in....


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The more, the merrier. Welcome to you and your SNR029!
I've just added you to the registry in the opening post.


Powerman said:


> Hey guys... Can I join in....
> 
> View attachment 15903568


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> The more, the merrier. Welcome to you and your SNR029!
> I've just added you to the registry in the opening post.


I'm tearing up... I feel like Steve Martin... I'm on a registry! 
😁

This is pretty special... As usual, pics don't do justice.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

OK... so quick initial impressions... You guys already did fantastic reviews so I don't need to.

The bad... sort of. It has a weird kind of optical illusion that the dial is really deep, which means the watch is really tall. But it is not really tall. In fact, it sits nice and low on the wrist and isn't any taller than any other toolish diver. My Planet Ocean is thicker. It's the way the crystal is curved, and the dial recessed, that it looks really deep. I can not say that it is a super great thing. It is just different from my other watches and I can certainly get used to it.

The bezel is chunky, but again, in person, not as chunky as I thought. The clasp too. Just as others have said, in person it is not as bad as it looks... but still not a fan. The crown as well, looks unnaturally big in pics, which it is, but not as bad with the whole watch.

Enough with the nit picks... and they really are minor to me. Nothing at all that truly bugs me. It is simply incredible. Compared to my others, the angles really do look great, but not too much. The curved crystal does give it "more". The bezel is perfect... oh, and I actually think a little better than my PO. Not super easy, not super clicky, a tad stiff... but it just feels really great. Perfect alignment. The lume... GTFO. Emergency flashlight. The bracelet really does stand on it's own with the angled facets, but not polished. The darkness of Ti... and oh, the Ti... I really hate light. Weight is quality right... until watches get too big. With as large as this watch is, the weight is so perfect. I was really hoping for that and I am not disappointed. It still has weight, but it is not a steel plate. The hands, indicies, dots... Seiko perfection.

Now that it is all said and done, I traded my new Grand Seiko GMT for this. I was a little scared I was being too impulsive and hoped I made the right choice. You guys know how we have all our reasons... Yes, it was the right choice. This will be my daily diver for sure. The others are perfect for their own reasons, but this... I finally have the Seiko Spring Drive diver I always wanted.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Powerman said:


> OK... so quick initial impressions... You guys already did fantastic reviews so I don't need to.
> 
> The bad... sort of. It has a weird kind of optical illusion that the dial is really deep, which means the watch is really tall. But it is not really tall. In fact, it sits nice and low on the wrist and isn't any taller than any other toolish diver. My Planet Ocean is thicker. It's the way the crystal is curved, and the dial recessed, that it looks really deep. I can not say that it is a super great thing. It is just different from my other watches and I can certainly get used to it.
> 
> ...


I would second pretty much all of these comments Mr. Man. I have to wonder if the extra deep, abyssal dial and shape of the internally domed crystal serves some functional diving purpose.
I'm taking my PADI open water course this summer so I'll see how it looks 60ft. down.

My only nit pick is the hair trigger action on the clasp opens the dive extension too easily when I'm simply putting on the watch.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> My only nit pick is the hair trigger action on the clasp opens the dive extension too easily when I'm simply putting on the watch.


Yep. That's why I fixed it. Now it functions more positively and predictably, which is as it should be.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yep. That's why I fixed it. Now it functions more positively and predictably, which is as it should be.


Cool, I must have missed that if you posted on it already.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I would second pretty much all of these comments Mr. Man. I have to wonder if the extra deep, abyssal dial and shape of the internally domed crystal serves some functional diving purpose.
> I'm taking my PADI open water course this summer so I'll see how it looks 60ft. down.
> 
> My only nit pick is the hair trigger action on the clasp opens the dive extension too easily when I'm simply putting on the watch.


You still won't be able to see it at an angle... The Sinn UX however... But yes, now I see the fuss... The fold over easily actuating the extension. Pretty touchy... I would have to file down the hook too.... But I'm just getting another clasp.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yep. That's why I fixed it. Now it functions more positively and predictably, which is as it should be.


@Ginseng108 would you mind pointing me to your fix for this in the thread? Did you simply replace the clasp with an 033 clasp?


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> @Ginseng108 would you mind pointing me to your fix for this in the thread? Did you simply replace the clasp with an 033 clasp?


Post 164... Page 8


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I also looked at swapping the clasps between the 029 and 033. The clasp-links are different so you would have to swap those along with the clasps. Either that or order an extra bracelet as a donor/backup. Another guy showed that in thread as well.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> I also looked at swapping the clasps between the 029 and 033. The clasp-links are different so you would have to swap those along with the clasps. Either that or order an extra bracelet as a donor/backup. Another guy showed that in thread as well.


So I was looking at doing this, or just getting a aftermarket clasp like Strapco.

What you are saying is I can swap a the 33 clasp... But the clasp links on 29/33 are different... So the 33 clasp links have to be swapped as well... 33 clasp and clasp links onto a 29 bracelet?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Powerman said:


> So I was looking at doing this, or just getting a aftermarket clasp like Strapco.
> 
> What you are saying is I can swap a the 33 clasp... But the clasp links on 29/33 are different... So the 33 clasp links have to be swapped as well... 33 clasp and clasp links onto a 29 bracelet?


Exactly. I believe I showed this here as well. It's easy and seamless.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Exactly. I believe I showed this here as well. It's easy and seamless.


Yep, saw that...

So, anyone here have any ideas of any other clasps that may work?Obviously not everything under the sun. Not many Seiko. There are the aftermarket... Zuludiver, Strapco, those look pretty good. Ultimately I want my Omega clasp on my LX... Pushbutton, auto/button adjust, don't need diver extrention, but won't turn it down. The 33 clasp is pretty much that, I just wish for more machining, less stamped.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, there's the legendary Tudor Pelagos clasp.
It actually mates up very well with the clasp links of the 029. You do need a few brass shim washers but it functions flawlessly.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, there's the legendary Tudor Pelagos clasp.
> It actually mates up very well with the clasp links of the 029. You do need a few brass shim washers but it functions flawlessly.


Very cool, but I'm just going to live with the touchy clasp, no biggie.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SNR041 on a gray Isofrane. I've had this one for a minute, since Nov 2019, and it's still the king.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15909672
> 
> SNR041 on a gray Isofrane. I've had this one for a minute, since Nov 2019, and it's still the king.


Always loved this watch and would love one in the collection but I worry it's not as versatile as something black or even blue. How do you think it wears from a versatility standpoint? Matching clothes, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, there's the legendary Tudor Pelagos clasp.
> It actually mates up very well with the clasp links of the 029. You do need a few brass shim washers but it functions flawlessly.


as a blue Pely 5 liner owner, I'm gonna warn you away from the clasp.....while the ability to adjust is great, mine has a tendency to "open", when I am of all things, clapping!

wore it to an OMD concert in Vancouver back when such things still occurred, and vigorous clapping popped the stupid friction clasp!

so I'm sticking with my nice friction and button combo Seiko clasp!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.......and on said bracelet


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

Here's my SNR049&#8230;


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looking good! Yours is the second '049 on the registry. 


HyFlyer said:


> Here's my SNR049&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15910664
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> as a blue Pely 5 liner owner, I'm gonna warn you away from the clasp.....while the ability to adjust is great, mine has a tendency to "open", when I am of all things, clapping!
> 
> wore it to an OMD concert in Vancouver back when such things still occurred, and vigorous clapping popped the stupid friction clasp!
> 
> so I'm sticking with my nice friction and button combo Seiko clasp!


OMD....

OMG!

Been a while...


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> Always loved this watch and would love one in the collection but I worry it's not as versatile as something black or even blue. How do you think it wears from a versatility standpoint? Matching clothes, etc. Thanks!


Honesty, I think it is very versitile. In my opinion, the unique color doesn't clash with much, the color is very unique. I wear it with the bracelet it came on and many different colored isofranes straps. Get one, you'll love it.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

jgdill said:


> Honesty, I think it is very versitile. In my opinion, the unique color doesn't clash with much, the color is very unique. I wear it with the bracelet it came on and many different colored isofranes straps. Get one, you'll love it.


I'm pretty picky. There are a lot I think look good, but few I would by buy. I would not buy brown... But I think your 41 looks great. It's a different shade of dark. I could not see it clashing with much, and it's enough to be unique. What I have seen of it looks fantastic.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So has anyone popped the bezel off one yet. I'm curious.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I received a question about clasp swap-ability and I wrote up a short bulleted summary of the situation. Hope it's of use to anyone considering a swap.

The diver case endlinks (029, 045, 031, etc.) will only work with diver cases because they accommodate the fat, shoulderless springbars used with the drilled lugs.
The GMT case endlinks (033, 049, 035, etc.) will only work with the GMT cases because they accommodate the skinny, shouldered springbars used with the non-drilled lugs.
The diver clasp endlinks will only work with the ratchet-action, flipover clasp.
The GMT clasp endlinks will only work with the 3-position microadjust compact clasp.
Simply swapping clasp bodies (they do not come with the clasp endlinks) is not possible.
To swap a GMT clasp to a diver bracelet requires the purchase of an additional GMT bracelet, which comes with the required GMT clasp endlinks.
To swap a diver clasp to a GMT bracelet requires the purchase of an additional diver bracelet, which comes with the required diver clasp endlinks.
If you can purchase only the endlinks from the required bracelet, then this will work as well. I tested the concept out by swapping the entire clasp endlink and clasp assembly between my 029 and 033.
Bracelets can be purchased from AD as can clasps. But clasps do not come with the mating endlinks.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, I want to change clasps. I've been wearing strap. Very comfortable, keeper stays put. It does make the watch sit up though. But I do really like the bracelet. It's really nice.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jgdill said:


> Honesty, I think it is very versitile. In my opinion, the unique color doesn't clash with much, the color is very unique. I wear it with the bracelet it came on and many different colored isofranes straps. Get one, you'll love it.


Thanks for the reply! Glad to hear it's more versatile than I imagined. It certainly looks great on the Iso's. Keep the great shots coming and thanks again for the input!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Well poop, my AD said the parts are not available right now so no telling when. Humm...


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So it has been a week+ of wear, I'll just add to this... I mostly wore it on rubber strap. As with most, the rubber strap makes it sit up a bit instead of laying flat. Not good, not horrible. However, the strap is really nice. The watch totally disappears. I never feel it regardless of it not being tight. And I never have to mess with it. The band has never came out of the keeper, not has it moved. Really nice, but it is rubber, and I likely will not wear it in Winter with sleeves.

The bracelet I love. Very comfortable like most. I am surprised how much I love the geometry of the links. The angles really do look great. I still don't care for the clasp, but it isn't like it bugs me. And I feel silly for saying, but I did not know you can just push it back in. I thought you had to activate the latch. So yes the latch is too easy to activate for the ratchet and it will come out, I didn't know you just had to slide it back in. Its a non issue to me now, but when there is stock again, I will pick up a 33 clasp just because I don't need the ratchet strap at all.

The watch... OK, it looks big, and it wears big. Normal big, not huge big. The dial is so deep, and the bezel it chunky. None of that is a complaint. It is such the perfect daily wear tool watch. I mean it is not flashy, or extravagant. It's perfectly fine being bigger. But the Titanium... how perfect. I care less about size than I do weight. Big watches get too heavy... this one disappears. Strap or bracelet. It still has enough you know it is there... it's perfect. And the Ti bracelet... you can see how dark it is compared to SS. Again, it adds to the fact it is subdued, muted. It looks perfect. Such great satin finish. (You can also see how deep the dial is too)










Now as subdued as it is, and as non-extravagant I say... which is great... it is still clearly incredible quality. Everything about it, every surface, every finish, just fantastic. I can't even say why I dig the internally domed crystal, but I do. I can not say just how happy I am I got this. It is so perfect for me, and for my use. Everything about it is just so well done and thought out.... the crown is still too big, but its not like it is in the way of anything. The watch is chunky, but it is still disproportionate. The only nit I have to pick.

... and the Spring Drive. Totally nailed wanting one for a daily. Beautiful to watch. I love looking at it. I'm sure I would have loved the GS diver for many of the same reasons, but I can't imagine liking it more than this for my "most of the time" watch. I would certainly love another Spring Drive, I would certainly get another Prospex. I hate taking it off...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Very nice account of your experience, Powerman. 
The internally-domed crystal definitely contributes to an incredible sense of depth to the dial. It subtly, visually reinforces the fact that this watch is designed to go deep. 
And I'm with you...I simply don't feel like taking it off. I feel my other watches getting lonely so I'll have to rotate a bit, but it always comes back to the '029.


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

Super informative! Thank you for the attention to detail.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

jgdill said:


> SNR041 - sporting an orange Isofrane
> View attachment 15780188


That SNR041 Dawn Cermet is a beauty! I would love to see more pictures of how the bezel and dial reflect different light. It looks great with orange ISO; they were made for each other.

I just ordered its dark twin, the SNR043 Moonlight Cermet. It could take 6 weeks for it to arrive from Japan; waiting is not easy... I will post pics when it finally arrives.

This is my first post. I found this forum and thread trying to learn all I could about the 043. Fantastic resource here! And lots of beautiful LXs...!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome! I look forward to adding your 043 to the registry...and seeing some fantastic wrist shots.


cooperpwc said:


> That SNR041 Dawn Cermet is a beauty! I would love to see more pictures of how the bezel and dial reflect different light. It looks great with orange ISO; they were made for each other.
> 
> I just ordered its dark twin, the SNR043 Moonlight Cermet. It could take 6 weeks for it to arrive from Japan; waiting is not easy... I will post pics when it finally arrives.
> 
> This is my first post. I found this forum and thread trying to learn all I could about the 043. Fantastic resource here! And lots of beautiful LXs...!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I took off my 029 for cleaning and it was so sparkly, I decided to give it a day or two of rest. The 033 gets the call for this weekend. 
Looking jaunty in the morning sunlight with the sunray dial!


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

cooperpwc said:


> That SNR041 Dawn Cermet is a beauty! I would love to see more pictures of how the bezel and dial reflect different light. It looks great with orange ISO; they were made for each other.
> 
> I just ordered its dark twin, the SNR043 Moonlight Cermet. It could take 6 weeks for it to arrive from Japan; waiting is not easy... I will post pics when it finally arrives.
> 
> This is my first post. I found this forum and thread trying to learn all I could about the 043. Fantastic resource here! And lots of beautiful LXs...!











The light gray Isofrane works too!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> I took off my 029 for cleaning and it was so sparkly, I decided to give it a day or two of rest. The 033 gets the call for this weekend.
> Looking jaunty in the morning sunlight with the sunray dial!
> 
> View attachment 15923016


That's what you get for dating a pair of hot sisters!
No wives or girlfriends were harmed in the making of this post


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

cooperpwc said:


> That SNR041 Dawn Cermet is a beauty! I would love to see more pictures of how the bezel and dial reflect different light. It looks great with orange ISO; they were made for each other.
> 
> I just ordered its dark twin, the SNR043 Moonlight Cermet. It could take 6 weeks for it to arrive from Japan; waiting is not easy... I will post pics when it finally arrives.
> 
> This is my first post. I found this forum and thread trying to learn all I could about the 043. Fantastic resource here! And lots of beautiful LXs...!


Welcome. I really love mine. Now that the Prospex has hi beat and spring drive, it only lacks a 9F. I would love a thinner 9F diver to go with it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15909672
> 
> SNR041 on a gray Isofrane. I've had this one for a minute, since Nov 2019, and it's still the king.


I tried this one on at a dealer, and it's a true winner 
Looks great on that Iso 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Would the silicone strap of the SNR031 fit my SNR025 Landmaster?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Niko said:


> Would the silicone strap of the SNR031 fit my SNR025 Landmaster?


It should, yes. If I'm not mistaken the case shape is the same across this specific LX line. I've put the silicone strap from the SNR031 on my SNR035.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The SNR025 Land and SNR035 GMT both have undrilled lugs. Same as my SNR033 GMT. This means they use the shoulderlless, skinny springbars as opposed to the Diver fat shouldered springbars. On the bracelets, this means they are not entirely, securely interchangeable. If you fit the bracelets of the Diver on the Land/GMT, the Land/GMTspringbars will be loose in the endlinks and in the springbar holes.

However, the Diver bracelet/strap _can_ be used with the Land and GMT cases if you use the springbars from their cases. It is not possible to use the shoulderless springbars from the Divers with the Land/GMT cases because the pin diameter is too large. There is a post a few pages back where I compare the endlink springbars from the Diver and GMT.

That said, I have not actually measured the springbars of a Land model. It's possible, in Seiko world, that they use fat shouldered springbars that combine characteristics of the GMT and Diver springbars. If any Land model owner would measure the diameter of their springbars, that would be a nice addition to the information in this thread.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> The SNR025 Land and SNR035 GMT both have undrilled lugs. Same as my SNR033 GMT. This means they use the shoulderlless, skinny springbars as opposed to the Diver fat shouldered springbars. On the bracelets, this means they are not entirely, securely interchangeable. If you fit the bracelets of the Diver on the Land/GMT, the Land/GMTspringbars will be loose in the endlinks and in the springbar holes.
> 
> However, the Diver bracelet/strap _can_ be used with the Land and GMT cases if you use the springbars from their cases. It is not possible to use the shoulderless springbars from the Divers with the Land/GMT cases because the pin diameter is too large. There is a post a few pages back where I compare the endlink springbars from the Diver and GMT.
> 
> That said, I have not actually measured the springbars of a Land model. It's possible, in Seiko world, that they use fat shouldered springbars that combine characteristics of the GMT and Diver springbars. If any Land model owner would measure the diameter of their springbars, that would be a nice addition to the information in this thread.


Thanks for the info! I can measure my Landmaster spring bars the next time i change the strap on it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

New to me SNR033


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! I've added you to the registry.
Your watch brings the total value of timepieces in this thread to $203,000!


deepsea03 said:


> New to me SNR033


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

I have questions for those using Isofrane, Artem and other 3rd party straps on the LXs. From the pictures that I have seen here, it appears that the exposed sides of the case are polished.

@mattmartin please forgive me for borrowing your picture to illustrate:










Is this 'zaratsu' polish like the outer sides of the case? If not, does the treatment of these exposed surfaces look good in context of the excellent finishing of the rest of the case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

cooperpwc said:


> I have questions for those using Isofrane, Artem and other 3rd party straps on the LXs. From the pictures that I have seen here, it appears that the exposed sides of the case are polished.
> 
> @mattmartin please forgive me for borrowing your picture to illustrate:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether that portion of the case is finished as highly as the exterior, but in my opinion, the exposed section doesn't look spectacular.



















With that said, I'm still rocking mine on an orange rubber strap this afternoon because I just randomly felt like doing so! It's a BC 317, so it's thick at the portion where it meets the case, so it's not perfect, but less bad than some of the options I've tried. 

Really wish the lug holes were placed higher on the lugs than they actually are, but that might be impractical because of how the exterior of the case is faceted and finished.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The side-case where the bracelet endlinks snuggle up to are not areas intended to be on display. Generally. And given the design of the OEM elastomer straps, here they're not meant to be see at all. Still, Seiko have put in some work.

The upper portion of the case is nicely polished but the profiling of edges and planes is not to the same standard as the cosmetic surfaces. That said, it's actually got a flatter, smoother finish (in terms of the macro-scale "orange peel" effect than the Zaratsu surfaces on the sides of the lugs. See the first two pictures. The parallel lines are the slats of window blinds in my office.

The third photo provides the clearest view of the upper and lower case regions showing that the lower case isn't even buffed out.

The fourth photo shows the underside of the protruding upper case. It's basically not polished at or, or at most, minimally. You can still see the machining marks.

The fifth and final photo shows the inside surfaces of the lugs. They're quite roughly finished. Plenty of springbar installation marks to be seen as well.

In my view, I would consider the finish to be at an acceptable level to be exposed by OEM straps. @MickCollins1916 seems to be showing this off quite well. A little rub out with a soft cloth and some Windex would remove the outlilnes of the endlinks. And since any strap will hide the unbuffed lower case, as long as you can live with the watch head standing tall, it will work.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Great replies @MickCollins1916 and @Ginseng108! I appreciate the detailed pics. Yes, I think that I can live with that.

(I am already contemplating third part straps. Fat boy and skinny fat boy spring bars are on the way...)


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

> The upper portion of the case is nicely polished but the profiling of edges and planes is not to the same standard as the cosmetic surfaces. *That said, it's actually got a flatter, smoother finish (in terms of the macro-scale "orange peel" effect than the Zaratsu surfaces on the sides of the lugs. *See the first two pictures. The parallel lines are the slats of window blinds in my office.


@Ginseng108, this is actually rather surprising...!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

cooperpwc said:


> @Ginseng108, this is actually rather surprising...


Yes it is, and I can't explain it. One possibility is that Zaratsu polishing is actually not the optimal polishing technique for titanium. What if whatever generic pre-Zaratsu polishing they do to the bulk of the case is actually more effective in rendering a mirror polish on titanium? That would be quite the trip. It's at least plausible since titanium and steel have such different physical surface characteristics.

Maybe this means something. This is a grade 2 titanium pocket clip for a flashlight. I received it stamped and pressed from sheet and simply polished it with sandpaper (wet-dry up to 2,000 grit) nothing fancy like cerium oxide or diamond slurry. And even so, you can see that the reflected window blinds are quite crisp. Lots of machining marks because they were pretty deep, but on the lands between the scratches, it's pretty smooth. I didn't bother trying to take out the machining marks because the material was very difficult to remove.

As an aside, I learned that titanium can be nickel plated. The aluminum flashlight body here is electroless nickel coated. I love the finish. It's brilliant and warm unlike chrome and it's hard. It would be amazing if Seiko made a nickel-coated titanium case. I believe it would be the first in the world.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Congratulations! I've added you to the registry.
> Your watch brings the total value of timepieces in this thread to $203,000!


Thank you very much


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

These are both beautiful watches. They have slipped under my radar and for some reason I don't see them much. I suppose because of their sizes?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Being a watch idiot, I checked into my hotel room this evening and noticed how the over desk lighting was being captured in my watch crystal. The blue arc of light at the center reveals the internally domed crystal. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

swsc said:


> These are both beautiful watches. They have slipped under my radar and for some reason I don't see them much. I suppose because of their sizes?


And the fact that around $6k is pretty premium territory for "just a Seiko."



WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Being a watch idiot, I checked into my hotel room this evening and noticed how the over desk lighting was being captured in my watch crystal. The blue arc of light at the center reveals the internally domed crystal. Pretty cool.
> View attachment 15930029


Lovely photo! A clever and artful way to reveal the curve and internal AR. Nicely done.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have had my 045 on several Borealis ISO straps, green, black and even orange&#8230;.but keep coming back to the bracelet


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Have had my 045 on several Borealis ISO straps, green, black and even orange&#8230;.but keep coming back to the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15932989


Yep, mine is probably staying on bracelet. It just looks too damn good ?


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Diamonds may be forever, but Diashield...is a bit less than everlasting.
> Mind your quartz and granite countertops, gents!
> 
> View attachment 15902244


I picked up a scratch on my diashield coated SPB151 bracelet same way you did, knocked it against the corner of a soapstone countertop while walking by and soapstone is a relatively soft material.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Yep, mine is probably staying on bracelet. It just looks too damn good 👌


Those LX models are just so nicely chunky - they just have to be on the (original) bracelet. In my view, any strap -even the really nice ones- bring the design of this particular watch model down.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So I was trying to order a 33 clasp. My AD for Seiko and Prospex said they have nothing available, they can't order anything. If I take them at their word, it just means post covid there is no inventory, so no dealer is going to be able to get one... Not that hard to believe. 

So... That means the only stock possible out there is existing sitting on someone's shelf.... So... does anyone know a good source for looking for parts? More than likely I will just have to buy the whole 33 bracelet. Where should I look?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Remember, with just the clasp, you won't be able to fit it to the diver bracelet. As for where, I doubt anyone would the clasp of bracelet sitting around. You might want to start calling other ADs. 
I'm a bit confused that they say they can't order anything. Generally, they can place an order even if it takes many months for fulfillment.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Remember, with just the clasp, you won't be able to fit it to the diver bracelet. As for where, I doubt anyone would the clasp of bracelet sitting around. You might want to start calling other ADs.
> I'm a bit confused that they say they can't order anything. Generally, they can place an order even if it takes many months for fulfillment.


ya, that's why I would get a whole bracelet too....but yes, I thought the same thing as well.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Being a watch idiot, I checked into my hotel room this evening and noticed how the over desk lighting was being captured in my watch crystal. The blue arc of light at the center reveals the internally domed crystal. Pretty cool.
> View attachment 15930029


Excellent shot!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

I put my strap back on. I do like it and figured I would save some wear on the bracelet for the Summer. The one thing that is cool, is the black strap shows in the case and in certain angles makes the watch look like black chrome... Even though it's not. Something different.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

OK... So I think I'm I giving up. I SOOOOO want to like the strap. I looks FANTASTIC. Nice fitted ends. Love the flat ribs. It is comfortable.... However, it just doesn't wear right for me. Holes are too tight and too loose. I did the boiling, didn't change... The fitted ends point the straps down, and are like squeezing my wrist. The band doesn't need to curve around my wrist, it needs to curve out first then around if that makes sense. So it's back on the bracelet... Which is no hardship, I'm a bracelet guy and that one is great. It lays nice and flat....

Which compared to my new one...



















It's just night and day. I don't really care for the round ribs... But I don't even feel it. Doesn't matter too loose or tight. And even with strap... It lays soooo flat.

Ohhh... Ya... My new one. It is a Prospex sooo... No, I saw it before, and it looks so cool. I got it because it is thin and it's just night and day to the LX. I wanted a black one and figured I'd give a 6R35 a shot. Hope it's a good one. It's actually super nice. The matte is so different from everything else I have. A new beater.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Give your day Glorious Purpose


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

early breakfast with the SNR033


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Man, the OEM strap looks good. It really changes up the character of the watch. I just wish it weren't made for wrists that are so much larger than my 6.5" flat. Seiko straps usually have gobs of excess length on me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> Man, the OEM strap looks good. It really changes up the character of the watch. I just wish it weren't made for wrists that are so much larger than my 6.5" flat. Seiko straps usually have gobs of excess length on me.
> 
> QUOTE="MickCollins1916, post: 53614271, member: 54116"]


[/QUOTE]

Always my concern with the Seiko OEM straps as well, tho my wrist is ~7 inches.

This one: not an issue. I tried it on before having Chris @ LT order one for me. Love it.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Always my concern with the Seiko OEM straps as well, tho my wrist is ~7 inches.

This one: not an issue. I tried it on before having Chris @ LT order one for me. Love it.


















[/QUOTE]
What was the cost if I may ask?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Always my concern with the Seiko OEM straps as well, tho my wrist is ~7 inches.
> 
> This one: not an issue. I tried it on before having Chris @ LT order one for me. Love it.


What was the cost if I may ask?[/QUOTE]

Of course - $70.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Of course - $70.


That's all?! Wow, I have to order one for myself. Would make for a nice change.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> That's all?! Wow, I have to order one for myself. Would make for a nice change.


No kidding, cheaper than I expected!
Thanks!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> That's all?! Wow, I have to order one for myself. Would make for a nice change.


I have 2. The other one is still in the plastic never opened.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Powerman said:


> I have 2. The other one is still in the plastic never opened.


I'll buy it.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it so much how this watch is everything about functionality!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I agree.
But it's also cool to see the unique detailing they executed for this model.
The crown crenelation and semi-skeleton GMT hand are obvious. The 6, 9, and 12 markers are also distinctive but more subtle.
The back plate and PR indicator are identical to the SNR033 GMT while the 24-hr scale is on the rehaut instead of on a chapter ring on the dial. So, nice little differentiations from the more urbane GMT series.


Niko said:


> I like it so much how this watch is everything about functionality!
> View attachment 15955136
> 
> View attachment 15955137
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Bit of a different perspective today.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Bit of a different perspective today.
> 
> View attachment 15959084


I must admit that I wish the 029 had a sleeker profile and shorter crown more like its GMT brother.
Nice pic Mr. G!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> I must admit that I wish the 029 had a sleeker profile and shorter crown more like its GMT brother.


I feel the same sometimes, although overall I feel the cases are appropriately proportioned.
Your comment did motivate me to take a closer look at the situation.

Here's what I got for direct measurement of the overall thickness of the GMT and Diver cases. The Seiko site lists the SNR033 at 14.7mm and the SNR029 at 15.7mm. The difference between my measurement and the spec for the GMT might be due to the fact that I include the crystal, which protrudes above the bezel ring slightly.



















In the next series of shots, you can see that the lower case below the belt line is where the difference truly arises. Perhaps the Diver case was bulked up there for the 300m rating. It makes sense although there are thinner all-titanium watches with even higher depth rating. The Tudor Pelagos at 14.3mm for 500m depth, for example.

The difference is easier to see in the second photo where both watches are resting on a straight edge.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> I feel the same sometimes, although overall I feel the cases are appropriately proportioned.
> Your comment did motivate me to take a closer look at the situation.
> 
> Here's what I got for direct measurement of the overall thickness of the GMT and Diver cases. The Seiko site lists the SNR033 at 14.7mm and the SNR029 at 15.7mm. The difference between my measurement and the spec for the GMT might be due to the fact that I include the crystal, which protrudes above the bezel ring slightly.
> ...


As always, great forensics sir!

The case back thickness is definitely a big factor.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SNR033


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello, and thank you for your drool worthy pics everyone,

I am thinking about joining your ranks  with an SNR049. I found one locally, and can get it for $4950 + tax (US dollars)

I was concerned about the height, but I had a Pelagos, so I think I will get used to it quickly.

Do you think that is a good enough discount, or should I try to get a little more reduced? (it was the first time I saw spring drive, and it was mesmerizing!)

Thank you again for all your pics of these beautiful watches!!!

Lol, it was either the SNR049 or an Omega Seamaster (blue, and the new version with waves.....it is considerably thinner, but I think the Seiko 049 is a more unique choice......admittedly, I will never use the GMT function. I just love the dial, and the bezel insert)


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I am thinking about joining your ranks  with an SNR049. I found one locally, and can get it for $4950 + tax (US dollars)...Do you think that is a good enough discount
> 
> I was concerned about the height, but I had a Pelagos, so I think I will get used to it quickly.


I used to own a Pelagos LHD and if you can wear that, you can absolutely wear the '049.
That seems like a good price to me. If you can get more, it's down to your relationship with the dealer.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

A package from Japan arrived this morning.

























You know how you sometimes have to order something online based on pictures and videos because you cannot see it in person? And you hope that it is as wonderful as the image that you have been building in your mind? And then finally it arrives and it exceeds expectations? Well that just happened to me.

I think that is it is difficult to capture just how lovely the SNR-043 is in pictures. The reflections and light play are dynamic.

I am a happy guy here.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! Your SNR043 looks fantastic! The blackout models are gorgeous. The black date wheel is a fantastic little detail.
I'll add you to the registry today.


cooperpwc said:


> A package from Japan arrived this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15968316
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Congratulations! Your SNR043 looks fantastic! The blackout models are gorgeous. The black date wheel is a fantastic little detail.
> I'll add you to the registry today.


Thank you! I am proud to be on your registry.

But the SNR-043 Cermet Limited Edition is not really a "blackout model" like the other black titanium Prospex LX watches. Aside from the gold details, the cermet bezel is crazy shiny; it is like a mirror-finish for reflections. In addition, the white numbers and extended lume on the bezel are the same as the SNR-029. All of this makes the SNR-043 an interesting hybrid of dark and bright.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

That's is very nice. I would definitely take that over the blackout version. Congrats on a great pick up... Same here pics don't do justice, I was very happy in person.


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

I am liking either the SNR041 and/or SNR043....caught my eye


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

The Spy That Came In From The Sun








Prospex LX lume is a wonderous thing...


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

My pictures of the SNR043 above have mostly been showing the natural 'platinum' colour of the cermet bezel (Seiko's description). It is a dark tone. But there is another lighter colour that is flashing into view whenever the watch catches light. It can be difficult to photograph because my iPhone wants to focus on the reflection off the bezel, leaving the bezel itself out of focus.

The colour is the background behind a reflection, like a tinted mirror. Perhaps we can call this 'light platinum'.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That's fascinating! I've never seen such an effect. But then I've never owned a watch with a Cermet bezel. Very cool.
And the lume is indeed awesome. 


cooperpwc said:


> My pictures of the SNR043 above have mostly been showing the natural 'platinum' colour of the cermet bezel (Seiko's description). It is a dark tone. But there is another lighter colour that is flashing into view whenever the watch catches light. It can be difficult to photograph because my iPhone wants to focus on the reflection off the bezel, leaving the bezel itself out of focus.
> 
> The colour is the background behind a reflection, like a tinted mirror. Perhaps we can call this 'light platinum'.
> View attachment 15975701


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SNR033


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

@Niko I really like this yellow GMT hand. ^^^


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15988626


Nice watch! and&#8230;..That pic is great!!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Wow,
That's amazing alignment. I can't beat that. Congratulations!


deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## tsmith1305 (Apr 13, 2017)

Good Morning, New to the forum and as of yesterday I joined the LX club. SNR029 arrived and here is a quick first wrist shot..


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! It looks fantastic on you.
I'll add you to the registry today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have phaffed around with all kinds of strap combos - ISO rubber, vintage leather, Seiko rubber - but darned if this thing is just best on the bracelet!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> I have phaffed around with all kinds of strap combos - ISO rubber, vintage leather, Seiko rubber - but darned if this thing is just best on the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 15999444


one of the finest looking sports watches out there bar none


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

OK.... So it been a while. I have watchcheck now so been tracking... I'm just blown away with accuracy... Duhh quarts... But it's damn near HAQ. Borderline +10/year... About +1-1.5 a month. Boringly accurate. Can't tell any difference in position. It gets the most use. 

Speaking of use... I do wear it. I've gotten scratches. I'm pretty impressed with the what... Durashield? The scratch treatment. The Ti has that satin-ish look. Scratches seem to just change the satin look. Not really a scratch, just shinny. Basically, very un-noticable. We'll see long term, but it holds up really well right now. 

I will say... My only complaint... Not super happy with bezel. It's just too tight. Turn it a few rotations it loosens. I've resorted to oil. When wet, it turn free. Perhaps the intent is to be tight so it's not too loose when wet... But it's kind of irritating it's so tight. I know it should get better. Right now I know it's just a tight o-ring. But there you go. 

Other than that...
Just so happy. Love the Ti. Size does not bother me... Or height should I say. LOVE the power indicator. Looks fantastic. Love that it's not too blingy... It's "just" a Seiko after all. God I love it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Interesting. The bezel on my 029 and 033 turn pretty much exactly as they did when new. The diver bezel is satisfyingly positive and moves with reasonably force. The GMT is silky smooth in either direction at any speed. And I've worn and washed these watches over nearly a year now. 
Might you have gotten some grit under the bezel?


Powerman said:


> My only complaint... Not super happy with bezel. It's just too tight. Turn it a few rotations it loosens. I've resorted to oil. When wet, it turn free. Perhaps the intent is to be tight so it's not too loose when wet... But it's kind of irritating it's so tight. I know it should get better. Right now I know it's just a tight o-ring. But there you go.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> Interesting. The bezel on my 029 and 033 turn pretty much exactly as they did when new. The diver bezel is satisfyingly positive and moves with reasonably force. The GMT is silky smooth in either direction at any speed. And I've worn and washed these watches over nearly a year now.
> Might you have gotten some grit under the bezel?


Well it was pre-owned for nearly a year. I have some silicone, some light lube... Clean with windex.... I think it's Clean. The feel is great. The clicks are great, it's just tight. My PO is perfect. Clicks, feel, consistent no matter what. When the LX is wet it's perfect. If only it stayed like that all the time. But I'm not one to use my bezel as a fidget spinner. I do use it, it does work fine, not a very big problem. My Sumo is the same right out of the box. My UX by comparison is... Really... Not nice. So I have worse. It's "pretty good".


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

My diver's bezel does seem a bit stiff to turn, if I haven't turned it for a week? Once I've turned it several times, it becomes easier to turn? (Or I got more used to it?) Then it becomes stiffer again, after I haven't turned it for a week. I'm okay with that. At least it doesn't get progressively looser over time.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Powerman said:


> OK.... So it been a while. I have watchcheck now so been tracking... I'm just blown away with accuracy... Duhh quarts... But it's damn near HAQ. Borderline +10/year... About +1-1.5 a month. Boringly accurate. Can't tell any difference in position. It gets the most use.
> 
> Speaking of use... I do wear it. I've gotten scratches. I'm pretty impressed with the what... Durashield? The scratch treatment. The Ti has that satin-ish look. Scratches seem to just change the satin look. Not really a scratch, just shinny. Basically, very un-noticable. We'll see long term, but it holds up really well right now.
> 
> ...


+1 to +1.5 a month? That is crazy! I have been doing some tests with Twixt and I am running somewhere around +4.4 to +4.9 a month, which is already great. It will be a while before I can determine it with more precision.

My bezel is crisp, neither tight nor loose (but I am early days).

I never actually understood the complaints with Spring Drive power indicator. It is certainly subtle on my SN043. I like it...!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

cooperpwc said:


> +1 to +1.5 a month? That is crazy! I have been doing some tests with Twixt and I am running somewhere around +4.4 to +4.9 a month, which is already great. It will be a while before I can determine it with more precision.
> 
> My bezel is crisp, neither tight nor loose (but I am early days).
> 
> I never actually understood the complaints with Spring Drive power indicator. It is certainly subtle on my SN043. I like it...!


Dude... Sorry, I was updating stuff... I knew that didn't sound right... Ya, a second a week. It's 4-5 seconds per month. That's over a couple months. Using watchcheck it's boring to check more than once a week.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Taking the '029 grocery shopping.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


Epic lume 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> Epic lume
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Today I received the OEM silicone strap for the LX divers. Ordered from Little Treasury Jewelers for $85. Overall, I'm super happy with it!
Here's the skinny.

Here's my SNR029 on the LE bracelet with polished center link facets. Looks solid!









Here is the strap in its stock packaging.









And here are the bits out of the plastic.









The keeper normally points this way, presumably to conform better stylistically to the design element at the end of the punched end of the strap.









However, since my wrist is only 6.5" flat, I figured I'd need every little bit of keeper to prevent the free end from sticking out from my wrist. Thus, I removed the buckle (it's retained by a springbar) and flipped the keeper around.









Once fitted, you can see how the design of the strap has dramatic built in "drop" to allow it to conform perfectly. This is necessary as the "endlink" snugs right up to the midcase and does not allow the straps to rotate or swing down as would be the case with aftermarket products.









Once on the wrist, this design works perfectly. Great conformation even to my skinny wrist without any unsightly gapping or spacing.

























Overall, I give this strap a 10/10. As I'm not a strap guy, that's high praise. The fact that it is custom made for these divers means it truly is optimized for all wearers. Seamless, light, and incredibly comfortable! It changes the character of the watch to make it more jaunty and sporty. I'm ready for summer's heat!

*Bonus detail*
The PVD-coated pin buckle hardware on this strap kit is all titanium! The keeper, frame, and prong are all non-magnetic titanium although only the frame is large enough to merit marking with the material of construction. So rest assured, your titanium LX has maximum titanium content.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Today I received the OEM silicone strap for the LX divers. Ordered from Little Treasury Jewelers for $85. Overall, I'm super happy with it!
> Here's the skinny.
> 
> Here's my SNR029 on the LE bracelet with polished center link facets. Looks solid!
> ...


Good review @Ginseng108, and I quite agree with the conclusions. I find this strap to be ideal for wearing on my constant business travels. It is tough for airplanes and visiting factories, and just as suitable for hiking and sporting activities. (If this pandemic ever ends, it should be great in the ocean too!) It is an allrounder that protects my SN043 and looks great.

Just remember to rinse it off now and then.  As your pictures reveal, the silicone does collect tiny dust particles. I have a small soft toothbrush that I use to clean my strap every few days and keep it pristine.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Taking the '029 out to hang with his buds at the mall.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Ginseng108 said:


> Taking the '029 out to hang with his buds at the mall.
> View attachment 16020309


You should have bought all those Invicta's instead. You'd have saved yourself a ton of dough and have a much more well rounded collection.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Landmaster can handle the sea as well!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Local AD has one of those seeing-earth-from-space limited edition GMTs. Getting tempted but I think the chapter ring might be a hair off (not terrible but being off at all hurts with a watch this expensive).

Hmm.

Having an sbdx017 and sla039, i know i love that 68 diver style. Still kinda tempted by the base lx diver too. And the landmaster has its attraction!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> ... but I think the chapter ring _might be a hair off_ (not terrible but being off at all hurts with a watch this expensive).


I'd rather not have this discussion intrude into this thread. It's proven distracting and unproductive everywhere else it has reared its ugly head in this Seiko forum. Let's leave this little sanctuary for those who own and admire the LX line.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Similar to others I'm running about +5 spm.
The bezel action on this one is totally therapeutic, no complaints.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry, didn't mean to take it to a negative place. I'm a huge Seiko fan and just seriously considering that particularly watch even if it may be a tiny bit off. Only 2 of them in this thread right? A 400 worldwide run is pretty small and I enjoy the story. I even feel a weird connection to it due to the connection to Richard Garriott (who wore a spring drive when he went to space) because he was the creator of Ultima, a video game series that had a big effect on me when I was younger.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Seikorookie said:


> Here's my attempt at getting the 033 and 049 together in a decent photo......
> 
> View attachment 15765559
> View attachment 15765560
> View attachment 15765561


Sorry to dig up an old post, but thanks so much for posting these comparison shots! I have the 049 coming tomorrow, and I had (incorrectly) assumed that the dial and GMT hand were the only differences. It's interesting to see that the bezel insert is also changed. It makes sense that it matches the gradient dial better, although I was looking forward to seeing the chameleon effect as others have called it. I'm glad to know what to expect before I receive it.

I'm getting excited, this will be my first SD!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

NoleenELT said:


> Sorry to dig up an old post, but thanks so much for posting these comparison shots! I have the 049 coming tomorrow, and I had (incorrectly) assumed that the dial and GMT hand were the only differences. It's interesting to see that the bezel insert is also changed. It makes sense that it matches the gradient dial better, although I was looking forward to seeing the chameleon effect as others have called it. I'm glad to know what to expect before I receive it.
> 
> I'm getting excited, this will be my first SD!


Congratulations! 
It would be my pleasure too add your watch to the registry once you post your first wrist shot.


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

NoleenELT said:


> Sorry to dig up an old post, but thanks so much for posting these comparison shots! I have the 049 coming tomorrow, and I had (incorrectly) assumed that the dial and GMT hand were the only differences. It's interesting to see that the bezel insert is also changed. It makes sense that it matches the gradient dial better, although I was looking forward to seeing the chameleon effect as others have called it. I'm glad to know what to expect before I receive it.
> 
> I'm getting excited, this will be my first SD!


I have the SNR049 and there actually seems to be a chameleon effect on the black portion of the bezel (it shines silver/white under light). It's a little bit subtle so I can't be sure, can someone else with an SNR049 confirm? Coincidentally, The Urban Gentry's latest video on Youtube seems to mention this at 14:29 (link here) although the owner Marc doesn't seem to realise/doesn't mention it.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

I definitely noticed that effect when I was checking out that watch in an AD the other day.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is a quick cell phone pic. It's amazing!

I'll take better photos later, and I'm working on a full review of the watch.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! I'll add you to the registry today.


NoleenELT said:


> Here is a quick cell phone pic. It's amazing!
> 
> I'll take better photos later, and I'm working on a full review of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16025729


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Powerman said:


> Dude... Sorry, I was updating stuff... I knew that didn't sound right... Ya, a second a week. It's 4-5 seconds per month. That's over a couple months. Using watchcheck it's boring to check more than once a week.


I have now run a test in Twixt for 29 days. Three separate timelines show consistent results: about 0.22 seconds fast per day, about 6.6 seconds fast per month. I am pleased as this is solidly within spec.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

The Seiko silicone strap that came with the SNR043 is a great allrounder that sees lots of use. Yet sometimes I want something dressier, you know, to put on the ritz around town! After some searching (and misses), I have arrived at this.

































This is the Artem sailcloth strap with the 'Blancpain FF Style' deployant clasp. It is kind of classy, a bit elegant, and&#8230; still ocean worthy. (I cannot see putting a land strap on the LX Diver.) I like the fit with the clasp, which also adds a certain _je ne sais croix_.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anybody know why only some of the LX watches have the "Super-Clear" crystal coating? It's amazing on my SNR049, so it's a bit disappointing it's not on the divers for example (e.g. SNR029). Perhaps it's because it scratches more easily?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

This requires clarification. The divers have AR coating on the *underside* of the crystal only. The reason why this is important will become clear in a moment.

As for why there is not topside AR, II believe it's a historical convention. Divers, are by their very definition, intended to see their primary use _under water_. As such, reflections off the front surface are much less of a factor than for "land-based" watches. The air-crystal interface is where the problematic reflections will manifest. Not so for a watch immersed in water. However, reflections of the dial elements (indices, hands) can still manifest at the _internal_ air-crystal interface and reduce immediate readability. Thus, the great benefit of underside AR. From this perspective, it could be said that divers with topside AR coatings aren't "real" divers. I think that in modern divers both as man-jewelry as well as tools, topside AR is a nice touch, but not strictly necessary nor historically accurate.

With respect to the scratch resistance of AR coatings, they can be very, very good. That said, any coating can be scratched.



BlueIn2Red said:


> Does anybody know why only some of the LX watches have the "Super-Clear" crystal coating? It's amazing on my SNR049, so it's a bit disappointing it's not on the divers for example (e.g. SNR029). Perhaps it's because it scratches more easily?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

BTW, @BlueIn2Red and @Commando Cotman , although you have stated that you own an LX, I'll assume that you don't care for or wish to be recognized or listed in the watch registry. This is totally fine and I respect your decision.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Mm, you might be right. It would be a shame though imo if it is for "historical accuracy" reasons - the LX divers are very much modern watches, with the latest technology. It does strike me as odd that Super-Clear didn't make the cut, bearing in mind the importance of dial visibility for a diver (not that many LX divers will see proper diving of course!).


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Commando Cotman said:


> I have the SNR049 and there actually seems to be a chameleon effect on the black portion of the bezel (it shines silver/white under light). It's a little bit subtle so I can't be sure, can someone else with an SNR049 confirm? Coincidentally, The Urban Gentry's latest video on Youtube seems to mention this at 14:29 (link here) although the owner Marc doesn't seem to realise/doesn't mention it.


I can confirm it only happens on the black part - I actually wouldn't call it that subtle, it's a surprisingly strong effect imo, 90% of the time the top part of the bezel looks grey rather than black. The blue stays blue all the time, unlike the blue half on the 033, so they've effectively reversed the effect on the 049 vs the 033. To be honest I think, on the 049, I'd prefer it if both the black and blue sections stayed black and blue, because I think it would matche the gradient dial better then. Far from a big issue of course, it's still an amazing watch to look at.

P.S. I don't mind being added to the registry. I have an 049 and an 025.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

BlueIn2Red said:


> I don't mind being added to the registry. I have an 049 and an 043.


Happy to do so if you're willing to post a photo or two so that I can link to an "introduction" post.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Here is my 049. I'm away from the 025 so that will have to wait.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'm really enjoying the SNR029 on the OEM rubber strap. It's wonderfully comfortable and gives it a casual sophisticated character that's just right for summer fun.


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> BTW, @BlueIn2Red and @Commando Cotman , although you have stated that you own an LX, I'll assume that you don't care for or wish to be recognized or listed in the watch registry. This is totally fine and I respect your decision.


I'm happy to be added to the registry. I am the proud owner of an 045 and 049.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

Commando Cotman said:


> I'm happy to be added to the registry. I am the proud owner of an 045 and 049.
> View attachment 16028435


oooh, that's such a nice pair ?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I wrote a review of my Prospex LX. I don't think that I can share a link, but it's at StrapHabit dot com for anyone interested.

Here are a few photos:


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

There was some talk earlier in this thread about obtaining a leather strap from one of the black edition Prospex LX models to swap on to a bracelet version. Does anyone know of a Seiko titanium deployant clasp that is silver rather than black that would work with one of the straps from the SNR027 or SNR035?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Here are my 025 and 031, to add to the 049 I posted above. It makes for a very nice air-land-sea set in my opinion (I went for the 031 instead of the 029, because I already have a couple of MM300s).


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Niko said:


> Would the silicone strap of the SNR031 fit my SNR025 Landmaster?


Responsing to myself. Yes it fits perfectly with the SNR025 original spring bars! The spring bar heads are visibly smaller than on the "diver-bars", and it wouldn't be a good idea to use the shoulderless bars anyway&#8230; Nice to have this choice for the summer activities


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice one! On a similar note I’ve just ordered the leather strap from one of the other LX models as an extra option for my three. I rather wish they hadn’t made the decision to remove the lug holes on the non-divers though, seems odd to me when the cases are essentially the same. I suppose the theory is that dive watches are more likely to see strap changes between the bracelet and rubber?!?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Nice one! On a similar note I've just ordered the leather strap from one of the other LX models as an extra option for my three. I rather wish they hadn't made the decision to remove the lug holes on the non-divers though, seems odd to me when the cases are essentially the same. I suppose the theory is that dive watches are more likely to see strap changes between the bracelet and rubber?!?


I would also prefer the holes. For the leather option, i made one for myself.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Niko said:


> I would also prefer the holes. For the leather option, i made one for myself.
> 
> View attachment 16041850


Love this! More pics and details please...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I've recently been crushing on green watches but I'm not a big fan of textured dials so I decided to play around a bit in Photoshop... While I get why Seiko wouldn't do it, I think it would be a pretty cool watch without being as in your face as the SNR045. Thoughts? I suppose one could buy the SNR029 and the swap on the bezel from the 045?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

cooperpwc said:


> Love this! More pics and details please...


Thanks! My strap is very thick, 4-5mm. Because it's so thick i have leveled the fixed keeper for more comfort. For more about my work (including quite many pics of Seikos with leather straps&#8230 you can check my instagram at

www.instagram.com/kokosinleathercraft/


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone else has any feedback about the comfort and quality of the OE smooth leather or rubber straps? I'm debating ordering one for my LX.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Niko said:


> Thanks! My strap is very thick, 4-5mm. Because it's so thick i have leveled the fixed keeper for more comfort. For more about my work (including quite many pics of Seikos with leather straps&#8230 you can check my instagram at
> 
> www.instagram.com/kokosinleathercraft/
> 
> ...


Thick is absolutely the way to go with the LX. Beautiful work!

(Following you on Instagram and liking what I see.)


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Nice one! On a similar note I've just ordered the leather strap from one of the other LX models as an extra option for my three. I rather wish they hadn't made the decision to remove the lug holes on the non-divers though, seems odd to me when the cases are essentially the same. I suppose the theory is that dive watches are more likely to see strap changes between the bracelet and rubber?!?


The drilled lugs really are great. I use a toothpick to change straps on my LX Diver. No metal needed; wood is softer.

Please post pictures of that OEM leather strap on your LX. This thread does not have many pics of either the calf or the crocodile.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I picked up an SNR027 strap for my SNR049. It looks pretty good IMO!

I'm considering to replace the buckle with a silver one, or remove the black coating to make it match.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That looks pretty good. May I ask what your wrist size is?
I had looked into possibly procuring one of the leather straps but it looked like there'd be way too much excess for my 6.5" wrist. 
In fact, I needed to trim some length off the Seiko silicone strap I'm using on the SNR029.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> That looks pretty good. May I ask what your wrist size is?
> I had looked into possibly procuring one of the leather straps but it looked like there'd be way too much excess for my 6.5" wrist.
> In fact, I needed to trim some length off the Seiko silicone strap I'm using on the SNR029.


About 7".

I think I'm going to flip it so that the tail end faces away from me too. At leat then I won't see the excess as much.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

That’s the strap on the way to me also, mainly for use on my 031 (dark diver). I'm not quite sure it suits the 049 (which I also have), but good to have the option. I'm also trying to source the similar crocodile leather strap, without success so far.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

BlueIn2Red said:


> That's the strap on the way to me also, mainly for use on my 031 (dark diver). I'm not quite sure it suits the 049 (which I also have), but good to have the option. I'm also trying to source the similar crocodile leather strap, without success so far.


There is one on eBay if your search the SNR model number. The same seller I got mine from, he accepted a lower offer than asking price.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks and fits better flipped IMO. The clasp sits about in the middle of my wrist, so the comfort is the same either way.

I'm pretty pleased, I think it's a really good option to tone down the look from the bracelet. I felt like the croc would look too busy against the polished case.

Now to figure out how to make the clasp match...


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

NoleenELT said:


> There is one on eBay if your search the SNR model number. The same seller I got mine from, he accepted a lower offer than asking price.


I don't see it, perhaps because I'm in the UK? In any case I would prefer to get it from somebody in my country (ideally Seiko UK themselves, but they seem fairly unsure whether they can find one!).


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

BlueIn2Red said:


> I don't see it, perhaps because I'm in the UK? In any case I would prefer to get it from somebody in my country (ideally Seiko UK themselves, but they seem fairly unsure whether they can find one!).


It's in the US, but I'll DM you the link just in case.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Interesting how that works differently for different watches and wearers.
My 029 fits better on rubber with the loose end pointed at me. It stays centered on the top of my wrist. In these shots, you can also see that I snipped off excess length, about 3/4".



















NoleenELT said:


> Looks and fits better flipped IMO. The clasp sits about in the middle of my wrist, so the comfort is the same either way.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased, I think it's a really good option to tone down the look from the bracelet. I felt like the croc would look too busy against the polished case.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Interesting how that works differently for different watches and wearers.
> My 029 fits better on rubber with the loose end pointed at me. It stays centered on the top of my wrist. In these shots, you can also see that I snipped off excess length, about 3/4".
> View attachment 16054797


I'm actually going to flip it back to the way it's intended to be worn, it's digging into my wrist a little bit.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Trying my 031 on a "Bond" style NATO (modified by me to reduce the height by cutting off the extra tail), and I think it works quite well - matches the bezel colours.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

&#8230; and with the Seiko LX black leather which just arrived. It will take some breaking in, but I already prefer it looks and comfort wise to the stock rubber strap (I know the dive watch hardcore will frown at this!).

(One note - the "full fat" spring bars from the 031 don't fit, so you need some "skinny fat" or similar.)


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Brilliant, thanks for sharing that!
I think the black leather looks better on the all-black diver than it would on the 029. The 029 basically has two modes, dressy on bracelet and sporty on rubber.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

@BlueIn2Red Thanks for the pics. Looks great!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm the proud owner of this beautiful beast. SNR045. Joining the family consisting of, well a lot of Seikos, but mainly the SLA021, SLA023, SLA025, and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver.

My goodness this watch is light!!! This is my second titanium piece, the other being the SBDC029 Shogun, so I shouldn't be amazed at the weight but I am. For its size I just expected more heft. Insane.

Oh, and thanks for this amazing thread. Was the deciding factor between this watch and the SLA019 as I wanted to add another green diver to the mix.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! The SNR045 joins quite the distinguished Seiko stable. 
It'll be my pleasure to add your watch to the registry.


jpisare said:


> I'm the proud owner of this beautiful beast. SNR045. Joining the family consisting of, well a lot of Seikos, but mainly the SLA021, SLA023, SLA025, and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver.
> 
> My goodness this watch is light!!! This is my second titanium piece, the other being the SBDC029 Shogun, so I shouldn't be amazed at the weight but I am. For its size I just expected more heft. Insane.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for this amazing thread. Was the deciding factor between this watch and the SLA019 as I wanted to add another green diver to the mix.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

jpisare said:


> I'm the proud owner of this beautiful beast. SNR045. Joining the family consisting of, well a lot of Seikos, but mainly the SLA021, SLA023, SLA025, and the Grand Seiko SBGA229 Spring Drive Diver.
> 
> My goodness this watch is light!!! This is my second titanium piece, the other being the SBDC029 Shogun, so I shouldn't be amazed at the weight but I am. For its size I just expected more heft. Insane.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for this amazing thread. Was the deciding factor between this watch and the SLA019 as I wanted to add another green diver to the mix.


Congrats, buddy! I've seen it in person and it's a stunner. Enjoy it.

The light weight relative to its imposing physical size is really something, isn't it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> Congratulations! The SNR045 joins quite the distinguished Seiko stable.
> It'll be my pleasure to add your watch to the registry.


 Thank you!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats, buddy! I've seen it in person and it's a stunner. Enjoy it.
> 
> The light weight relative to it's imposing physical size is really something, isn't it?


Thanks, man! And yeah, it's kinda silly actually lol.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

So I've joined the club, got my SNR035 as an ex display model at significant discount. It has fulfilled, for now, my last 2 watch collecting "needs" of a GMT and Springdrive. Tis a chunky thing, but nice and light. I'll have a look through the threads for alternative strap ideas&#8230;.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks so good.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Elegant! I'll add you to the registry.
Congratulations on the watch and the discount!

@Madasadad, your watch has pushed the total price of the watches registered in this thread over the quarter million dollar mark!

Quite the milestone for these select and special watches and their owners.
Cheers, everyone, and thank you for helping to make this thread so informative, entertaining, and useful to the Seiko watch-wearing community.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Went hiking and exploring new parts of the world last week with the Landmaster! Fell in love with it even more during the week


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Brilliant!
Beats the heck out of wrist shots in my environment. The top of a desk is, well, the top of a desk.


Niko said:


> Went hiking and exploring new parts of the world last week with the Landmaster! Fell in love with it even more during the week
> View attachment 16080068
> View attachment 16080069
> View attachment 16080070


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Im enjoying my SNR035 but am definitely not a fan of the crocodile strap unfortuately. Has anyone tried any non seiko alternatives with curved ends that would fit, preferably rubber? Im guessing straps for a Planet Ocean XL at 45.5mm should be close?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Had you considered the OEM LX rubber strap? If you source the right dimensions of shouldered springbar _(fat barrel and narrow pins, I shared the measurements earlier in this thread)_ it should work fine as the mid-case height of the GMT is the same as the diver.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Madasadad said:


> Im enjoying my SNR035 but am definitely not a fan of the crocodile strap unfortuately. Has anyone tried any non seiko alternatives with curved ends that would fit, preferably rubber? Im guessing straps for a Planet Ocean XL at 45.5mm should be close?


I picked up the calf leather strap for my 049 (see pics a few pages back), that might be a good option.

I should see if my planet ocean strap fits just for kicks though!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

NoleenELT said:


> I should see if my planet ocean strap fits just for kicks though!


I could not get the rubber strap for my 2210 to fit the Prospex LX.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Decided to do a weight comparison of my SNR029 vs my SBGA231 vs my sub LVc, and SD 16600/116600/126600s, just for fun.

I used a little postal scale, so no guarantees with respect to accuracy, and this is as they're all configured for my ~7 inch wrist.










The pics didn't capture the LED screen well, so I won't bother posting them. But in ascending order, from lightest to heaviest, here's what I captured:

SBGA231: 132.2g
Sea-Dweller 16600: 145.4
Sub LVc: 150
SNR029: 152.4
SD4K: 164.4
SD43: 184.2

My SD4K and SD43 both have the diver's extensions removed, but my 16600 does not. No shock the 6-digit Sea-Dwellers are the heaviest of the group.

The SNR029 is deceptively light for its size, as the best size comparison for this group is probably it vs its titanium cousin, the SBGA231 (which is thinner) or the steel SD43 (which has a smaller case diameter).

The difference in weight between the GS SBGA231 and SNR029 was 20.2g. I obviously felt a difference in weight between them on the wrist, but I didn't think the delta would be _that_ substantial.

Interesting info that I hope may be useful to those considering the 029 or other LX models.

The SNR029 is super comfortable and has become a fast favorite!


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

I’ve been collecting for just over a year and have shared my journey with my son (24) by both showing him my new watches and gifting/ buying him some also. I started mainly with Seiko’s having bought/ kept and sold a few and my tastes got more expensive and varied, sarx055, ball fireman, certina ds diver, Christopher ward super compressor…. Then a jump, bb58 then a Hesalite speedy. So when I presented to him, for his opinion, my snr035 he said it was lovely, I pointed out the Springdrive, explained the tech and the hand finishing zaratsu polishing, then asked, how much do you think? He pondered, said it was really nice….£500? I was gutted! I pointed out how the finish and quality surpassed all but maybe my 2010 planet ocean XL and his answer, but Dad it’s a Seiko!, why did you not buy something better, like a breitling or Rolex 
I get that the LX range is a watch for watch people, but oh boy, I was gutted! I buy watches because of what I like, however whilst the watch is stunning in every way, “just a blacked out Seiko” doesn’t really do it justice


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

He's young. Plenty of time to learn. 


Madasadad said:


> I've been collecting for just over a year and have shared my journey with my son (24) by both showing him my new watches and gifting/ buying him some also. I started mainly with Seiko's having bought/ kept and sold a few and my tastes got more expensive and varied, sarx055, ball fireman, certina ds diver, Christopher ward super compressor&#8230;. Then a jump, bb58 then a Hesalite speedy. So when I presented to him, for his opinion, my snr035 he said it was lovely, I pointed out the Springdrive, explained the tech and the hand finishing zaratsu polishing, then asked, how much do you think? He pondered, said it was really nice&#8230;.£500? I was gutted! I pointed out how the finish and quality surpassed all but maybe my 2010 planet ocean XL and his answer, but Dad it's a Seiko!, why did you not buy something better, like a breitling or Rolex
> I get that the LX range is a watch for watch people, but oh boy, I was gutted! I buy watches because of what I like, however whilst the watch is stunning in every way, "just a blacked out Seiko" doesn't really do it justice


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

LOL at that story. I get it. Luckily for me my son is only 4 so I have time to learn him a thing or two! He did wear my '82 orange Arnie the other day for a few minutes so I have that going for me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

I guess everyone gets an ISOfrane eventually. This one in anthracite gets added to the strap rotation for my SNR043. I am liking it.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Folks, ive had my SR035 for only a few days and am unsure what to do... the lume appears defective and im not sure if to return or send for repair or just live with it (purchased at 50% discount as ex display) so there'll not be a replacement


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Is it under warranty? If so, there's your answer.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Is it under warranty? If so, there's your answer.


Yip, I've just shipped it back to the AD for them to address with Seiko


----------



## KainX (Dec 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Curious. I wanted to see the side-by-side so here it is. SNR029, SLA021 from the SeikoLuxe website.
> I scaled them to be the same size. They are 44.8mm and 44.3mm, respectively, so it's close enough I think.
> 
> And I agree, the LX has a more accessible, readable spacing. I find that the sharper tips to the hands also contribute to a sense of greater crispness. The overall effect, with the larger lume plots, is that the MM300-type looks stubbier or fatter overall. I hadn't noticed the difference in the date window until I put them next to each other. The font is consistent with the bezel font, same as the SLA which has more compact and rounded numerals on the date wheel and bezel.
> ...


I tried to find comparison between MM300 and LX and found your pic from google search. It's true that they are 44.3mm vs 44.8mm, but MM300 has a noticeable smaller bezel.

I scaled them with same case size and they look like this:










I think LX will look bigger than MM300 on wrist.


----------



## sfgolfman (Nov 6, 2020)

So I'm in the market to get with SNR049 but then also saw the SNR033 what's the difference? Are they the same watch except for the color of the dial and the GMT hand?



Seikorookie said:


> Here's my attempt at getting the 033 and 049 together in a decent photo......
> 
> View attachment 15765559
> View attachment 15765560
> View attachment 15765561


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Madasadad said:


> Folks, ive had my SR035 for only a few days and am unsure what to do... the lume appears defective and im not sure if to return or send for repair or just live with it (purchased at 50% discount as ex display) so there'll not be a replacement
> View attachment 16093266
> 
> 
> View attachment 16093268


I see a lot of the new watches with ceramic bezels have that issue.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

KainX said:


> I tried to find comparison between MM300 and LX and found your pic from google search. It's true that they are 44.3mm vs 44.8mm, but MM300 has a noticeable smaller bezel.
> 
> I scaled them with same case size and they look like this:
> 
> ...


I have both the SLA021 and SLA023 in addition to the SNR045. On-wrist the SNR looks bigger but feels/wears the same as the MM300 IMO, with the exception of the weight of course. Maybe just an illusion thing with the wider dial vs the more compact one of the MM300.

If anyone wants comparison pics I can post some!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

sfgolfman said:


> So I'm in the market to get with SNR049 but then also saw the SNR033 what's the difference? Are they the same watch except for the color of the dial and the GMT hand?


Yes, those are the only physical differences between the two models. The SNR049 is a limited release, however, so potentially the supply could run out in the future. I doubt that there'd be much of a value bump though. So I guess if it were me, I'd buy the one that I like the look of more. Personally I like the contrast of the red GMT hand and I find the sunburst dial of my 033 to be sufficiently interesting that I don't feel the need to swap for or switch to the 049.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Picked up an SNR033 this week. Was a bit concerned it may be too big for my smaller than average 185mm wrist. It's got loads of presence and impact, but I think I just about get away with the size.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

It looks just right! I'll add you to the registry.


Swayndo said:


> Picked up an SNR033 this week. Was a bit concerned it may be too big for my smaller than average 185mm wrist. It's got loads of presence and impact, but I think I just about get away with the size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SNR045 on a BluShark Tropic. Super comfortable strap.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

sfgolfman said:


> So I'm in the market to get with SNR049 but then also saw the SNR033 what's the difference? Are they the same watch except for the color of the dial and the GMT hand?


In addition to the dial and GMT hand, the GMT text on the dial, the bezel insert and the date disc (black vs. white) are also different.

Regarding the bezel, it's hard to notice in photos, but here's how I described the difference in my review:
"the bezel, although still blue and black, features a different finish. The bottom blue section is a brighter, solid blue, rather than one that fades to black in shadows on the 033. The black half is now where the magic happens, changing to silver in bright light."


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Swayndo said:


> Picked up an SNR033 this week. Was a bit concerned it may be too big for my smaller than average 185mm wrist. It's got loads of presence and impact, but I think I just about get away with the size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it looks great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Swayndo said:


> Picked up an SNR033 this week. Was a bit concerned it may be too big for my smaller than average 185mm wrist. It's got loads of presence and impact, but I think I just about get away with the size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks perfect! After a month or two, other watches will look small


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Freshly back from Seiko UK for what turned out to be just a dirty lume triangle. I was very close to returning the watch within my 30 days&#8230; glad I didn't. I've the oem rubber strap coming soon


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I gave my Landmaster on loan for a friend to try on and do his macro magic on it. Go check the photos and his very cool watch account on instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTuToF0s4uH/


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

SNR029 on Vintage Bond Nick Mankey Hook strap. Worth the 2+ month wait to get it.


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Clint Pockets said:


> Bond


MAN I'm stoked to see you post this - waiting on a Nick Mankey strap myself for my SNR043 - the silicone strap is nice but the watch sits a little too high/tilted. Ordered the FDE brown strap with black stitching (I think the FDE brown will set off the gold seconds hand nicely) and I hope the watch sits lower and flat on my wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I really love these watches. I believe it was in the Seiko upcoming releases thread that there was a little bit of talk about whether these watches fit into the current Prospex slot as new Seikos and Grand Seikos are coming along.

I'm curious if owners here have any thoughts on the future of the LX models and their staying power.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Cward85 said:


> MAN I'm stoked to see you post this - waiting on a Nick Mankey strap myself for my SNR043 - the silicone strap is nice but the watch sits a little too high/tilted. Ordered the FDE brown strap with black stitching (I think the FDE brown will set off the gold seconds hand nicely) and I hope the watch sits lower and flat on my wrist.


Awaiting pics!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I really love these watches. I believe it was in the Seiko upcoming releases thread that there was a little bit of talk about whether these watches fit into the current Prospex slot as new Seikos and Grand Seikos are coming along.
> 
> I'm curious if owners here have any thoughts on the future of the LX models and their staying power.


I think their release was a sign of where the Prospex line is headed - up, up, up, in terms of price and in terms of the barrage of Seikos with higher-end movements coming out.

The line is a total dog, money-wise - you could already see that from the soft secondary market for them. Doubt I'd be able to break even on what I paid, even with a solid discount, at least not for a long time. Don't care, mine is not going anywhere.

Looks-wise, function-wise, comfort-wise? Total gem, I'm pleased with my SNR029 from that vantage point. Great value in terms of performance and capabilities vs price.

Plus, it seems Seiko and GS are making moves up market generally, so that's great news from one perspective. To the extent that continues, and more high-end issuances keep coming out from the seiko brand, the LX line might eventually even seem like a relative bargain in terms of bang for the buck.

Just my view, and totally off the top of my head - haven't considered the issue carefully.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Cward85 said:


> MAN I'm stoked to see you post this - waiting on a Nick Mankey strap myself for my SNR043 - the silicone strap is nice but the watch sits a little too high/tilted. Ordered the FDE brown strap with black stitching (I think the FDE brown will set off the gold seconds hand nicely) and I hope the watch sits lower and flat on my wrist.


Thanks, man. I've only had the LX on the NM strap a couple days and so far so good. Very comfortable and with the double layer fabric around the wrist it is suitably thick so it doesn't look too wimpy for the LX, and as you know there's no fabric underneath the caseback which is a huge plus. Definitely eyeing getting more of these for the LX and other watches. One word of caution, however, do not remove the hook every time you remove the watch off your wrist otherwise you risk the elastic slinging back and smacking the case with the hook hardware (yes, it happened to me). Simply pull the elastic and slip off your wrist.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I agree with nearly everything @MickCollins1916 said. It's a pretty darn good analysis. There aren't many out there and so there isn't much on the secondary market, but if you want one at a good price, that's where you'll go. You'll get a good discount at the ADs, and I'm comfortable with that, and like he said, these are keepers for me.

I think the Prospex LX line will be the high end of their "normal" watches. That is, aside from the about-as-expensive heritage reissues (e.g., SLA037, SLA043, SLA041, etc.) and aside from Grand Seiko. GS is becoming a tougher value prop for me due to the recent price rises and having owned the SNR029 for awhile, they'd have to come out with a stunning, well-differentiated diver to catch my attention.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> I agree with nearly everything @MickCollins1916 said. It's a pretty darn good analysis. There aren't many out there and so there isn't much on the secondary market, but if you want one at a good price, that's where you'll go. You'll get a good discount at the ADs, and I'm comfortable with that, and like he said, these are keepers for me.
> 
> I think the Prospex LX line will be the high end of their "normal" watches. That is, aside from the about-as-expensive heritage reissues (e.g., SLA037, SLA043, SLA041, etc.) and aside from Grand Seiko. GS is becoming a tougher value prop for me due to the recent price rises and having owned the SNR029 for awhile, they'd have to come out with a stunning, well-differentiated diver to catch my attention.


I agree, I have found most GS to be overpriced for what they are. especially the 9F quartz models. But now they are way overpriced with the price increases. I was a big GS fan but after owning a few, it got to be meh with them. The Citizen chronomaster is a better choice then the GS 9F quartz. Citizen offers several models that are solar, have a snowflake dial and have a perpetual calendar till 2100. All you have to do is change the time for DST and when DST ends. If you live in a place that does not do DST then you never have to touch it after you set it. Also it has a +/- 5 sec year accuracy (only special 9F quartz models have the +/- 5 seconds per year. Most are +/- 10 sec)

The LX line is a better value then GS. It used to be GS offered luxuriousness at a good price. Now they are too overpriced...... and still don't have clasps with micro-adjustments on most of the lineup. That is the single most annoying thing about GS to me. I ended up selling all my GS models because of it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I gotta say, I've been looking hard at the Chronomaster. The washi paper dial is so attractive and I definitely dig the HAQ movement. My collection is now nearly all solar quartz or Spring Drive. I just don't have any desire to put on a watch that varies by several seconds or more per day. Just spoiled now, I guess.

The question in my mind is what's next for the LX line? Will they get smaller? Will a SD Tuna LX show up? Will they all be SD movements or will we start to see Hi-Beat come into the game? I'm open and curious. A SD Tuna...probably would be a strong consider since I missed out on the last generation of that design.


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Clint Pockets said:


> Thanks, man. I've only had the LX on the NM strap a couple days and so far so good. Very comfortable and with the double layer fabric around the wrist it is suitably thick so it doesn't look too wimpy for the LX, and as you know there's no fabric underneath the caseback which is a huge plus. Definitely eyeing getting more of these for the LX and other watches. One word of caution, however, do not remove the hook every time you remove the watch off your wrist otherwise you risk the elastic slinging back and smacking the case with the hook hardware (yes, it happened to me). Simply pull the elastic and slip off your wrist.


Thanks for the tip - that would definitely bum me out if that happened. Will post pictures as soon as I receive the strap! The wait sucks but like you said the results look like they're worth it!


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

LX versus GS: comparing SNR045 and SBGR307:

1. Under 10x loupe, SNR045 has two (missing) bits of unevenness of chapter ring around two hour markers, and SBGR307 has 1-2 bits of something (dust?) on dial or dial furniture. Neither are perfect, but close to perfect, and neither are visible without loupe.

2. SBGR307's dual curve crystal seems to give clearer look at dial contents than SNR045.

3. SBGR307's lack of on-the-fly micro-adjustment is not as nice.

Due to #1 and #2 (especially #2), I feel GS still is slightly "above" LX (although SNR045 cost me more than SBGR307)? My GS gives the clearest look at dial contents out of my (mostly affordable) watches. GS still has its appeal to me (e.g. lately I've salivated for SBGH279, for the 44GS case, among other features). I could agree, it'd have been better though if GS prices are lower. e.g. Some GS 9F limited edition models overlap in price with GS mechanical! I think GS prices are going up, to keep up with e.g. Omega and Rolex. (All the brands are trying to keep up with Rolex, I feel.) All luxury brands have gotten more expensive (I wonder if it has to do with people's increased disposable savings due to pandemic). I'd still salivate for GS for elements not available with other brands, e.g. 44GS case.

Future of LX (warning: pessimistic view...):

As to where LX goes, for sure I don't know, but I feel they are not models that are flying off the shelves? I say that because my local AD for Seiko/GS has had SNR045 (limited to 500 pieces) and SNR041 (limited to 200 pieces) available for at least ~9 months (I bought SNR045 from them ~9 months ago), and they still have it. I know because when I check their website, if they have a price available, that means they have at least one in stock; assuming they still have the same two pieces available, and they didn't sell them and got more to sell. So I wonder if LX would go the way of e.g. Sportura, Velatura, Premier, Arctura, Galante, kinetic, etc. i.e. Get discontinued. I hope not, but it might go that way, if demand is not high enough for them... Not that I know much about Seiko's history, but my experience of Seiko seems to be, they come out with new sub-brands/models, and discontinue old sub-brands/models, all the time. Seiko doesn't keep brands/models forever like Rolex does.~8 out of 12 of my Seiko watches are discontinued and not available from stores anymore.


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> I gotta say, I've been looking hard at the Chronomaster. The washi paper dial is so attractive and I definitely dig the HAQ movement. My collection is now nearly all solar quartz or Spring Drive. I just don't have any desire to put on a watch that varies by several seconds or more per day. Just spoiled now, I guess.
> 
> The question in my mind is what's next for the LX line? Will they get smaller? Will a SD Tuna LX show up? Will they all be SD movements or will we start to see Hi-Beat come into the game? I'm open and curious. A SD Tuna...probably would be a strong consider since I missed out on the last generation of that design.


I was looking at the Chronomaster with the Washi dial too - beautiful watch but I didn't like some of the feedback and wearing requirements the manual recommended in order for it to stay within +/- 5 spy. Did you end up adding it to your collection/look into that part of the watch? I got the 9f because it doesn't have those issues - waiting to see how much better it is then the +/- 10 spy.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> I gotta say, I've been looking hard at the Chronomaster. The washi paper dial is so attractive and I definitely dig the HAQ movement. My collection is now nearly all solar quartz or Spring Drive. I just don't have any desire to put on a watch that varies by several seconds or more per day. Just spoiled now, I guess.
> 
> The question in my mind is what's next for the LX line? Will they get smaller? Will a SD Tuna LX show up? Will they all be SD movements or will we start to see Hi-Beat come into the game? I'm open and curious. A SD Tuna...probably would be a strong consider since I missed out on the last generation of that design.


I would like to see a Spring Drive Tuna show up in the LX line. I still have not forgiven Little Treasury Jewelers for losing me the chance to get the now discontinued SD Tuna. Back in the middle of 2020, I asked them to check on if Seiko USA still had any SD Tuna left. I knew that they had a small batch of them at one time. Well a month went by and I heard nothing from LT about my Tuna request. So I asked them again. They then told me 2 days later that they just talked to Seiko USA and that Seiko sold the last 2 weeks before. Of course that pissed me off to no end as had they contacted Seiko at the beginning of the month to ask Seiko instead of waiting then I would have had a SD Tuna. Instead they dithered and somebody else bought it. I have not bought a watch (or anything else) from them since.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

In the last 4-6 weeks there have been a few AD discounting heavily on ex display models, I bought an snr035, my guess they are due for imminent discontinuation! Part of the issue is the Seiko branding, I asked my Son how much he thought my lx cost me…£200 was his guess! So GS movement and quality with Seiko reputation hence due discontinued, just my 2c


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm just in awe of my SNR029. It's my daily driver and it


Cward85 said:


> Thanks for the tip - that would definitely bum me out if that happened. Will post pictures as soon as I receive the strap! The wait sucks but like you said the results look like they're worth it!












Here's another pic of the LX with NM strap + my over-roasted burnt beans to hold you over while you wait, lol


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

Just placed a deposit for the 027.... Just got started on this journey, can't wait.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My review of the SNR049 was posted to watchcharts this week! Please give it a read, I'm curious what you guys think.









Seiko Prospex LX Sky Limited Edition Watch Review – SNR049J1 (SBDB041) | WatchCharts


Released at BaselWorld 2019, the Seiko Prospex LX line provided near-Grand Seiko quality (and pricing) in a series of premium tool watches. Designed to be worn at sea (diver), on land (field), and in the sky (GMT), six models total were released in titanium with and without black coatings. The...




watchcharts.com


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone gotten better than 20% at a US AD?

You don’t have to divulge who. I’m just trying to get a feel for the price I’ll be out if I snag one.


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

(Edit) First shots of the snr027

Box is huge and has quite a bit of a heft. Definitely well made. The sheet holding the inner box has a lovely texture as well. 
















Unboxing pics! (I actually couldn't resist and started wearing it already) 



































My only gripe? The gmt hand kinda looks like the minutes hand which throws me off sometimes. 










5r66 movement - same as some of the ones in GS. 









Overall just love how stealthy the watch looks. Wears smaller than it seems due to the full blackout. Looks super cool and definitely 100% a keeper for me.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

sidewindingroads said:


> First shot of the snr027


Congratulations! I'm happy to add your watch to the registry.
Your SNR027 completes the sweep! WUS members have now demonstrated ownership of every single Prospex LX currently produced by Seiko. 
Congratulations to all!


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Put my 035 on the oem silicone strap, far better now


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks great. I really appreciated mine during the summer. 
There are watches that will work with any generic strap, but the LX isn't really one of them. The dimensions and the lug drop together make for an unusual combination. The OEM silicone really is the best possible match.


Madasadad said:


> Put my 035 on the oem silicone strap, far better now
> View attachment 16157150


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Madasadad said:


> Put my 035 on the oem silicone strap, far better now
> View attachment 16157150


That looks great! Where did you get it If I may ask?


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Has anyone gotten better than 20% at a US AD?
> 
> You don’t have to divulge who. I’m just trying to get a feel for the price I’ll be out if I snag one.


No one answered? Although I'm not in the US, I'd say, I was able to get 20%, and AD wouldn't agree to higher than that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rdoder said:


> No one answered? Although I'm not in the US, I'd say, I was able to get 20%, and AD wouldn't agree to higher than that.


Thanks. That’s what I can get. Looking for any reason not to give up hope.


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

sidewindingroads said:


> (Edit) First shots of the snr027
> 
> Box is huge and has quite a bit of a heft. Definitely well made. The sheet holding the inner box has a lovely texture as well.
> View attachment 16156899
> ...





sidewindingroads said:


> (Edit) First shots of the snr027
> 
> Box is huge and has quite a bit of a heft. Definitely well made. The sheet holding the inner box has a lovely texture as well.
> View attachment 16156899
> ...





sidewindingroads said:


> (Edit) First shots of the snr027
> 
> Box is huge and has quite a bit of a heft. Definitely well made. The sheet holding the inner box has a lovely texture as well.
> View attachment 16156899
> ...





sidewindingroads said:


> (Edit) First shots of the snr027
> 
> Box is huge and has quite a bit of a heft. Definitely well made. The sheet holding the inner box has a lovely texture as well.
> View attachment 16156899
> ...


It's a beauty - my friends here call it a "Ninja Grand Seiko"!
I've had mine about 6 months and love it.
If you want to save the leather for special occasions, like the 035 it goes perfectly with a silicone strap.

Unfortunately the chances of Seiko offering a black titanium bracelet to match this case are next to zero.
Have just ordered a black (PVD) stainless steel bracelet that goes on a Chinese LX Landmaster homage - will post on here later after it arrives - if it fits.

Sean.


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

Madasadad said:


> Put my 035 on the oem silicone strap, far better now
> View attachment 16157150


Which size is this (22mm?) and yes where did you get it? Thanks!



Seanrm said:


> It's a beauty - my friends here call it a "Ninja Grand Seiko"!
> I've had mine about 6 months and love it.
> If you want to save the leather for special occasions, like the 035 it goes perfectly with a silicone strap.
> 
> ...


same question as above. where did you buy it? cheers


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

sidewindingroads said:


> Which size is this (22mm?) and yes where did you get it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> same question as above. where did you buy it? cheers


You can order the silicone strap through Gnomon, or probably most other Seiko ADs. It's the strap for the SNR031J.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I ordered mine through the AD. About $80 plus shipping.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Seikorookie said:


> That looks great! Where did you get it If I may ask?


From watch parts plaza in Netherlands


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

sidewindingroads said:


> Which size is this (22mm?) and yes where did you get it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> same question as above. where did you buy it? cheers


I think it’s 23mm, ordered from watch parts plaza in Netherlands


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Madasadad said:


> I think it’s 23mm, ordered from watch parts plaza in Netherlands


Are you sure? I believe they are 22mm.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> I ordered mine through the AD. About $80 plus shipping.


Whoa! Mine cost £120! Typical ripoff UK/Eu


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> Are you sure? I believe they are 22mm.











I also tried a 22mm strap this evening and it worked well too, the difference at 1mm is negligible


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

sidewindingroads said:


> Which size is this (22mm?) and yes where did you get it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> same question as above. where did you buy it? cheers


I'm not sure if I can post direct links here.
Anyway, Ali is your friend.

Any of the straight end 22mm silicone straps on there fit nicely; just choose the style you like.
I have a very nice perforated style, black with black stitching from there.
It's nice and thick (raised, central relief pattern) so not unlike the leather I was replacing
Also, same style but with white stitching which also works well with the white accents on the watch.
Just remember to order with the black clasp, in keeping with the stealth looks of the watch.
No more than around $15 for a nice silicone strap.

I have 22mm silicone curved end types too, but not tried them yet.

If you are interested in the black stainless steel (PVD) bracelet I mentioned, do a search for "Thorn LX".
You should find an homage to both of the Seiko Landmasters: SBDB029 & your SBDB023. 
You will see that the black version, like the silver, comes with a steel strap.
I was able to order just the bracelet for $49 shipped.
Dimensions look the same, but no way of telling for sure until it arrives.
If it does fit, it might be the only black bracelet option out there for the SBDB023.

Hope this helps.

Sean.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I haven’t posted in a while but I haven’t stopped wearing either of my LX’s. In fact I’ve ordered a 3rd one. I’ve got an SNR031 on the way. Here’s a stolen picture. I think it will arrive Wednesday.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Madasadad said:


> View attachment 16159302
> 
> I also tried a 22mm strap this evening and it worked well too, the difference at 1mm is negligible


There is a typo at the Watch parts plaza website. The OEM strap is 22mm.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

The OEM strap is getting hard to find. The Masters In Time website claims that it is discontinued.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Madasadad said:


> View attachment 16159302
> 
> I also tried a 22mm strap this evening and it worked well too, the difference at 1mm is





cooperpwc said:


> The OEM strap is getting hard to find. The Masters In Time website claims that it is discontinued.


 That supports my theory they are about to discontinue the range, I’d guess it was a very poor seller for them, after all, as I’ve experienced, it’s a £5k Seiko and very few people get that! DM me if you want one


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

Madasadad said:


> That supports my theory they are about to discontinue the range, I’d guess it was a very poor seller for them, after all, as I’ve experienced, it’s a £5k Seiko and very few people get that! DM me if you want one


They are lovely watches but at 5k USD you could get a tudor BB with change to spare or even a GS snowflake. My seller did say its a pretty niche market for individuals who prefer a bit more under the radar ''stealth' type of watches. Maybe the popularity will rise after its discontinued (or gives us ability to snag them at bigger discounts!)


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The LX line have always been in a special niche. I don't think I would have bought one if they used pure mechanical movements, even Hi-Beat. I've owned a Tudor Pelagos LHD concurrent with my LX and they don't overlap. They are different enough and compelling enough in their own way that they can coexist in a collection. And if they ever update the Pelagos, I'll be in line.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

sidewindingroads said:


> They are lovely watches but at 5k USD you could get a tudor BB with change to spare or even a GS snowflake. My seller did say its a pretty niche market for individuals who prefer a bit more under the radar ''stealth' type of watches. Maybe the popularity will rise after its discontinued (or gives us ability to snag them at bigger discounts!)





Ginseng108 said:


> The LX line have always been in a special niche. I don't think I would have bought one if they used pure mechanical movements, even Hi-Beat. I've owned a Tudor Pelagos LHD concurrent with my LX and they don't overlap. They are different enough and compelling enough in their own way that they can coexist in a collection. And if they ever update the Pelagos, I'll be in line.


I’ve owned both series of Pelagos (gone) and 7 black bays (6 of which are gone). 

I currently have 4 sea-dwellers, an LVc, a SMP, 5 different GS, a few SLA-line Seikos, and other watches.

This is my most-worn watch since I grabbed it in January. I like it THAT much.


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I’ve owned both series of Pelagos (gone) and 7 black bays (6 of which are gone).
> 
> I currently have 4 sea-dwellers, an LVc, a SMP, 5 different GS, a few SLA-line Seikos, and other watches.
> 
> This is my most-worn watch since I grabbed it in January. I like it THAT much.


am torn between the GS snowflake, SNR041 and 043 (for the strap lol) for my next watch. Sadly with covid the watches arent getting too much time on the wrist.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

It arrived today! I’m very pleased with my SNR031. Its very “stealth”. The visibility of the watch is excellent in all lighting condition. It’s light and the finish is amazing, just like my other SNR models. I’m very pleased with it. I’m thinking I might trade away a couple of watches and try for an SNR041 at some point. If you’re on the fence for one of these, don’t hesitate. It’s an excellent watch.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Madasadad said:


> That supports my theory they are about to discontinue the range, I’d guess it was a very poor seller for them, after all, as I’ve experienced, it’s a £5k Seiko and very few people get that! DM me if you want one


It might just mean they are discontinuing the line in the UK. From what I hear talking to the local AD that sells the LX models, they and other dealers cannot keep them in stock since people want them. it seems in the USA market they are popular. In the UK there is probably no interested in them


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Damn. That looks good.
But I don't _need_ a blackout LX diver. Really, I don't. Do I? 
The 041 is lovely, but the 043...sexy!

I've added your new SNR031 to the registry. Congratulations! You now own the most number of LX watches.


Seikorookie said:


> It arrived today! I’m very pleased with my SNR031. Its very “stealth”. The visibility of the watch is excellent in all lighting condition. It’s light and the finish is amazing, just like my other SNR models. I’m very pleased with it. I’m thinking I might trade away a couple of watches and try for an SNR041 at some point. If you’re on the fence for one of these, don’t hesitate. It’s an excellent watch.
> View attachment 16163929
> 
> View attachment 16163930


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Damn. That looks good.
> But I don't _need_ a blackout LX diver. Really, I don't. Do I?


Need is a very flexible term……


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

A little car photo studio action of my SNR049 on blue canvas


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So the local Seiko AD is having a watch fair on Friday and Sat of this week. I went on Friday and will be back on Sat to see the new stuff put out on Sat. This fair had most of the watch manufacturers that the AD carries. I got to talking with the Seiko rep and he confirmed that they are not discontinuing the LX line and are actually soon to unveil some new models on top of the ones they are selling (they are also bringing out a simple 3 hand Astron GPS watch (no extra dials like a 2nd time zone) )

He also told me that Seiko is cutting back or stopping the sales of LX models in some markets due to low sales but the USA Market is not one of them and in fact actually has more demand then product available.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> So the local Seiko AD is having a watch fair on Friday and Sat of this week. I went on Friday and will be back on Sat to see the new stuff put out on Sat. This fair had most of the watch manufacturers that the AD carries. I got to talking with the Seiko rep and he confirmed that they are not discontinuing the LX line and are actually soon to unveil some new models on top of the ones they are selling (they are also bringing out a simple 3 hand Astron GPS watch (no extra dials like a 2nd time zone)
> 
> He also told me that Seiko is cutting back or stopping the sales of LX models in some markets due to low sales but the USA Market is not one of them and in fact actually has more demand then product.


I hope that with that they introduce some new strap options. The limited number of truly compatible straps is the challenge for those of us that love these watches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

cooperpwc said:


> I hope that with that they introduce some new strap options. The limited number of truly compatible straps is the challenge for those of us that love these watches.


A black bracelet would be a compelling option.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> A black bracelet would be a compelling option.


Wouldn't it though!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> I got to talking with the Seiko rep and he confirmed that they are not discontinuing the LX line and are actually soon to unveil some new models on top of the ones they are selling (they are also bringing out a simple 3 hand Astron GPS watch (no extra dials like a 2nd time zone)
> 
> He also told me that Seiko is cutting back or stopping the sales of LX models in some markets due to low sales but the USA Market is not one of them and in fact actually has more demand then product available.


That's excellent news. Now II have reason to hold off chasing the SNR043. I'm really curious to see what else they have in store for us. Also glad to hear that they're doing well in the US. I mean, even among this little watch forum, we've bought over a quarter million dollars of LX. That's got to be a noticeable vote of confidence and viability in the market.

The plain Astron doesn't seem like something I'd be interested in. Part of the essential allure is the "space age" character to go along with the name. Maybe if they named the new models with other tech/space terms, like the Astron Uranus-Hertz.

I don't think I'll be able to make it to Little Treasury today. Just had too much other stuff pop up. But if you do go again, take some plcs and share them. It's been awhile since I've had opportunity to visit.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ve had this SNR031 for 3 days now and I’m really liking it. In typical Spring-Drive fashion, it seems to be running about .2-.3 seconds/day fast which is incredible timekeeping. I’ve become used to wearing a rubber strap which is unusual for me. It’s a great strap. Great lume and I like the way it looks on my arm. I think this one is going to be around for while.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

jpisare said:


>


That really is a gorgeous watch!👍👍


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I never get tired of looking at these LX divers. Love 'em!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone put their blacked out lx on a nato, I think my 035 would suit a think nato


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Madasadad said:


> Has anyone put their blacked out lx on a nato, I think my 035 would suit a think nato












Would likely look better on a thicker wrist though 😅


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn that looks badass.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

The blue nato looks excellent, it’ll match the blue hue of the anti reflective coating well


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

So, I’ve had this watch for a week. It really is a nice watch to wear. As a bracelet guy it has taken a while to get used to the rubber but it’s a great strap. The timekeeping is great and I love the look. I consider it a good thing that most people wouldn’t think this is an expensive watch. For those of you on the fence, I don’t regret getting this watch. I can see me wearing it as my ”roughin’ it” watch, which is most of the time. The only thing that this watch has done is make me think I need the SNR029 OR 041 as well. Here’s a photo, as every thread needs one. I also included a screen shot of the first week with my timing app for interest sake.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seikorookie said:


> I consider it a good thing that most people wouldn’t think this is an expensive watch.


To me, thats the whole point of higher end Seikos, particularly the MM300, top tunas, and now this LX series. These are watches for the NON-conspicuous watch lover who just wants an awesome watch without all the attention.

If you want attention from cheese balls, and gloating over a watch, get in line for a Rolex.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> To me, thats the whole point of higher end Seikos, particularly the MM300, top tunas, and now this LX series. These are watches for the NON-conspicuous watch lover who just wants an awesome watch without all the attention.
> 
> If you want attention from cheese balls, and gloating over a watch, get in line for a Rolex.


I couldn’t agree more. I actually have a couple of Rolexes that I don’t wear. One is an OP Date that was a grad present from my parents 33 years ago that I use as a dress watch. The other is a BLNR I bought before they were popular. I’m afraid to wear the BLNR now. I do like like it but I don’t need to be looked at.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 16175492
> 
> 
> Would likely look better on a thicker wrist though 😅


Do you have the details of the nato?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Madasadad said:


> Do you have the details of the nato?


It's a 22mm dark blue nato with PVD hardwear. That's about as much as I can tell you - I tried looking up were I got it from and could not find any purchase info in my e-mail. It may also have been bought in person at a local store.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> To me, thats the whole point of higher end Seikos, particularly the MM300, top tunas, and now this LX series. These are watches for the NON-conspicuous watch lover who just wants an awesome watch without all the attention.


Same here! My father-in-law loves to ask me about my watches and follow up that question with "how much did you spend on that?." Last time he was over, he saw my Prospex LX, and asked "what kind of watch is that?" I said "Seiko" and he just said "it looks nice."


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NoleenELT said:


> Same here! My father-in-law loves to ask me about my watches and follow up that question with "how much did you spend on that?." Last time he was over, he saw my Prospex LX, and asked "what kind of watch is that?" I said "Seiko" and he just said "it looks nice."


Oh, “It’s just a Seiko”, is my favorite line!


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello there, watchuseek, new user here.
Wanted to share with you my SNR035 on the OEM SNR031 strap.

















I bought it used and I must say it's an amazing watch. Great finishing, spring drive, yeah you know the rest. I would have prefered a straight diver instead of the GMT but I could not pass up the deal I got on this one. It only came with this strap and I must say it's probably my least favourite aspect of the watch. I see many of you say you love this strap but to me it mostly gathers dust and has high friction so its difficult to slide under cuffs which is my biggest concern. It looks good though and compliments the watch very well. I'm mostly a bracelet guy so it's a little unfortunate the black ones didn't get bracelets. Maybe it wouldn't fit the style, I don't know. Also, sorry I didn't bother to put the time 10 past 10 for the perfect capture 😅


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome, and congratulations on a lovely watch!
I wear my rubber straps during the hot seasons so no problems with dust pickup or hanging on sleeves. I'm a bracelet guy as well and with the coming of fall, my LX are back on the titanium.
Cheers


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> Welcome, and congratulations on a lovely watch!
> I wear my rubber straps during the hot seasons so no problems with dust pickup or hanging on sleeves. I'm a bracelet guy as well and with the coming of fall, my LX are back on the titanium.
> Cheers


Thanks!
Yeah I can imagine this being super great for summer. I got it by early fall but by then I had already begun wearing long sleeves. Guess I will have to wait for next summer to use it! Nah I'm just kidding. But I've been thinking about other options such as a Nato strap but I felt like it wouldnt fit due to the thickness of the LX line. However, a previous post in this thread there is the same watch on a dark bluish nato which looks very good actually. I mostly prefer solid endlinks and custom fitted straps so besides Nato I feel like the options are limited unfortunately. I feel like the gap between flat endlinks/normal straps and the case would be to big but maybe I'm wrong. 

How is the titanium bracelet though? Does it feel light compared to steel?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

ObiWanKenobi said:


> How is the titanium bracelet though? Does it feel light compared to steel?


Without a doubt. Very easy to sense the difference. However, the best effect is that the entire watch is well balanced being titanium throughout. 
Your watch has been added to the registry!


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

cooperpwc said:


> Awaiting pics!


Here you go:


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Cward85 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 16199930
> View attachment 16199931
> View attachment 16199932


Thank you. I like how the band colour matches the gold highlights of the SNR043. It looks great!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

I really love all the black ones. Unfortunately, I must part with mine. I want another toy This group is awesome. If you know anyone looking, send them my way. I can be kind to referrals. Thank you...

And yes, still love it. Fantastic watch for wearing. I just want something else more. 









***SOLD*** Seiko Prospex LX Spring Drive SNR029


Time to fund another wish list item. I really do love my Spring Drive, but I will have to be happy with my others.I bought this less that a year ago, and it was a year old. Traded my GS. I have everything as seen by the pics. Boxes, papers, warranty, all spare links, and even a mint rubber strap...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy to confirm that the black stainless steel bracelet that it is fitted to the recent homage version of the LX Landmaster fits PERFECTLY on my SNR027.
I love the black leather that it came with, and wear it with silicone in the summer, but I really wanted a metal bracelet too.
I didn't think that Seiko would ever produce a titanium option, so this one at just $49 is plenty good enough.

Sean.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Seanrm said:


> Happy to confirm that the black stainless steel bracelet that it is fitted to the recent homage version of the LX Landmaster fits PERFECTLY on my SNR027.
> I love the black leather that it came with, and wear it with silicone in the summer, but I really wanted a metal bracelet too.
> I didn't think that Seiko would ever produce a titanium option, so this one at just $49 is plenty good enough.
> 
> ...



This looks great! Could you possibly provide a link to where you purchased this bracelet?
Thanks


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

Seikorookie said:


> This looks great! Could you possibly provide a link to where you purchased this bracelet?
> Thanks


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post direct links here...

If you do a quick search on Aliexpress (or any other favorite online store) for "Thorn LX" you will see the homage versions of the 027 and the 029.
They all sell complete watches, but I contacted one seller and asked for the black bracelet only which he was happy to provide - $49 including shipping.
If you can find this seller: China FiNi diving watch Store, then he's the guy I bought mine from.

Of course it's not a top tier bracelet, but it is a perfect fit and definitely good enough.
Amazing to find anything metal to fit at all - that was a gamble on my part, but it paid off.

Hope that helps.

If not, DM me.

Sean.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Been on a nato kick lately with all my watches.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Seanrm said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post direct links here...
> 
> If you do a quick search on Aliexpress (or any other favorite online store) for "Thorn LX" you will see the homage versions of the 027 and the 029.
> They all sell complete watches, but I contacted one seller and asked for the black bracelet only which he was happy to provide - $49 including shipping.
> ...


Awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Seanrm said:


> Happy to confirm that the black stainless steel bracelet that it is fitted to the recent homage version of the LX Landmaster fits PERFECTLY on my SNR027.
> I love the black leather that it came with, and wear it with silicone in the summer, but I really wanted a metal bracelet too.
> I didn't think that Seiko would ever produce a titanium option, so this one at just $49 is plenty good enough.
> 
> ...


Excellent catch! I am in China and found this on Taobao quite easily. 








Can you please tell us: what size of springbar is this using on the strap? For those of us with the Black Sea watches (SNR031 and SNR043), I wonder if we can use this? If the strap will take a 2.5mm fatboy or 2.0mm skinny fatboy then we are good. But if the strap is drilled for a 1.87mm standard spring bar, that is a problem.


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

cooperpwc said:


> Excellent catch! I am in China and found this on Taobao quite easily.
> View attachment 16209524
> 
> Can you please tell us: what size of springbar is this using on the strap? For those of us with the Black Sea watches (SNR031 and SNR043), I wonder if we can use this? If the strap will take a 2.5mm fatboy or 2.0mm skinny fatboy then we are good. But if the strap is drilled for a 1.87mm standard spring bar, that is a problem.


The strap didn't actually come with any springbars, so I just used the ones that were on my original leather (fat to me) and they fit perfectly.
It really seems as though these Thorn LX watches are 1:1 copies in terms of dims.

Unfortunately I can't confim if it will fit on the SNR031 or SNR043.
It's a $49 gamble!
Even the seller warned me when I bought it that he didn't know if it would fit an original LX - but it does.

Sean.


----------



## saint-lnd (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't like metal bracelet for daily wear and am allergic to leather. So, I put my SNR025 on a water resistant Bandini vegan strap with an unbranded Formex butterfly deployant buckle having a quick 7mm micro-adjustment.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Seanrm said:


> The strap didn't actually come with any springbars, so I just used the ones that were on my original leather (fat to me) and they fit perfectly.
> It really seems as though these Thorn LX watches are 1:1 copies in terms of dims.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't confim if it will fit on the SNR031 or SNR043.
> ...


Much thanks for the reply. Not sure then; it sounds like a standard spring bar which would be problematic for the Black Sea editions. As you said, a $49 gamble...


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

cooperpwc said:


> Much thanks for the reply. Not sure then; it sounds like a standard spring bar which would be problematic for the Black Sea editions. As you said, a $49 gamble...


What makes you think the springbars used on the LX Landmasters are different to those used on the Black Sea editions?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seanrm said:


> What makes you think the springbars used on the LX Landmasters are different to those used on the Black Sea editions?


That's a good question. The sky and sea editions use different springbars. The sea are fat shoulderless and the land are standard shouldered. I seem to recall that someone reported the land springbars earlier in this thread. I might have to look for that post. 

The land lugs are not drilled so it could be identical to the sky watches. But I can't confirm it yet.


----------



## Seanrm (Oct 3, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> That's a good question. The sky and sea editions use different springbars. The sea are fat shoulderless and the land are standard shouldered. I seem to recall that someone reported the land springbars earlier in this thread. I might have to look for that post.
> 
> The land lugs are not drilled so it could be identical to the sky watches. But I can't confirm it yet.


Thanks for the explanation - always like to learn something new.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

^^ Yes, it is the difference between standard springbars (1.87mm * 0.8 pins) for the Land, versus fatboy (2.5mm * 1.1mm pins) for the Sea. "Skinny fatboys" (2.0mm * 1.1mm pins), like the type sold by Watchgecko, will allow most normal straps to fit on the LX Sea models. But a metal bracelet has drilled holes for the springbars, and there may be no tolerance for the difference between 1.87mm and 2.0mm thickness.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Autumn is here. The waterlilies are fading


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Sold my SD600 about a year ago, I found it just wasn’t quite as comfortable as some of my other watches. I ended up downsizing my whole collection to one watch, a Blue Pelagos which was my only watch for about a year. I sent it off for service and have been on the hunt for something to wear in the interim. 

So as fate and an impending birthday would have it, I find this new arrival on my wrist today. Still forming impressions, but so far I’m loving the lume and “light for its size” polished Titanium case. It’s definitely more wearable than the SD600. One thing I missed was the larger date font Seiko uses on the spring drive movements. Now that I’m getting older I’m finding most watches the date has been all but impossible to read, but not this one!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Hell yes. Congrats, that's beautiful! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Nice to have you aboard, BiB!
A couple of your posts about the SD600 led me to look into the LX and, well, here we are.
I'm happy to add you to the registry.


Biginboca said:


> Sold my SD600 about a year ago, I found it just wasn’t quite as comfortable as some of my other watches. I ended up downsizing my whole collection to one watch, a Blue Pelagos which was my only watch for about a year. I sent it off for service and have been on the hunt for something to wear in the interim.
> 
> So as fate and an impending birthday would have it, I find this new arrival on my wrist today. Still forming impressions, but so far I’m loving the lume and “light for its size” polished Titanium case. It’s definitely more wearable than the SD600. One thing I missed was the larger date font Seiko uses on the spring drive movements. Now that I’m getting older I’m finding most watches the date has been all but impossible to read, but not this one!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Sold my SD600 about a year ago, I found it just wasn’t quite as comfortable as some of my other watches. I ended up downsizing my whole collection to one watch, a Blue Pelagos which was my only watch for about a year. I sent it off for service and have been on the hunt for something to wear in the interim.
> 
> So as fate and an impending birthday would have it, I find this new arrival on my wrist today. Still forming impressions, but so far I’m loving the lume and “light for its size” polished Titanium case. It’s definitely more wearable than the SD600. One thing I missed was the larger date font Seiko uses on the spring drive movements. Now that I’m getting older I’m finding most watches the date has been all but impossible to read, but not this one!


Awesome watch! Congratulations!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Trying it oa Nick Mankey hook strap today…


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

So I have come full circle lol. Over 10 years ago I fitted a Sinn rubber strap to a SD600 marinemaster. Going though my old strap stash today I found some old Sinn rubber straps (U1000 to be precise) and just out of curiosity gave it a go on the LX:









So that’s pretty cool. I have the LX rubber but it doesn’t fit my flat 7.5” wrist and is actually quite uncomfortable. That LX strap comes almost straight down at almost 90 degree angle off the lugs and pinches the sides of my wrist too tightly, I think it’s better suited to smaller 6.5” wrist.

Contrarily this Sinn one angles more flatly away from the lugs and conforms to my flat wrist better, so this will be my go to rubber set up for this watch. (I guess German and Japanese wrist are sized and shaped differently lol)


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

The Lume on this watch has proven incredible and is surely better than my Pelagos which is saying a lot.

Of course I doubt I’m telling you all anything you don’t already know lol


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Yep!










Biginboca said:


> The Lume on this watch has proven incredible and is surely better than my Pelagos which is saying a lot.
> Of course I doubt I’m telling you all anything you don’t already know lol


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

1 week ownership update…

Tried to take this watch off and rotate to another one a few times this week but I’ll be damned if it isn’t back on my wrist in less than 15 mins, so it’s been worn basically 24/7 for 8 days now. 

When it first arrived I thought this thing is huge I’m not sure about this. Yesterday I tried to wear my Black Bay 41 which a lot of people on the forum complain is too big/thick and honestly the Black Bay seemed small and dinky now lol. I went back to the LX in less than 5 mins!

The LX has gained 1 second in the first week of ownership.

The bezel on this watch is incredible to use! Pure tool and super easy to grab wet or dry with perfect alignment and action… and it’s a treat for the eyes


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> 1 week ownership update…
> Tried to take this watch off and rotate to another one a few times this week but I’ll be damned if it isn’t back on my wrist in less than 15 mins, so it’s been worn basically 24/7 for 8 days now.
> Yesterday I tried to wear my...I went back to the LX in less than 5 mins!
> The LX has gained 1 second in the first week of ownership.
> The bezel on this watch is incredible to use! Pure tool and super easy to grab wet or dry with perfect alignment and action… and it’s a treat for the eyes


The SNR029 is pure magic and you're clearly experiencing it first hand.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Today is day 13 and SNR029 still hasn’t left my wrist. Last few days I’ve been enjoying it on this Nick Mankey hook strap again. On this type of elastic strap, which doesn’t have a layer behind the caseback, I find it extremely comfortable.

I have to confess I haven’t even tried out this watch on the bracelet yet lol


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> So I have come full circle lol. Over 10 years ago I fitted a Sinn rubber strap to a SD600 marinemaster. Going though my old strap stash today I found some old Sinn rubber straps (U1000 to be precise) and just out of curiosity gave it a go on the LX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks killer! I remember 10+ years ago you were the pioneer with the SD600m / U1000 strap combo. I still have mine too!

Again you’re the pioneer with the LX/ Sinn combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

You people just had to keep posting pictures of the 029…… I’m blaming all of you for me researching them and ending up finding this:


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

This watch is gorgeous. Photos don’t capture the colours. That being said, it looks dark brown or black unless it’s in bright light. I’m glad I didn’t get this LX first or I wouldn’t have purchased any of the others. I now have 4 of them…..
I'm selling the 033 though. I don’t wear it. It’s nice but, if I’m going to wear a GMT, I always seem to go for the 049. I love the dial on it.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

A couple more photos taken in natural light:


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Crazy beautiful! 
Seiko black magic: not just for their size specs on-paper. Their colors are insane too. Rarely is black just black. Or blue just blue. Etc etc.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Seikorookie said:


> You people just had to keep posting pictures of the 029…… I’m blaming all of you for me researching them and ending up finding this:





Seikorookie said:


> This watch is gorgeous. Photos don’t capture the colours. That being said, it looks dark brown or black unless it’s in bright light. I’m glad I didn’t get this LX first or I wouldn’t have purchased any of the others. I now have 4 of them…..
> I'm selling the 033 though. I don’t wear it. It’s nice but, if I’m going to wear a GMT, I always seem to go for the 049. I love the dial on it.


That SNR041 is a beautiful watch! It is the one that I drool over. It would be nice to have a Cermet LE set.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Winter is here and the seagulls have arrived. So at last has the Crocodile strap for my SNR043. I like it.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

5 days in I’m still amazed by this watch. I think it’s just friggin’ beautiful!!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Landmaster at work! On leather for the winter.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So badass. Damn.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bengendary (Aug 3, 2021)

Truly a delightful Prospex. SNR045 fresh out of the box.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Bengendary said:


> Truly a delightful Prospex. SNR045 fresh out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 16278918
> 
> View attachment 16278917


Gorgeous! Nice score there.

Today marks 29 straight days with this on my wrist.



It’s gained 5.3 seconds since I first put it on 29 days ago, which means the next time I have to unscrew the crown to adjust the date on March 1st, 2022 it’ll be about 15 seconds fast. Awesome!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Back on the watch steward elastic today…


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Sunset with a bit of snow…….


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

The Prospex LX Line lives!

"The new Seiko Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition SNR051 is one of the handsomest Prospex LX iterations to date, with finishing and capability at the pinnacle of the mainline Seiko sports watch lineup..."









Seiko Announces Prospex LX U.S. Special Edition SNR051 Watch | aBlogtoWatch

Quite lovely me thinks!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Oooooh, I wonder what they have in store for the diver!


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

Imagine a lx chrono 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

sidewindingroads said:


> Imagine a lx chrono
> 
> Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


I can see it now. Nearly as thick as it is wide.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Getting the chauffeured treatment today.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I thought everyone might be interested in the timekeeping of my SNR041. This is the most accurate Spring Drive I have had including my Grand Seiko.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys, just received my SNR049 from Japan.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard! Make yourself at home.

I'm a bit behind but I will shortly add your SNR049 and seikorookie's SNR041 to the registry.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

good2go said:


> Hey guys, just received my SNR049 from Japan.
> View attachment 16296923


Awesome watch! I know I love mine.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Biginboca said:


> So I have come full circle lol. Over 10 years ago I fitted a Sinn rubber strap to a SD600 marinemaster. Going though my old strap stash today I found some old Sinn rubber straps (U1000 to be precise) and just out of curiosity gave it a go on the LX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Biginboca I am quite intrigued by the this strap. It has a great fit on the LX Diver. Can you please post a pic that includes the clasp? There seem to be some variations around all claiming to be a Sinn U1000 strap.

Edit: I think I figured out that the issue isn't with the strap, but rather different clasps being available, i.e. Sinn versus third party. The Sinn clasp is expensive...!


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Bengendary said:


> Truly a delightful Prospex. SNR045 fresh out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 16278918
> 
> View attachment 16278917


That green LX is my absolute Grail. So unique and huge I just love it. Lucky man, congratulations mate.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

cooperpwc said:


> @Biginboca I am quite intrigued by the this strap. It has a great fit on the LX Diver. Can you please post a pic that includes the clasp? There seem to be some variations around all claiming to be a Sinn U1000 strap.
> 
> Edit: I think I figured out that the issue isn't with the strap, but rather different clasps being available, i.e. Sinn versus third party. The Sinn clasp is expensive...!


Hello, sorry it took so long to get back to you I have been wearing the watch on elastic Watch Steward straps lately but just swapped it back onto the Sinn strap and took some pics:










The clasp is the Sinn Duoflex Clasp in Satin (brushed) finish. Duoflex means it is the newer style that has a little flap inside it that opens to allow easy (no cutting) adjustment of the length of the rubber inside the clasp for swelling of wrist, or adjustment for wearing with wetsuit. (This function is rather clumsy to be honest but better than nothing.)

The version I have purchased is not just satin finished but also “Tegimented” which in Sinn speak means it had a hardening treatment that has actually proved to be quite durable. So far my clasp is completely unmarked after quite a bit of wear and bumps. In looks and durability is has proven a perfect match for the polished/brushed and diashield coated titanium of the SLA029.

I purchased the rubber U1000 straps with titanium shoulderless springbars from a German Sinn dealer for around $110 plus airmail and the clasp from Watchbuys for $250. So yes definitely not a cheap strap option at about $400 all in with shipping… but we are talking about ~ $6000 retail price watch after all! Personally I find this set up looks beautiful on it and is very comfortable and functional. I had a young woman (mid 20’s is young to me) admiring this watch I was wearing on the Sinn strap at a Christmas party last week and she asked me “Is that a Seiko”, and I replied yes and she said “That’s is a very beautiful watch.”. I can’t remember the last time I got any comments on a watch!

FYI if you want to order the clasp you will need to call watchbuys and speak to them directly. Ask for the “22 mm Silicone Rubber Clasp- Tegimented; Quick Adjust; Satin Finish - Standard model # SI-640”. They only sell it compete with the rubber pieces that won’t fit the SNR/SBDB on their website.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

@Biginboca Thanis for the reply and great pics! That is a beautiful strap.

Good to know about the "“22 mm Silicone Rubber Clasp- Tegimented; Quick Adjust; Satin Finish - Standard model # SI-640”. The sku that I have been looking at on their website is SI-998, so obviously not the right one.

The crocodile strap is getting all the wear on my SNR043 right now, but I would love a waterproof option that looks just as good. This might be it...


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Gone back to the dark side for today.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

This thing has totally dominated my wrist since it arrived. I doubt I’ve not worn it more than 3 days of the last 60 days. Just love it!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> This thing has totally dominated my wrist since it arrived. I doubt I’ve not worn it more than 3 days of the last 60 days. Just love it!


They really are amazing. I mostly switch back and forth between my 031 and 041. I find it difficult to bother with my other watches.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Joining the club with my Fauxhulk!









I do prefer this over the MM SLA019 I missed a few years ago, glad I didn't try too hard hunting that down. Titanium really helps keep the weight down for a watch of this size. Much more comfortable on the wrist compared to the top heavy SLA025.

I complain about Panerai's huge case sizes that are too large for my tiny wrist. However I don't understand why I keep buying these thick gigantic Seiko divers 😩. What is wrong with me??????


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

zztopops said:


> Joining the club with my Fauxhulk!
> View attachment 16327695
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

zztopops said:


> Joining the club with my Fauxhulk!
> View attachment 16327695
> 
> 
> ...


You are addicted to very high quality. Welcome to the party!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Timing burgers…


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok after several days of ownership some initial thoughts on my SBDB039/SNR045

Pros

Love the green color and dial combo
Titanium case, love the light weight especially on a large diver. I'm becoming a big fan of titanium for watches in general.
Spring drive
Bezel action - smooth micro ratchet action with minimal play
Unlikely to get mugged as a Hulk alternative
Cons

Hate the clasp - very crude for a $6k watch. Clasp lock is too large and pops out too easily IMO (See pic)
Trigger for bracelet micro adjustment is too sensitive
Eye visible imperfections on seconds hand and hour marker
Bezel circular edge not finished - feels like a micro version on the raw edge of freshly open tin can (See pic)
Ceramic bezel - nowhere close to the quality of a Rolex ceramic bezel. Feels very un-ceramichy... Perhaps the profile of the ceramic is too thin or flat?
Price - $6k ugh.. I bought it sight unseen to satisfy my unobtanium Hulk (maybe one day when I happen upon some significant FU $). It's seems too pricey relative to the MM300 @ $3ish or GS GMT SBGJ237 $6800 or Tudor Pelagos $4,575. Perhaps if Seiko addressed the issues noted above 1-5, I'd be less critical. But as it stands it's not a compelling value IMO due to its faults. Alas, I still generally like it as I've unwittingly become a Seiko fanboy. However I'm unlikely to recommend others looking for a diver around the $5k-ish mark. I think the Pelagos stands out as a great value proposition in that category.
Would be great if they can reduce the case thickness by a few mm
Surprised the bracelet still uses a pin and collar ... easy to resize but seems a little cheap for this price range. Maybe I lack an appreciation of its merits.
A general statement about Seiko and GS - the price increases are really getting out of hand IMO. The brand(s) are quickly diminishing as the value proposition they once were ... my 2 cents. Think I'll focus more in the vintage and neo-vintage preowned sections for my future Seiko cravings.

Apologies to the Prospex LX fam for the year end Debbie downer contribution


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My New Year's ball drop watch will be the one that started it all...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

zztopops said:


> Ok after several days of ownership some initial thoughts on my SBDB039/SNR045
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...


I, for one, think this is a pretty reasonable assessment of the quality-per-dollar assessment. 

I concur the ratcheting adjustable clasp is pretty sensitive, but I rather like it - it’s super functional and I find it comfortable. It’s stout, yes, but that fits with the overall beefy profile of the watch. If it was tiny, it wouldn’t make any sense to me. 

I’m not sure it’s fair to compare it to the green sub date (which I’ve owned for almost 8 years and still love), since the finishing on the Rolex is better (IMO). If I compare the price I paid for the SNR029, which was less than retail, vs the price I paid my AD for the LVc in 2014 - also less than retail - I’m comfortable with the value proposition. 

If I compare it to the hulk’s value today (overpriced, IMO, for what it is), I’m extremely happy with the value I’m getting from the SNR029, but that’s just me. 

I’m a former Pelagos owner and think that’s a really solid comparison - the value for the Pelagos is superb, with the COSC cert, and many people (other than me) love the clasp on it. I wish I could have found a good fit on it, but I could not.

HNY to you and everyone else on the thread!


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I’m not sure it’s fair to compare it to the green sub date (which I’ve owned for almost 8 years and still love), since the finishing on the Rolex is better (IMO). If I compare the price I paid for the SNR029, which was less than retail, vs the price I paid my AD for the LVc in 2014 - also less than retail - I’m comfortable with the value proposition.


Agree, no way was I suggesting/comparing to the Hulk. Completely different price points. Comparison was around offerings available at MSRP of +/- $1kish range. 

Happy New Year to you and everyone else too! 🎉


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

On an adventure again with my Landmaster🖤


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I was able to check out some of the other LX variations and compare them to my Sky Line recently.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Great pics, @NoleenELT. Cool stuff. The dial on the MM300 is lovely.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Out of all the watches I have this brings me by far the most joy when I wear it. It’s so interesting to look at the way the light plays on the hands and case, never gets boring. 

I also love that although it looks fresh and modern it still clearly has the identity of a classic Seiko diver, and doesn’t look derivative of any other brand.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently borrowed my friend's Rolex 116710 BLNR to do a "Batman Battle" comparison to my SNR049. I don't think that I can post a link here, but if you're interested in reading it, visit Strap Habit dot com.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

NoleenELT said:


> "Batman Battle" comparison


Good read, would be curious to see how the LX compares to brother from another mother - GS SBGJ237


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

zztopops said:


> Good read, would be curious to see how the LX compares to brother from another mother - GS SBGJ237


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed!

I'd love to have a chance to do that hands-on comparison. Earlier in the thread, I posted a pic of them side by side, but I didn't get enough of an impression of the GS to write anything about it in the few seconds I was holding it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My Seiko AD has offered me a new SNR045 for $4,600 OTD. It seems a good price and I do love titanium and SD. The green dial texture might take some acclimation. Wrist is just over 7.5 in.

Thoughts?


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Tanker G1 said:


> SNR045 for $4,600


That's a good price and you've got the girth for the case size. Cheaper than what I paid for a pre-owned piece, crap I should have shopped around.


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> My Seiko AD has offered me a new SNR045 for $4,600 OTD. It seems a good price and I do love titanium and SD. The green dial texture might take some acclimation. Wrist is just over 7.5 in.
> 
> Thoughts?


I say do it! I love mine and it’s a great price! Particularly if you love the green - it’s not a colour they are likely to bring out again anytime soon in this tier of divers. In any case at that price it will retain most if not all of its value if you change your mind later, given it’s an LE.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Good morning:
As an owner of multiple Grand Seiko watches (SBGA231, SBGJ249, SBGJ237), I intially struggled with purchasing a "Seiko" watch from the LX line. I reasoned that for a little more money, I could have the additional refinement of a GS. After much internal deliberation, I finally pulled the trigger on an SNR045 (Green). I puchased from an out of State AD, so no sales tax and free shipping. The AD was only willing to discount a maximum of 15%, so my final cost was $5,100.00. I am amazed that another subscriber was reportedly able to buy on for $4,600.00 as I cannot locate any at close to that price. Nonetheless, my watch is 06/500!!! I am SUPER excited to have it on my wrist soon. I will have no further angst about this purchase and will simply enjoy this stunning timepiece. I plan to take it on a scheduled vacation to Florida and wear it in the ocean and pool with no regard for scratches, etc., and other signs of wear.
As a previous owner of a Tudor Pelagos (I paid $4,300 total), the LX is steps above in every sense of the word. I sold the Pelagos as the self adjusting spring clasp never provided a truly comfortable fit. There were aspects of the Pelagos I enjoyed, but if you examined the dial and markers closely, you can see the cost cutting associated with materials and workmanship involved (IMHO). Furthermore, in comparison to other higher end dive watches, one only needs to examine the inflated pricing of the GO SeaQ (which I bought and sold) or Panerai Submersible, for example, to realize the value proposition of the LX line. I know that I am preaching to the choir, but just wanted to share my thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Richard LX Welcome to the forum I doubt you’ll miss the $s and you’ve bought into something truly special


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

aafanatic: Thank you for the warm welcome. Happy to be around like minded enthusiasts. I'm considering buying the SNR041 through Chrono24. Ippo Japan Watch is the seller. A little nervous about this, but I might take the chance. Reviews of this Seller seem positive.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Richard LX said:


> aafanatic: Thank you for the warm welcome. Happy to be around like minded enthusiasts. I'm considering buying the SNR041 through Chrono24. Ippo Japan Watch is the seller. A little nervous about this, but I might take the chance. Reviews of this Seller seem positive.


Before you order send them an email. Ask them to take some pics of the dial, hand alignment, etc. The should be happy to do this for you.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Palettj: Will do. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Richard LX said:


> Good morning:
> As an owner of multiple Grand Seiko watches (SBGA231, SBGJ249, SBGJ237), I intially struggled with purchasing a "Seiko" watch from the LX line. I reasoned that for a little more money, I could have the additional refinement of a GS. After much internal deliberation, I finally pulled the trigger on an SNR045 (Green). I puchased from an out of State AD, so no sales tax and free shipping. The AD was only willing to discount a maximum of 15%, so my final cost was $5,100.00. I am amazed that another subscriber was reportedly able to buy on for $4,600.00 as I cannot locate any at close to that price. Nonetheless, my watch is 06/500!!! I am SUPER excited to have it on my wrist soon. I will have no further angst about this purchase and will simply enjoy this stunning timepiece. I plan to take it on a scheduled vacation to Florida and wear it in the ocean and pool with no regard for scratches, etc., and other signs of wear.
> As a previous owner of a Tudor Pelagos (I paid $4,300 total), the LX is steps above in every sense of the word. I sold the Pelagos as the self adjusting spring clasp never provided a truly comfortable fit. There were aspects of the Pelagos I enjoyed, but if you examined the dial and markers closely, you can see the cost cutting associated with materials and workmanship involved (IMHO). Furthermore, in comparison to other higher end dive watches, one only needs to examine the inflated pricing of the GO SeaQ (which I bought and sold) or Panerai Submersible, for example, to realize the value proposition of the LX line. I know that I am preaching to the choir, but just wanted to share my thoughts. Thank you.


I think you will be quite pleased with the LX! Fantastic finishing and value. I also have a Pelagos and a SNR029. I love them equally there’s some things done better on the Tudor like the bracelet and clasp are much more to my liking, and it’s also more legible. The Seiko I only wear on elastic Nick Mankey or Sinn rubber straps because I don’t care for the bracelet. The lume on the Seiko is incredible and it’s extremely accurate running around +0.2spd while the Tudor is +0.7spd, both outstanding. I paid similar for both watches and love them equally. The service on Tudor is way better should the watch ever need it.

I also wanted to add, the Blue Tuna in my collection was purchased from IPPO Japan last month and I had a very good experience. So I would recommend them for sure. Here is my small divers collection where Seiko and Tudor get equal love!


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Biginboca: Thank you for the feedback. Great








picture of your collection!


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Richard LX said:


> picture of your collection!


Congrats on the new addition!

Curious how does the LX compare to your two other GSs? Pre-discount somewhat in the ballpark price-wise. I love the SBGJ237 and part of me wonders if I should have gone that direction instead as a better value proposition.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

zztopops: The LX series and SBGJ237 are more different than similiar IMHO, so I don't think its a fair comparison (price not withstanding). Yes, the SBGJ237 is a sporty GMT with 200m water resistance, but that's where it ends. Personally, I would never wear it in a pool or at the beach. Too many polished surfaces to scratch. Between the light play on the sapphire capped bezel and polished hands and indices, this watch sparkles and shimmers like few others. The lume is is out of this world. l wouldn't look at it as an either or situation, but rather ideally having both in one's collection. In regards to pricing, I have purchased GS from several AD's and found that Right Time Watches in Denver CO has given me the best discounts, no tax, and free overnight shipping.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

@Richard LX thanks for the reply and AD rec! I have been quite critical of the perceived value of my SNR045 and appreciate the perspective from those who have other watches to compare against. 

I may have to scratch that SBGJ237 itch this year 😁


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

zztopops said:


> @Richard LX thanks for the reply and AD rec! I have been quite critical of the perceived value of my SNR045 and appreciate the perspective from those who have other watches to compare against.
> 
> I may have to scratch that SBGJ237 itch this year 😁


You are welcome. As I stated in an earlier post, I struggled with the same issue related to my SNR045. Believe it or not, I actually took delivery of the SNR045 from Right Time, got cold feet, and returned it for the SBGJ237. While ecstatic with the GS, I felt some level of regret for returning the LX. After several days of reading every review I could find and going back and forth in my mind, I pulled the trigger (with the help of some Bourbon) and never looked back. The LX will be my daily tool watch. The one I wear in the pool, at the beach, etc. The lighter weight titanium and fit make it a perfect match for this intended use. Plus, the 045 screams, “I am here, deal with it”


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

zztopops said:


> I have been quite critical of the perceived value of my SNR045


This is sort of where I'm at. Believe it or not, I have countered the AD offer of $4,600 for a new SNR045 because I just can't seem to let myself pay more for it than the $4,500 I paid for a new SBGA229. I know it's titanium/ceramic vs SS/whatever but it's also go-with-nothing green and why in the hell is a new one of a 500 qty LE available 2+ years after release?




Richard LX said:


> Plus, the 045 screams, “I am here, deal with it”


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Tanker G1 said:


> This is sort of where I'm at. Believe it or not, I have countered the AD offer of $4,600 for a new SNR045 because I just can't seem to let myself pay more for it than the $4,500 I paid for a new SBGA229. I know it's titanium/ceramic vs SS/whatever but it's also go-with-nothing green and why in the hell is a new one of a 500 qty LE available 2+ years after release?


Understood. May I ask what AD you use. The most I can get on a new GS is 15% off.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Richard LX said:


> Understood. May I ask what AD you use. The most I can get on a new GS is 15% off.


I will PM you after my 045 saga reaches conclusion.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Good afternoon:
MAJOR UPDATE!!! As I previously stated, I have a deposit on an SNR045, but my first choice was always the SNR041, but none were available in the U.S. (or so I thought). I found an AD this morning who had a new one in stock and offered a 20% discount right out of the gate. I was so happy that I did not even counter. I bought it immediately and it will be sized and shipped today! The coloring and cermet bezel of this watchlooks amazing in pictures. as to the 045 in green, who knows, maybe I buy both.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

NoleenELT said:


> Love the strap choice!!!
> View attachment 16388148


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Richard LX said:


> Love the strap choice!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Tanker G1 said:


> I will PM you after my 045 saga reaches conclusion.


Tanker: Appreciate the offer, but no need to PM me the info. I found an AD who is willing to go the distance. Bought a new SNR041 for 20% off, a Seiko SPB147 for 30% off and he is willing to sell me a third watch (SNR045) for $4500 all in. I did NOT pull the trigger on the 045 yet for fear of my wife killing me


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

NoleenELT said:


> Where did u buy the strap?
> View attachment 16388148


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jgdill said:


> SNR041 - sporting an orange Isofrane Just purchased this watch today from an AD. Brand new. Very hard to find. Originally was going to buy the 045, but this 041 is stunning. Can’t wait. I say it is easily on par with my Grand Seiko SBGA231.
> View attachment 15780188


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Richard LX said:


> Tanker: Appreciate the offer, but no need to PM me the info. I found an AD who is willing to go the distance. Bought a new SNR041 for 20% off, a Seiko SPB147 for 30% off and he is willing to sell me a third watch (SNR045) for $4500 all in. I did NOT pull the trigger on the 045 yet for fear of my wife killing me


Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pics and impressions… 👍


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Richard, it's a StrapHabit strap. I'll DM you.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

NoleenELT said:


> Hi Richard, it's a StrapHabit strap. I'll DM you.


Thx!


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pics and impressions… 👍


Thx! This must be my lucky day. The AD sourced an SNR043 as welI. "Limited Edition" at 200 pieces like the SNR041. This time I pushed for a 25% discount and they didnt blink. Bought it immediately. The 041 is being delivered to me tomorrow and the 043 next week. I'm going to be in Cemet heaven!!!!


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

cooperpwc said:


> A package from Japan arrived this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15968316
> 
> ...


My AD's Seiko rep just sourced one of these for me. Will take delivery of it next week. Can't wait...looks beautiful in your pictures. My SNR041 arrives tomorrow. I will be in Cemet heaven


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Richard LX said:


> Thx! This must be my lucky day. The AD sourced an SNR043 as welI. "Limited Edition" at 200 pieces like the SNR041. This time I pushed for a 25% discount and they didnt blink. Bought it immediately. The 041 is being delivered to me tomorrow and the 043 next week. I'm going to be in Cemet heaven!!!!


Damn, man, congrats!


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


> Damn, man, congrats!


Thank you. Hope you are still enjoying yours. Will post pictures soon. Funny how over the past 2 years, I have bought& sold more expensive and "prestigious" Swiss and German brands. Now my "final" collection consists of 2 Grand Seiko's, 2 Seiko Prospex LX, and 1 Omega SMP. Funny how I am most happy with the current collection.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Ha! And yeah, definitely enjoying mine still. On my wrist as we speak, er type!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


>


Beautiful watch!!! Almost pulled the trigger on the 045. Still avaiable if I choose to buy a third LX over my marriage


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

So I took delivery of my SNR041 & 043. The watches are beautiful and I am loving every minute I wear them. QUESTION REGARDING BEZEL ACTION: The 041's bezel required what I thought was too much pressure to turn. I ended up washing it with warm soapy water then lubricating it with a couple of drops of oil from my hair clippers. After letting the oil set in and turning the bezel a bunch, it now easily glides around as if on Teflon bushings. 

The SNR043 was delivered today and also requires what I think is too much pressure to turn. I'm going to follow what I did previously and hope for a similar outcome. I called the AD about the issue and he said sometimes the bezel requires some "break in" time, but I have never heard of such a thing.

I am curious as to other LX's owners experience/opinion on their watches bezel action.

Thank you
Richard


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

My SNR045 seems harder to turn, compared to SRPA83's, but not that much harder. Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My SNR045 bezel is buttery smooth. It's the only SNR I have experience with so I don't know if that's the exception or the rule. Outside of the SBGA229, it's my favorite bezel action!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

My SNR029 bezel is firm and hydraulic feeling. It’s tight but really easy to grip.

To me it’s really just perfection because it won’t get knocked out of place yet is pleasant to use. By far the best bezel action I’ve had in a Seiko.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


> My SNR045 bezel is buttery smooth. It's the only SNR I have experience with so I don't know if that's the exception or the rule. Outside of the SBGA229, it's my favorite bezel action!


Thanks for the feedback. When you are wearing it on your wrist, and you grab the bezel with your opposite two fingers, does it turn easily with litlle pressure?


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> My SNR029 bezel is firm and hydraulic feeling. It’s tight but really easy to grip.
> 
> To me it’s really just perfection because it won’t get knocked out of place yet is pleasant to use. By far the best bezel action I’ve had in a Seiko.


Thx for feedback. funny how every person thus far has a different eperience within same watch line.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Richard LX said:


> Thanks for the feedback. When you are wearing it on your wrist, and you grab the bezel with your opposite two fingers, does it turn easily with litlle pressure?


Yes, very little pressure. My SLA025 requires the slightest of touch, SBGA229 opposite end in that it needs a good amount of pressure to turn. The SNR is slotted in the middle but closer to the SLA on this comparison.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


> Yes, very little pressure. My SLA025 requires the slightest of touch, SBGA229 opposite end in that it needs a good amount of pressure to turn. The SNR is slotted in the middle but closer to the SLA on this comparison.


Thank you for the prompt response. After lubricating the bezel, my SNR041 is similar to rour SNR/SLA in that it requires little pressure to turn. Final question. If you hold the watch and take a side view, if you press on the top of the bezel, is there a slight up and down sprininess?


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Richard LX said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. After lubricating the bezel, my SNR041 is similar to rour SNR/SLA in that it requires little pressure to turn. Final question. If you hold the watch and take a side view, if you press on the top of the bezel, is there a slight up and down sprininess?


Springiness


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The slightest, slightest up and down movement. Like a fraction of a mm.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


> The slightest, slightest up and down movement. Like a fraction of a mm.


Yep, mine too...thx


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Richard LX said:


> Yep, mine too...thx


Maybe a titanium thing? I feel like maybe my Shogun does the same thing. Hmm I'll have to go check.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

jpisare said:


> Maybe a titanium thing? I feel like maybe my Shogun does the same thing. Hmm I'll have to go check.


I think it is related to the design and profile of the bezel. My GS SBGA 231 in titanium has a completely different bezel profile and it also sits differently onto to the case. There is not even a very slight up and down motion on that one.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Richard LX said:


> I think it is related to the design and profile of the bezel. My GS SBGA 231 in titanium has a completely different bezel profile and it also sits differently onto to the case. There is not even a very slight up and down motion on that one.


Ah copy that.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Richard LX said:


> Thanks for the feedback. When you are wearing it on your wrist, and you grab the bezel with your opposite two fingers, does it turn easily with litlle pressure?


Hi Richard, congratulations on your two new watches! I would love to add the SNR041 to complete my LX Cermet LE collection.

I require medium pressure to move the bezel with 2 fingers. It is quite smooth though. I like the action.



Richard LX said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. After lubricating the bezel, my SNR041 is similar to rour SNR/SLA in that it requires little pressure to turn. Final question. If you hold the watch and take a side view, if you press on the top of the bezel, is there a slight up and down sprininess?


I never noticed before, but yes it is just a bit springy.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

cooperpwc said:


> Hi Richard, congratulations on your two new watches! I would love to add the SNR041 to complete my LX Cermet LE collection.
> 
> I require medium pressure to move the bezel with 2 fingers. It is quite smooth though. I like the action.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much and I appreciate your response.


cooperpwc said:


> Hi Richard, congratulations on your two new watches! I would love to add the SNR041 to complete my LX Cermet LE collection.
> 
> I require medium pressure to move the bezel with 2 fingers. It is quite smooth though. I like the action.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much and I appreciate your response


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Richard LX said:


> Thx for feedback. funny how every person thus far has a different eperience within same watch line.


I like a tight bezel that is impossible to move accidentally because I feel this is in line with how dive watches were intended to be used. A trustworthy tool you set on the surface and depend on to not move out of place in the inevitable bumps and grinds underwater with equipment and navigating obstacles.

Some guys prefer their watches to be fidget spinners they can twirl in a boring business meeting. So they want something playful and easy to operate.

I like that Seiko has opted to stay more “true to purpose” with a watch they put “professional” on the dial of. Professional diver they mean, not professional banker lol

The first owner of my watch started a thread here asking how he could lubricate the bezel because it was too tight. When I got the watch from him I found the bezel to be perfection, easy to grip but only movable with purpose. It is not a loose action that would move out of place accidentally.

So my response to your comment quoted is that the experiences of the watches are not different at all, it’s opinions we all have of them that are different.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


>


Thank you for your perspective. I agree that those of us (not me...lol) who use this watch for its actual intended purpose (diving) would require a tighter bezel. All I can say is out of the box, it was much more difficult to rotate in comparison to my Omega Seamaster Professional or Grand Seiko SBGA231. I initially rinsed the watch in warm water and it would temporarily rotate easily then revert back to requiring much more pressure to rotate. I then decided to apply a few drops of lightweight mineral oil (hair clipper lube). I let it work in and wiped the excess, which turned black. Not sure if Seiko applies dry graphite from the factory as a lubricant which would explain the black color. In any event, the bezel now glides around as if on teflon bushings while still emitting an audible click. I would now rate it as requiring the least amount of pressure to rotate out of the 3. I know this is a matter of preference, but I prefer my SNR041 the way it is now as it is mush closer to my GS & Omega.
On the other hand, my SNR043 feels like the bezel "seized up". It requires a lot of pressure to move and lube did not help. I am actually returning the watch to the AD because of this. To be honest, I am not sure what's up or what the factory intended, but I don't see how a little lube on the SNR041 could dramatically change the bezel action if thats not how it was supposed to be. I am not asserting that I am correct and you are wrong. Just relaying my experience and trying to make sense of it all. Nice NATO strap BTW.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Richard LX said:


> Nice NATO strap BTW.


Thanks. This strap is actually a Nick Mankey elastic one. I only like the Watch Steward and Mick Mankey fabric straps on the LX because the watch is so thick already anything riding underneath it just puts it over the top for thickness.

So the elastic straps besides being super comfy have the benefit of adding no height under the watch…


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> Thanks. This strap is actually a Nick Mankey elastic one. I only like the Watch Steward and Mick Mankey fabric straps on the LX because the watch is so thick already anything riding underneath it just puts it over the top bulky.
> 
> So the elastic straps besides being super comfy add no height with stacking under the watch…


Gotcha. Thx for the clarification.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Richard LX said:


> Gotcha. Thx for the clarification.


Also, if you watch the Little Treasury YouTube video on the SNR041, he describes the bezel action as "smooth & light". Enough obsessing on my part, just gonna enjoy the watch.


----------



## MRMM300 (12 mo ago)

Random question but does any know if a snr029 titanium bracelet fit on a MM300?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

MRMM300 said:


> Random question but does any know if a snr029 titanium bracelet fit on a MM300?


The SNR029 is 22mm lug width and the MM300 is 20mm lug width


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Out in the wild


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

I thought I'd share my take on the Prospex LX series given that I've somehow managed to have three in my collection at the same time, without really meaning to! They are SNR045 (Green moss pillar MM300), SNR049 (Batman Sky GMT) and SNR027 (Blacked out Landmaster). These represent all three broad variants of the LX series, and as you can probably tell I'm a big fan!










How I ended up with three LX pieces
I was originally (and still am) an admirer of the MM300 series, having owned SBDX001, SLA021 and SLA035 previously. I loved those watches, particularly the case design, handset, indices and deep-dish dial, however I did find them heavy and found the 8L35 movement to be a little inconsistent. I was looking for a green MM300 and was going to go for the SLA019, but they were becoming hard to find and the price was not coming down, so when the opportunity to get the SNR045 at a good pre-owned price, I jumped at it as a bit of a splurge.

Needless to say, with the titanium lightness, upgraded bracelet, modern styling and spring drive movement, there was no going back.

I soon after acquired the SNR049 new but discounted. It was my first GMT piece and I fell in love with the gradient dial, fully lumed sapphire bezel and the best AR coating I've ever seen. The SNR027 was a bit of an impulse purchase as it was cheap pre-owned (with a grey rubber strap instead of the original leather one).










Differences between the three
Here's some differences between the three (other than the obvious one: olour) that you may not know about if you haven't handled all three:

Water resistance is different on all three: 300m for the diver, 200m for the Landmaster and 100m for the pure GMT. This makes sense.
The thickness of the Landmaster and GMT are the same (as far as I can tell), however the diver is slightly thicker as per the picture below.
The crowns on all three are different - diver is way way chunkier and feels more solid. Landmaster has a few pinch grooves whilst the GMT has coin edge. All of these match the respective bezel edges.
The dial on the diver is set much deeper than the other two.
The AR coating on the GMT and Landmaster is really, really good. As in I can barely perceive a crystal there. I'm guessing this is because there is AR coating applied to both under and on top of the crystal. The diver seems to only have AR coating on the underside, and has less effect as a result.
The power reserve orientation is slightly different on the diver, and it has printed, not applied Seiko logo as opposed to the other two.
The bracelet on the diver and the GMT are the same in design but the GMT has polished undersides of the centrelinks, giving it a more refined, flashy look. This makes sense given the toolish nature of the diver. The clasps are also different - standard Seiko diver clasp on the diver, but a better, slim adjusting push button clasp on the GMT.
The bezels are obviously different on each, noting that the diver is ratcheted and the other two are friction bezels (no alignment issues!). The GMT's bezel is completely smooth and aligns with the crystal of the watch, which creates a continuous surface across the whole watch which I enjoy. The diver has a pokey ring and lip on the bezel which has been discussed on this thread previously. The Landmaster has a sculpted complex bezel.
Lume is stronger on the diver, as you would expect.










Conclusions
I love these watches and would recommend them to anyone who can handle their height and size (although they wear much smaller thanthe 44mm diameter would suggest). To me they represent a better mix of finishing, performance, historical connection and toolness than anything else in the Seiko/Grand Seiko lineup. For example, they are a definite step up from other Seiko divers in terms of finish, materials and movement, whilst retaining the emotional connection to Seiko's storied diver history and not being too flashy to be a tool watch. The GMT in particular I would put up against any other GMT out there, including those from GS (none of them have titanium, sapphire rotating bezel and adjustable clasp). I can definitely see the diver and GMT being keepers for me. The Landmaster I may let go of as I can't justify having two GMTs in my collection, and I am a sucker for LEs as much as I hate to admit it.

The main downside to the LX series is the size (I would prefer 40-42mm) and the difficulty of getting straps to work with these other than the OEM ones, given how tall they are at the lugs (as has also been covered in this thread previously). They are a bit of a stretch at RRP but you can get them pre-owned or at discount from an impatient AD at very decent prices, at which price point they blow the competition out of the water. I feel that the LX series has not really received the recognition it deserves amongst the community - this could be because of the RRP sticker shock, the low volumes being produced (leading to low exposure to watch enthusiasts) or the tendency for people to dismiss them as GS-wannabe pieces at GS-prices without the GS name. Whatever it is, I do hope that Seiko continues to build the LX series as these pieces represent the absolute best that Seiko has to offer going into the future (as opposed to re-issuing and re-interpreting old designs). I'd love to see a blue LX diver (probably would be ice-themed going by what they've been releasing recently).


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Great threesome, I have three LXs also, fantastic watches. Weird how the Landmaster looks so much smaller in that first picture!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

BTW on the AR - the GMT and the LandMaster use the Seiko “Super-Clear” coating, which the diver doesn’t. I don’t know if being done on both sides is part of “Super-Clear” - I hope not. I’ve had no issues with scratches or marks on mine though. I wish Seiko used it more often, it really is fantastic and adds an extra dimension to a watch.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Excellent write-up. A fantastic addition to this thread. I'm pleased to add your SNR027 to the two other watches you already have registered.
Cheers!


Commando Cotman said:


> I thought I'd share my take on the Prospex LX series given that I've somehow managed to have three in my collection at the same time, without really meaning to! They are SNR045 (Green moss pillar MM300), SNR049 (Batman Sky GMT) and SNR027 (Blacked out Landmaster). These represent all three broad variants of the LX series, and as you can probably tell I'm a big fan!
> 
> View attachment 16411127
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

My three:


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Confirming, SNR049 (already registered), SNR025, SNR031, correct?


BlueIn2Red said:


> My three:
> 
> View attachment 16411205


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes correct.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Yes correct.


Lovely set. Your watches have been added. @BlueIn2Red , you're one of our rare 3-watch owners!


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Commando Cotman said:


> I thought I'd share my take on the Prospex LX series given that I've somehow managed to have three in my collection at the same time, without really meaning to! They are SNR045 (Green moss pillar MM300), SNR049 (Batman Sky GMT) and SNR027 (Blacked out Landmaster). These represent all three broad variants of the LX series, and as you can probably tell I'm a big fan!
> 
> View attachment 16411127
> 
> ...


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

I bought the SNR033 (the GMT without the dial color gradient) two months ago, and it's the most fantastic watch I've ever had, including my Rolex GMT. The spring drive makes it fabulously accurate (about +1/4 second per day), which makes it outclass my Rolex GMT and my Accutron Astronaut (+1 to +2 seconds per day).

I can't imagine how even Rolex is the equal of this watch, except for 75 years' worth of name recognition. Any pilot would want this fabulous machine.


----------



## Richard LX (12 mo ago)

Found a great strap for the SNR045. The green is actually lume that matches the lume on the LX dial. Thinking of getting this for my SNR045. Available at HD Straps out of Vietnam. I have purchased from them before. They make quality straps at a reasonable price. What do you all think?


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Richard LX said:


> Found a great strap for the SNR045. The green is actually lume that matches the lume on the LX dial. Thinking of getting this for my SNR045. Available at HD Straps out of Vietnam. I have purchased from them before. They make quality straps at a reasonable price. What do you all think?


 That’s cool!


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Great threesome, I have three LXs also, fantastic watches. Weird how the Landmaster looks so much smaller in that first picture!


 That's actually my bad, it's because the Landmaster is further away from the camera - it's sitting flush on the table rather than on the bracelet like the other two. Although I guess the black also makes it look smaller!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

This one still getting majority of my wrist time…


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> This one still getting majority of my wrist time…


perfect


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys I'm in. Really like the Toolish look of 025


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Billy Dong said:


> Hi guys I'm in. Really like the Toolish look of 025


Congrats! It’s great, my favourite watch!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations on a lovely LX. I've added you to the registry.


Billy Dong said:


> Hi guys I'm in. Really like the Toolish look of 025
> 
> View attachment 16424737
> 
> View attachment 16424739


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what grade of titanium the LX series is made from?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

SNR025 at Furnace Creek


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Space....the final frontier


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Space....the final frontier


Is she yours? If so, let me know the model number and I'll add you to the registry.
Cheers!


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes it is. SNR051 Correct me if im wrong, is this the last variation of the Seiko Prospex LX line to be posted?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Yes it is. SNR051 Correct me if im wrong, is this the last variation of the Seiko Prospex LX line to be posted?


It is the first new model number I've had to add to the registry in a long time. You're bringing something new here.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy to oblige. I'll post an unboxing/review in the coming days.😎


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Happy to oblige. I'll post an unboxing/review in the coming days.😎


Can't wait. It'll be our first look at the US Special Edition "Moon."


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Space....the final frontier
> 
> View attachment 16437142


Oh, I like this watch. Congratulations! 

More pics please....


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, got it sized today. One more pic, I'm saving the rest for my full review.


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Okay, got it sized today. One more pic, I'm saving the rest for my full review.
> 
> View attachment 16440291


That watch should be able to survive an EVA, no problem, just like the Seiko Spacewalk did in 2008. Almost identical spring drive movement, no chronograph, bezel provides a third timezone. I have one of these things, and the accuracy is out of this world (better than Accutron and many quartz watches).


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Seiko Prospex LX Spring Drive GMT SNR051 US Special Edition Lunar 

This is my first Seiko Spring Drive but not my first Seiko. Thanks to Chris at Little Treasury Jewlers. I really love the presentation box.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

I won't go into the detailed specs of the watch, as they have been extensively covered already. Suffice it to say, it's all about the dial and some subtle differences between the other models. Since the SNR051 is themed around space travel and the moon, Seiko choose to create a textured gray dial that seems to be a cross between the winter and snowflake dials on some Grand Seikos.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

Motorcityjoe said:


> View attachment 16451585


Is this a limited edition? Do you have any caseback pics?


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

The SNR051 is not limited like some of the other models but is the first Special Edition that I have read about recently. There is an Anniversary Edition as well. SBDB033 is a Gundam edition. There are 2 for sale on Ebay right now if you are curious. Otherwise, mine just has Special Edition printed on the case back. I like how the lumed bezel changes color from black to grey in different lighting conditions. Same excellent Zeratsu polishing and brushed titanium surfaces.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Swapped the original bracelet for my SNR029 for the bracelet from the SNR033. I liked the smaller, thinner clasp so that it fit more easily under shirt sleeves. I found out the SNR033 bracelet uses standard thickness springbars while the SNR029 uses the fat ones. I had to swap endlinks between the bracelets, but that was a simple job to do with a bracelet pin pusher tool.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

HABUMIKE said:


> I have one of these things, and the accuracy is out of this world (better than Accutron and many quartz watches).


You got that right. Seven days after receiving the watch and setting it using atomic time, mine is +2.0s. Forgot to add customary Lume shot. If the SNR049 is the Batman then I hereby dub the SNR051 the Silver Surfer 🏄‍♂️


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Motorcityjoe said:


> You got that right. Seven days after receiving the watch and setting it using atomic time, mine is +2.0s. Forgot to add customary Lume shot. If the SNR049 is the Batman then I hereby dub the SNR051 the Silver Surfer 🏄‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 16454832


It's a fabulous watch, man. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m wearing this today. This watch likely gets the most wear of my watches. Such an easy watch to wear and I still love the colours!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lovely watch, tried last year in the AD...
Walked out with a blue mm300 as I wanted a blue dial...
If I ever get one LX it would be the one you have 










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Trying to get a 033 slim Buckle for my 025. I found one online seller who got a brand new bracelet in stock. Is this looks genuine?


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Billy Dong said:


> Trying to get a 033 slim Buckle for my 025. I found one online seller who got a brand new bracelet in stock. Is this looks genuine?
> View attachment 16467713
> View attachment 16467714


Yes it certainly looks the same


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Seikorookie said:


> Yes it certainly looks the same


Yea. I've placed the order. hopefully I can get it by end of the week


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Lume check. Not as good as diver. But it still pretty good.


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

SNR031. Was originally looking at an omega and GS. Never really considered these but bought it on a whim and glad I did.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

On leather, _gasp!_


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

jpisare said:


> On leather, _gasp!_


SO love the seiko hulk, I would prefer this over the Rolex any day, nice piece!!


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Tuna holic said:


> SO love the seiko hulk, I would prefer this over the Rolex any day, nice piece!!





Tuna holic said:


> SO love the seiko hulk, I would prefer this over the Rolex any day, nice piece!!


Far more accurate than the Rolex, that's for sure!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Sold my SNR031 and replaced it with a SNR043J1. Here it is on my 6.5 inch wrist. I was hunting around for a single-fold omega-style deployant clasps but couldn't find one that could accommodate Seiko's thick stock strap.

Finally managed to get a doxa deployant clasp to fit it. The shorter side of the strap could be a bit longer so that it sits on my wrist better.

Waiting to receiving a Sinn 22mm rubber strap to see how it fits.

Vimeo vid on wrist here


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

erasershavings said:


> Sold my SNR031 and replaced it with a SNR043J1. Here it is on my 6.5 inch wrist. I was hunting around for a single-fold omega-style deployant clasps but couldn't find one that could accommodate Seiko's thick stock strap.
> 
> Finally managed to get a doxa deployant clasp to fit it. The shorter side of the strap could be a bit longer so that it sits on my wrist better.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

That is an interesting clasp to use with the stock strap.

I have the Sinn U1000 strap on the way too. I am looking forward to putting it on my SR043.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

cooperpwc said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That is an interesting clasp to use with the stock strap.
> 
> I have the Sinn U1000 strap on the way too. I am looking forward to putting it on my SR043.


nice! looking forward to your pics of your sinn strap and clasp. Are you using a sinn clasp too?


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

erasershavings said:


> nice! looking forward to your pics of your sinn strap and clasp. Are you using a sinn clasp too?


I have a simple steel third party clasp coming with it. This will work but it is nothing fancy.

I also have a 22mm Strapcode clasp with black DLC coating. I am not sure if it will fit the thickness of the Sinn strap, but I am hopeful. If so, it should look quite good.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

NoleenELT said:


> Does anyone know what grade of titanium the LX series is made from?


I'm pretty sure its grade 5 titanium.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Motorcityjoe said:


> I'm pretty sure its grade 5 titanium.


As far as we can tell from the available information, Grand Seiko is grade 5 uncoated. Seiko and LX are grade 5 Diashield coated.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> As far as we can tell from the available information, Grand Seiko is grade 5 uncoated. Seiko and LX are grade 5 Diashield coated.


Thanks!!


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

You guys have any recommendations for a strap? I don't have the OEM leather, however I have the OEM rubber strap for the black diver LX, but it's a little cumbersome during winter due to high friction against cuffs. So I've been rolling with this diver strap from Zuludiver but I'm not 100% satisfied. Normally I'm a bracelet guy but finding a black one seems near impossible. I've been thinking if maybe a mesh band could fit, or would it be to small for this bigger watch? I've also thought about some kind of fabric strap but I'm not sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

If I were looking for an aftermarket bracelet, including black options, I'd go with StrapCode. I've owned about a dozen of their bracelets and I've been happy. You'd be targeting their straight end items.


ObiWanKenobi said:


> You guys have any recommendations for a strap? I don't have the OEM leather, however I have the OEM rubber strap for the black diver LX, but it's a little cumbersome during winter due to high friction against cuffs. So I've been rolling with this diver strap from Zuludiver but I'm not 100% satisfied. Normally I'm a bracelet guy but finding a black one seems near impossible. I've been thinking if maybe a mesh band could fit, or would it be to small for this bigger watch? I've also thought about some kind of fabric strap but I'm not sure. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 16480542


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

Ginseng108 said:


> If I were looking for an aftermarket bracelet, including black options, I'd go with StrapCode. I've owned about a dozen of their bracelets and I've been happy. You'd be targeting their straight end items.


I have a bracelet for another watch from StrapCode but I'm not the biggest fan of straight ends, but I guess it's inevitable with this more rare series of watches


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

ObiWanKenobi said:


> I have a bracelet for another watch from StrapCode but I'm not the biggest fan of straight ends, but I guess it's inevitable with this more rare series of watches


I prefer baracelets as well, but if I have to go strap I usually go Cinturini 300 L


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

ObiWanKenobi said:


> You guys have any recommendations for a strap? I don't have the OEM leather, however I have the OEM rubber strap for the black diver LX, but it's a little cumbersome during winter due to high friction against cuffs. So I've been rolling with this diver strap from Zuludiver but I'm not 100% satisfied. Normally I'm a bracelet guy but finding a black one seems near impossible. I've been thinking if maybe a mesh band could fit, or would it be to small for this bigger watch? I've also thought about some kind of fabric strap but I'm not sure. What do you guys think?


I wonder how a heavy steel bracelet would feel on a light titanium watch? I've been wearing mine in some different rubber and canvas options. I'll drop you a DM.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

SNR033 Bracelet has arrived today. I really like the on wrist feeling of this low profile buckle.


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmmnmm

42mm, Co-Axial, 300mm, 55hr power reserve $5700


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New watch day. After an extended back and forth with the AD, I was able to pick up a new SNR045 for a great price. It was delivered this morning.

What an absolute beast. I love it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PMMD (10 mo ago)

Tanker G1 said:


> New watch day. After an extended back and forth with the AD, I was able to pick up a new SNR045 for a great price. It was delivered this morning.
> 
> What an absolute beast. I love it.
> View attachment 16497506


Beautiful piece. Did you compare it to the MM300 "Kermit" at all? Had thought of picking one of those up while I wait for my SNR049 Sky to arrive.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I’ve owned my LX SNR041 (violet gold cermet LE) for about a year and a half now. I’ve bought and sold upwards of 200 watches, from micros to Omega/IWC/GS. The LX is my favorite watch I’ve ever owned, and my favorite dive watch on the planet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMMD (10 mo ago)

AustinOX said:


> I’ve owned my LX SNR041 (violet gold cermet LE) for about a year and a half now. I’ve bought and sold upwards of 200 watches, from micros to Omega/IWC/GS. The LX is my favorite watch I’ve ever owned, and my favorite dive watch on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a stunning piece! I am excited by the prospect of my incoming SNR049 and suspect it will get more wrist time than my Rolexes, Omegas, and Breitlings. At least initially.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

PMMD said:


> Beautiful piece. Did you compare it to the MM300 "Kermit" at all? Had thought of picking one of those up while I wait for my SNR049 Sky to arrive.


I have a few MM300s and didn't really want another so no. I did shop the green SLA019 when I started looking at MM300s but didn't want to pay the asking price at the time. 

Wondering what a titanium MM300 would be like is what got me taking a fresh look at the SNR range. I reached out to my AD and somewhat surprisingly he had the 045. He missed my counteroffer email so when he didn't respond I figured I had either pissed him off or it was sold. So I bought an SLA055. At 42.6mm and 13mm thick it wears like a dream on my 7.5 wrist. It has the same handset and a few other design elements of the SNR. 

A few weeks later when the AD reached out and said he missed my email and still had the 045 available at my counter, I jumped on it. It's bigger than a MM300 but I really like how it wears. 









I'm a big fan of Spring Drive as well. The SNR and SLA055 have taken MM300s out of my top three:


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> I have a few MM300s and didn't really want another so no. I did shop the green SLA019 when I started looking at MM300s but didn't want to pay the asking price at the time.
> 
> Wondering what a titanium MM300 would be like is what got me taking a fresh look at the SNR range. I reached out to my AD and somewhat surprisingly he had the 045. He missed my counteroffer email so when he didn't respond I figured I had either pissed him off or it was sold. So I bought an SLA055. At 42.6mm and 13mm thick it wears like a dream on my 7.5 wrist. It has the same handset and a few other design elements of the SNR.
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more about the sla055. it really wears so well and the everbrilliant steel really pops in photos on wrist


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

AustinOX said:


> I’ve owned my LX SNR041 (violet gold cermet LE) for about a year and a half now. I’ve bought and sold upwards of 200 watches, from micros to Omega/IWC/GS. The LX is my favorite watch I’ve ever owned, and my favorite dive watch on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had one since they first came out, and totally agree! Try it on an orange Isofrane.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

AustinOX said:


> I’ve owned my LX SNR041 (violet gold cermet LE) for about a year and a half now. I’ve bought and sold upwards of 200 watches, from micros to Omega/IWC/GS. The LX is my favorite watch I’ve ever owned, and my favorite dive watch on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I‘ve had this watch for about 8 months and I definitely wear it the most. They’re just gorgeous and very practical.
cheers!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

jgdill said:


> I've had one since they first came out, and totally agree! Try it on an orange Isofrane.


I have a handful of Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber NATO straps, and I’ve been meaning to try it on burgundy. I’ll have to throw it on the orange one too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Any suggestions for a curved/fitted lug rubber strap like this Omega for the SNR045? Preferably in green.


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, thanks for posting so much about this beautiful series of watches. I have had a SNR033 before but somehow the fit of the bracelet wasn’t just right for me. Even with micro adjustment in the clasp it was either a bit too loose or a bit too tight for comfort. I have worn it on a Zuludiver rubber band but in the end it was just frustrating, so I sold my Batman-San. 










Like a lot of you here in this thread I can also look back to a rich history of beautiful (dive) watches. The under-the-radar factor of this Seiko has though I sold it never stopped to amaze me. I am blessed to own a few other pieces that I’d consider higher end of luxury yet under the radar and last week I pulled the trigger on a nearly unworn SNR035. And now, waiting for it to be shipped on Monday, I keep on crawling through this thread - looking at beautiful pictures, inspiration and information. Had to register because of this thread


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

uhrbbman said:


> Even with micro adjustment in the clasp it was either a bit too loose or a bit too tight for comfort. I have worn it on a Zuludiver rubber band but in the end it was just frustrating, so I sold my Batman-San.


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

And here it is:








What a great watch. I’m not the biggest fan of the strap although the clasp is really nice - so I improvised it for today on an Erika MN and I’m pretty happy with the result 

















Great to enjoy that smooooooooth second hand again that only Spring Drive can deliver


----------



## scarpeitokei (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the amazing info. I need to study it now...😅


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, a couple weeks ago, I joined the MM300 and LX club! I need to post some side-by-side shots.


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

Looks like the SNR031 rubber strap is not available before mid of *August* - that’s what Seiko told me and an official distributor in Germany. Does anyone have a source where it’s readily available (maybe even in Europe)?


----------



## Wrinklee (10 mo ago)

These are beautiful! I actually just learned about the LX line. They seem as rare if not more rare than GS?


----------



## PMMD (10 mo ago)

In love with my new Skyline!


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Off the top: Kudos to @Biginboca for discovering that the Sinn U1000 strap fits the Prospex LX watches! It is a winner IMO.

Mine arrived last week. It had a $20 third party clasp that wasn't wonderful. However, it was enough to demonstrate that I like this strap on the SNR043 a lot. So I ordered a 22mm black Sinn clasp. (It isn't "quick adjust". You cut it it to size and that is that; there are no adjustments - fine or otherwise. But it seems that I got the perfect fit - so far - early days...).

The U1000 strap and black clasp sure look great on my SNR043. Here are some pics:


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

cooperpwc said:


> Off the top: Kudos to @Biginboca for discovering that the U1000 strap fits the Prospex LX watches! It is a winner IMO.
> 
> Mine arrived last week. It had a $20 third party clasp that wasn't wonderful. However, it was enough to demonstrate that I like this strap on the SNR043 a lot. So I ordered a 22mm black Sinn clasp. (It isn't "quick adjust". You cut it it to size and that is that; there are no adjustments - fine or otherwise. But it seems that I got the perfect fit - so far - early days...).
> 
> The U1000 strap and black clasp sure look great on my SNR043. Here are some pics:


Dang that looks killer. That is the only way to wear that watch IMO!


----------



## Choblogs (10 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> Hello, sorry it took so long to get back to you I have been wearing the watch on elastic Watch Steward straps lately but just swapped it back onto the Sinn strap and took some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just picked up my snr043 and glad I came across your post as I’m used to wearing bracelets so find a traditional buckle a bit annoying.

I just wanted to ask, you bought your strap and clasp separately but I saw on Sinn’s website that they sell the whole thing. Are you saying that the strap that comes with the clasp doesn’t fit and a separate strap need to be bought?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Choblogs said:


> just picked up my snr043 and glad I came across your post as I’m used to wearing bracelets so find a traditional buckle a bit annoying.
> 
> I just wanted to ask, you bought your strap and clasp separately but I saw on Sinn’s website that they sell the whole thing. Are you saying that the strap that comes with the clasp doesn’t fit and a separate strap need to be bought?


Any strap made for the U1000 should fit regardless of the clasp. I just wanted a brushed tegimented clasp to match my watch. This style of clasp was never offered for the U1000 so had to do a mix and match. The U1000 was a bead blasted or black case watch.

BTW if anyone wants my U1000 rubber and brushed tegimented clasp I’m going to offer it up for sale. I’m selling my SNR029 and going to offer the Sinn strap/clasp separately but just haven’t gotten around to listing it for sale yet.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

cooperpwc said:


> ...(It isn't "quick adjust". You cut it it to size and that is that; there are no adjustments - fine or otherwise....).


In the interest of full information: the Sinn 22mm black deployant buckle that I bought for my U1000 strap has a dive extension of about 1.5 cm. It just took me a while to discover it...


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

Adding some contrast with the Erika Original.


----------



## Choblogs (10 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> Any strap made for the U1000 should fit regardless of the clasp. I just wanted a brushed tegimented clasp to match my watch. This style of clasp was never offered for the U1000 so had to do a mix and match. The U1000 was a bead blasted or black case watch.
> 
> BTW if anyone wants my U1000 rubber and brushed tegimented clasp I’m going to offer it up for sale. I’m selling my SNR029 and going to offer the Sinn strap/clasp separately but just haven’t gotten around to listing it for sale yet.


Made some enquiries at Sinn and they have black as well as the regulars tell bracelets for U1000. Also you can obviously get a black clasp with the rubber strap but I think the clasps for the bracelet might not be quick release like the one for the rubber strap.

black bracelet is €420 and black clasp with rubber strap is €330 plus €20 shipping etc


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I 


Choblogs said:


> Made some enquiries at Sinn and they have black as well as the regulars tell bracelets for U1000. Also you can obviously get a black clasp with the rubber strap but I think the clasps for the bracelet might not be quick release like the one for the rubber strap.
> 
> black bracelet is €420 and black clasp with rubber strap is €330 plus €20 shipping etc


I doubt the Sinn bracelet would fit the LX. The rubber strap is what I was referring to.


----------



## Choblogs (10 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> I
> 
> 
> I doubt the Sinn bracelet would fit the LX. The rubber strap is what I was referring to.


That’s a shame but the rubber one has the better clasp anyway. Hope their sizing is correct as you have to give your wrist diameter for a quote.

Wish Seiko would actually give a few more choices for bracelets and bands.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Choblogs said:


> Hope their sizing is correct as you have to give your wrist diameter for a quote.


That would be a standard questions for all band inquiries on their website. In the case of the U1000 silicone band, it is sold full sized and you cut it to size yourself.


----------



## Dundertrumpen (10 mo ago)

I am so close to pulling the plug and importing an SNR049J1 from Japan (I am based in mainland China so the shipping cost is negligble). But I am a little concerned about one thing.

The Japanese seller lists the watch as an SBDB041, and when googling it seems as if SBDB041 is the JDM reference number, while SNR049J1 is for the international market. Is this in any way shape of form a cause for concern?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Dundertrumpen said:


> I am so close to pulling the plug and importing an SNR049J1 from Japan (I am based in mainland China so the shipping cost is negligble). But I am a little concerned about one thing.
> 
> The Japanese seller lists the watch as an SBDB041, and when googling it seems as if SBDB041 is the JDM reference number, while SNR049J1 is for the international market. Is this in any way shape of form a cause for concern?


Both reference numbers are for the same watch, so no cause for concern regarding that.


----------



## Dundertrumpen (10 mo ago)

Tanker G1 said:


> Both reference numbers are for the same watch, so no cause for concern regarding that.


Thank you for the reply, you're likely going to be reason I am about to be $4,500 poorer (although admittedly a lot happier).


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Wearing this again………..easy to read, easy to wear and it looks amazing. Tough to beat…….


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

uhrbbman said:


> Looks like the SNR031 rubber strap is not available before mid of *August* - that’s what Seiko told me and an official distributor in Germany. Does anyone have a source where it’s readily available (maybe even in Europe)?


No one who knows someone who knows?


----------



## PapaRappa (10 mo ago)

It took a bit of work but I finally picked up my first new Seiko last weekend. It’s been one week to the day and I love this watch. I’m sold on the Spring Drive. What a movement and what a mesmerizing second hand sweep.

I started my Saturday by having the luck of visiting 2 stores in the Bay Area that had the Seiko GMT Batman Skyline (SNR049) in stock. First one had JUST got one in. Imagine my disappointment that the chapter ring was misaligned, by quite a bit. Plus the hour and GMT hands were also misaligned. I passed and went to the second store. A second new SNR049 and it also had a misaligned chapter ring. Sadly, I passed and left the store. I made my way to a Grand Seiko dealer in the Bay Area. I thought I’d take a look at those and while the ones I could afford were cool, I just loved that Batman look and the gradient dial.

Imagine my surprise when they had a used SNR049!! Not only that, it was perfectly aligned for hour, minute, GMT, and chapter ring! And I got a killer deal on it as it was used.
There was some kismet in this find, this is my watch, 2day, 2morrow, and 4ever.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

uhrbbman said:


> Looks like the SNR031 rubber strap is not available before mid of *August* - that’s what Seiko told me and an official distributor in Germany. Does anyone have a source where it’s readily available (maybe even in Europe)?


I have a new never worn, keeper still wrapped in the plastic SNR031 rubber strap that I would be willing to sell. PM me if you want it


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

PapaRappa said:


> It took a bit of work but I finally picked up my first new Seiko last weekend. It’s been one week to the day and I love this watch. I’m sold on the Spring Drive. What a movement and what a mesmerizing second hand sweep.
> 
> I started my Saturday by having the luck of visiting 2 stores in the Bay Area that had the Seiko GMT Batman Skyline (SNR049) in stock. First one had JUST got one in. Imagine my disappointment that the chapter ring was misaligned, by quite a bit. Plus the hour and GMT hands were also misaligned. I passed and went to the second store. A second new SNR049 and it also had a misaligned chapter ring. Sadly, I passed and left the store. I made my way to a Grand Seiko dealer in the Bay Area. I thought I’d take a look at those and while the ones I could afford were cool, I just loved that Batman look and the gradient dial.
> 
> ...


Love the story! Congrats.


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> I have a new never worn, keeper still wrapped in the plastic SNR031 rubber strap that I would be willing to sell. PM me if you want it


Thank you  @Niko and I closed a deal on it already. Looking forward to post the pics!


----------



## ObiWanKenobi (Oct 21, 2021)

Switched back to the SNR031 strap the other day. Better than I remember


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Stealth mode today. Love this watch…..


----------



## uhrbbman (10 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@PapaRappa Welocome to the forum So glad that you grabbed your 4ever watch


----------



## Breck (May 19, 2012)

Happy to join the club here with my just-arrived SNR041 #057/200. With a Seiko LX and Golf R, it's fair to say that I have a soft spot for "sleepers".


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Breck said:


> Happy to join the club here with my just-arrived SNR041 #057/200. With a Seiko LX and Golf R, it's fair to say that I have a soft spot for "sleepers".


Great watch! Love mine. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Apologies for my tardiness in putting up the new watches and their owners. You have now been added to the registry on the first post of this thread. Welcome to the Seiko LX club!

@Alex SBD and his SNR031
@erasershavings and his SNR043
@Tanker G1 and his SNR045
@uhrbbman and his SNR035
@PMMD and his SNR049
@PapaRappa and his SNR049
@Breck and his SNR041
The total registered count is *63* watches with a total MSRP of *$362,500*. Eleven models are represented, at present, this comprises all of the LX models thus far released by Seiko.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

So I have now sold all my other watches except my SNR029. A few years ago I did the same thing and landed with a Blue Pelagos that I wore daily for about a year.

It’s going to be interesting to see how the SNR holds up to everyday all occasion use. It’s a little bigger than I would like as an “only” watch but is a home run in every other way. Going to keep it on the Sinn rubber for the foreseeable future and I plan on keeping it as my only for a long time, maybe a year also just to see how we get along. It’s been gaining about 1 second per week so should be within a minute of correct time when I’m ready to try another watch lol


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Billy Dong said:


> SNR033 Bracelet has arrived today. I really like the on wrist feeling of this low profile buckle.
> View attachment 16484274
> View attachment 16484275


Are we able to order that clasp and would it fit the SNR029 bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

I am looking at both the SNR029 and the SLA057. Need to drop by the local AD to check both out to see which would fit me better.

Have not really purchased any high end Seiko as of yet and I am wondering if we can haggle on the price? 

What kind of discount should I be expecting on the above mentioned models? 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

ice_man said:


> Are we able to order that clasp and would it fit the SNR029 bracelet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes. This clasp can be use on SNR029. But you need to order the whole bracelet.
If you got aliexpress domestic account then you are able to order the bracelet. Because they don’t ship internationally.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Billy Dong said:


> Yes. This clasp can be use on SNR029. But you need to order the whole bracelet.
> If you got aliexpress domestic account then you are able to order the bracelet. Because they don’t ship internationally.


Do you happen to know the part or item number?

I am in the US, so I guess it’s not doable?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

ice_man said:


> Do you happen to know the part or item number?
> 
> I am in the US, so I guess it’s not doable?
> 
> ...


 I don’t have a parts number for it. I gave seller model number of the watch which is “SNR033.
“Taotao.com” is the site I purchase from. But you have to be a Chinese resident to order from this site. (I ask my friend to place the order for me)
I suggest you ask your local seiko dealer if you live in US. Ginseng108 ordered his bracelet from the dealer.
In Australia, seiko dealer not be able to order the parts for LX series. That’s why I try to find them from overseas.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Billy Dong said:


> I don’t have a parts number for it. I gave seller model number of the watch which is “SNR033.
> “Taotao.com” is the site I purchase from. But you have to be a Chinese resident to order from this site. (I ask my friend to place the order for me)
> I suggest you ask your local seiko dealer if you live in US. Ginseng108 ordered his bracelet from the dealer.
> In Australia, seiko dealer not be able to order the parts for LX series. That’s why I try to find them from overseas.


My novice knowledge of taobao.com (I'm assuming that's what you meant) is there are "broker" sites that non-Chinese residents can use to purchase through. So you can't purchase through TB directly rather these broker sites. I think I have that correct anyway.....


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

jpisare said:


> My novice knowledge of taobao.com (I'm assuming that's what you meant) is there are "broker" sites that non-Chinese residents can use to purchase through. So you can't purchase through TB directly rather these broker sites. I think I have that correct anyway.....


Yes. You are right. It’s “Taobao.com” Thanks for correct me.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I’ve owned this watch for almost two years and saw new colors tonight while dragging my trash can to the road. I couldn’t quite capture the purple/lavender, but I can’t believe it’s still surprising me. Definitely my #1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Such a ridiculously cool bezel insert.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

2 weeks of 24/7 wearing and it’s +1.9 seconds. Definitely keeps better time on the wrist I guess it likes the warmth, it was +6-8 seconds per month when worn part time in a rotation…


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Welllll…..I flipped my 045 last year, as never really jelled with the green….

but, and I am not a “rebuyer”, I did feel a whole in my collection and after shopping around, will be adding a 029 into the fold, hopefully by the end of the week….


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't go wrong with any of the LX pieces imo. They offer such a great value and selection.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Today is day 28 with this on 24/7. It’s now gained 4.1 seconds which I can’t complain about at all lol. I think if this watch was 1mm smaller in each dimension it would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back in the fold…..arrived, sized and on wrist……had forgotten just how light these are!


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Biginboca said:


> Any strap made for the U1000 should fit regardless of the clasp. I just wanted a brushed tegimented clasp to match my watch. This style of clasp was never offered for the U1000 so had to do a mix and match. The U1000 was a bead blasted or black case watch.
> 
> BTW if anyone wants my U1000 rubber and brushed tegimented clasp I’m going to offer it up for sale. I’m selling my SNR029 and going to offer the Sinn strap/clasp separately but just haven’t gotten around to listing it for sale yet.


Did you ever sell your U1000 strap and clasp? What length was it cut to? I have the SNR043 that I would be interested in putting it on. How soft/comfortable is the the rubber... I have mine on the isofrane but I love the look of this setup... Was to thinking it would be way cool if the clasp was like the Breitling clasp that had the extension....


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Cward85 said:


> Did you ever sell your U1000 strap and clasp? What length was it cut to? I have the SNR043 that I would be interested in putting it on. How soft/comfortable is the the rubber... I have mine on the isofrane but I love the look of this setup... Was to thinking it would be way cool if the clasp was like the Breitling clasp that had the extension....


SNR043 on the U1000 silicone strap is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

May the 4th be with you gents…..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> May the 4th be with you gents…..
> 
> View attachment 16609103


The force is strong with this one


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

………and running +1sec since she landed, so .25spd……


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi guys,
I really like these watches and nearly pull the trigger
What I’m worried about is how much is the hight a problem in everyday life? wearing long sleeves and hitting door frames? 
Please share your experiences with me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gazdaki said:


> Hi guys,
> I really like these watches and nearly pull the trigger
> What I’m worried about is how much is the hight a problem in everyday life? wearing long sleeves and hitting door frames?
> Please share your experiences with me.
> ...


No issues for me…….

yes it’s tall, but I do find the case shape hugs rather than sits on my wrist.

taking a pic down the arm isn’t easy, but one is below, and you can see how it’s sitting……now for context, I have a 7.5” flatish wrist and am a lefty……..

worth noting that these are very light……very light……it’s noticeable going from my Orient OSD to the LX…


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Gazdaki said:


> Hi guys,
> I really like these watches and nearly pull the trigger
> What I’m worried about is how much is the hight a problem in everyday life? wearing long sleeves and hitting door frames?
> Please share your experiences with me.


Which model(s) are you considering?

I have a LX diver so I can only speak to my short time (2 months) with it. It's amazing and I love it but like Maddog1970 I have a 7.5 inch (19 cm) wrist. There aren't many 300m divers that are going to easily slip under a shirt cuff and I've bashed even the thinnest of my watches on door frames. Avoiding that is a learned behavior. It's definitely tall but the depth of the dial is simply cool.  It's quickly become one of my favorites and I'd have to dump a lot of watches from my collection before I'd considering getting rid of it.

If you've got the wrist for it, the LX watches are pretty damn nice.


----------



## Shalako (Oct 4, 2007)

Another owner of the SNR041 reporting in, I own a lot of nice divers, Rolex DSSD JC, Omega Planet Ocean and a Ploprof but this one has been my favourite ever since I got it.


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> Which model(s) are you considering?
> 
> I have a LX diver so I can only speak to my short time (2 months) with it. It's amazing and I love it but like Maddog1970 I have a 7.5 inch (19 cm) wrist. There aren't many 300m divers that are going to easily slip under a shirt cuff and I've bashed even the thinnest of my watches on door frames. Avoiding that is a learned behavior. It's definitely tall but the depth of the dial is simply cool.  It's quickly become one of my favorites and I'd have to dump a lot of watches from my collection before I'd considering getting rid of it.
> 
> If you've got the wrist for it, the LX watches are pretty damn nice.


I’m considering SNR031.

I have 17 cm wrist and I’m not worried about how it sits or looks on my hand, because I like it how it looks and sits 
I was just wondering about practicality and if you hit door frames more often then with thiner watches, which happens to me regularly 
Thank you all for sharing your experiences


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My beloved Landmaster!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Strap goes on in anticipation of warm weather!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On Seiko PADI rubber


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Apr 17, 2012)

Biginboca said:


> I have a new never worn, keeper still wrapped in the plastic SNR031 rubber strap that I would be willing to sell. PM me if you want it


Shoot me a PM if you can, I was trying to reply to your thread on the SNR029J1 and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

EspionageStudio.Com said:


> Shoot me a PM if you can, I was trying to reply to your thread on the SNR029J1 and it wouldn't let me.


Hey, that strap is now sold sorry


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the SNR029J1, my only gripe is a minor one but I wish the crown looked like the MM300. I've been hunting for a deal on one... Thank you all for posting the pics and info so I can drool ;-)


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

This bad boy is still #1 in my rotation.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I finally got my hands on a Prospex LX to photograph, and I was lucky that I was able to borrow my favorite piece of the series - SNR049J1.

I was blown away by this watch, and I hope that Grand Seiko adopts this clasp on some of their sportier watches 🤞


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another short clip with the SNR049J1, this time doing a side-by-side comparison with my Grand Seiko SBGE275:


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

Had this LX for several months. As others have done, I switched to the Sinn U1000 strap which fits pretty well. Added some hardening glue/putty to the back to fill in a gap to make it fit 100% perfectly. Been waiting for the Sinn black quick adjust clasp which just came today. It was hard to get, but worth the wait. This watch is now tankiest of tanks.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps ribbed nato.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Alex SBD said:


> Had this LX for several months. As others have done, I switched to the Sinn U1000 strap which fits pretty well. *Added some hardening glue/putty to the back to fill in a gap to make it fit 100% perfectly.* Been waiting for the Sinn black quick adjust clasp which just came today. It was hard to get, but worth the wait. This watch is now tankiest of tanks.


Why? To what advantage?

(I have the same strap and I really do not understand why you would do this.)


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

cooperpwc said:


> Why? To what advantage?
> 
> (I have the same strap and I really do not understand why you would do this.)


Because the strap does not fit perfectly. When it flexes down it rotates away from the top of the case forming a gap. Adding some tape or putty (neither of which harm the case) fills in the space in the back, eliminating the ability to rotate around the spring bars and form a gap on top. You can clearly see it in the pic below. I think a strap that fits imperctly like this probably contributes to weakening and breakage of spring bars, and it doesn’t look good.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Alex SBD said:


> View attachment 16667753


It looks superb – a handsome timepiece.

@Alex SBD What’s the case coating? DiaShield? DLC? And how’s it holding up?


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Cheapestnatostraps ribbed nato.


Looks good on nylon


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

Batboy said:


> It looks superb – a handsome timepiece.
> 
> @Alex SBD What’s the case coating? DiaShield? DLC? And how’s it holding up?


No idea what exact coating it is. It’s definitely not super tough. I only wear this once in a while and have a few dings already. Love it though.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@Alex SBD It’s a shame about the dings, but the watch is still my favourite LX.

I presume your watch is the SNR031; Seiko describes it as having a “super hard coating” (it means DiaShield, I think).









SNR031J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Alex SBD said:


> Because the strap does not fit perfectly. When it flexes down it rotates away from the top of the case forming a gap. Adding some tape or putty (neither of which harm the case) fills in the space in the back, eliminating the ability to rotate around the spring bars and form a gap on top. You can clearly see it in the pic below. I think a strap that fits imperctly like this probably contributes to weakening and breakage of spring bars, and it doesn’t look good.
> 
> View attachment 16670381


Okay. Thanks. We are having a different experience - and that is why this forum is good for sharing info! 

I have a 6 3/4" left wrist, and I do not have that issue when I wear my watch. It is like the U1000 strap was manufactured for my LX.

(FYI I am using 'skinny fat boy' spring bars with this strap, i.e. 1.8 mm thick but with 1.1 mm tips that fit the LX lugs properly. So I already do not assume the greatest strength for the spring bars. But so far so good.)


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like the U1000 fit is dependent on spring bars. Here’s how mine looks like when I “flex” my strap downwards. The gap on each side varies too. 

When it’s sitting on my 6.5” wrist, I second the other sentiments that the u1000 and LX case are a match made in heaven.

Here’s some pics of my SNR043 and SNR031 hybrid. The cermet bezel was way too flashy for my liking.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

brettinlux said:


> Looks good on nylon


Thank you!


----------



## shintomagic (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey guys does anyone know of any Seiko dealers in California who carry the Seiko LX line regularly in the shop? Would love to try one on in person!


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

shintomagic said:


> Hey guys does anyone know of any Seiko dealers in California who carry the Seiko LX line regularly in the shop? Would love to try one on in person!


Feldmar Watch Company, 9000 W. Pico Boulevard in Los Angeles.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Finishing my third month straight of 24/7 wearing of this one. Seiko really knocked it out of the park with this model…


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Finishing my third month straight of 24/7 wearing of this one. Seiko really knocked it out of the park with this model…
> 
> 
> View attachment 16722732


I wear this about 90% of the time. They’re so nice to wear and incredibly accurate. I have the Sinn strap on order for my 031.


----------



## noxlord (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, I have a request for all the LX owners who have different straps. I am looking for the hole-to-hole distance of the black rubber strap that is standard with the black-diver SNR031, as well as the thickness of the strap. The distance between the holes of the black leather straps would also be appreciated.

The reason is that I want to confirm the compatibility of the Formex ratcheting clasps with those straps. I'm a big fan of on-the-fly µ-ajust on bracelets but the LX Landmaster bracelet (the one I have in my eyes) seems bulky and not intended for dailly ajustments. It's more like a size-increase rather than a adjust feature. I have a Tudor Pelagos and I often change the size of the bracelet, after a workout or when it's really cold-warm. For the same idea to apply on the LX bracelet I would need to find perfect ajustment on the bracelet with one notch out in case I need to reduce one size and then I would need to open one notch in case it's warm. The new Longines Spirit Zulu also have a leather strap µ-ajust btw.

Anyway thanks for listening to my ramblings. I thought that the diving strap with ratcheting ajust might be a great fit.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

here you go mate. Maybe someone with calipers can share the thickeness? The rubber strap is tapered to toward the edges which makes it difficult to get an accurate reading using a tape measure


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

besides strap thickness and distance between holes, another impt consideration for clasp compatibility is the length of the buckle-side strap. The snr031 stock strap is relatively short at 70mm. If you have flat wrists like mine, a formex/omega style clasp can ride up to the wrist bone, which can be quite uncomfortable


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

erasershavings said:


> besides strap thickness and distance between holes, another impt consideration for clasp compatibility is the length of the buckle-side strap. The snr031 stock strap is relatively short at 70mm. If you have flat wrists like mine, a formex/omega style clasp can ride up to the wrist bone, which can be quite uncomfortable


----------



## noxlord (Jun 18, 2009)

erasershavings said:


> besides strap thickness and distance between holes, another impt consideration for clasp compatibility is the length of the buckle-side strap. The snr031 stock strap is relatively short at 70mm. If you have flat wrists like mine, a formex/omega style clasp can ride up to the wrist bone, which can be quite uncomfortable


Thanks you for the pictures, that's really helpfull 
You are right about the buckle-side strap, I saw a picture somewhere of someone that have a single-deployant hinge rather far up, rather than flat under his wrist.


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Joined the club last week!...Finally have time this evening to size the bracelet and maybe try it on a Di-Modell strap.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

TuckandRoll said:


> Joined the club last week!...Finally have time this evening to size the bracelet and maybe try it on a Di-Modell strap.
> 
> View attachment 16730405
> 
> ...


I am curious about that Di-Modell strap. Waterproof leather, right? Please post pics, especially how it looks from the sides where the strap meets the LX.


----------



## Horris1972 (7 mo ago)

My first post… I only found you guys through Google and this thread popped up. Here’s my 41 all the way from the UK I seem to be collecting Seiko watches as I’ve now got a Blue MM300 and an SLA033J1 Willard plus a couple of recafts and a Turtle. Great sourice of info


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

cooperpwc said:


> I am curious about that Di-Modell strap. Waterproof leather, right? Please post pics, especially how it looks from the sides where the strap meets the LX.


Correct, the strap is waterproof.

I didn't put the strap on, as the spring bar hole location from the tip of the lugs causes the flare end of the strap to be tightly pressed against the lug ends...hope that makes sense.

The bracelet is sized and it wears very well for me...really liking this watch.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

TuckandRoll said:


> Correct, the strap is waterproof.
> 
> I didn't put the strap on, as the spring bar hole location from the tip of the lugs causes the flare end of the strap to be tightly pressed against the lug ends...hope that makes sense.
> 
> The bracelet is sized and it wears very well for me...really liking this watch.


Thanks! That answers my question regarding usability for the Di-Modell.

Truth is... I got a few straps for my LX, including quality ones from Isofrane and Artem - but without a 'tailored' fit at the sides, they don't look as good as I would like.

So if you have the original bracelet on the light titanium models, that is great. The original LX silicone strap also fits the sides on these watches properly.

At the end of the day, for my dark titanium SNR043, it is the U1000 strap all the way. I credit this Sinn strap with completing the watch.


----------



## Horris1972 (7 mo ago)

Mine with the OE black rubber wears nicely and is super comfortable on my 7.5inch wrist. The bracelet is nicer though


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

cooperpwc said:


> At the end of the day, for my dark titanium SNR043, it is the U1000 strap all the way. I credit this Sinn strap with completing the watch.


Even for the light models I think the Sinn rubber is the preferred strap. It just works so well on this watch! I have the tegimented and brushed buckle on my U1000 rubber and it has not a single blemish after 3 months straight of daily 24/7 use. It’s holding up better than the watches diashield case actually. So that’s an improvement over how the Ti bracelet would age too.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Horris1972 said:


> My first post… I only found you guys through Google and this thread popped up. Here’s my 41 all the way from the UK I seem to be collecting Seiko watches as I’ve now got a Blue MM300 and an SLA033J1 Willard plus a couple of recafts and a Turtle. Great sourice of info
> 
> View attachment 16731695


Welcome and amazing watch you have!


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got this 2 days ago. This is the first high end seiko that I have. Absolutely stunning fit and finish, very very accurate movement.


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Thinking of getting another Seiko spring drive, should I get the SNR049 or SNR045? My local AD has both.


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

neogenesus said:


> View attachment 16741845
> 
> Just got this 2 days ago. This is the first high end seiko that I have. Absolutely stunning fit and finish, very very accurate movement.


The LX GMT is a stunning watch. I have had mine for 7 months, and its accuracy is better than quite a few quartz watches.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

neogenesus said:


> Thinking of getting another Seiko spring drive, should I get the SNR049 or SNR045? My local AD has both.


Is this where someone is supposed to say get both?  
Seriously though, only you can decide if the GMT is something you'll use or if you can live with the 300m Royal Chunkness.


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Tanker G1 said:


> Is this where someone is supposed to say get both?
> Seriously though, only you can decide if the GMT is something you'll use or if you can live with the 300m Royal Chunkness.


Hahaha my wallet will cry. Luckily my wife doesn't mind. But from collecting perspective which one will be more popular?


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

HABUMIKE said:


> The LX GMT is a stunning watch. I have had mine for 7 months, and its accuracy is better than quite a few quartz watches.


Yeah it is crazy how accurate the spring drive in the LX GMT. 
I compare it to atomic clock several times and get 0 sec difference.


----------



## Pangaea (Nov 13, 2016)

TuckandRoll said:


> Joined the club last week!...Finally have time this evening to size the bracelet and maybe try it on a Di-Modell strap.
> 
> View attachment 16730405
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Any idea if they will be releasing any new LandMasters in the near future. This one flew under the radar, and it is hard to get any of the previous iterations even on the used market.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

I wish I had screenshotted it, but I saw a private sale of SNR049/SBDB041 in pretty good condition go for something like ~$2300 on chrono24 a couple weeks back. It had already been reserved when I found it, but someone got an absolutely smashing deal on it.

Separately, does anyone know of a good account of the case differences between seiko lx and mm300?


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

Seikorookie said:


> Here's my attempt at getting the 033 and 049 together in a decent photo......
> 
> View attachment 15765559
> View attachment 15765560
> View attachment 15765561


I own the SNR029 and want to add a GMT. I am having trouble deciding between the 033 and 049. I do not have an AD that has both to compare "in the metal". 

I know from owning the 029 that pictures do not do these watches justice....so judging from pics is difficult.

which do you prefer?


----------



## 6R20 (6 mo ago)

ALTERNATIVE METAL STRAP FOR SEIKO SNR029

Hi all, this is my first post. After getting so much value from this forum over the years, I thought I'd add something back. Hope someone finds this useful.

I have an SNR029. I've had it a while now and cannot get on with the original titanium strap... The size of the clasp is ridiculous and makes it feel weird when just resting your hands/wrist on a table. But my issue is that my wrist can change size in a day by quite a large amount, depending on temperature, exertion, etc. So I began to look for an alternative. First, I tried a few rubber straps. A simple FKM from Strapcode with quick release, looks pretty cool. Gives the watch a whole new look and accentuates it's vibe as an 'instrument' that happens to be strapped to your wrist. But I miss the weight...

ASIDE: I should say my daily watch for about 6 years has been an Omega Planet Ocean 600m Chrono, which with steel strap weighs in at 240g (yes, it's a half-pounder). I love the weight and it has utility - the strap for this watch has no adjustment, so I tend to wear slightly loose (it has a half-link), and the weight of the watch+strap stops the watch moving about on my wrist even when vertical. The result is a terrific wearing experience and amazing comfort (it's an Omega of course).

The SNR029 with original titanium strap (to my size) is 159g. With the rubber strap - I forgot to measure, sorry.

Anyway, a while ago a bought a Seiko Prospex King Samurai, and felt the original strap for that watch doesn't do it justice. So I bought the Miltat Hexad steel strap from Strapcode. It's brilliant on the Samurai. A worthy upgrade to the Samurai.

Mucking around with my watches the other day, on a whim I decided to see if the Miltat strap fits the SNR029. Man oh man! Does it! Need to use the original springbars and it was a little fiddly, but the curved ends do fit. A solid, solid result. My SNR029 has now been promoted to my daily wear. 

The Miltat Hexad strap links are brushed on the top surface, but polished on the side. The match of colour of the brushed steel with the watch is really good. And the polished sides of course give a lot more light-play than the original titanium. The clasp has 6 adjustments and nice and comfortable, unlike the unwearable lumpy clasp on the original.

Also, because the height of the SBR029 is rather more than the Samurai, the curved strap ends don't come as high up the sides as the original. But I really _like_ the effect! It accentuates the height and 'instrument-ness' of the SNR029, and gives a little more light-play because the revealed watch sides are polished. Of course the strap ends are not flush with the lug sides, but they're not with the original strap either; just the difference is more pronounced with the hexad.


----------



## 6R20 (6 mo ago)

6R20 said:


> ALTERNATIVE METAL STRAP FOR SEIKO SNR029
> 
> Hi all, this is my first post. After getting so much value from this forum over the years, I thought I'd add something back. Hope someone finds this useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Nice tinkering, @6R20 !
Now if you can transplant one of their quick adjust scuba clasps, it'll be perfect.


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Now these watches have been out for a while, how are owners finding the black coatings are holding up?


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

im not very hard on my watches (most stress my watch gets exposed to is the rubbing against bedsheets when i sleep), so the coatings are still pristine. however, i've got some scratches on the underside of the lugs. i attribute it to the fat head aftermarket spring bars i purchased from ebay. their ends are not as rounded as the seiko / omega springbars, so when they are removed from the case they occasionally "shoot" out and rub against the lugs.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Yikes. I might Dremel those edges down.


----------



## KCY Time (6 mo ago)

Hello guys, I know I am quite late here but this thread has helped me with the decision of purchasing my first Seiko LX SNR029. This baby came all the way from Japan and it is just impeccable. I was afraid of buying it because it might be too big since i have a 6.35in wrist (relatively small) but I just love how my MM300 SLA021 wears on me and I was curious if this bad boy is too big. The pictures definitely do not capture the whole experience. The moment I saw it and wore it after removing links. My goodness. This is a piece of ART! The size and weight is immaculate. It hits different once you wear it. My goodness. Again, Thank you for this thread. This truly helped me atain my first LX!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@KCY Time Welcome to the forum Congratulations!


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Pangaea said:


> Beautiful watch. Any idea if they will be releasing any new LandMasters in the near future. This one flew under the radar, and it is hard to get any of the previous iterations even on the used market.


I have no idea what Seiko has in mind for the LX line.

I agree, this one flew under the radar for me and I'm glad I finally did get it...it's my only Land Master.

I did order the strap from the SNR035 for another option...still on the bracelet for now.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wearing my LX today….


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ve been wearing this almost exclusively for close to 3 months. It’s just an amazing watch. It’s difficult to make myself change to something else. I’m spring drive spoiled by the timekeeping too.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Seikorookie said:


> I’ve been wearing this almost exclusively for close to 3 months. It’s just an amazing watch. It’s difficult to make myself change to something else. I’m spring drive spoiled by the timekeeping too.


Watch looks great! Yours is keeping excellent time also about 2 seconds per month. Mine is on my wrist about 128 days straight now and is gaining about 4 seconds per month.


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

Biginboca said:


> Watch looks great! Yours is keeping excellent time also about 2 seconds per month. Mine is on my wrist about 128 days straight now and is gaining about 4 seconds per month.
> 
> View attachment 16813365
> 
> ...


Thanks! They really are awesome watches. I’m still waiting for a Sinn strap like yours for my black LX. It’s been ordered since April. It will arrive eventually………


----------



## Shalako (Oct 4, 2007)

I am now on my 3rd Seiko Prospex LX, my first was AIR with the SNR049 GMT, loved it, dial was stunning but I could never get the bracelet to fit properly, it was always either too tight or too loose, there isn’t enough fine adjustment at the clasp, this bracelet should come with a half link option, would have solved the problem easily, but it doesn’t- so I sold it.
I then went with SEA with the Violet Gold SNR041 Diver, no problems with the bracelet fit and liked it a lot but never really bonded with the cermet bezel in the long term so that got sold.
I have now gone down the LAND route with the SNR025 Landmaster, it has of course the same clasp bracelet as the divers with lots of adjustment, it’s a GMT which my collection was missing and with 200m WR I believe it to be very versatile. Living in the northern hemisphere the compass bezel is simple to use and works really well, I love the utilitarian look of the watch, it was the model from pictures that I was least interested in when these models were released but seeing it in person has completely changed my view, thus far my favourite by quite a margin. I think a lot of folk write this model off, it’s definitely worth seeing one in person first, one day I would like to try one of the Black versions so I’m very interested to see how the Black finish holds up in the longer term.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Great thread! Longtime Seiko owner looking to get a “nice” diver. Always looked at the MM300 and wanted a 001 early on but these caught my eye especially the amazing accuracy! After reading through most of the thread I had a few questions I hoped to get some info on.
The SNR029….is the titanium dull and gray in person? It looks very close to stainless in photos and videos? I had a Pelagos that was like that and it seems this titanium is shinier? Also on the SNR029 the clasp looks super bulky and like it would catch on a lot of things? Looks like some have swapped it to a different clasp to avoid this issue…
The SNR031…..has anyone found a bracelet that matches? I know there are a few models that have a blacked out bracelet, wondering if any of them would work. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

azfishman said:


> The SNR029….is the titanium dull and gray in person? It looks very close to stainless in photos and videos? I had a Pelagos that was like that and it seems this titanium is shinier?
> Also on the SNR029 the clasp looks super bulky and like it would catch on a lot of things? Looks like some have swapped it to a different clasp to avoid this issue…



No. It is nothing like the finish or coloration of the Pelagos. I owned the LHD and the 029 looks like steel IRL, meaning it's brighter and high-polished.
It is bulky but fits the personality of the watch. I didn't find that it caught on things. I did have the SNR033 clasp on it for a little while, but it felt sort of top heavy with the simpler hardware so I switched it back.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice! That’s great info I appreciate it. I was looking at the GS SBGA229 but it’s a bit too flash. The LX line is more utility imo


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

azfishman said:


> Nice! That’s great info I appreciate it. I was looking at the GS SBGA229 but it’s a bit too flash. The LX line is more utility imo


The LX suits me better as well. I've tried on the 229 and 231. They are definitely fine watches, but a bit too dressy for me. I'm more of a casual style guy.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Now I just have to sell off some pieces and find one 😆


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I know it's been awhile since I've posted but today I'm happy to update the first post in this thread with five new LX watches and their owners.

@Shalako and his SNR041
@TuckandRoll and his SNR025
@Horris1972 and his SNR041
@neogenesus and his SNR051
@KCY Time and his SNR029

Welcome aboard, guys!

And if you own an LX and would like to be added to the registry but I haven't done so, simply post a picture of your baby and the model number.

Cheers!


----------



## Shalako (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks although I’ve now sold the SNR041 and now have the SNR025 Landmaster


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Shalako said:


> Thanks although I’ve now sold the SNR041 and now have the SNR025 Landmaster


Ah, can you link me the post where you showed that?


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Hey, fellas. Just wanted to show off my LX SNR045 here since this thread was such a large factor in my decision to purchase one of these. I've had it for 3 weeks so far and am definitely still in the honeymoon phase. It's barely left my wrist. I just don't feel like taking it off. The spring drive is amazing of course and keeping better time than I anticipated. It's only gained about 2 seconds, best as I can reckon.

Such a lovely shade of green!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome! I've adde you to the registry. Beautiful LX!


Periwinkle said:


> Hey, fellas. Just wanted to show off my LX SNR045 here since this thread was such a large factor in my decision to purchase one of these. I've had it for 3 weeks so far and am definitely still in the honeymoon phase. It's barely left my wrist. I just don't feel like taking it off. The spring drive is amazing of course and keeping better time than I anticipated. It's only gained about 2 seconds, best as I can reckon.
> 
> Such a lovely shade of green!
> View attachment 16822648


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

Periwinkle said:


> Hey, fellas. Just wanted to show off my LX SNR045 here since this thread was such a large factor in my decision to purchase one of these. I've had it for 3 weeks so far and am definitely still in the honeymoon phase. It's barely left my wrist. I just don't feel like taking it off. The spring drive is amazing of course and keeping better time than I anticipated. It's only gained about 2 seconds, best as I can reckon.
> 
> Such a lovely shade of green!
> View attachment 16822648


Love this green, I would buy this over the rolex anyday.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Not quite end of summer yet but my travels and and escapades are done for the hot months. Time to swap back in the bracelet for change of seasons.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Quick question......looking at the clasp of the SNR029 (seems to be the same for a lot of the MM and GS divers...) it looks pretty bulky. Would it be wrong to assume that a bracelet from the SNR033 which I believe is also titanium would fit? Would a Seiko AD order me one? Also does anyone have the part number for the OEM rubber strap? I found it many pages back but couldn't make out the text...

Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

azfishman said:


> Quick question......looking at the clasp of the SNR029 (seems to be the same for a lot of the MM and GS divers...) it looks pretty bulky. Would it be wrong to assume that a bracelet from the SNR033 which I believe is also titanium would fit? Would a Seiko AD order me one? Also does anyone have the part number for the OEM rubber strap? I found it many pages back but couldn't make out the text...


All is revealed in this thread. I've done the work. Yours is just to search and find.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Okeedokee. Will do


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

azfishman said:


> Quick question......looking at the clasp of the SNR029 (seems to be the same for a lot of the MM and GS divers...) it looks pretty bulky. Would it be wrong to assume that a bracelet from the SNR033 which I believe is also titanium would fit? Would a Seiko AD order me one? Also does anyone have the part number for the OEM rubber strap? I found it many pages back but couldn't make out the text...
> 
> Cheers!


Any good Seiko AD will get this for you without troubling you to find the info yourself. Just tell them you want the bracelet off the SNR033 and that should be it. Wether or not it fits your current watch is on you though.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome.....I had hoped that would be the case, some brands are picky about doing things like that. Appreciate the info!

Cheers


vsh said:


> Any good Seiko AD will get this for you without troubling you to find the info yourself. Just tell them you want the bracelet off the SNR033 and that should be it. Wether or not it fits your current watch is on you though.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I went to the beach today and I couldn't resist taking a few pics of my LX while I was there. The way the dial shimmers on a sunny day is mesmerizing. It's awesome having a tool watch with so much panache!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I really like mine as well.


----------



## anruitheark (5 mo ago)

rdoder said:


> Thank you to Seikorookie and Ginseng108, I was able to size the bracelet myself! Nice watch! As mentioned, the dial and watch's diameter look smaller in-person (the crystal is only 30mm across), but it's hard to capture in pictures, probably because everything get flatten to 2D in doing so; whereas in-person, when the dial is focused on, the bezel is out-of-focus? Maybe the tall bezel, and sloping chapter ring, makes the dial look deep-set and smaller... This photo is my best attempt, doesn't show the effect I wanted (how the dial looks smaller in-person), oh well (on 6.5-inch wrist)... the watch looks "wider" in this picture than in-person:
> View attachment 15594781
> I like that the diver's extension allows on-the-fly adjustment of how loose or tight I like it to be. Sometimes I'm bugged by a watch's case turning towards the ground more, and being able to tighten the fit when I want is nice. The smooth glide of seconds hand feels special! Same with "limited edition". Both are firsts for me. Compared to SBGR307, SNR045's crystal is more reflective, probably because it is not curved, but I guess GS should be "better" than Seiko somehow (the date window is also bigger on the GS, and typeface is slightly fancier on the heritage GS, with serif instead of sans serif on SNR045... not that I could see the difference without loupe, given aging eyesight, haha):
> View attachment 15594798
> The "moss" dial pattern looks different under different lighting and angles. Maybe not as conventionally nice as sunburst dial, but it makes for a nice change. The green lume on green dial looks nice, it's like extra Hulky! The tall/thick case looks okay in-person. It looks "tall and slim", if that makes sense. I think it's because the case tapers so much to the lugs. The power reserve indicator looks big in pictures, and smaller in-person. I like knowing how much longer the watch will run if I leave it alone. The diver's bezel seems to get looser after more turning? I like the look of Marinemaster online (haven't seen it in-person), and LX feels like a nice version of it. With more wrist time, I'd imagine titanium Astron's case is lighter and even more "surprisingly light" than LX, but this is still nice in that way. The brushed surfaces of titanium case and bracelet look darker than stainless steel, but it's not a bad thing on a sports watch. I like how the frames of the hour markers at 3, 6, 9, and 12 o'clock are grooved, and show iridescence under white fluorescent or LED lights! I like Seiko's little touches like these. I like the sound of the hand and rotor winding. The watch has been hogging wrist time! 😀


 Hi do you still have this piece? Are you interested in trad for a SNR033?


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

anruitheark said:


> Hi do you still have this piece? Are you interested in trad for a SNR033?


Yes, I do! Thank you for the offer, but I'm not interested in a trade at this time.


----------



## anruitheark (5 mo ago)

rdoder said:


> Yes, I do! Thank you for the offer, but I'm not interest in a trade at this time.


 That’s great! If you changed your mind lmk, I can add some cash.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I love these LX models. I just realized the GMT models have alot of similarities to my kinetic flightmaster.


----------



## ApanovichAG (Nov 29, 2015)

Such a beautiful collection! Had a chance to see them in person in Charlotte, NC.
I just wish my wrist was a little bigger, super exited to see LX GMT in smaller case (Hoping on 25th Anniversary of SD in 2024.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

ApanovichAG said:


> Such a beautiful collection! Had a chance to see them in person in Charlotte, NC.
> I just wish my wrist was a little bigger, super exited to see LX GMT in smaller case (Hoping on 25th Anniversary of SD in 2024.
> 
> View attachment 16838561


Wow, that is an awesome selection! Did you try one on? My wrist is only 6.8 inches (perhaps a touch less) and the LX wears well. Dominant, but not _too_ big.


----------



## ApanovichAG (Nov 29, 2015)

Periwinkle said:


> Wow, that is an awesome selection! Did you try one on? My wrist is only 6.8 inches (perhaps a touch less) and the LX wears well. Dominant, but not _too_ big.
> View attachment 16838701
> 
> View attachment 16838700


I did, it's too much for my 6in wrist, especially height of 14.7mm.
I bought MM200 STO "Glacier" and this is as far as I comfortably will go 


The SNR045 you got is my favorite dial! But if my wrist was bigger - i'd walk away with SNR033.

Gonna pray every Sunday for "Resized LX" Cases  

Windsor Jewelers - Charlotte is a good AD, they also have pretty good selection of Grand Seiko and they run this week Customer Appreciation week and I've got my Glacier under MSRP.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

ApanovichAG said:


> I did, it's too much for my 6in wrist, especially height of 14.7mm.
> I bought MM200 STO "Glacier" and this is as far as I comfortably will go
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. That MM200 is a nice compromise though! That dial is dope. 

As long as we're doing an LX wishlist, I'd like to see them do a chronograph! That would almost certainly be *thick* though, lol.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Shalako (Oct 4, 2007)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16851750


Another superb picture of the Landmaster Niko, your pictures inspired me to try one and now it’s one of the ‘keepers‘ in my collection, I’ve tried the sea, air variants and Blacked out models but this is the one for me, here’s mine.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Shalako said:


> Another superb picture of the Landmaster Niko, your pictures inspired me to try one and now it’s one of the ‘keepers‘ in my collection, I’ve tried the sea, air variants and Blacked out models but this is the one for me, here’s mine.



Thanks a lot! Happy to hear you like yours too! For me it’s the favourite watch ever


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I'm still at a stage where I'll look at my LX to check the time and become distracted by how pretty it is. I'm particularly susceptible to this when the sun is out and the dial gets all sparkly. This is easily the largest watch I've worn as my daily, but I've been loving it so far.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

ApanovichAG said:


> I did, it's too much for my 6in wrist, especially height of 14.7mm.
> I bought MM200 STO "Glacier" and this is as far as I comfortably will go
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second Windsor Jewelers being a good spot. I went in a couple of years ago ready to buy an SJE073, but when I got it on my wrist it just didn't speak to me. Regardless, the salesman was very accommodating; attentive, but not pushy, and he seemed perfectly happy to show my wife & me anything we wanted to see and just chat about watches. Great selection of a wide variety of brands. One day I'll go back to buy that Reverso.

If you're in the Atlanta area, check out Guven Jewelers in Buford. They had an awesome selection of Seikos, the proprietor was super friendly, and even offered a 15% discount on the white dial Shogun I was checking out (very tempting).


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

After reading and rereading the thread, I was hoping for some clarification. I have an SNR031, the black diver with silicone strap.......

I want a bracelet, but do not want the marinemaster ratcheting clasp. I would prefer the bracelet from the SNR033 which has the less bulky clasp. Were I able to source the entire bracelet from the SNR033, would that work if I used the SNR033 different springbars? Or would I have to order the SNR29 bracelet and the SNR033 clasp? I was hoping to have clarification before winding up with a DLC bracelet that doesn't work on anything

Cheers and thanks, great thread!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

azfishman said:


> After reading and rereading the thread, I was hoping for some clarification. I have an SNR031, the black diver with silicone strap.......
> 
> I want a bracelet, but do not want the marinemaster ratcheting clasp. I would prefer the bracelet from the SNR033 which has the less bulky clasp. Were I able to source the entire bracelet from the SNR033, would that work if I used the SNR033 different springbars? Or would I have to order the SNR29 bracelet and the SNR033 clasp? I was hoping to have clarification before winding up with a DLC bracelet that doesn't work on anything
> 
> Cheers and thanks, great thread!


It is perhaps a bit unclear. Here are three posts that have some information:

1
2
3
The bottom line is that there are two ways to go:

The complete SNR033 (GMT) bracelet, including the compact flipover clasp can be attached to the SNR031 diver. However, since the GMT uses a smaller diameter flanged springbar (because the lugs are undrilled) different from the Diver (which uses fat, shoulderless springbars for its larger diameter drilled lug holes. So if you use the correct springbars for the GMT, it will be a little loose at the endlinks. I don't think this is optimal because a watch of this quality should be tight from top to bottom.


The clasp mating links from the GMT plus the clasp itself can be attached to the rest of the bracelet from the Diver. You can't attach _just_ the GMT clasp to the diver bracelet because the mating links, the links that join the clasp body to the normal bracelet links, are different between the GMT and the Diver. This is the cleanest approach and the approach I took. It is secure and it provides a "factory fit."
Hope that helps.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent. I’d gone back and forth many times looking and am glad I double checked. Sounds unless I am okay with ill fitting springbars (I’m not) I would need the following equation…

Seiko SNR029 bracelet + Seiko SNR033 clasp and bracelet ends. 

It may prove easier to have the 029 bracelet DLC’d and see if I can get used to the larger clasp. If that doesn’t work I could try to source just the 033 clasp but I’d rather do it all in one shot. 

I really appreciate the work and insight! 

Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

azfishman said:


> Excellent. I’d gone back and forth many times looking and am glad I double checked. Sounds unless I am okay with ill fitting springbars (I’m not) I would need the following equation…
> 
> Seiko SNR029 bracelet + Seiko SNR033 clasp and bracelet ends.
> 
> ...


My pleasure. But remember, the GMT _clasp alone_ cannot be fit to the diver bracelet. The mating links only come with the full (GMT) bracelet. The structures of the Diver and GMT clasps are just so different.

Good luck and come back and show us what you end up doing.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah. Yes. Makes sense. Therefore would need two complete bracelets to make my Frankenstein-bracelet

Might be better off living with the stock silicone or trying out the U1 Sinn strap and clasp…..

Thanks much!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

azfishman said:


> Ah. Yes. Makes sense. Therefore would need two complete bracelets to make my Frankenstein-bracelet
> 
> Might be better off living with the stock silicone or trying out the U1 Sinn strap and clasp…..
> 
> Thanks much!


just to note that its a U1000 sinn strap, not a u1 sinn strap. The u1 sinn strap would fit the LX diver, but would not sit flush with the top of the lugs.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Good looking out, thanks! 

I’m in between holes on the stock silicone, either too floppy or too tight and the buckle digs in. Doesn’t help that it’s monsoon season in Arizona and you go from dry AC to humidity off and on all day. The quick adjust on the Sinn looks the business.

Thanks!


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

I always go for bracelet because it is harder to find. While silicone or leather band are so easy to find.


----------



## applelion.han (5 mo ago)

Man really wished I have one of these.. I want a Spring Drive and these seem to be an entry into that. After my Bulova Precisionist nothing else I know of excites me other than the Spring Drive..


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

applelion.han said:


> Man really wished I have one of these.. I want a Spring Drive and these seem to be an entry into that. After my Bulova Precisionist nothing else I know of excites me other than the Spring Drive..


It is still astonishing to see the sweeping hand on spring drive movement.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

neogenesus said:


> It is still astonishing to see the sweeping hand on spring drive movement.


It's mesmerizing, isn't it?


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> It's mesmerizing, isn't it?


It is indeed! It also address the problem of owning an automatic watch for me at least. I can just put my SNR051 in my watch winder for a week or two and it is still more than likely +2-3 seconds only. The only thing is that watches that use Spring Drive movement are mostly $5000+ new.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

neogenesus said:


> View attachment 16879958
> 
> I always go for bracelet because it is harder to find. While silicone or leather band are so easy to find.



Congrats! Co-sign on always getting the bracelet version and buying a strap later.


----------



## noxlord (Jun 18, 2009)

The AR coating is unreal, I always catch myself staring at the watch  SNR033
But then I roll my wrist and I see the gap between the end-links and the bracelet, then the gap between the bracelet and the ratcheting extension, then the super-wide clasp extension that is too-flat for my wrist and I wonder if I would be better off buying an OEM band. The rubber seems to be OOS everywhere and the leather band is also pretty hard to find.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

As my SNR051 is my first ever spring drive watch, I wonder how robust is the movement and how often do I have to do a service?


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I got a couple new straps for my SNR045 in the mail today! I quite like the bracelet, but additional options are good to have. These elastic hook straps from Nick Mankey Designs are well made and very comfortable. There's a good selection of colors to choose from as well. One's a bit on the flamboyant side and the other is more conservative. I think both compliment the green colorway nicely.


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

I have been a fan of the LX Line since they came out, seems like a great way to get into a Spring Drive. But, I have not had a chance to try on. I am most interested in a SNR025 or SNR027 (I find the the compass bezel to be an interesting feature). I am a little worried about the size ( I have a 7 inch wrist). Previously I owned a SLA047 (thickness:15.4mm, diameter:44.3mm, lug-to-lug:50.5mm) and I found that it was comfortable to wear, and it wore smaller on me than the dimensions would suggest. Thoughts about a SNR025 or SNR027?
Thanks.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Belzoni said:


> I have been a fan of the LX Line since they came out, seems like a great way to get into a Spring Drive. But, I have not had a chance to try on. I am most interested in a SNR025 or SNR027 (I find the the compass bezel to be an interesting feature). I am a little worried about the size ( I have a 7 inch wrist). Previously I owned a SLA047 (thickness:15.4mm, diameter:44.3mm, lug-to-lug:50.5mm) and I found that it was comfortable to wear, and it wore smaller on me than the dimensions would suggest. Thoughts about a SNR025 or SNR027?
> Thanks.


My wrist is about 6.8 inches (maybe a little less, I've lost a bit of weight over the summer) and my SNR045 still wears well if I do say so myself. You never really know until you try it on, but a compass bezel LX would probably look great on a 7 inch wrist. Big, but not _too _big, if you know what I mean. 

Pics below for reference (and to show off, if I'm being honest).


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Belzoni said:


> I have been a fan of the LX Line since they came out, seems like a great way to get into a Spring Drive. But, I have not had a chance to try on. I am most interested in a SNR025 or SNR027 (I find the the compass bezel to be an interesting feature). I am a little worried about the size ( I have a 7 inch wrist). Previously I owned a SLA047 (thickness:15.4mm, diameter:44.3mm, lug-to-lug:50.5mm) and I found that it was comfortable to wear, and it wore smaller on me than the dimensions would suggest. Thoughts about a SNR025 or SNR027?
> Thanks.


If you were ok with the SLA047 you will be ok with the SNR025 I have a 7” wrist and the SNR025 is my favourite watch ever. I have also used SLA047 and other MM versions, and the LX does not feel or look bigger than them in any situation, even if the clasp is even thicker than on an MM.

I have some wristshots of it at this thread and at Niko Koskela (@tokeiniko) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Dateline NBC Josh Mankowitz wearing the Moon Spring Drive!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a Sinn Strap set up for an LX I have a Tegimented Brushed Clasp (with Duoflex quick adjust) and a set of brand new in wrap (uncut unused) rubbers I don’t need any more that I’ll be listing for sale soon.










This set up fits the LX case beautifully:


----------



## ccc1522 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> BTW, I received the brand new replacement clasp for the SNR029. I wanted to try a few things and if they don't work out, I'll have a pristine unit in reserve. As expected, the clasp on my desk diver is experiencing the most normal wear so far.
> 
> I've also ordered a complete SNR029 bracelet and will likely order the SNR033 complete bracelet as well. Why? On the 029, to get those polished bevels on the links. On the 033 to install the 029's ratchet clasp.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have been looking to do this to my SNR033 GMT (Replacing its clasp for the ratcheting one on the SNR029 Diver).
I had a few questions - Does the clasp fit directly onto the SNR033 GMT or do you need any extra unique links not found on its bracelet?

Secondly, where were you able to find the SNR029 ratcheting clasp? The only place I can find it is ebay.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Biginboca said:


> If anyone is looking for a Sinn Strap set up for an LX I have a Tegimented Brushed Clasp (with Duoflex quick adjust) and a set of brand new in wrap (uncut unused) rubbers I don’t need any more that I’ll be listing for sale soon.
> 
> View attachment 16924046
> 
> ...


I love this combo.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

I emailed Seiko USA customer service and they sent me the whole SNR029 bracelet, I think it was $500 and change. I didn't ask about just the clasp since I needed the whole bracelet. I think you may need the entire bracelet as well, seems the GMT's utilize a different shouldered springboard set up. If you look back toward the beginning of the thread there is some pretty detailed info it. Good luck!


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, Prospex LX owners! Not sure if this has been mentioned before (maybe I wrote about it before), but I really like how the screw-down crown doesn't need to be pushed down before it engages the thread. I just turn the crown, and it screws down! Not sure if this is found in any other watch or not. If not, it's a pretty unique feature, and I've never felt mis-threading yet with this screw-down crown. Pretty neat.


----------



## ccc1522 (Sep 23, 2015)

azfishman said:


> I emailed Seiko USA customer service and they sent me the whole SNR029 bracelet, I think it was $500 and change. I didn't ask about just the clasp since I needed the whole bracelet. I think you may need the entire bracelet as well, seems the GMT's utilize a different shouldered springboard set up. If you look back toward the beginning of the thread there is some pretty detailed info it. Good luck!


interesting and thank you for the response.
I had looked through this thread and found that the GMT can take the diver clasp without an issue but the links on the divers bracelet cannot take the smaller GMT clasp.
The use Ginseng101 seems to have put the ratcheting clasp on the GMT with no issue but its not clear if thats the case.
I do see that the end links are different and the spring bars are different bc of the shoulder and larger diameter bars needed on the diver but Im mot concerned with the end links more so I just want to know if the snr033 GMT bracelet can accept the snr029 diver ratcheting clasp. 
as far as I can tell it can but I wanted to get confirmation before spending money.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

My favorite time of the month now is when the "fat" 2-9 date markers roll around on my LX.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

ccc1522 said:


> interesting and thank you for the response.
> I had looked through this thread and found that the GMT can take the diver clasp without an issue but the links on the divers bracelet cannot take the smaller GMT clasp.
> The use Ginseng101 seems to have put the ratcheting clasp on the GMT with no issue but its not clear if thats the case.
> I do see that the end links are different and the spring bars are different bc of the shoulder and larger diameter bars needed on the diver but Im mot concerned with the end links more so I just want to know if the snr033 GMT bracelet can accept the snr029 diver ratcheting clasp.
> as far as I can tell it can but I wanted to get confirmation before spending money.


I wrote the definitive explanation for swapping bracelet bits just two pages back. Let me restate this way.

The key point is this:

The *endlinks* that mate to the case, and the *joining links* that mate to the clasp are different between the bracelets on these two watches
_All other links_ are structurally and dimensionally _identical_
On the *case end*, this is because:

The GMT uses skinny (both barrel and tips) flanged springbars to go with the undrilled lugs
The Diver uses fat (barrel and the tips) non-flanged springbars to go with the drilled lugs
This means:

You can attach a GMT bracelet to a Diver case using the GMT springbars but there _may_ be a bit of looseness at the _lug holes_ because the GMT springbar tips are a slightly smaller diameter than the Diver lug holes which are designed for the fat bars. 
You can attach a Diver bracelet to a GMT case using the GMT springbars but there _may_ be a bit of looseness at the _endlink_ because the GMT springbar barrel is a slightly smaller diameter than the Diver endlink hole is designed for.
Are either conditions risky? Not too much because the difference is quite small. I probably wouldn't do it, though.
On the *clasp end* of the bracelets, the joining links are different because the clasps are significantly different.

This means:

To add a GMT clasp to a Diver bracelet, you _must purchase an entire *GMT* bracelet_ and swap the GMT joining links and clasp to the rest of the Diver bracelet. This is what I did temporarily to try things out. At the time, the GMT bracelet ordered from Seiko Japan by my AD was around $330.
This is the maneuver _"add a slim, micro adjust clasp to a diver"_
To add a Diver clasp to a GMT bracelet, you _must purchase an entire *Diver* bracelet_ and swap the Diver joining links and clasp to the rest of the GMT bracelet. I have not done this although it's straightforward.
This is the maneuver "_why would you add a bulky clasp to an elegant GMT_"
I hope this helps because I cannot see how I could make it any clearer or more comprehensive.


----------



## ccc1522 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> I wrote the definitive explanation for swapping bracelet bits just two pages back. Let me restate this way.
> 
> The key point is this:
> 
> ...


awesome thank you.
Not sure how i missed that on your previous post about the topic so my apologies.

thank you very much for your help


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Periwinkle said:


> My favorite time of the month now is when the "fat" 2-9 date markers roll around on my LX.


That's a nice strap. Where or what type is it? Can't tell clearly from the pics.

Pls disregard, saw your prior post. Thanks!


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Lume shot of SNR-051


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

I just noticed the hour and minute hand can change color based on reflection of surrounding. 








Still mezmerized by the dial whenever I wear mine.


----------



## cooperpwc (Jun 4, 2021)

Someone messaged me and asked if I still like the Sinn U1000 strap and deployant buckle on my SNR043. I thought that I should share the answer:



> Yes, I love it. It is all I wear with my SNR043 now.
> 
> One important point: it only works if you can get your hands on some true skinny fatboy spring bars: 1.8mm with 1.1mm tips. No thicker bar is going to fit through the strap. And you certainly want the proper 1.1mm pins in the lugs of the SNR043. Anything smaller will leave the strap flexing and moving; it can also scar the inside of your lugs and ruin the watch.
> 
> ...


(The special spring bar requirement only applies to the 300 meter Prospex LX "Sea" models. The Sinn strap is going to be fine on the other models using standard 1.8mm bars with .8mm tips.)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

rdoder said:


> Hey, Prospex LX owners! Not sure if this has been mentioned before (maybe I wrote about it before), but I really like how the screw-down crown doesn't need to be pushed down before it engages the thread. I just turn the crown, and it screws down! Not sure if this is found in any other watch or not. If not, it's a pretty unique feature, and I've never felt mis-threading yet with this screw-down crown. Pretty neat.


How do you hand-wind the movement without the engaging the threads?


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

kritameth said:


> How do you hand-wind the movement without the engaging the threads?


Hmm... I never tried to deliberately hand wind to full power reserve. I always just turned the crown, it screwed down, and I was okay with the watch to wind further by rotor. I just tried to hand wind deliberately, and it seems I'm able to do so without starting the screw-down. It might be that screwing down requires slight push-in of the crown, but only very slightly, and it starts to screw down. Otherwise, with no push-in at all, it seems I'm able to hand wind to full power reserve.


----------



## Bronc76 (1 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> If anyone is looking for a Sinn Strap set up for an LX I have a Tegimented Brushed Clasp (with Duoflex quick adjust) and a set of brand new in wrap (uncut unused) rubbers I don’t need any more that I’ll be listing for sale soon.
> 
> View attachment 16924046
> 
> ...


Is this still available? Don’t have my SNR029 yet but she’s in the mail!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Bronc76 said:


> Is this still available? Don’t have my SNR029 yet but she’s in the mail!


Not available any more sorry. Decided to keep the Sinn set up for my new LX coming for Christmas. I did manage to get a sneak peak and change the strap on it today before it was taken from me by the Mrs to be wrapped and put away until Christmas 😀


----------



## Bronc76 (1 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> Not available any more sorry. Decided to keep the Sinn set up for my new LX coming for Christmas. I did manage to get a sneak peak and change the strap on it today before it was taken from me by the Mrs to be wrapped and put away until Christmas 😀
> 
> View attachment 17094023
> 
> Congratulations!! She’s a beauty!!


----------



## Bronc76 (1 mo ago)

Finally after many years of looking at and drooling over and trying to convince myself that a Marinemaster would fill the void, I’ve got my grail. She’s the most beautiful thing no one will ever notice 😂 and that’s what I love about her!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations! It's a true classic.
I've added you and your SNR029 to the registry on the opening post.


Bronc76 said:


> Finally after many years of looking at and drooling over and trying to convince myself that a Marinemaster would fill the void, I’ve got my grail. She’s the most beautiful thing no one will ever notice 😂 and that’s what I love about her!
> View attachment 17094405


----------



## KCY Time (6 mo ago)

Bronc76 said:


> Finally after many years of looking at and drooling over and trying to convince myself that a Marinemaster would fill the void, I’ve got my grail. She’s the most beautiful thing no one will ever notice 😂 and that’s what I love about her!
> View attachment 17094405


Congratulations! The whole LX line does not disappoint!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

The result of some negotiations… and having a gift in hand for her that the wife really wanted today 🤣 

So Christmas came early today lol


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Biginboca said:


> The result of some negotiations… and having a gift in hand for her that the wife really wanted today 🤣
> 
> So Christmas came early today lol
> 
> View attachment 17102174


Yes! Another Seaweed Dweller! The green colorway and textured dial gives that LX such a bold, sporty appearance. I still wear mine almost every day.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I’m really enjoying this watch. I’ve never had a diver with such an interesting dial, the texture and subtle shimmering the green does depending on the lighting conditions makes it so fascinating to stare at lol


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Adding to the green party on Christmas...


----------

